# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010 

*Regras dos tópicos de Previsão:*
 Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
 Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Desculpem o devaneio mas não pude deixar de resistir a comentar as últimas saídas algo baralhadas do modelo Europeu..Gostava de lançar a discussão sobre o que nos poderá esperar neste Inverno, sendo que segundo os modelos, mais concretamente nas últimas duas saídas do GFS, volta a ganhar força um possível bloqueio anticiclónico muito favorável para o sudoeste da península e para a entrada de uma frente fria de depressões pelo Norte. Ainda falta muito tempo, mas essa é a tendência que os modelos contemplam actualmente... Sobre a fiabilidade a mais de quatro dias, é o costume,mas....


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 08:15)

Brutal, a saída do GFS! Prevê continuação do mau tempo em Portugal: sempre o mesmo padrão, AA na Islândia, depressões ao pé da Península Ibérica. Para o ano novo, poderá ainda haver aguaceiros fortes e a corrente de norte pode trazer neve a cotas mais baixas; aquela depressão a sul da Inglaterra vai mesmo entrar com bastantes celulas pelo norte de Portugal pela entrada do ano.

Mas o brutal é no dia 7 colocar as cotas de neve aos 200 metros para a maior parte do norte de Portugal!!! Basta uma depressão colocar-se no interior espanhol e com a entrada de norte do AA polar, pode resultar em neve (foi o que aconteceu este ano a 10 Janeiro)

Para a Europa, o modelo prevê algo semelhante ao que o Joe Bastardi apontou: o frio começa a instalar-se a partir de dia 2; para o dia 7 o GFS já coloca temperaturas na ordem dos -12ºC para a maioria da Europa Central (e também neves lá pelo meio). De novo demasiado agressivo o frio, mas ambos (modelo e Joe) acertaram em Dezembro.

Parece tudo muita festa, vamos esperar...


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

Enquanto uns vão sonhando com a run das 18z, outros com as das 06z, eu sonho com a das 00z que é mais fiável, e que é parecida às outras duas, apesar de a das 00z ser ainda mais fria. Deixo aqui o diagrama de ensembles para o Alentejo central:







O que há a dizer? Durante 24 horas não há nenhuma linha com isos posítivas (dia 8Jan). A média está negativa durante cerca de 100 h(dias 7 a 11Jan). Só acima das 300h se vislumbra a possibilidade de regressar instabilidade atlântica, ou seja muuito para além do que é minimamente aceitável. Neste momento há uma grande probabilidade de uma entrada fria, graças à aparição do Anticiclone dos Açores (era uma questão de tempo até isto acontecer). 

O ECM apesar de meter uma entrada fria, não tão intensa como a do GFS, pois tem uma maior componente oeste, acaba rapidamente com o bloquieo, algo que contraria as suas últimas runs. Quanto aos modelos que chegam até às datas em que poderia acontecer a tal entrada fria, tanto NOGAPS, como CMC, como o japonês, todos eles metem frio.

PS: curiosa a data da possível entrada fria, nos mesmo dias que a do ano passado.


----------



## filipept (31 Dez 2009 às 11:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Como já tinha referido atrás, os modelos estavam a começar a modelar uma entrada fria para os inicios de Janeiro. 
O GFS aos poucos foi mudando as sua previsões (se se lembram, à alguns dias atrás colocavam temperaturas +/- altas em grande parte do sul da europa), agora está numa fase de 'enchimento' do frio, quer dizer que mais para a frente pode vir a retirar algum desse frio.
O ECM foi apostando nessa possibilidade durante bastante tempo, mas ora prolonga a sua estadia (frio), ora diminui o seu tempo de paragem por terras lusas.
No entanto, esta parece que vai ser outra entrada de frio seca, aqui no nosso burgo, esperemos que mudem um pouco. Mas nesse caso, até está melhor o ECM (desde que prolongue um pouco mais o frio  )
O problema desta entradas é sempre este: ver os espanhois ficarem com nevadas intensas e nós em PT frente aos computadores a desejar a nossa sorte!! lol
Com estas previsões para o dia 7, a norte, neve era a qualquer cota.

Para já quem vai aproveitar é o interior norte que parece que vai ter uma despedida de 2009 e uma entrada em 2010... de branco


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Dez 2009 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Realmente, o último GFS dá queda de neve no concelho de Vila Real, dia 7, a partir dos 185m com temperatura de -4,9º (estarei correcto?). Se assim for vai ser um início de 2010 em grande!


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Os modelos estao um pouco erráticos em relação ao início de Janeiro, e isso ainda é só daqui a 7 dias! Mas deverá haver o suficiente de entrada de frio para trazer neve a cotas mais baixas...



VILA REAL disse:


> Realmente, o último GFS dá queda de neve no concelho de Vila Real, dia 7, a partir dos 185m com temperatura de -4,9º (estarei correcto?). Se assim for vai ser um início de 2010 em grande!


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Dez 2009 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Agora é que eu me passo! No último GFS neve em Vila Real nos dias 6, 7 e 8 em cotas de...313...154..60... e 52 metros

Aqui algo não bate certo!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Dez 2009 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



VILA REAL disse:


> Agora é que eu me passo! No último GFS neve em Vila Real nos dias 6, 7 e 8 em cotas de...313...154..60... e 52 metros
> 
> Aqui algo não bate certo!



Quando a esmola e muita, o pobre desconfia....

Apesar de não achar estranha a sítuação... a 8 dias do evento a fiabilidade dos modelos é duvidosa...

Esta certo para o inicio de Janeiro a continuação da instablidade

Bom Ano a Todos!!!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



mirra disse:


> podiam ao menos em vez de remover os posts, mover.
> 
> mas ok,
> 
> alguem me pode dizer o site em que vejo as cotas ?



http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/

Escolhes a tua localidade e consegues ver as cotas


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

O ECM que está oscilando que se farta nos ultimos tempos .... depois das 144h, aposta nesta run das 12h num forte AA em cima de nós .... tanto que falaram que ele tinha emigrado para as Caraibas ou sei lá pra onde, que ele segundo o ECM parece querer voltar em força a partir da proxima Quarta, com um enorme onda de frio bem polar ....
Para já o GFS tem sido bem mais equilibrado nas suas previsões a mais longo prazo !!


----------



## Veterano (31 Dez 2009 às 19:13)

Ambos os modelos coincidem numa vaga de frio para 7 de Janeiro:


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Aurélio disse:


> O ECM que está oscilando que se farta nos ultimos tempos .... depois das 144h, aposta nesta run das 12h num forte AA em cima de nós .... tanto que falaram que ele tinha emigrado para as Caraibas ou sei lá pra onde, que ele segundo o ECM parece querer voltar em força a partir da proxima Quarta, com um enorme onda de frio bem polar ....
> Para já o GFS tem sido bem mais equilibrado nas suas previsões a mais longo prazo !!



O ECM está perdido não tem duas saídas consecutivas parecidas. Ontem era bloqueio forte e onda de frio, a de hoje às 0z era manutenção da corrente de oeste, agora é anticiclone para cima de nós. Neste momento o GFS está mais consistentes, vai com 4 saídas consecutivas semelhantes, até às 240h há pouca dispersão dos ensembles e está mais parecido com os restantes modelos.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

VILA REAL disse:


> Agora é que eu me passo! No último GFS neve em Vila Real nos dias 6, 7 e 8 em cotas de...313...154..60... e 52 metros
> 
> Aqui algo não bate certo!



O que não bate certo é esperar neve com a ausência de precipitação nas horas em que as cotas estão mais baixas. Se reparares nos meteogramas do GFS para essas horas a precipitação esperada é...ZERO!  Isso mesmo. Teremos frio se se confirmar a previsão mas sem precipitação o que inviabiliza qualquer queda de neve.

Vê aqui: meteogramas

E se reparares as probabilidades são boas é nas horas anteriores em que as cotas são à volta dos 400 metros mas com queda de precipitação associada

*A todos um bom início de 2010 e boas festas extensivas aos familiares e amigos*


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Para o Porto a cota anda entre os 180 e 220m, ou seja, seria idêntico ao do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2009!!!
Provavelmente não haverá grande precipitação, mas vamos ter esperança...



VILA REAL disse:


> Agora é que eu me passo! No último GFS neve em Vila Real nos dias 6, 7 e 8 em cotas de...313...154..60... e 52 metros
> 
> Aqui algo não bate certo!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jan 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia !!
Então que temos a dizer relativamente aos modelos, neste novo ano que espero que todos nós tenhamos entrado com o direito e que venhamos a manter-nos assim o ano todo.
Ora bem, o que temos a dizer são várias coisas:
1) Primeiro houve uma convergência na run das 00h entre o ECM e o GFS;
2) Para hoje e amanhã teremos bom tempo em todo o país, em especial no centro e sul. No Domingo teremos novamente uma situação de mau tempo que contudo tem sido restringida nas ultimas runs cada vez mais, e cada vez resumindo-se ao litoral Norte e Centro.
Na Segunda-Feira teremos chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes em especial no Centro e Sul, mas parece uma situação muito instável em termos de modelagem.
Na Terça um pós frontal com muita neve a cotas baixas no Norte e centro e aguaceiros até ao final da manhã.
Depois entre Quarta (dia 6) e Sexta (dia 8) teremos mais ou menos bom tempo, mas com nortada e tempo muito, muito frio, muito frio mesmo !!
Se porventura ocorrerem aguaceiros serão a cotas muito baixas no Norte e centro ....
Depois para dia 9, os modelos ECM e GFS prevêem a chegada de uma depressão ás nossas costas que poderá ficar isolada em termos de corrente ...

Para essa altura parece provável uma nova intensificação de um Anticiclone na Europa do Norte !!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 10:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia !!
> Então que temos a dizer relativamente aos modelos, neste novo ano que espero que todos nós tenhamos entrado com o direito e que venhamos a manter-nos assim o ano todo.
> Ora bem, o que temos a dizer são várias coisas:
> 1) Primeiro houve uma convergência na run das 00h entre o ECM e o GFS;
> ...



Mais ou menos em que ordem?


----------



## DMartins (1 Jan 2010 às 11:38)

Pedro disse:


> Mais ou menos em que ordem?


Consulta o "Meteograma GFS por localidade", aqui no fórum.
Está mesmo aí acima.
Quanto a Guimarães, as cotas descem até aos 61 metros. Depois deverá faltar é a precipitação.
A ver se somos surpreendidos.
Bom ano a todos.


----------



## RMira (1 Jan 2010 às 16:41)

Boas,

Parece-me extremamente interessante a circulação de ar na seta a vermelho derivada ao potente AA instalado na Russia (a amarelo na imagem) e que permitirá uma circulação de ar polar pouco usual para as nossas bandas. Penso que esta situação a manter-se (estamos a falar ainda de 3/4 dias de distância) seria algo de muito interessante de acompanhar e porque não mesmo unico no nosso país... 






Fonte: Meteociel
No entanto ainda falta algum tempo e nada como acompanhar a situação.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 17:09)

Bem..esta run do GFS das 12z está fantástica, põe o frio a entrar mais cedo
e muita precipitação entre os dias 6 e 7


----------



## LuisFilipe (1 Jan 2010 às 17:42)

La para quarta/quinta tudo aponta que venha mt frio, mas com vento de norte? nao costuma ser muito normal nesta altura e com estas temperaturas. O vento parece-me que vai mudar e é para leste.

Isto ta tudo ligado.

tempestades = vento de sul/ oeste raramente, muita xuva e muita agitação maritima.

Quando a coisa acalma, muito frio, muita AA e corrente de  leste, e o mar mais calminho.

Eu pessoalmente sendo surfista, ( muito mais de inverno) gosto mt mais quando as coisas tao mais calminhas  ate pq o vento de leste é sempre épico para nos surfistas, porque dá o chamado offshore  

Este ano tem entrado muitas tempestades e depressões.. o ano passado ate dezembro foi mt mais calmo, mas lembro me que o mes de janeiro foi todo de depressões,  axo ke xuveu mesmo o mês inteirinho sem dar descanso


----------



## belem (1 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

Segundo algumas RUNS, com prazos dessa ordem ( a alguns dias de distância), aqui na região de Lisboa é normal fazer temperaturas negativas e nevar. 
Por esta altura, o Tejo até já devia estar congelado e devia ser possível atravessar o rio a pé.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

Dia 7/01

1h

temperatura 500 hpa




temperatura 850 hpa




precipitação




precipitação acumulada 




neve acumulada 








Agora resta esperar e ver como as coisas evoluem.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 17:56)

belem disse:


> Segundo algumas RUNS, com prazos dessa ordem ( a alguns dias de distância), aqui na região de Lisboa é normal fazer temperaturas negativas e nevar.
> Por esta altura, o Tejo até já devia estar congelado e devia ser possível atravessar o rio a pé.



A distancia já não assim tanta, estamos a falar de previsões
a pouco mais de 100h. O frio é já um dado adquirido, falta saber
como se vai portar a precipitação..


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

belem disse:


> Segundo algumas RUNS, com prazos dessa ordem ( a alguns dias de distância), aqui na região de Lisboa é normal fazer temperaturas negativas e nevar.
> Por esta altura, o Tejo até já devia estar congelado e devia ser possível atravessar o rio a pé.



Não estamos a falar no segundo painel e não é apenas o GFS  a fazer esta previsão já 100% certa de uma entrada polar a partir do dia 5. Resta apenas saber se vem com a intensidade mostrada agora e se vai ter chuvas a acompanhar, eu pessoalmente acredito que vai ser muito frio com instabilidade (aguaceiros) e de neve a cotas muito baixas 200m para cima não descartando ser em cotas inferiores  veremos agora se não lhe dá para tirar ar frio com o aproximar dos dias. 

Para já chuvas no final do dia de amanha dia que se vão estender de norte a sul na madrugada e manha do dia 3, depois chuvas em especial no Sul no dia 4 com a chegada de uma depressão de 995hpa a entrar pelo Sul e que se vai deslocar para Leste e fazer a tal entrada polar com possíveis depressões a nascer no golfo da biscaia com deslocamento para S e SE que podem depois dar origem a surpresas de neve e granizo para dias 6 e 7


----------



## Marcos (1 Jan 2010 às 18:22)

Ola... se para dias 7 e 8 ...as runs não se alterarem muito vamos ter um fenomeno raro por estas bandas...pois com temperaturas dessa ordem a 500HPA E 850HPA dá neve a partir de 200 metros pelo menos, até menos provavelmente...o que se houver precipitação e ai resta a duvida mas se pelo menos houver precipitação pode nevar em cotas muito baixas...vamos acompanhando atentamente os modelos de temperatura/precipitação/capes/etc....mas se isto se concretizar o nosso pais nao está preparado para um frio e neve desta magnitude.....


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 18:31)

Apesar da distância temporal, o AEmet espanhol já começa a apresentar a cota 0 para nevadas em cidades costeiras como Santander e San Sebastian, ou seja, pode nevar a qualquer cota no norte de Espanha, nos dias 6 e 7 de Janeiro.

 O nosso IM ainda não se atreve, na previsão a 10 dias, a indicar neve nem para Bragança.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

Só queria saber, a partir de que altitude poderá existir acumulação, no evento do dia 7,8 e 9 de Janeiro.


----------



## rozzo (1 Jan 2010 às 18:42)

Veterano disse:


> Apesar da distância temporal, o AEmet espanhol já começa a apresentar a cota 0 para nevadas em cidades costeiras como Santander e San Sebastian, ou seja, pode nevar a qualquer cota no norte de Espanha, nos dias 6 e 7 de Janeiro.
> 
> O nosso IM ainda não se atreve, na previsão a 10 dias, a indicar neve nem para Bragança.




Colega já foi aqui tantas vezes dito que essas previsões a 10 dias são saídas automáticas do modelo.
Não sei porquê batalharmos no mesmo de novo! 

Quando muito sugerir-lhes que nessa parte automática os símbolos sejam mais versáteis de acordo com os valores do modelo, que de facto não são..

Mas que já sabemos que aquilo são outputs directos do modelo que dizem a temperatura nos pontos e se tá de chuva ou não sim, e apenas devemos dar o valor relativo que tem.


----------



## Nuno (1 Jan 2010 às 18:42)

Pedro disse:


> Só queria saber, a partir de que altitude poderá existir acumulação, no evento do dia 7,8 e 9 de Janeiro.



Neste momento a esta distancia não se pode prever onde vai e se vai cair precipitação, e nem sequer em que forma, a esta distancia neste tipo de eventos à que ter alguma cautela, o melhor que se tem a fazer e acompanhar cada saída e saber interpretar de uma forma clara e organizada. Mas claro qualquer um que gosta de fenómenos deste género,é de ficar   De salientar que o ecmw acompanha o gfs uma coisa boa também.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 18:54)

rozzo disse:


> Colega já foi aqui tantas vezes dito que essas previsões a 10 dias são saídas automáticas do modelo.
> Não sei porquê batalharmos no mesmo de novo!
> 
> Quando muito sugerir-lhes que nessa parte automática os símbolos sejam mais versáteis de acordo com os valores do modelo, que de facto não são..
> ...



 Estamos de acordo, apenas quis realçar que nuestros hermanos, numa análise a médio prazo com as incertezas que conhecemos, não se limitam a carregar num botão e apresentam algo com o mínimo de credibilidade.

 Ou seja, fazem serviço público...


----------



## belem (1 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

vinc7e disse:


> A distancia já não assim tanta, estamos a falar de previsões
> a pouco mais de 100h. O frio é já um dado adquirido, falta saber
> como se vai portar a precipitação..





miguel disse:


> Não estamos a falar no segundo painel e não é apenas o GFS  a fazer esta previsão já 100% certa de uma entrada polar a partir do dia 5. Resta apenas saber se vem com a intensidade mostrada agora e se vai ter chuvas a acompanhar, eu pessoalmente acredito que vai ser muito frio com instabilidade (aguaceiros) e de neve a cotas muito baixas 200m para cima não descartando ser em cotas inferiores  veremos agora se não lhe dá para tirar ar frio com o aproximar dos dias.
> 
> Para já chuvas no final do dia de amanha dia que se vão estender de norte a sul na madrugada e manha do dia 3, depois chuvas em especial no Sul no dia 4 com a chegada de uma depressão de 995hpa a entrar pelo Sul e que se vai deslocar para Leste e fazer a tal entrada polar com possíveis depressões a nascer no golfo da biscais com deslocamento para S e SE que podem depois dar origem a surpresas de neve e granizo para dias 6 e 7





A pouco mais de 100 horas ainda é um tempo bastante  significativo.
Mas eu sei que vem aí mais frio, não é isso que está em causa, apenas me referia ao que já tem sido hábito acontecer nos últimos tempos.
Eu normalmente não gosto de me debruçar sobre previsões ( embora as acompanhe), mas sobre registos e a tendência tem sido essa.
Acho que é uma situação interessante, mas que deve ser seguida com alguma cautela.


----------



## godzila (1 Jan 2010 às 20:21)

Querem rir-se, eu andei aqui a pesquisar ovos modelos meteorológicos e encontrei este que nunca tinha isto antes mas lá que é estranho é, não só pelo facto de dar precipitação para tudo quanto é dia e nem sequer dar neve é mesmo bom


----------



## PauloSR (1 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

Boas caríssimos!

Aproveito antes de mais, para desejar um Bom Ano de 2010 a todos!

A previsão em Snow-Forecast é a loucura em algumas terras em que a neve não tem por habito fazer visita (como é o caso da póvoa de Lanhoso):











Esperemos que se confirme!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 20:32)

godzila disse:


> Querem rir-se, eu andei aqui a pesquisar ovos modelos meteorológicos e encontrei este que nunca tinha isto antes mas lá que é estranho é, não só pelo facto de dar precipitação para tudo quanto é dia e nem sequer dar neve é mesmo bom



Não é de todo mau...Tens de ter em conta que a previsão mostrada nesse meteograma é uma "média dos acontecimentos do dia, para uma previsão mais detalhada vai a previsão para 1 - 5 dias!

Já que falamos em novos modelos, tens estes:

http://www.weather-meteo.com
http://www.timeanddate.com
http://www.foreca.com
http://www.windfinder.com
http://www.yr.no

E mais uns quantos que encontro quase que diariamente...


----------



## trepkos (1 Jan 2010 às 20:32)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boas caríssimos!
> 
> Aproveito antes de mais, para desejar um Bom Ano de 2010 a todos!
> 
> ...



De realçar o facto dessa previsão colocar neve no Alto Alentejo e Alentejo Central fora da zona de São Mamede, parece mesmo chegar até Évora.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2010 às 20:42)

trepkos disse:


> De realçar o facto dessa previsão colocar neve no Alto Alentejo e Alentejo Central fora da zona de São Mamede, parece mesmo chegar até Évora.



Queda de neve nos próximos 4 a 6 dias(que loucura...):


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 20:48)

Penso que estamos a querer andar depressa demais.

  Está praticamente confirmada a chegada de uma onda de frio, a partir do dia 5 de Janeiro.

  Onde existir precipitação nesses dias, as cotas de neve andarão baixas.

  A grande dúvida é saber se iremos ter precipitação significativa para essas datas, senão não fará sentido falar de cotas.

  E para isso ainda é cedo...


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

Está mesmo com muito bom aspecto no mix de modelos, embora a nível de precipitação ainda seja cedo para euforias


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 21:10)

Vince disse:


> Está mesmo com muito bom aspecto no mix de modelos, embora a nível de precipitação ainda seja cedo para euforias



  Penso ser este o principal problema das entradas frias: conciliar o frio necessário para nevar, com a humidade. E isto porque as entradas frias normalmente provém de leste/nordeste/norte e até chegar à PI vão secando pelo caminho.

 Mas vamos acompanhando, o ano passado por essas datas foi espectacular, foi pena não ter chegado sequer a Coimbra.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Antes de mais Feliz Ano!
Bem , parece que começa a ficar cada vez mais definido que na próxima semana a partir de terça-quarta feira iremos ter uma entrada bastante fria...em relação à precipitação continua e continuará a ser uma incógnita até bem próxima do evento...na minha opinião se não houver formação de instabilidade na península e a aprecipitação vier exclusivamente de norte, não há nada para ninguém a não ser o frio, uma vez que a precipitação ficará retida nas montanhas espanholas( na minha opinião será o mais provável). No entanto a animação continua garantida e parece que o ano passado foi apenas o começo de grandes e belos Invernos que espero passem a ser hábito neste cantinho da Europa!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

Aos meu amigos peritos na matéria gostava de colocar esta questão: a "culpa" deste Inverno tão interessante é disto?


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 22:09)

que maravilha de Run...esta das 18h do gfs....acho que muita gente deste país poderia fotografar neve...parece que se está a desenhar algo de memorável...


----------



## psm (1 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Quanto às previsões de frio elas quase que estão garantidas para os dias aqui já mencionados, quanto à neve a cotas baixas ou médias vai depender muito da direção do vento se for de Norte é para esquecer se for de NO, ai talvez quem sabe, venha a cotas baixas!


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> que maravilha de Run...esta das 18h do gfs....acho que muita gente deste país poderia fotografar neve...parece que se está a desenhar algo de memorável...




 

a cada run que passa a precipitação aumenta e o frio mantém-se..

fantástico


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

psm disse:


> quanto à neve a cotas baixas ou médias vai depender muito da direção do vento *se for de Norte é para esquecer *se for de NO, ai talvez quem sabe, venha a cotas baixas!



porque?


----------



## psm (1 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

vinc7e disse:


> porque?



Porque fica tudo retido(quase) nas serras da Galiza!
A precipitação que pode ocorrer é aqui na Estremadura no litoral.

Volto a escrever, saidas das 18 são de todas(incluindo a das (06) a menos fiavel)!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 22:26)

psm disse:


> Porque fica tudo retido(quase) nas serras da Galiza!
> A precipitação que pode ocorrer é aqui na Estremadura no litoral.
> 
> Volto a escrever, saidas das 18 são de todas(incluindo a das (06) a menos fiavel)!



penso que é mais a cordilheira Cantábrica que faz essa retenção e essa localiza-se mais em Castlilha Leon e Asturias.


----------



## psm (1 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> penso que é mais a cordilheira Cantábrica que faz essa retenção e essa localiza-se mais em Castlilha Leon e Asturias.



Mas também fazem as montanhas de pequena altitude da Galiza, muito causado pelo o efeito de fohen, e tem que ser muito forte a instabilidade de norte para as ultrapassar.
É por isso que escrevo que tem que ser de NO o vento para haver boas probalidades de...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

bem realamente parece que esse " Joe" do accuweather tem alguma razão...é que esse cenário se confirmar vai ser algo de extremo a nível de temperaturas no nosso País...um cenário até algo preocupante uma vez que atingiria as grandes cidades do litoral onde existe muita gente a dormir na rua...só espero que as autoridades estejam atentas...e façam algo atempado para salvaguardar a vida dessas pessoas...


----------



## blood4 (1 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

pelo que vi no IM tem temperaturas baixas sim
mas precipitação nem ve.la
que voçes acham?


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

blood4 disse:


> pelo que vi no IM tem temperaturas baixas sim
> mas precipitação nem ve.la
> que voçes acham?



eu acho que frio sim....mas a maior parte da precipitação ficará por Espanha, pelos motivos que já forma referidos...no entanto a precipitação será sempre a maior incógnita até ao aproximar do evento.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Ver isto no 1º painel é obra!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2010 às 22:52)

O dia 11 de Janeiro está mesmo bom, para nevar em todas as serras do Algarve acima dos 400 metros, porque não sonhar, já que todos sonham com neve, porque eu não sonho também.


----------



## filipept (1 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

woow... hold your breath 

Com os dados actuais, seria algo histórico a semana que vem, no entanto a unica certeza para já parece ser o frio. Os modelos estão muito concordantes, o GFS tem um primeiro painel fantástico.

Tudo bem que é a 120h (GFS 18h - snow acc.) mas dá para sonhar um pouco:





Atenção: Isto são previsões e mapas que contem margem de erro. O que está assinalado é uma possibiliade e não uma realidade.


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Antes da entrada fria vamos ter mais do mesmo, mais uma depressão vinda de Oeste, e ainda mete algum respeito.




*Previsão para a noite de Sábado*












*Previsão para a madrugada de Domingo*












*Previsão para a tarde de 2ªfeira*


----------



## RMira (1 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

filipept disse:


> woow... hold your breath
> 
> Com os dados actuais, seria algo histórico a semana que vem, no entanto a unica certeza para já parece ser o frio. Os modelos estão muito concordantes, o GFS tem um primeiro painel fantástico.
> 
> ...



Esse mapa é de sonho 

Lindo mesmo e é bom estar aqui para vermos a evolução com o passar das runs...

Mas parece que algo de memorável está a surgir


----------



## belem (1 Jan 2010 às 23:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Ver isto no 1º painel é obra!



O GFS é bem conhecido por prever frio extremo à Europa Ocidental e quase um calor anormal para a Europa do Leste.
Tem sido assim, já várias vezes e agora não fugiu à regra. 
O problema é que depois os registos que são feitos nesse período já não confirmam tal discrepância.


----------



## ogalo (1 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

quarta feira para braga 
http://europe.lachainemeteo.com/meteo/braga/portugal/prevision_meteo_braga_portugal_ville_9440_0.php


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

psm disse:


> Pois, e volto a insistir uma saida das (18)!



Esta saída das 18z só veio confirmar aquilo que as saídas anteriores já previam,
vamos esperar pelas próximas....para tirar todas as duvidas.


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Quanto ao vento,
segundo o ECM parece que vai estar de NO


----------



## RMira (1 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

João Dias disse:


> Também acho que será lógico que o GFS vá retirando precipitação nas próximas runs. Mas é sem dúvida uma situação muito interessante a acompanhar atentamente. Ainda é cedo para um prognóstico definitivo.



Penso que tudo dependerá do rumo que o centro da depressão tomar...pessoalmente penso que deverá rumar ao interior de Espanha retirando precipitação, mas não será a meu ver de descartar a hipótese de se formar pequenos núcleos depressionários que esses sim poderão provocar alegria em muitas máquinas fotográficas...

Enfim...2010 parece que quer entrar em força! Venha ele!


----------



## belem (1 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

psm disse:


> Algo de diferente?
> 
> O que dizer do ciclone de Torres Vedras que não é todos os anos que acontece uma ciclogenese explosiva?
> 
> ...







Sempre que vem um bocado de mais frio, para muitos já é razão para se ver neve até nos locais mais improváveis.Até já li algures que iamos ver neve durante a passagem de ano em Lisboa e se os dados do GFS fossem realidade, já tinhamos tido uns tantos nevões este ano na capital. Eu não entendo bem a metodologia de algumas runs, mas parece que existe uma Avenida de Frio que entra directamente pela P. Ibérica a dentro, não tendo em conta quaisquer barreiras montanhosas, latitudes ou influências marítimas.
Parece que em Portugal o frio nasce como cogumelos e que somos algum estado báltico.
Há aqui gente algo mal habituada ao país onde vive.
Lembro-me de previsões de apenas 2/3 dias (!!) do IM, completamente descabidas e que tiveram que ser alteradas prontamente.
Penso que vem aí frio, mas que será difícil atirar para valores da ordem aqui apresentada ( aliás à semelhança de episódios anteriores).


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

Se os modelos continuarem todos tão sincronizados, e não houver muitas mudanças, nem as mudanças há última hora, então poderá ser um cenário pouco habitual aqui em Portugal, muito frio e bastante neve a cotas baixas, o que daí poderia nevar em Lisboa e em zonas pouco habituais, mas como sempre, ainda faltam algumas horas, apesar de não terem mudado muito as coisas desde que este cenário começou a ser modelado, era muito bom que tal acontecesse, começávamos 2010 em grande, e por um lado iria ser mau, porque não temos edifícios com telhados preparados para que neve muito.
Veremos como avançam as coisas...


----------



## cactus (2 Jan 2010 às 01:44)

Boas, o que é certo é que os modelos apontam todos para o mesmo, mesmo á distancia temporal que é. Nao é de esquecer tambem estarem quase todo em tao grande sintonia ....


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jan 2010 às 03:29)

Há já alguns Invernos que temos o previlégio de ler , partilhar/ participar  em  foruns assim.
Em todos,( os ibéricos), há uma   lenga-lenga caractrerística,
que se manisfesta com o habitual choradinho de mais uma oportunidade falhada.
Às nossas latitudes, acaba sempre o Inverno branco ,
por ir parar à Itália, aos Balcãs e até à Grécia
e aqui? Quase sempre,  nada.Apenas nos locais habituais.
Mas quem sabe um pouco de circulação geral da atmosfera,
saberá que isso é o normal, o vulgar, o  acontecer de forma natural.
Este  " corredor"  circulatório como que no sentido inverso
dos "ponteiros do tempo normal na Europa" ,que  é agora apontado pelos modelos,
é de facto fascinante, coisa sublime .
Como já ocorreu em alguns Invernos passados , porque não , neste?
Falta tão pouco e sabemos que ainda falta tanto...
Basta comparar o que os modelos apontavam há 4 dias para o que 
apontam hoje ,  para daqui a 48 horas .
Pois é . Em 6 dias , tanto Universo defronte...
(Todavia,já tratei de me livrar de compromissos para os próximos dias 6 e 7 ).

Olhando para o mais verosímil, para aquilo que aí vem,
para a realidade ( para os próximos dois , três dias), nada a acrescentar:
o  Vince , no seu último post, já o disse e foi muito bem dito.

Já agora dois  reparos genuínos,  já que não partem da " directoria".
( sou um simples entusiasta participante como todos vós/nós)
-O 1º é recorrente: -diz respeito à Língua Portuguesa.Façam o favor de a respeitar.
Continuam a aparecer por aqui posts que só na boa educação dos moderadores, compreenderei a não  imediata eliminação. 
-O 2º,  diz respeito à quantidade de posts que vêm aqui parar ,que 
aqui não pertencem...De todo.
Lembro que ,com a enormidade de tópicos em que poderemos  participar neste Fórum,
só ficará de fora quem quiser.


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2010 às 09:48)

A run das 00z do GFS tirou bastante precipitação..
e esta parece estar restrita ao extremo Norte do país.
Mas pelo menos o frio mantém-se todo lá.
Agora é esperar pela próxima e ver o que acontece


----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2010 às 10:13)

Bem, o Joe Bastardi realmente está ao pé do penhasco e das duas uma: ou vai cair ou vai voar,porque o que ele afirma como o maior frio dos últimos 25 anos, desde há duas semanas, é um palpite enorme. Mas os modelos parecem estar a querer dar-lhe razão. O gajo é um pouco sensacionalista e extremista para mais uma vez parece que vai acertar.
Por exemplo, o IM aqui da Áustria já prevê uma mínima de -18ºC para Viena para daqui a 6 dias. Se não sobreviver, já sabem do que foi..





ferreira5 disse:


> bem realamente parece que esse " Joe" do accuweather tem alguma razão...é que esse cenário se confirmar vai ser algo de extremo a nível de temperaturas no nosso País...um cenário até algo preocupante uma vez que atingiria as grandes cidades do litoral onde existe muita gente a dormir na rua...só espero que as autoridades estejam atentas...e façam algo atempado para salvaguardar a vida dessas pessoas...


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2010 às 10:18)

Vendo estas ultimas saidas dos principais modelos(GFS,ECMWF) a probalidade de nevar a cotas baixas e de haver precipitação em Portugal continental é na melhor das hipoteses na proxima sexta feira, quanto ao frio, ele é bem garantido a partir de terça feira, mas o problema da neve é a direção do vento e onde ambos os modelos colocam sua direção do vento de norte até à sexta feira.

Mesmo sendo de norte talvez aqui na zona oeste talvez assista à queda de granizo, e quiçá ao que vi nos anos 80 num breve aguaceiro...(foi a unica vez que a vi cair aqui onde vivo)


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2010 às 10:26)

psm disse:


> Vendo estas ultimas saidas dos principais modelos(GFS,ECMWF) a probalidade de nevar a cotas baixas e de haver precipitação em Portugal continental é na melhor das hipoteses na proxima sexta feira, quanto ao frio, ele é bem garantido a partir de terça feira, mas o problema da neve é a direção do vento e onde ambos os modelos colocam sua direção do vento de norte até à sexta feira.
> 
> Mesmo sendo de norte talvez aqui na zona oeste talvez assista à queda de granizo, e quiçá ao que vi nos anos 80 num breve aguaceiro...(foi a unica vez que a vi cair aqui onde vivo)



Não sejas tão pessimista 
a run das 6z do gfs estende a precipitação um pouco mais para
sul...até à costa Alentejana.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 4 de Janeiro de 2010

Céu muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo.

Queda de neve acima dos 700 metros nas regiões do interior Norte e

Centro.

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando forte

(35 a 55 km/h) na Região Sul e nas terras altas, com rajadas

da ordem dos 90 km/h.

Descida de temperatura.

Actualizado a 2 de Janeiro de 2010 às 4:2 UTC
O METEOROLOGISTA: Pedro Reis Vieira

Fonte: I.M











Depois não é de admirar que ande toda a gente na rua a dizer que na segunda vai nevar...o que é que este senhor teria visto à hora da actualização...???


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Previsão para 2ª Feira, 4 de Janeiro de 2010
> 
> Céu muito nublado.
> 
> ...




Se reparares, no 2a as 19 é provável que haja precipitação ai no Nordeste,
mas com 4ºC a 850hpa já é um bocado difícil que seja neve


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

Eu não sou pessimesta mas sim realista e já são muitas situações que tenho visto que se esfumam, e se reparar na previsão para terça feira do IM o vento norte já lá está escrito.


Previsão para 3ª Feira, 5 de Janeiro de 2010

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos que serão de neve nas terras altas do interior
Norte e Centro.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando forte
(35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

O METEOROLOGISTA: Pedro Reis Vieira

Actualizado a 2 de Janeiro de 2010 às 4:2 UTC


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 11:06)

psm disse:


> Eu não sou pessimesta mas sim realista e já são muitas situações que tenho visto que se esfumam, e se reparar na previsão para terça feira do IM o vento norte já lá está escrito.
> 
> 
> Previsão para 3ª Feira, 5 de Janeiro de 2010
> ...




A realidade vai ser o frio e precipitação escassa...é sempre assim nas entradas de Norte...quem se irá rir serão os espanhois, mesmo os da costa litoral das Asturias, que deverão ver neve ao nível do mar!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/gijon-33240


----------



## Veterano (2 Jan 2010 às 11:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> A realidade vai ser o frio e precipitação escassa...é sempre assim nas entradas de Norte...quem se irá rir serão os espanhois, mesmo os da costa litoral das Asturias, que deverão ver neve ao nível do mar!



 Atenção que a cota 0 para Gijón é para os dias 7 e 8, o nosso IM para já só apresenta previsões credíveis até ao dia 5.

 Estando o frio quase assegurado, até pode acontecer que a precipitação também aconteça, e porque não mais intensa no litoral?

 Será que vamos ter uma situação idêntica à do ano passado, por estas datas?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (2 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

Velem o que valem... mas o proprio Freemeteo que costuma abusar na precipitação em forma de neve, nem sequer a prevê para Braga por exemplo...prevendo apenas "saraiva fraca"
Enfim... acho que em breve vamos entrar na fase da desilusão definitiva...
Mas ainda acredito que este Janeiro possa surpreender um pouco o litoral norte

link:http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=23&gid=2742032&la=18


----------



## rozzo (2 Jan 2010 às 11:51)

Apesar da distância a situação está a fazer-me lembrar a de 9 Janeiro 2009, ou seja bastante frio a entrar, e uma pequena depressão a descer o litoral pelo NW..

Ou seja.. Não descarto chances de neve a cotas baixas no interior e litoral Norte, mas ao descer mais a Sul parece-me sofrer de injecção de mais ar marítimo e impossibilidade de neve a cotas baixas no litoral mais do Centro e Sul..

Por exemplo o weatheronline na previsão simbólica tem 4ª chuva com 1º no Porto de mínima, e tem neve de manhã nesse dia em Vigo. E Lisboa tem chuva e uma mínima de apenas 6º.

Claro que estamos a muita distância ainda, estou apenas a fazer o cenário que me parece que aconteceria se na altura a situação fosse exactamente como os modelos mostram agora.. O que pode estar muito longe da verdade!!


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

Esta saída das 12z está excelente aqui para o litoral Norte

Mantém o frio e põe ainda mais precipitação


----------



## mirra (2 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

vinc7e disse:


> Esta saída das 12z está excelente aqui para o litoral Norte
> 
> Mantém o frio e põe ainda mais precipitação




pois...tambem ja reparei... 
a ver vamos 
nestas coisas o melhor e esperar ate ao dia e nao fazer muitas contas..
o risco da desilusao e muito grande.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jan 2010 às 16:14)

vinc7e disse:


> Esta saída das 12z está excelente aqui para o litoral Norte
> Mantém o frio e põe ainda mais precipitação



  Sem dúvida, para já a tendência é positiva:









 A uma certa distância temporal, mas eu já não mexia mais.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 16:17)

Realmente parece-me que existem mais possibilidades de nevar em Viana do Castelo do que em Bragança! Temos que ir acompanhando...aqui é certinho que tudo o que é água congelará!
Eu tenho a esperança que no final deste frio todo, com a entrada de uma possível frente mais húmida poderemos ver a neve com força...eu já sei como é nestas situações com a Sanábria mesmo a norte não passa nadinha para Bragança!


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2010 às 16:21)

Mais impressionante é aquela iso -6 a 850hpa que fica 
sobre o litoral Norte durante quase 48h


----------



## Zapiao (2 Jan 2010 às 16:40)

Tá prevista cota neve a quase 0 mt p Coimbra 5 feira


----------



## rufer (2 Jan 2010 às 16:49)

Aqui o problema não é o frio, é a possibilidade de precipitação. Se repararem nas previsões do IM (que valem o que valem obviamente) a partir de 3ª, não vai chover em nenhum lado. Logo, não vai nevar.
Mas podem estar enganados


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 16:55)

Eu acho que não vale a pena alimentar grandes esperanças...estas entradas de norte são sempre uma desilusão...


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 17:00)

Eu quanto a mim e pelo que vejo nos modelos vai haver aguaceiros e esses aguaceiros vão ser de neve a cotas baixas em qualquer parte  muito gelo e frio a sério já ninguém nos tira!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Jan 2010 às 17:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acho que não vale a pena alimentar grandes esperanças...estas entradas de norte são sempre uma desilusão...



Quem já fez viagens das Astúrias para Castela-e-Leão e passou, em poucos km e minutos, de nevoeiro/chuva persistente a céu limpo, percebe bem o efeito barreira da Cordilheira Cantábrica. Ou, naquilo que nos diz directamente mais respeito, com o efeito semelhante dos sistemas montanhosos da Galiza.


A discussão não está nas cotas de neve, ou seja, se haverá ou não frio suficiente, mas antes, e sobretudo, na precipitação (ou na falta dela).

Apenas vislumbro uma janela de esperança, no caso da Beira Interior, no facto do AEMet, de ontem para hoje, ter aumentado ligeiramente as probabilidades de precipitação para certas localidades do Sul de Castela-e-Leão e do Norte da Extremadura.

Ontem, por exemplo, para Fuentes de Oñoro, o AEMet atribuía 30 a 20% de probabilidade de precipitação, para 5ª e 6ª feira (dias 7 e 8). E hoje subiu essa probabilidade para 50 e 40%, para 5ª e 6ª (respectivamente). 

Mas uma probabilidade de precipitação de 50% vale o que vale...


----------



## rozzo (2 Jan 2010 às 17:30)

Se estas saídas estiverem certas, acho que se pode mesmo ver neve no litoral Norte.. Até ao nível do mar!

Penso que se referem à ausência de precipitação quando está mais frio à superfície, a partir de 5ª.. De facto aí a precipitação será pouca ou nenhuma e retida em Espanha..

Mas vejam 4ª, o frio em todos os níveis domina, a cota está baixíssima, e há precipitação no litoral Norte..

Agora até lá, ainda muita coisa poderá mudar de facto..


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2010 às 17:35)

Independentemente da neve a madrugada e o próprio dia de quinta-feira vão ser muito frios... dos mais frios da década. Espero que os -4,1ºC de Aljezur sejam pulverizados... Atenção que todo o país vai andar debaixo de uma -4º/-5º a 850Hpa (no Norte ainda mais baixo) durante 24h...


----------



## Fantkboy (2 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

miguel disse:


> Eu quanto a mim e pelo que vejo nos modelos vai haver aguaceiros e esses aguaceiros vão ser de neve a cotas baixas em qualquer parte  muito gelo e frio a sério já ninguém nos tira![
> 
> A confirmar-se será o Norte, o litoral norte e litoral centro o principal contemplado com pricipitação prevista, Embora nada de significativo!
> Mas vamos ter calma! A esta distancia temporal ainda tudo puderá acontecer! Alegramo nos no entanto saber que os modelos modelam em consonância a tendência da tal entrada de ar frio polar no nosso rectângulo!


----------



## blood4 (2 Jan 2010 às 17:38)

sim nao vale mesmo a pena estar a espera do quase impossivel
se ouve.se probabilidades de precipitação o IM nao metia uma percentagem de apenas 12%
esqueçam isso


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Jan 2010 às 17:39)

Boas...

Para já um estou ligeiramente entusiasmado com a ideia de nevar a cotas médias no Algarve, principalmente em Monchique, em que o Meteograma Meteopt para Monchique prevê precipitação a cotas relativamente medias de 400m a 700m em média.

Já para a Serra da MÚ (Caldeirão) as possibilidades tambem são açgo a não despresar especialmente para a zona Central desta mesma Serra.

Já na Serra de Alcaria do Cume (pertencente á cordilheira do Caldeira) as hipoteses são minimas devido á falta de precipitação, embora a cota de neve seja relativamente mais baixa do que as Serras acima referidas...

Mas na Serra de Monchique a possibilidade é optima devido á ocorrencia da precipitação que irá ficar toda na orla costeira oeste...

Enfim, era bom mais precipitação...


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

Fantkboy disse:


> miguel disse:
> 
> 
> > Eu quanto a mim e pelo que vejo nos modelos vai haver aguaceiros e esses aguaceiros vão ser de neve a cotas baixas em qualquer parte  muito gelo e frio a sério já ninguém nos tira![
> ...


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2010 às 17:44)

blood4 disse:


> sim nao vale mesmo a pena estar a espera do quase impossivel
> se ouve.se probabilidades de precipitação o IM nao metia uma percentagem de apenas 12%
> esqueçam isso



O IM se for preciso apenas vai falar em cotas muito baixas de véspera, a possibilidade de chuvas está presente ainda nos modelos o IM não é o senhor da verdade.


----------



## actioman (2 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

rozzo disse:


> Apesar da distância a situação está a fazer-me lembrar a de 9 Janeiro 2009, ou seja bastante frio a entrar, e uma pequena depressão a descer o litoral pelo NW..
> 
> Ou seja.. Não descarto chances de neve a cotas baixas no interior e litoral Norte, mas ao descer mais a Sul parece-me sofrer de injecção de mais ar marítimo e impossibilidade de neve a cotas baixas no litoral mais do Centro e Sul..
> 
> ...



Pois concordo na maior parte com o com o que tu afirmas . No entanto estes modelos não têm resolução suficiente para modelar estas situações. Tudo é contra; o histórico destas latitudes não ajuda em nada, pois estas são situações raras e muito _sui generis_ e claro a distância temporal ainda ajuda menos. 

O ano passado foi precisamente assim, a cada dia coisas diferentes, ora entrava a precipitação pelo Alentejo mais a Sul ora percorria apenas o Litoral, ora entrava a Norte enfim, foi de tudo menos o que realmente aconteceu.  Até no saudoso 29/01/2006, o GFS nunca soube lidar com o que na realidade veio a suceder... 

Não quero com isto alimentar os sonhadores da neve fácil (como eu ), mas certamente que qualquer situação que envolva neve a cotas menos usuais no nosso território será sempre pouco provável vir a ser mostrada pelos modelos. Logo será uma situação a acompanhar em nowcasting e fazer figas 
Não nos podemos esquecer que os modelos são apenas indicadores de tendências. Por  isso a tendência de frio mais agreste está lá, a precipitação será de uma forma geral o ingrediente em falta e parece-me que não abundará. No entanto pontualmente poderá ser algo digno de registo. E eu que o diga que na madrugada do 10/01/2009, andei de máquina em punho a registar o branco elemento na sua breve visita ao Alto Alentejo interior!


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Quem já fez viagens das Astúrias para Castela-e-Leão e passou, em poucos km e minutos, de nevoeiro/chuva persistente a céu limpo, percebe bem o efeito barreira da Cordilheira Cantábrica. Ou, naquilo que nos diz directamente mais respeito, com o efeito semelhante dos sistemas montanhosos da Galiza.
> 
> 
> A discussão não está nas cotas de neve, ou seja, se haverá ou não frio suficiente, mas antes, e sobretudo, na precipitação (ou na falta dela).
> ...



Sim eu conheço bem esse efeito, uma vez saí de Bragança em direcção a San-Isidro e estava sol, ao passar Leon começou a nevar...e nesse fim-de-semana nevou 3 metros (foi o maior nevão que vi!9-11 Março de 2005) em San-isidro e em Bragança nada...vinha tudo de norte...




Isto era a entrada para o Hotel!


----------



## cardu (2 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Vai ser um frio de rachar.. Isso é garantido! Neve nas beiras a cotas a rondar os 200 metros seria linda


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

miguel disse:


> O IM se for preciso apenas vai falar em cotas muito baixas de véspera, a possibilidade de chuvas está presente ainda nos modelos o IM não é o senhor da verdade.



Lá isso éverdade. Quanto nevou em Janeiro de 2007 previam uma cota de 800m.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 18:08)

Para aqui apesar de estar muito crente ...o AEMET mantém a precipitação..
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Jan 2010 às 18:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim eu conheço bem esse efeito, uma vez saí de Bragança em direcção a San-Isidro e estava sol, ao passar Leon começou a nevar...e nesse fim-de-semana nevou 3 metros (foi o maior nevão que vi!9-11 Março de 2005) em San-isidro e em Bragança nada...vinha tudo de norte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A foto...BRUTAL!!!!

Era bom que as pessoas percebessem que o efeito dessa barreira orográfica vai existir sempre, como é óbvio. Lembro-me de inúmeras reportagens na TVE com o Norte de Espanha atolado em neve e por aqui frio...e céu limpo.

Mas pode haver surpresas, tudo dependerá se a entrada de precipitação será exclusivamente a Norte da Península ou se haverá outros focos de instabilidade que não atravessem essa barreira montanhosa no seu trajecto.


----------



## Tiagofsky (2 Jan 2010 às 18:16)

Bem pessoal, já não sei onde ouvi isto(acho que na CNN), mas vi em qualquer lado que pode ser a entrada mais fria da Europa Ocidental dos últimos 25 anos com temperaturas 6 a 12 graus abaixo do normal...Será épico mesmo que não haja precipitação (embora tenha confiança num episódio melhor 10x que o 9 de Janeiro de 2009)..!Keep the faith...!


----------



## RMira (2 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> ...ou se haverá outros focos de instabilidade que não atravessem essa barreira montanhosa no seu trajecto.



Boas,
Essa é a verdadeira duvida para 50000€ 

Caso hajam pequenos núcleos depressionários a vencer a barreira, haverá certamente muita gente em Portugal a poder testemunhar a presença do elemento branco...

Para já parece-me que o frio (muito) não irá faltar e vai estacionar vários dias


----------



## blood4 (2 Jan 2010 às 18:21)

para vir frio sem preceipitação mais vale nao vir :S


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2010 às 18:27)

ferreira5 disse:


>



É de facto de algo assim que precisamos no nosso país - de norte a sul e de oeste a este. Durante 3 meses seguidos ficar uma camada destas para que todos ficassem em casa a pensar e refletir sobre o que cada um quer: se sol, se chuva, se vento, se neve, se a mistura de todos, etc.
Se alguém quer sol nesta altura uma ida ao deserto do Saara é imperativo. Se querem neve pela certa podem ir até um país do centro\norte\leste da Europa...é certinho! Se querem chuva e vento podem mesmo ficar por cá que isso é garantido...
Agora esperar por algo que é tão incerto como o Sporting ser campeão esta época...tudo bem! Esperem sentados.

O que aconteceu no ano passado (e em 2006) é um evento raro. Mais raro ainda para as cotas abaixo dos 200 metros com acumulação. O facto é que esperar neve a estas cotas baixas é o mesmo que esperar que as cotas na costa norte de espanha sejam todo o inverno ZERO. As condições que eles tem por lá são diferentes das nossas. As massas húmidas e frias vindas de norte são frequentes e é normal várias vezes terem neve em cidades como Santander, Bilbao, San Sebastian e Oviedo. O que não quer dizer que todos os anos tenham vários episódios de neve - há anos com menos condições para isso.
Temos que pensar que na nossa latitude as probabilidades são extremamente baixas e como tal, quando elas acontecem, radiamos de alegria com o facto. Mas também temos que lidar com o facto de estes eventos serem de difícil previsão.





Dito isto: o ECM no dia 6 entre as 6 e as 12h coloca alguma (pouca) precipitação junto ao litoral Norte e centro. Com isto não teremos precipitação a não ser que esta linha entre terra dentro - mas isto é apenas uma conjectura que faço e não uma previsão.
Como se pode ver não posso ter adquirido que vá nevar mas posso sonhar. O que não posso é ficar triste com o modelo meteorológico só porque não me dá aquilo que eu quero. Oxalá ele se enganasse e depois tivesse a tão ansiada neve a cair. Mas como faltam muitas horas apenas estou calmamente à espera...


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

Eu por mim penso que poderá vir alguma chuva, vento forte e bastante frio...Isto na minha opinião.
Também há condições para trovoadas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Bem Andres... consegues ver coisas onde os outros não veem... Trovoadas??

Bem trovoadas so neste evento que se segue e mais a sul... só apartir dai é que vem a vaga de frio... Vento forte tambem e gelido, precipitação muito pouca ou nula... trovoadas nem ve-las andres!!

Nem nas cartas mostra nenhum nucleo depressionário a NW da PI... pode ser que mude mas duvido...

Teria de se formar um CUT OFF a NW da PI para ver grandes quantidades de precipitação... assim sendo ficaremos com ar seco e gelido... nada mais!

Espero ansioso por esse modelo (cut off a NW), pois sem isso nada feito... Só para as regioes habituais... e Litoral Norte...


----------



## Marcos (2 Jan 2010 às 19:52)

Infelizmente este fenómeno pelo que pareçe vai ter muito pouca precipitação...e dai não poder nevar...para todos os apaixonados como eu por neve é uma desilusão, pois se houvesse precipitação seria lindo, nevava realmente em cotas muito baixas como aqui a 500 metros, e temos de nos lembrar que já não falta tanto tempo assim, e os modelos assim o dizem....
No entanto vamos esperar por mais 2 ou 3 dias para confirmar isso, mas não acredito em surpresas....o que está garantido é que vem ai mt frio e penso que o instituto de meteorologia em conjunto com a protecção civil deveriam avisar as pessoas o mais rápido possível para poderem tomar medidas para este frio intenso e nao deixar tudo para a ultima hora.....que acham disso??


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jan 2010 às 20:02)

24 horas mais perto e mais umas quantas actualizações dos modelos depois e o cenário não se alterou muito.Parece consensual que frio quer à superfície, quer a nivéis altos não irá faltar.
O problema residirá na ocorrência ou não das precipitações.
Também já aqui foi  dito e redito que estas entradas de norte
acabam quase sempre  por resvalar para grandes desilusões.
Mas o tempo que dista desta "Entrada fria" , ainda pode albergar   muitas nuances:
-Se houver um trajecto mais de noroeste,ainda que ligeiro ,  será mais favorável a precipitações (ainda que, com menos frio).
Mas também  pode acabar por acontecer que este trajecto tenha uma componente mais de nordeste ( quantas entradas  com este perfil , descambam para aí?) e adeus precipitações e ficaríamos só com o frio intenso.
Seja como for,só esta realidade de estarmos nesta antecâmara ,
nesta prespectiva, neste rebuliço , já ficamos com os corações meteorológicos a bater forte.
O que vier, que venha. Cá estaremos .  
Até lá, e para os que mais sofrem de taquicardia, recomenda-se 24 horas sem o visionamento de  nenhum modelo e absterem-se de visitar  este  tópico...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

Eu sei que aínda falta muito, mas acredito que este evento poderá terminar com neve nos locais habituais quando o frio se despedir e entrar algo mais húmido de sudoeste por exemplo...é típico destes eventos depois do frio instalado, na entrada de uma nova frente costuma haver precipitação no pré-frontal em forma de neve.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jan 2010 às 20:17)

Marcos disse:


> No entanto vamos esperar por mais 2 ou 3 dias para confirmar isso, mas não acredito em surpresas....o que está garantido é que vem ai mt frio e penso que o instituto de meteorologia em conjunto com a protecção civil deveriam avisar as pessoas o mais rápido possível para poderem tomar medidas para este frio intenso e nao deixar tudo para a ultima hora.



Acredita-se que não seja fácil a essa distância, apesar de não muito longa, obter certezas acima dos 95% da ocorrência dessas condições; aparentemente a margem de erro será mínima mas talvez a suficiente para impedir que se avance para já com esse tipo de medidas, também para evitar a possibilidade de uma chuva de críticas caso a realidade se distancie das previsões.


----------



## Marcos (2 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

joseoliveira disse:


> Acredita-se que não seja fácil a essa distância, apesar de não muito longa, obter certezas acima dos 95% da ocorrência dessas condições; aparentemente a margem de erro será mínima mas talvez a suficiente para impedir que se avance para já com esse tipo de medidas, também para evitar a possibilidade de uma chuva de críticas caso a realidade se distancie das previsões.



Ok compreendo e obrigado pelo reparo, no entanto como dizes 95% é uma percentagem muito forte não achas, ainda para mais quando todos os modelos estão em sintinia...eu não acho que devam alarmar as pessoas, mas pelo menos avisar com 3 dias antecedencia e não com 1...só isso, nao sei se concordas...embora concorde que seja dificil fazer prognosticos com 98% certeza os 95% bastaria e muito


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

é frustrante olhar para os modelos e ver tanta precipitação a ficar retida no Norte de Espanha...que fezada para os espanhois...!
Continuo a achar que o litoral norte vai ter uma surpresa agradável ao longo desta semana!


----------



## vinc7e (2 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> é frustrante olhar para os modelos e ver tanta precipitação a ficar retida no Norte de Espanha...que fezada para os espanhois...!
> Continuo a achar que o litoral norte vai ter uma surpresa agradável ao longo desta semana!



Esta run tirou grande parte da precipitação..e algum frio a 850hpa

as coisas estão a complicar


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Como eu já referi atrás continuo a depositar as minhas esperanças aqui:













É sem dúvida a situação mais favorável para ver neve, é claro em cotas mais habituais...
Esta é uma situação que já não é inédita este ano!


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

Tal como referi vento norte a neve fica toda retida na Galiza, e se houver precipitação é aqui na zona oeste em forma de aguaceiros(quantas vezes já aconteceu).

Sim Ferreira5 essa é a hipotese mais plausivel de ocorrer neveai para Bragança, ou melhor para o Ne de Portugal.


----------



## squidward (2 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

ao que parece 2010 vai começar "gélido" (tal como aconteceu há 1 ano atrás), mas ainda não é desta que se repete um "29-1-2006"


----------



## David sf (2 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

psm disse:


> Tal como referi vento norte a neve fica toda retida na Galiza, e se houver precipitação é aqui na zona oeste em forma de aguaceiros(quantas vezes já aconteceu).
> 
> Sim Ferreira5 essa é a hipotese mais plausivel de ocorrer neveai para Bragança, ou melhor para o Ne de Portugal.



Nessa ocasião poderá não ser só o NE de Portugal. Fazendo o paralelismo com o que ocorreu em Dezembro, e quando o IM previu neve a cota 400, aquando da chegada da frente quente a T2m será semelhante, mas ao contrário daquela ocasião em que quando começou a chover tínhamos uma +8 a 850 hpa, agora, segundo as últimas saídas do GFS, teríamos isos ainda ligeiramente abaixo de zero. 

A possibilidade de precipitação antes da frente quente existe, tal como a possibilidade de ocorrência de uma ciclogénese secundária na nossa costa ou no golfo de Cadiz. Isso só estará definido muito em cima do acontecimento. E não esquecer que há um ano o GFS nunca previu a precipitação que originou neve no Alentejo, nem o maior nevão dos últimos 20 anos em Madrid. O que não me parece que dê neve é a precipitação prevista para o litoral, entra ar marítimo, e para fazer baixar a temperatura à superfície seria necessária a existência de fenómenos convectivos que não deverão ocorrer, a não ser que entre mais frio a 500 hpa que aquele que está a ser modelado.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

vinc7e disse:


> Esta run tirou grande parte da precipitação..e algum frio a 850hpa
> 
> as coisas estão a complicar



Por aqui e fazendo bem as contas no espaço das 0h de quarta às 0h de Domingo (periodo de tempo em que acho que existem condições para nevar em  nevar em Bragança) passei de 2,6mm para 10,3mm...nada mau!


----------



## psm (2 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

David sf disse:


> O que não me parece que dê neve é a precipitação prevista para o litoral, entra ar marítimo, e para fazer baixar a temperatura à superfície seria necessária a existência de fenómenos convectivos que não deverão ocorrer, a não ser que entre mais frio a 500 hpa que aquele que está a ser modelado.



Nem era essa a intenção do que escrevi, o que, se ocorrer é aguaceiros de água e algum granizo, e o que já aconteceu inumeras vezes na minha existencia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

Amanhã parece que vai haver uma boa rega no algarve.


----------



## cardu (2 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Bem estive a ver o gfs e com o frio instalado dia 7 e talvez 8 ao inves da vermos o ip4 ou a24 cortadas ao transito vamos assistir a A1 lx porto cortada ao transito devido a neve


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

Tal como as previsões apontam, este próximo episódio não terá nada que não tenha já ocorrido várias vezes nestes últimos anos. Até já ocorreram situações bem mais extremas. Por exemplo, ainda está longe do período frio dos finais de Fevereiro aos primeiros dias de Março de 2005.


----------



## GARFEL (3 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

peço desculpa 
devo ter feito asneira no post


----------



## blood4 (3 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

depois doa vaga de frio passar por aqui vai entrar outra frente em principio nao é?ou estou enganado?


----------



## kikofra (3 Jan 2010 às 00:39)

cardu disse:


> Bem estive a ver o gfs e com o frio instalado dia 7 e talvez 8 ao inves da vermos o ip4 ou a24 cortadas ao transito vamos assistir a A1 lx porto cortada ao transito devido a neve



ja nao era a 1 vez


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2010 às 00:55)

Eu estou com o Dan, eventos como o que se aproxima são comuns na maior parte dos invernos, costuma ser a típica onda de frio que temos a meio de Janeiro ou Fevereiro. Salvo melhorias nas próximas runs ou surpresa de última hora, não iremos ter grandes nevões, dificilmente nevará no litoral (cota 0) e não teremos recordes de temperatura. Iremos ter sim uns dias muito frios com boas mínimas e máximas baixas, se o evento se prolongar por tempo suficiente quem sabe até temos uma onda de frio em grande parte do país, algo que não acontece desde o inverno de 2005 (mas que acontece com abundância no verão com as ondas de calor). Eu estou com expectativa para quinta-feira, parece uma situação mais ou menos semelhante à de 9 de Janeiro. E para o fim do evento, veremos o que será que vai desalojar este frio todo... 

Segundo o IM, neve em Bragança e Guarda na 2ª. Cota de 800/1000 m...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

O COAMS modela há dias sempre esta carta, quase sem alterações, portanto, uma vaga suave até, mas de passagem não muito longo, deve durar 2 a 4 dias, mais não.
É por estas e por outras que uso o COAMPS!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2010 às 09:04)

Não sei aonde eles vêem a precipitação...mas oxalá tenham razão!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606


----------



## ouresmeteo (3 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

amanhã vem o pior e, em seguida, o frio


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 09:38)

ouresmeteo disse:


> amanhã vem o pior e, em seguida, o frio
> 
> http://www.meteomundial.com



É muito bem esse modelo...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia olhando aos modelos parece que vem dois dias de alguma/bastante chuva aqui pro sul, e depois segue uma vaga de frio polar que arrefecerá bastante o nosso território mas sendo uma tipica vaga de frio que temos tido inumeras vezes.
Depois para o longinquo proximo fim de semana, o GFS indica que poderá ser um belo fim de semana, com muita chuva,. vento, trovoada ... enquanto que o ECM é mais dificil perceber o que vai acontecer, porque este modelo ultimamente anda muito aos saltos ao contrário do GFS.
Contudo olhando ao ECM parece realmente que entre Sábado á tarde e Terça poderá existir uma depressão mas menos cavada que o GFS !!
Precipitação não faço ideia ....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Jan 2010 às 09:52)

Olhando hoje para as previsões do accuweather, freemeteo, foreca ou até mesmo do nosso próprio Instituto de meteorologia, o único recanto do país que vai ver o frio a sério será mesmo o Norte...

Aqui para o Sul... e melhor nem falar...
A previsão mais optimista e do freemeteo (muito pouco credível) que aponta para uma minima para Lisboa de 5 graus...
Pessoal do Norte... disfrutem bem


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 09:59)

Pedro disse:


> É muito bem esse modelo...



Pedro, é impressão minha ou chamas modelo a tudo o que é simplesmente sites com previsões ou outras coisas ? Já há dias deixaste uma lista de sites chamando-lhes modelos, mas são simplesmente sites de previsões.

Um site com previsões não é um modelo, modelo é um programa informático que simula a atmosfera, há modelos globais (GFS,ECMWF,UKM,NGP,CMC,etc,etc) modelos de mesoescala (ALDIN,HIRLAM,WRF,etc,etc). 

A maioria dos sites apresentam previsões baseadas obviamente em modelos mas nem indicam quais,  muitas vezes são alimentados até pelas mesmas fontes de empresas que fornecem previsões já tratadas, pelo que vamos deixar de chamar "modelos" a tudo o que apareça, sobretudo se os sites não indicam que modelos os alimentam, senão qualquer dia também chamas modelo a uma pessoa que apresenta previsões.

Não misturemos alhos com bugalhos.


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 10:03)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Olhando hoje para as previsões do accuweather, freemeteo, foreca ou até mesmo do nosso próprio Instituto de meteorologia, o único recanto do país que vai ver o frio a sério será mesmo o Norte...
> 
> Aqui para o Sul... e melhor nem falar...
> A previsão mais optimista e do freemeteo (muito pouco credível) que aponta para uma minima para Lisboa de 5 graus...
> Pessoal do Norte... disfrutem bem



Olha que no Sul vai fazer muito frio também e com a possibilidade ainda de aguaceiros no Litoral Norte e Centro com neve a cotas baixas, nada se alterou


----------



## vinc7e (3 Jan 2010 às 10:20)

Mais duas runs do GFS sem grandes alterações 

Muito frio é alguma precipitação no extremo Norte..


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2010 às 10:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia olhando aos modelos parece que vem dois dias de alguma/bastante chuva aqui pro sul, e depois segue uma vaga de frio polar que arrefecerá bastante o nosso território mas sendo uma tipica vaga de frio que temos tido inumeras vezes.
> Depois para o longinquo proximo fim de semana, o GFS indica que poderá ser um belo fim de semana, com muita chuva,. vento, trovoada ... enquanto que o ECM é mais dificil perceber o que vai acontecer, porque este modelo ultimamente anda muito aos saltos ao contrário do GFS.
> Contudo olhando ao ECM parece realmente que entre Sábado á tarde e Terça poderá existir uma depressão mas menos cavada que o GFS !!
> Precipitação não faço ideia ....



É certo isso que dizes, mas o GFS tem estado nas últimas saídas a adiar a entrada dessa depressão. Ainda falta muito tempo mas a dorsal atlântica fica mais forte a cada saída que passa.

As mínimas não deverão ser muito baixas, não só no sul, como também no norte (se bem que a noção de muito baixas é relativa, mínimas de 0ºC em Bragança são altas, em Lisboa muito baixas), porque vai soprar sempre vento com alguma intensidade. Poderá ser um evento que se destaque mais pelas máximas baixas que pelas mínimas. 

Quanto à precipitação temos que esperar mais um bocado para que se torne claro. Se calhar só com nowcasting...
E esta run, é certo que é a das 06z, mas põe precipitação na Quinta, com cota 200m em Portel.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2010 às 10:40)

David sf disse:


> É certo isso que dizes, mas o GFS tem estado nas últimas saídas a adiar a entrada dessa depressão. Ainda falta muito tempo mas a dorsal atlântica fica mais forte a cada saída que passa.
> 
> As mínimas não deverão ser muito baixas, não só no sul, como também no norte (se bem que a noção de muito baixas é relativa, mínimas de 0ºC em Bragança são altas, em Lisboa muito baixas), porque vai soprar sempre vento com alguma intensidade. Poderá ser um evento que se destaque mais pelas máximas baixas que pelas mínimas.
> 
> ...



Pois estou a ver que sim ... estou a ver que sim, e esta run pôs ainda mais em perigo essa depressão só que em vez de ser pela dorsal atlântica foi pelo Anticiclone Britânico que foi ainda mais fortalecido nesta run e empurrou a depressão mais para o Atlântico, entrando um dia mais tarde, quase no dia 11 de Janeiro !!
Foi uma má run de seguiu ao que parece o ECM !!
Realmente pode estar perigo o proximo fim de semana ....


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

*Para já*, em relação à escassez de precipitação, o dia com as melhores hipóteses de uma surpresa a cotas baixas a norte parece ser quinta-feira de manhã, em que há alguma instabilidade presente no litoral já em pleno início do episódio de frio a norte e centro.

Ressalve-se contudo que é o tipo de coisa que em 100 horas pode mudar bastante, e que a instabilidade está próximo da litoral que é aonde as temperaturas também são mais altas à superfície, mas o facto de ser madrugada/manhã poderá ajudar numa surpresa, sorte que não se teve ultimamente no timing ideal.

Mas ainda é cedo para nos agarrarmos a algo deste género com demasiado entusiasmo pois mesmo de véspera mapas destes também não garantem nada, apenas o satélite.













E depois, como já foi referido, o "grand final", se vai ser uma frente de SW e de que forma vai varrer o frio de hoje a uma semana, num cenário idêntico a outros eventos recentes, talvez um pouco melhor que o frio instalado será maior, ou se o frio se extingue antes de haver uma frente, mas isso já são 180 horas para grandes especulações.


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

Acho que se estão já a tirar muitas conclusões e ainda nada aconteceu. 
Eu também gosto bastante de neve, mas ao ler alguns posts fico com a ideia de que só porque não há neve já não há frio.

Neste momento a precipitação é escassa, a cada saída torna-se mais. Aqui à uns dias o GFS apresentava o cenário perfeito, na altura (neste tópico) cheguei a referir que o GFS estava a "encher" e como parecia obvio, de outras situações, iria "esvaziar" um pouco daquilo que parecia ser o nevão do século em Portugal. Reparámos que aos poucos foi retirando, mas de forma algo surpreendente foi mantendo o frio, muito frio. Por exemplo, coloca a -4 a 850hpa durante 90 horas sobre o território Português (das 84h até às 174h saída das 06h de hoje), chega a entrar a -6 em território Português (os nossos amigos Espanhois até a -12 entra). O frio estende-se até ao Algarve  de uma forma impressionante.

Isto são ainda cenários possíveis, como poderá ser possívelo existirem surpresas (o episódio de neve em Lisboa, na altura, nunca me passou pela cabeça, nada parecia apontar para isso e ainda hoje olhando para os arquivos parece não existir frio nas diferentes camadas, mas nevou).

A grande diferença desta entrada de frio para outras anteriores será o seu tempo de duração e o facto de se estender por todo o território Português, não ficando confinado ao extremo (interior) norte.

A ver vamos


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2010 às 11:07)

Considero relevante a injecção de ar extremamente frio (-37ºC) na superfície de 500hPa. As surpresas poderão eventualmente surgir desde facto com a formação de uma depressão secundária.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

Só não percebo uma coisa: não vai haver precipitação...então porque é que o AEMET insiste nisto?

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/verin-32840 
 (Chaves)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/crecente-36140
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/tui-36540
(Minho e Douro litoral)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/fermoselle-49180
( Nordeste Transmontano)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/fuentes-de-onoro-37254
(Beira Interior)


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2010 às 12:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só não percebo uma coisa: não vai haver precipitação...então porque é que o AEMET insiste nisto?
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/verin-32840
> (Chaves)
> ...



Os modelos colocam alguma precipitação (embora muito escassa) no Minho e em Trás-os-Montes. Existem possibilidades de haevr precipitação nessas zonas (e do lado espanhol essa possibilidade é maior, às vezes enerva ver a linha de fronteira a separar a precipitação  )


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só não percebo uma coisa: não vai haver precipitação...então porque é que o AEMET insiste nisto?



Então mas em Espanha vai havendo, a dúvida é saber se haverá por cá. Esperanças perfeitamente válidas pois também não é uma situação de secura, a precipitação andará a rondar próximo, não vale é a pena stressar muito até lá, há que ter paciência.

(clicar)


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

Vince disse:


> Então mas em Espanha vai havendo, a dúvida é saber se haverá por cá. Esperanças perfeitamente válidas pois também não é uma situação de secura, a precipitação andará a rondar próximo, não vale é a pena stressar muito até lá, há que ter paciência.
> 
> (clicar)



Mas se vires no mapa estamos a falar de localidades fronteiriças, onde não existem barreira orográficas e a probabilidade de precipitação em alguns casos anda nos 80%!


----------



## vinc7e (3 Jan 2010 às 12:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas se vires no mapa estamos a falar de localidades fronteiriças, onde não existem barreira orográficas e a probabilidade de precipitação em alguns casos anda nos 80%!



Mas é normal que eles ponham probabilidades de precipitação acima dos 80%,
todos os modelos prevêem precipitação para toda a Galiza..estranho era se 
essas percentagens fossem baixas.
O mesmo acontece no Norte de Portugal, até ao momento os modelos prevêem 
alguma precipitação...podem vir a tirar nas próximas runs, mas neste momento
ela está lá...


----------



## vinc7e (3 Jan 2010 às 12:29)

E já agora, as previsões de cota de neve e prob. de precipitação do AEMET são iguais para todas as localidades de cada província.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

vinc7e disse:


> E já agora, as previsões de cota de neve e prob. de precipitação do AEMET são iguais para todas as localidades de cada província.



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/zamora-49001
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/puebla-de-sanabria-49459

São?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2010 às 12:39)

Atenção à próxima noite/madrugada no Algarve que pode causar algumas inundações:






O GFS enganou-se completamente hoje com a precipitação prevista, dizia que era de manhã que chovia forte, mas não vi nada. Por isso, acredito em mais neste modelo e que não é o único a dar isso, o ECM mostra, o Aladdin também mostra, por isso, acredito que o GFS está a falhar redondamente até agora a modelação deste evento.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 12:42)

David sf disse:


> É certo isso que dizes, mas o GFS tem estado nas últimas saídas a adiar a entrada dessa depressão. Ainda falta muito tempo mas a dorsal atlântica fica mais forte a cada saída que passa.
> 
> *As mínimas não deverão ser muito baixas, não só no sul, como também no norte (se bem que a noção de muito baixas é relativa, mínimas de 0ºC em Bragança são altas, em Lisboa muito baixas), porque vai soprar sempre vento com alguma intensidade. Poderá ser um evento que se destaque mais pelas máximas baixas que pelas mínimas. *
> Quanto à precipitação temos que esperar mais um bocado para que se torne claro. Se calhar só com nowcasting...
> E esta run, é certo que é a das 06z, mas põe precipitação na Quinta, com cota 200m em Portel.



Não obstante a possibilidade de ocorrência de qualquer surpresa, creio que o David SF terá razão... aliás, nos vários sites que já consultei, e sempre tomando em consideração a distância temporal que ainda turva a maioria dos cenários, o maior destaque, pelo menos para a área de Lisboa, será mesmo o facto de as máximas serem muito baixas, e as mínimas, embora baixas, não serem nada de inédito, ou de muito incomum...
De qualquer forma, a excitação já ninguém a tira, pois num ano e por estas bandas, a mera possibilidade do elemento branco, por mais remota que seja é, por si só, uma raridade...
Aguardemos, pois...


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção à próxima noite/madrugada no Algarve que pode causar algumas inundações:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS não errou na chuva apenas errou na sua localização porque ela passou aqui mais na zona de Setúbal


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 12:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS enganou-se completamente hoje com a precipitação prevista, dizia que era de manhã que chovia forte, mas não vi nada. Por isso, acredito em mais neste modelo e que não é o único a dar isso, o ECM mostra, o Aladdin também mostra, por isso, acredito que o GFS está a falhar redondamente até agora a modelação deste evento.



Não se enganou completamente, choveu forte mas um pouco a noroeste do que ele previa, há aí pessoal com boas acumulações esta manhã, entre 20 a 30mm, entre Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Jan 2010 às 12:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/zamora-49001
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/puebla-de-sanabria-49459
> 
> São?



Afinal parece que não 
Mas as cotas de neve (aparentemente) são as mesmas.


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2010 às 13:05)

Ena, a run é brutal em colocar a cota de neve a 200 metros em metade de Portugal! Mas ainda estámos a 4 dias, já começa a tornar-se um cenário mais possível; pelo menos será provável neve em todo o interior, já ao litoral estou mais céptico, mas com esperança. 
O GFS coloca cotas a 200-400 metros no interior de Portugal, e cotas de 400-600 metros no litoral, nas manhãs dos dias 7-10 Janeiro. Ainda nada de extraordinário.

Nestes próximos dias deverá é ocorrer nevões algo intensos em todo o noroeste Europeu, França, UK, Alemanha, Suíça, Áustria, Holanda...



Vince disse:


> *Para já*, em relação à escassez de precipitação, o dia com as melhores hipóteses de uma surpresa a cotas baixas a norte parece ser quinta-feira de manhã, em que há alguma instabilidade presente no litoral já em pleno início do episódio de frio a norte e centro.
> 
> Ressalve-se contudo que é o tipo de coisa que em 100 horas pode mudar bastante, e que a instabilidade está próximo da litoral que é aonde as temperaturas também são mais altas à superfície, mas o facto de ser madrugada/manhã poderá ajudar numa surpresa, sorte que não se teve ultimamente no timing ideal.
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

Vince disse:


> Então mas em Espanha vai havendo, a dúvida é saber se haverá por cá. Esperanças perfeitamente válidas pois também não é uma situação de secura, a precipitação andará a rondar próximo, não vale é a pena stressar muito até lá, há que ter paciência.
> 
> (clicar)



Este mapa de precipitação parece-me clássico de ar muito frio em altitude em situações de Inverno, que provoca instabilidade e chance de trovoadas no litoral devido ao enorme gradiente térmico pela presença da superfície do mar "quente"..

Normalmente é frustrante pois permite ver trovoadas no mar, mas que raramente chegam a terra pois passam paralelas à costa..

Poderá aqui ser o caso.. Mas ao mesmo tempo é animador, pois é sinónimo de instabilidade e convecção, que se bem nos lembrarmos de eventos recentes, é ESSENCIAL para haver neve a cotas baixas, pois é em aguaceiros fortes com carácter convectivo que as chances de neve a cotas baixas sobem drásticamente, com a descida importante de ar frio nessas células.

E estando a atmosfera tão fria como vai estar, a mim não me custa muito arriscar dizer que em zonas perto do mar, se nesses dias ocorrer algum aguaceiro mais forte a chance de surpresas durante um aguaceiro desses é bastante grande..

Agora lá está.. Se calhar a chance de um aguaceiro desses ocorrer é relativamente pequena sim..

Provavelmente teremos mesmo de andar de olho no satélite na hora 

E já agora, como disse o Minho, existe a chance de amplificação de alguma pequena depressão quase de mesoscala com esta injecção de ar frio, mais do que o que está ou até estará em qualquer modelo de escala global..
Mas isso é incerto que aconteça, e sequer onde irá acontecer se for realidade, pois um fenómeno desses geralmente aparece a muito curta distância temporal nos modelos, e pode nem aparecer nas malhas largas de GFS ou ECMWF, e apenas em cima da hora em modelos de mesoscala, tipo ALADIN e afins..

Aguardar!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ora aqui está uma boa esperança para o pessoal do litoral Norte, na 5ª-feira de manhã..

Isto não é o Freemeteo e outros que eu dúvido claramente das previsões simbólicas..

Vale o que vale, mas geralmente os resultados do algoritmo ou o que seja que fizeram para a previsão simbólica do Weatheronline é bastante racional e com bom nível de confiança..

O maior perigo neste caso não será a previsão simbólica, mas sim a distância, de 4 dias ainda, muito para um evento destes no limite..
Mas aqui fica!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2010 às 13:18)

Vince disse:


> Não se enganou completamente, choveu forte mas um pouco a noroeste do que ele previa, há aí pessoal com boas acumulações esta manhã, entre 20 a 30mm, entre Lisboa e Setúbal.



Está tudo de acordo com o modelado até agora ... pois estamos no Sotavento e não Barlavento ... a chuva forte prevista pelo GFS era mais na parte do Barlavento, olhando ao modelo Hirlam, que já alguem postou algures por aqui .. havia um interregno entre essa mancha que passou mais ou menos entre Lisboa e Sines e agora o Algarve vai ser afectado nas proximas 2 horas por chuvas mais fortes mas sem atingir os valores de Setubal !!

Essa precipitação depois fica aqui a sul do Algarve, antes de voltar lá mais para a Noite !!


----------



## sunny (3 Jan 2010 às 14:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção à próxima noite/madrugada no Algarve que pode causar algumas inundações:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algarvio, aqui em Santa Cruz choveu torrencialmente durante grande parte da noite, foi um engano de localização


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2010 às 14:21)

Previsão Descritiva Oficial do IM:



> Continente
> 
> Actualizado a 3 de Janeiro de 2010 às 7:14 UTC
> *Previsão para 4ª Feira, 6 de Janeiro de 2010*
> ...



Creio que se 4ª teremos estas cotas, em caso de aguaceiros na 5ª deverá andar muito perto da cota 0.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jan 2010 às 14:25)

sunny disse:


> Algarvio, aqui em Santa Cruz choveu torrencialmente durante grande parte da noite, foi um engano de localização



Onde é que vão ver esse modelo, já fui ao site do aemet e não vejo lá nada disso.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jan 2010 às 14:41)

mirones disse:


> Previsão Descritiva Oficial do IM:
> 
> 
> 
> Creio que se 4ª teremos estas cotas, em caso de aguaceiros na 5ª deverá andar muito perto da cota 0.



Quem vai olhando para essas previsões do IM até fica entusiasmado, mas olhando por exemplo para os meteogramas por localidade e ver que a precipitação é mínima aqui para o interior. E até o freemeteo que costuma exagerar um pouco na precipitação não mete um mm para aqui.

Ver as cotas, que podem chegar a pouco mais de 100m aqui para o interior, mas com precipitação escassa ou inexistente, é de dar em loucos.

Será mais um episodio *26 de Janeiro* em que fiquei a ver a neve mais junto ao Litoral?

Já tentei deixar de ver previsões, mas é mais forte que eu.

O melhor é aguardar....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

[/QUOTE]Creio que se 4ª teremos estas cotas, em caso de aguaceiros na 5ª deverá andar muito perto da cota 0.[/QUOTE]

Não generalizes tanto...

Eu penso que teremos condições propicias a cota perto de zero no interior norte e centro...
No litoral norte andarão no minimo dos minimos pelos 200 metros
Em todo o resto do território andará pelos 300-400 metros...
No extremo sul... 500-600 metros


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

mirones disse:


> Creio que se 4ª teremos estas cotas, em caso de aguaceiros na 5ª deverá andar muito perto da cota 0.



Perspectivam-se dias muito frios, mas é prematuro afirmar com toda a convicção de que nevar por pouco que seja à cota zero possa vir a acontecer!

Há também o lado aparentemente ambíguo ou simplesmente generalizado ao qual o IM já nos habituou de por exemplo referir cotas de neve como estas de 400/600. Da nossa parte há que filtrar a informação visto que Portugal de uniforme pouco ou nada tem. 
A realidade geográfica do interior sul é obviamente distinta da do interior norte e de igual modo se passa em todo o litoral. A possibilidade de nevar a por exemplo 300m no interior norte é mais forte do que nas regiões do litoral centro com cotas a 400m ou até 500m! Veremos...


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2010 às 14:54)

joseoliveira disse:


> Perspectivam-se dias muito frios, mas é prematuro afirmar com toda a convicção de que nevar por pouco que seja à cota zero possa vir a acontecer!
> 
> Há também o lado aparentemente ambíguo ou simplesmente generalizado ao qual o IM já nos habituou de por exemplo referir cotas de neve como estas de 400/600. Da nossa parte há que filtrar a informação visto que Portugal de uniforme pouco ou nada tem.
> A realidade geográfica do interior sul é obviamente distinta da do interior norte e de igual modo se passa em todo o litoral. A possibilidade de nevar a por exemplo 300m no interior norte é mais forte do que nas regiões do litoral centro com cotas a 400m ou até 500m! Veremos...



Boas, bem eu não penso assim. Para mim o Mirones tem razão pelo o seguinte, na quinta feira temos uma iso-4 com temperaturas a rondar os -31 -32 a 500hpa e aguaceiros a entrar de NO o que aumenta claramente a chance de nevar a cota 0 e não tenho medo nenhum de  afirmar, as condições existem, e aumentam se for um aguaceiro convectivo, mas eu aposto na cota 200m isto se não for um aguaceiro mas acho que só dessa forma poderemos ter precipitação, ou então o nascimento de uma depressão devido ao muito frio  a 500hpa.


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2010 às 15:03)

Sim, mas não se esqueçam do "fiasco" em Lisboa, Coimbra, etc, a 9 Jan do ano passado, e a situação não era muito diferente..

A haver uma pequena depressão depende muito de coisas no limite, "das posições das peças", e existe mesmo com todo esse frio a 850hPa e 500hPa a chance de muita injecção de ar marítimo nos níveis baixos, que mata qualquer neve, a não ser com convecção muito intensa..

Há chances, mas calma.. Não exageremos, a situação para já não é nem pouco mais ou menos clara de neve a cotas baixas, a não ser a meu ver é claro, no interior, e com chance moderada no litoral Norte..

De resto, continuam e continuarão a ser bastante baixas. Há que ver as coisas com realismo.. O que não implica que conjugações como a de 2006 não se possam repetir.. Acontecem.. Uma vez em muitas!


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2010 às 15:19)

Mais que as cotas que serão baixas, a influência marítima é decisiva. Os locais longe do mar poderão ter neve a qualquer cota, mas pontos altos no litoral, como as Serras de Sintra e Arrábida poderão não ter neve à cota 500. A ver vamos a próxima rodada dos modelos. O GFS viu na última run algo que pode ser decisivo para a entrada de mais ar frio em altitude, que é uma depressão secundária no Golfo da Biscaia, que embora efeméra, não duraria mais de meio dia, aumentaria o gradiente isobárico no oeste da península e injectaria mais ar frio. Esse ar frio, como já foi dito, seria decisivo para promover a instabilidade convectiva em Portugal.


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2010 às 15:43)

Penso que um pouco todos temos arazão neste aspecto e claro que estas dúvidas são naturais quando ainda estamos a pouco mais de 72h do evento. Sinceramente penso que a influência maritima será menos preponderante neste caso que em Janeiro de 2009 onde uma superfície frontal emergiu na costa aquando da passagem do frio. Ainda assim recordo-me de ter chovido com 3ºC aqui em Setúbal. neste caso penso ser diferente pois estamos a falar da convectividade como foi referido pelo Nuno.


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2010 às 15:45)

David sf disse:


> Mais que as cotas que serão baixas, a influência marítima é decisiva. Os locais longe do mar poderão ter neve a qualquer cota, mas pontos altos no litoral, *como as Serras de Sintra e Arrábida poderão não ter neve à cota 500*. A ver vamos a próxima rodada dos modelos. O GFS viu na última run algo que pode ser decisivo para a entrada de mais ar frio em altitude, que é uma depressão secundária no Golfo da Biscaia, que embora efeméra, não duraria mais de meio dia, aumentaria o gradiente isobárico no oeste da península e injectaria mais ar frio. Esse ar frio, como já foi dito, seria decisivo para promover a instabilidade convectiva em Portugal.



isso aplica-se também à Serra do Montejunto certo?

ps-está a sair a RUN das 12h


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2010 às 15:48)

O AA no Atlântico Norte parece vir a recuar para oeste a cada saída... nesta parece reflectir-se ainda mais isso...


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

pelo que vejo nesta RUN, parece-me que pôs mais precipitação e retirou algum frio...ou seja, o costume


----------



## cardu (3 Jan 2010 às 16:21)

Eu acho que o gfs nao alterou nada de significativo... Se houver neve tal como em jan 2006 so no proprio dia iremos saber e teremos q acompanhar atraves do radar


----------



## godzila (3 Jan 2010 às 16:30)

este ultimo gfs retirou algum frio e colocou alguma precipitação para os últimos dias da vaga de frio.


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2010 às 16:38)

cardu disse:


> Eu acho que o gfs nao alterou nada de significativo... Se houver neve tal como em jan 2006 so no proprio dia iremos saber e teremos q acompanhar atraves do radar



Também concordo contigo no médio prazo, apesar de ter retirado um pouco o frio, o potencial continua lá, embora mais para o Minho e Douro Litoral!

Agora no longo prazo, melhorou para o pessoal das terras altas do interior centro (>500m) pois a precipitação de Sábado virá, e o frio a 850hPa esse manter-se-á ligeiramente abaixo de 0ºC durante pelo menos algumas horas, o que em conjunto com o frio à superfície poderá trazer bastantes surpresas. 

Agora será necessário aguardar, pois pelo menos o GFS quer brincar um pouco ao ping-pong, se numa saída mantêm o frio para além das 180 horas, na seguinte vai retirando e a frente do atlântico chega ainda durante o próximo fim de semana...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2010 às 16:44)

Eu tb gostei desta saida ....
Volta a colocar precipitação para o proximo fim de semana !!!
E coloca tb a depressão estacionada á nossa porta !!

Foi bem boa ... pena que deva ser retirada 

Mas o potencial da situação está lá !!


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2010 às 16:54)

Boas a mim parece-me que estao a retirar o frio aos poucos, dá-me a impressao que nao vai passar de "um frio banal", mas veremos..


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2010 às 16:57)

cactus disse:


> Boas a mim parece-me que estao a retirar o frio aos poucos, dá-me a impressao que nao vai passar de "um frio banal", mas veremos..



Esse seria o problema do AA recuar para o oeste entrando o frio em áreas mais quentes...


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2010 às 17:05)

mirones disse:


> Esse seria o problema do AA recuar para o oeste entrando o frio em áreas mais quentes...



Achas que o AA tem vindo a recuar assim tanto ?


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2010 às 17:19)

cactus disse:


> Achas que o AA tem vindo a recuar assim tanto ?



Na última saída recuou bastante...basta olhar para a evolução da colocação da iso 1020, por exemplo...

Weather online


----------



## lmviana (3 Jan 2010 às 17:40)

Boas pessoal!

Visto ser o meu 1 post este ano por ca Bom 2010 para todos! 

Desculpem a minha ignorancia e o off-topic mas... onde voces consultam as gfs?

Obrigado!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

lmviana disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Visto ser o meu 1 post este ano por ca Bom 2010 para todos!
> 
> ...



Por exemplo: www.meteociel.fr


----------



## godzila (3 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

lmviana disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Visto ser o meu 1 post este ano por ca Bom 2010 para todos!
> 
> ...



http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/gens_display.php?x=&y=&run=12&lat=40.050&lon=-7.503&type=0&ext=1


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Jan 2010 às 18:16)

Boas e um Bom ano a Todos!

É a primeira vez que aqui estou a intervir..confesso desde já que não sou nenhum experiente na matéria, apenas leio e vejo e gosto de meterorologia! Como já aqui foi referido, as probabilidades de nevar em Lisboa são reduzidas, havendo a tal probabilidade de haver algo estando a temperatura 500hPa a -30...-31, como já aconteceu, caso haja algum aguaceiro forte o que a meu ver pelos modelos do GFS, com sorte só la para a madrugada de sexta no Litoral...Entretanto esta imagem é uma hipotese bastante agradável mas duvidosa...aqui para a zona Oeste... ..aguardemos por mais saídas...ainda falta muito! 

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/d...010/01/03/basis12/eses/weas/10010812_0312.gif

Cumps


----------



## cardu (3 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

Em jan 2006 lembro me que nevou de aveiro pra baixo...eu nao sou egoista e ficava feliz de ver nevar apenas no minho e douro litoral a cota 0 no dia 7 jan


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2010 às 18:49)

cardu disse:


> Em jan 2006 lembro me que nevou de aveiro pra baixo...eu nao sou egoista e ficava feliz de ver nevar apenas no minho e douro litoral a cota 0 no dia 7 jan



Mas o ano passado nevou lá e nao cá ..


----------



## cardu (3 Jan 2010 às 18:59)

cactus disse:


> Mas o ano passado nevou lá e nao cá ..


ok tens razao! Com sorte pode ser que nesta zona caia alguma neve


----------



## blood4 (3 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

cactus disse:


> Mas o ano passado nevou lá e nao cá ..



onde moro é a cota 0 so vi uma minima coisa sem acumular nada
apenas umas migalhas de neve


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

blood4 disse:


> onde moro é a cota 0 so vi uma minima coisa sem acumular nada
> apenas umas migalhas de neve



Pelo menos deu para " lavar " a vista


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 19:35)

Alguns sites dão outra entrada fria para a daqui a 15dias, mas mais calma em frio, e mais potente em precipitação.

Será?


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

Esta festa do frio se tudo correr bem há-de acabar em grande lá para sábado/domingo com a entrada da precipitação e consequentemente com neve em abundância nos locais habituais...até lá espero que um pouco por todo o país haja a felicidade de ver uns flocos nos locais menos habituais!


----------



## Nashville (3 Jan 2010 às 20:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta festa do frio se tudo correr bem há-de acabar em grande lá para sábado/domingo com a entrada da precipitação e consequentemente com neve em abundância nos locais habituais...até lá espero que um pouco por todo o país haja a felicidade de ver uns flocos nos locais menos habituais!



Boas.

espero que por aqui se veja alguma coisita....
a ver vamos...

a cota por estas bandas cifra-se em 94m alt. será??????



cumps
Nashville


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2010 às 20:54)

estou a estranhar o Freemeteo, que costuma ser "generoso" e exagerado nas previsões, não põe sequer "saraiva" e as temperaturas estão um pouco altas em relação a aquilo que vejo nos modelos do GFS


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

squidward disse:


> estou a estranhar o Freemeteo, que costuma ser "generoso" e exagerado nas previsões, não põe sequer "saraiva" e as temperaturas estão um pouco altas em relação a aquilo que vejo nos modelos do GFS



Pois...realmente...aqui para varias localidades de Lisboa o Freemeteo também tinha pelo menos queda de Saraiva para dia 8...mas hoje retirou tudo...e...aumentou bem as temperaturas de 2 para 5/6ºC....e os modelos retiraram algum frio sim...mas também não foi assim tanto......


Cumps


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

Enquanto que o TimeandDate vai tirando precipitação e acrescentando frio à superfície com mínimas na ordem dos -3/-5/-6ºC entre 7 e 10 de Janeiro, o Wunderground dá neve para terça, quarta quinta, sexta e Sábado à noite...

Tudo para Viseu e Norte em geral.


----------



## psm (3 Jan 2010 às 21:41)

O que é interessante é ver neste inverno a oscilação do Atlantico Norte estar negativa, e isso se vê na previsão do mapa dos 500 hp fornecido pelo ECMWF para os proximos dias.

 Que no fim destes dias(poucos) de frio, volta outra vez a chuva.
O clima mediterraneo é assim de extremos ora seca, ora chuva em dose...


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2010010312!!step/


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 21:54)

A depressão  que afectou Açores e de ressaca a ilha da Madeira desloca-se de SSW para NE-E rumo a sul de Portugal e Espanha existe uma intensa actividade de raios junto a costa algarvia e marrocos, nós safamos por pouco do pior. Ficamos com as actividades mais fracas desta depressão que o seu centro esta mais a Norte da nossa latitude. 

En quanto o frio de 6 e 7 de Janeiro, não será para além do frio habitual para época. Enquanto neve duvido um pouco porque a probabilidade para o Norte vai baixando com o passar das horas. Talvez no interior Norte devido que pode beneficiar de alguma ressaca que levará de Castilla Y Leon. 

Aqui na Madeira periodos de muito vento e ja registei á 1h30min, rajadas de 79km/h é parte da ressaca da depressão que vai para a zona sul do continente. Aqui só nos arranho!!!


----------



## Veterano (3 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Quer-me parecer que para os locais menos habituais, onde gostaríamos que nevasse, certezas só muito pouco tempo antes do evento, se este vier a ter lugar.

 A variável precipitação está muito tremida, mas terá que chegar de norte/noroeste, para que o frio se mantenha.

  Algo semelhante ao que ocorreu em 9 de Janeiro passado.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

Veterano disse:


> Algo semelhante ao que ocorreu em 9 de Janeiro passado.



Eu já nem acredito nisso...  O frio foi fortemente cortado... e a precipitação não está por aí alem...

Enfim... tudo normal... sigamos em frente... 

Talvez Janeiro ainda nos surpreenda


----------



## Snow (3 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu já nem acredito nisso...  O frio foi fortemente cortado... e a precipitação não está por aí alem...
> 
> Enfim... tudo normal... sigamos em frente...
> 
> Talvez Janeiro ainda nos surpreenda



Como é que podem dizer isso?

Frio já se foi?

Vejam os modelos e não mandem postas para o ar.

O frio não foi totalmente retirado, temos a iso -35 no Nordeste e a iso -5 em metade do país.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Snow disse:


> Como é que podem dizer isso?
> 
> Frio já se foi?
> 
> ...



Cuidado com as postas tambem Snow... ISO -35 estariamos em ERA GLACIAR, tenta identificar a iso na sua altitude... (500hpa) e ( -5 a 850hpa)


----------



## Snow (3 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

]ToRnAdO[;188126 disse:
			
		

> Cuidado com as postas tambem Snow... ISO -35 estariamos em ERA GLACIAR, tenta identificar a iso na sua altitude... (500hpa) e ( -5 a 850hpa)



sim, claro que é -35 a 500hpa.

Peço desculpa por não identificar correctamente.

Agora que vamos ter frio, isso vamos.


----------



## mirra (3 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

boa noite.. como nao percebo muito de meteorologia, alguem me pode explicar porque é que as cotas de neve subiram assim tanto?

obrigado


----------



## Snow (3 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

Boas.

As cotas de neve não subiram assim tanto.

Na madrugada de 4ª para 5ª feira, as cotas mantêm-se como estavam. 

Só que nesta saída retiraram o frio nos outros dias, e retiram um pouco da precipitação prevista.

No entanto ainda faltam muitas saídas, e muita coisa pode mudar.

Esperemos pela run da 12h, visto que a run das 18h não é tão fiável.


----------



## mirra (3 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Snow disse:


> Boas.
> 
> As cotas de neve não subiram assim tanto.
> 
> ...



por exemplo para braga,guimaraes tinham previstas cotas de 0 e 10 metros e agora na saida das 18 nao tem 1 cota a baixo dos 150 metros :S


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Snow disse:


> Boas.
> 
> As cotas de neve não subiram assim tanto.
> 
> ...



ainda bem, apesar de a ultima RUN das 12h não ter sido lá grande coisa...mas foi menos má.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

Boa noite.
Pessoal calma.. nesta run tiraram um bocado de frio mas amanha voltam a colocar como ja vai sendo habito..
A run para seguir melhor este tipo de eventos é a run das 12, para mim é a mais certa.
De salientar tambem que vários sites continuam a colocar neve para a regiao do minho e douro litoral para ja bom sinal, mas sinceramente acho que so na hora H iremos ver quem serao os premiados.( 9 de janeiro de 2009) 

Boa noite


----------



## mirra (3 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

squidward disse:


> ainda bem, apesar de a ultima RUN das 12h não ter sido lá grande coisa...mas foi menos má.



bem , desconhecia esse facto tambem. 
ainda sou leigo na matéria. Confesso que fiquei um bocado interessado na meteorologia quando há praticamente 1 ano aconteceu o que toda a gente sabe...


----------



## mirra (3 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite.
> Pessoal calma.. nesta run tiraram um bocado de frio mas amanha voltam a colocar como ja vai sendo habito..
> A run para seguir melhor este tipo de eventos é a run das 12, para mim é a mais certa.
> De salientar tambem que vários sites continuam a colocar neve para a regiao do minho e douro litoral para ja bom sinal, mas sinceramente acho que so na hora H iremos ver quem serao os premiados.( 9 de janeiro de 2009)
> ...



é verdade... até a meteorologia do MSN (LOL!) da neve molhada mas so para sabado penso eu!

AccuWeather:


Thursday, Jan 7
More Details
Rain & Snow
Chilly; showers of rain and snow in the morning followed by a shower in spots in the afternoon. Winds from the N at 25 km/h.


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

mirra disse:


> por exemplo para braga,guimaraes tinham previstas cotas de 0 e 10 metros e agora na saida das 18 nao tem 1 cota a baixo dos 150 metros :S



A última run reduziu o frio a 500hpa, que é decisivo para a formação de aguaceiros convectivos que fazem baixar a cota de neve. Mas o valor da temperatura a 500 hpa é de difícil modelação, mesmo a 24 horas de distância costuma haver grande dispersão entre modelos e ensembles. O facto de ter sido reduzida nesta última saída, a das 18z que é a menos fiável do dia, não significa grande coisa. Para mim, e é o que costuma acontecer em entradas árticas, vai entrar muito frio devido à formação de uma depressão secundária no Golfo da Biscaia que vai aumentar a advecção fria a oeste da península. Mas estes pormenores só com modelos de mesoescala se tirarão dúvidas.


----------



## mirra (3 Jan 2010 às 23:27)

David sf disse:


> A última run reduziu o frio a 500hpa, que é decisivo para a formação de aguaceiros convectivos que fazem baixar a cota de neve. Mas o valor da temperatura a 500 hpa é de difícil modelação, mesmo a 24 horas de distância costuma haver grande dispersão entre modelos e ensembles. O facto de ter sido reduzida nesta última saída, a das 18z que é a menos fiável do dia, não significa grande coisa. Para mim, e é o que costuma acontecer em entradas árticas, vai entrar muito frio devido à formação de uma depressão secundária no Golfo da Biscaia que vai aumentar a advecção fria a oeste da península. Mas estes pormenores só com modelos de mesoescala se tirarão dúvidas.




Tambem penso que sim.. embora no fundo penso que vamos ter frio, mas sem precipitação.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

Frio teremos d certeza pq quase -3ºC p Coimbra é qq coisa d extraordinario, é pena ñ haver precipitaçao prevista p esse dia.


----------



## mirra (3 Jan 2010 às 23:35)

Zapiao disse:


> Frio teremos d certeza pq quase -3ºC p Coimbra é qq coisa d extraordinario, é pena ñ haver precipitaçao prevista p esse dia.




pelos modelos talvez para o dia 9 ou 10, mas isto é o normal acontecer por cá.
dias como o de ha 1 ano atrás so mesmo de 20 em 20 anos!


----------



## Zapiao (3 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

mirra disse:


> pelos modelos talvez para o dia 9 ou 10, mas isto é o normal acontecer por cá.
> dias como o de ha 1 ano atrás so mesmo de 20 em 20 anos!


Pois mas p CBR ñ está prevista precipitaçao p esses dias tamb


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jan 2010 às 00:07)

O que dizem a isto...?


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

ac_cernax disse:


> O que dizem a isto...?



muita precipitação de facto...


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

mirra disse:


> muita precipitação de facto...



Resta saber se coincide com o pico do frio....


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

cactus disse:


> Resta saber se coincide com o pico do frio....



segundo alguns modelos coincide... vamos lá ver... esta runa e da NOGAPS


----------



## Zapiao (4 Jan 2010 às 00:56)

mirra disse:


> segundo algumas runs coincide... vamos lá ver... esta run e a NOGAPS


 A mesma run mas do GFS ñ mete nenhuma precipitaçao nessa hora


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 01:46)

Zapiao disse:


> A mesma run mas do GFS ñ mete nenhuma precipitaçao nessa hora



pois... é isso mesmo... eu e que troquei runs com modelos :S

vamos la ver a proxima runs das 12 do GFS


----------



## David sf (4 Jan 2010 às 08:42)

Clara mudança de rumo por parte dos modelos esta manhã. O GFS já não põe a depressão atlântica a afectar-nos, mantendo o frio por mais de uma semana (vendo os ensembles a saída operacional é claramente um outlier frio, mas quando a saída operacional não dá chuva, mesmo contra os ensembles, costuma acertar). O ECM mete a depressão a atravessar a península e a alojar-se no fim no Mediterrâneo, provocando uma nova entrada fria, desta feita continental, para a semana que vem.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2010 às 10:38)

Previsão Para Quinta Feira, 7 de Janeiro:

Tempo Frio.
Períodos de céu muito nublado, sendo geralmente pouco nublado
nas regiões do Sul.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, que serão de neve acima
dos 300 metros nas regiões do Norte e Centro.
Vento de norte fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h), sendo moderado a
forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada.

Segundo IM

Cotas normais para um dia frio e com precipitação...
Situação perfeitamente típica de frio em Portugal... portanto...
Neve em locais pouco habituais... ummmh não me cheira...


----------



## RMira (4 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Previsão Para Quinta Feira, 7 de Janeiro:
> 
> Tempo Frio.
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, sendo geralmente pouco nublado
> ...



Típico...salvo seja 

Ou muito me engano ou esse 300m vai mudar horas antes de 5ª ou depois de nevar a cotas mais baixas, como costume. Ainda assim não posso criticar o IM, pois 300m parece-me perfeitamente razoável, se bem que para baixo é um pulinho...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

Adeus ... depressão do proximo fim de semana !!!

Venha de lá então o Anticiclone


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Previsão Para Quinta Feira, 7 de Janeiro:
> 
> Tempo Frio.
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, sendo geralmente pouco nublado
> ...



Tem calma..o IM raramente acerta uma 

gostei desta run das 6z eterniza o frio ate pelo menos 2a feira,
e põe alguma precipitação durante a próxima semana um pouco
por todo o pais


----------



## RMira (4 Jan 2010 às 11:12)

Mais uma imagem fresquinha e molhada 

E esta é só até às 0h de 5ª feira porque ainda está a sair...






Fonte: Weather Online


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

mirones disse:


> Mais uma imagem fresquinha e molhada
> 
> E esta é só até às 0h de 5ª feira porque ainda está a sair...
> 
> ...



isso é fiavel?

Neve para aqui???....hummm no creo


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 13:30)

mirones disse:


> Mais uma imagem fresquinha e molhada
> 
> E esta é só até às 0h de 5ª feira porque ainda está a sair...
> 
> ...




neve em vila franca de xira!!!!! 

loucura.... 

o gfs até foi amigo nas últimas runs


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 13:43)

Isto é altamente de doidos 






O típico buraco rectangular sem precipitação, se assim for vão ser cá umas mínimas ui ui


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

A precipitação é uma incógnita para já...tudo depende da direcção do vento...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> A precipitação é uma incógnita para já...tudo depende da direcção do vento...



Sim obviamente, mas ainda se vai alterar muito o padrão, mas creio que já não retirem frio agora precipitação não estou tão positivo, é deixar andar a carroça a ver


----------



## granizus (4 Jan 2010 às 14:18)

Caríssimos,
Este fim-de-semana vou para o Gerês. Acham que posso tre pelo menos uma esperança de ver neve? Pelo GFS está lá quase sempre a sombra de precipitação, mas por exemplo pelo freemeteo, quase nada


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2010 às 14:27)

cardu disse:


> neve em vila franca de xira!!!!!
> 
> loucura....
> 
> o gfs até foi amigo nas últimas runs



Não esquecer que o mapa mostrado não tem qualquer cota... Por mais acumulação que mostre não indica a altitude a que essa eventual neve possa cair 

Mas fazendo um breve comentário em relação ao que tem sido mostrado, continuo a achar a situação interessante. Há que ter em conta um factor que me parece de relevo. Em outras situações ocorridas no mês de Dezembro estivemos perante casos de precipitação abundante em que havia, no caso das entradas frias ocorridas, pouco frio em altitude. Com as frentes a avançarem de S ou SW as hipoteses de neve a cotas baixas foram hipotecados sobretudo por falta de frio nos níveis mais altos, sobretudo a 500hPa. Esse factor X está agora mais que favorável. Mesmo com ligeiras variações a iso -30 a 500hPa vai rondando. Em caso de precipitação, que a ocorrer está associada a instabilidade, qualquer cota de neve eventualmente tabelada poderá ser afectada. Desta forma acredito que possa nevar a cotas muito baixas no Norte e Centro e, possivelmente, abaixo dos 300m que o IM indica agora (e a meu ver bem para os dados existentes de momento, e que serão certamente afinados com o aproximar da situação). Todo o problema aqui é a precipitação, sempre escassa nestas situações de maior componente Norte. No entanto parecem-me existir boas condições para uma possível surpresa. Mas agora só a paciência será boa conselheira. O "frisson" da aproximação de um padrão diferente dos últimos dias traz claro animação extra. Mas como sempre... Uma boa dose de "caalmex" é recomendável!


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

vitamos disse:


> Não esquecer que o mapa mostrado não tem qualquer cota... Por mais acumulação que mostre não indica a altitude a que essa eventual neve possa cair
> 
> Mas fazendo um breve comentário em relação ao que tem sido mostrado, continuo a achar a situação interessante. Há que ter em conta um factor que me parece de relevo. Em outras situações ocorridas no mês de Dezembro estivemos perante casos de precipitação abundante em que havia, no caso das entradas frias ocorridas, pouco frio em altitude. Com as frentes a avançarem de S ou SW as hipoteses de neve a cotas baixas foram hipotecados sobretudo por falta de frio nos níveis mais altos, sobretudo a 500hPa. Esse factor X está agora mais que favorável. Mesmo com ligeiras variações a iso -30 a 500hPa vai rondando. *Em caso de precipitação, que a ocorrer está associada a instabilidade, qualquer cota de neve eventualmente tabelada poderá ser afectada.* Desta forma acredito que possa nevar a cotas muito baixas no Norte e Centro e, possivelmente, abaixo dos 300m que o IM indica agora (e a meu ver bem para os dados existentes de momento, e que serão certamente afinados com o aproximar da situação). Todo o problema aqui é a precipitação, sempre escassa nestas situações de maior componente Norte. No entanto parecem-me existir boas condições para uma possível surpresa. Mas agora só a paciência será boa conselheira. O "frisson" da aproximação de um padrão diferente dos últimos dias traz claro animação extra. Mas como sempre... Uma boa dose de "caalmex" é recomendável!



absolutamente de acordo
recordo que no dia 29-1-2006 aconteceu o que aconteceu devido a uma forte instabilidade com eventos convectivos que fizeram baixar ainda mais a temperatura quando começou a chover até ficar Neve.


----------



## RMira (4 Jan 2010 às 14:41)

vitamos disse:


> Uma boa dose de "caalmex" é recomendável!



Que saudades do cAAlmex...


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 14:43)

squidward disse:


> absolutamente de acordo
> recordo que no dia 29-1-2009 aconteceu o que aconteceu devido a uma forte instabilidade com eventos convectivos que fizeram baixar ainda mais a temperatura quando começou a chover até ficar Neve.



querias referir 29 jan 2006 ao invés de 2009 não é??


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 14:48)

cardu disse:


> querias referir 29 jan 2006 ao invés de 2009 não é??



sim, erro meu


----------



## NorthWind (4 Jan 2010 às 15:16)

Boas.

Vi hoje no site do IM ( e posso já ir tarde) mas a partir do meio da semana estão a prever temperaturas bastante baixas 

sim, não falo de chuva, nem de neve mas de muito FRIO!! 

Alguém me sabe dizer se se trata mais uma vez de uma entrada de ar siberiano?

...é que olhando para  a evolução das temp no resto da Europa parece que sim....


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2010 às 15:22)

NorthWind, lê o tópico onde escreveste, já vai em 16 páginas só a falar disso


----------



## NorthWind (4 Jan 2010 às 15:33)

Vince disse:


> NorthWind, lê o tópico onde escreveste, já vai em 16 páginas só a falar disso



Oops! Sorry

O entusiasmo era tanto que queria logo uma simples resposta ih ih 

Obrigado já vou ver


----------



## godzila (4 Jan 2010 às 15:37)

Cheira-me que esta saída dos gfs via tirar ou pelo menos atrasar um pouco a entrada do frio.


----------



## irpsit (4 Jan 2010 às 15:38)

Começa a configurar-se a hipótese provável de neve a cotas baixas: teremos frio em altitude, parece que vamos ter entrada de humidade, e teremos vento de norte: todos os ingredientes necessários.
Resta saber se 1) haverá mesmo aguaceiros suficientes e 2) não vá à última hora uma correntezinha de oeste estragar a festa ao pessoal do litoral.

A julgar pelo satélite ainda não se vê grande frio a entrar de norte. A depressão ainda contém ar relativamente quente e húmido, e depois a parte oeste parece arrastar nova humidade do atlântico.

Por último, lembrem-se que os solos estão aquecidos com as temperaturas de 10-15ºC que tem havido no litoral, portanto para haver acumulação terá que haver primeiro uma manhã de temperatura negativas (refiro-me ao litoral claro).
Mas não quero estragar as expectativas a ninguém! Alguns sites já colocam água-neve para Braga e Viseu, por exemplo.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 15:43)

O frio a 500hpa é que tem descido de run para run (GFS), 
acredito que esta das 12h será decisiva para clarificar algumas
coisas...está mesma a sair


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 15:43)

irpsit disse:


> Começa a configurar-se a hipótese provável de neve a cotas baixas: teremos frio em altitude, parece que vamos ter entrada de humidade, e teremos vento de norte: todos os ingredientes necessários.
> Resta saber se 1) haverá mesmo aguaceiros suficientes e 2) não vá à última hora uma correntezinha de oeste estragar a festa ao pessoal do litoral.
> 
> A julgar pelo satélite ainda não se vê grande frio a entrar de norte. A depressão ainda contém ar relativamente quente e húmido, e depois a parte oeste parece arrastar nova humidade do atlântico.
> ...




BEM VISTO


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

vinc7e disse:


> O frio a 500hpa é que tem descido de run para run (GFS),
> acredito que esta das 12h será decisiva para clarificar algumas
> coisas...está mesma a sair




está a meio gás


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 15:45)

que dizem disto ? parece-me bem...


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 15:49)

mirra disse:


> que dizem disto ? parece-me bem...



Muita precipitação na quarta feira..mas o frio ainda não estará no auge..
neve só a cotas medias/baixas


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 15:50)

vinc7e disse:


> Muita precipitação na quarta feira..mas o frio ainda não estará no auge..
> neve só a cotas medias/baixas




temperaturas negativas aqui para o norte... :S


----------



## godzila (4 Jan 2010 às 15:51)

não, eu gostava de ver risquinhos até ao meio de Portugal assim fica só no note com a festa e aqui o centro a ver agua neve ou mesmo chuva
isto não pode acontecer.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2010 às 15:53)

A ver mas é se esta run volta a meter a depressão do próximo fim de semana pois estava muito bem como a tinham posto nos ultimos dias 

Nem pensem que me contento com 15 dias de chuva, depois de 11 meses de seca


----------



## mirra (4 Jan 2010 às 16:01)

godzila disse:


> não, eu gostava de ver risquinhos até ao meio de Portugal assim fica só no note com a festa e aqui o centro a ver agua neve ou mesmo chuva
> isto não pode acontecer.



a inveja é um sentimento muito feio


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2010 às 16:04)

godzila disse:


> não, eu gostava de ver risquinhos até ao meio de Portugal assim fica só no note com a festa e aqui o centro a ver agua neve ou mesmo chuva
> isto não pode acontecer.



Não liguem aos "risquinhos". Esse display do meteociel não significa quase nada na prática. Também não se foquem na precipitação de 4ª feira quanto às esperanças de neve a cotas baixas. Essa precipitação de certa forma é causadora de algum atrasar na entrada fria. O que acontece é que o frio em força entra na noite de 4ªf para 5ªf. Pela análise a 500hPa não vejo diferenças significativas. A 850hPa também está frio suficiente. Mais uma vez o principal problema é a ausência de precipitação na 5ª feira. No meu entender esta run das 12z não veio alterar o cenário previsto... continua incerto.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 16:10)

vitamos disse:


> Não liguem aos "risquinhos". Esse display do meteociel não significa quase nada na prática. Também não se foquem na precipitação de 4ª feira quanto às esperanças de neve a cotas baixas. Essa precipitação de certa forma é causadora de algum atrasar na entrada fria. O que acontece é que o frio em força entra na noite de 4ªf para 5ªf. Pela análise a 500hPa não vejo diferenças significativas. A 850hPa também está frio suficiente. Mais uma vez o principal problema é a ausência de precipitação na 5ª feira. No meu entender esta run das 12z não veio alterar o cenário previsto... continua incerto.



Concordo contigo, a principal diferença relativa à run das 6z é a saída do
frio a 850hpa..que permanece por cá durante mais algum tempo.


----------



## godzila (4 Jan 2010 às 16:20)

olhem o fresquinho que ai vem ai que bom para animar a malta


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2010 às 16:23)

No proximo fim de semana ... avizinha-se uma feroz batalha entre uma possivel depressão atlântica e uma corrente fria de Nordeste !!
O GFS mantém o mesmo padrão que ás 00h, dizendo que esta entra, mas passando a sul de Portugal !!
o ECM na proxima run deve seguir o mesmo padrão que o GFS !!
Frio - 1 Depressão - 0 (em relação ao proximo fim de semana)


----------



## seqmad (4 Jan 2010 às 16:23)

A 500hPa a iso 528 atinge aqui a zona entre as 6h de 5ª e as 6h de 6ª, depois "vai-se embora" rapidamente.
A t850 desce a cerca de -3º ou menos exactamente durante esse período (apesar de depois disso aumentar pouco e manter durante algum tempo).
Presumo que em média estas condições dariam ALGUMAS probabilidades de neve a cotas baixas SE houvesse precipitação - mas durante todo o período que referi nem vê-la... apenas uma faixa de alguma precipitação ao largo da costa. Portanto é para esquecer - ou alguém justifica o contrário?
Ou se houvesse alguma precipitação nesse período seria alguma entrada localizada de NO, com subida de temperatura, como naquela noite de desilusão de 9/1/09...


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 16:25)

Aurélio disse:


> A ver mas é se esta run volta a meter a depressão do próximo fim de semana pois estava muito bem como a tinham posto nos ultimos dias



Essa depressão parece que vai para outras paragens (pelo Mediterrâneo a dentro).


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2010 às 16:33)

vinc7e disse:


> Essa depressão parece que vai para outras paragens (pelo Mediterrâneo a dentro).



Pois infelizmente parece que sim ... e agora vou ter que me aguentar com o tempo frio e seco que eu detesto e que apenas serve para constipações e cada run que passa do GFS é pior que a anterior !!
Parece então que vamos ter um resto de Janeiro (em principio frio e seco), com a tendencia do NAO para neutro, previsão de temperatura abaixo da média .... Enfim !!


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 16:36)

é impressão minha ou o nosso AAmigo aparece no 2º painel do GFS em grande??


----------



## rozzo (4 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

Continua meio embrulhado nesta saída GFS..

Interessante a 2ª vaga de algum frio em altitude, ainda com muito frio nos níveis médios e baixos para o início da semana seguinte....


----------



## David sf (4 Jan 2010 às 16:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Frio - 1 Depressão - 0 (em relação ao proximo fim de semana)



Estamos, felizmente a assistir a um jogo com muitos golos, o que só mostra que o inverno está bom. No global, as depressões ainda estão a ganhar ao frio, pelo menos aqui no sul. E parece que no próximo fim de semana o frio vai reduzir a diferença. Isto depois de um outono que acabou empatado a zero.

Falando mais a sério, o GFS prolonga e muito a permanência do frio, pelo menos até de amanhã a uma semana, segundo a run das 12z. A depressão que se formaria na Madeira no fim de semana poderia servir de atracção para uma entrada continental, com uma cut-off (168h) que poderia deixar precipitação. Isto da neve será uma lotaria, mas olhando aos modelos esta lotaria teria vários sorteios, um na Quarta para o norte (não haverá cotas baixas no sul), na noite de Quinta para Sexta em todo o país, no fim de semana com a depressão da Madeira, para o sul (não deverá haver precipitação no norte e centro), e a tal cut-off para Segunda onde ela calhar, se vier realmente a existir. No interior poderá nevar a qualquer cota a partir de Quarta no norte e a partir de Quinta no centro e sul. As cotas dadas pelos meteogramas Meteopt têm em conta a temperatura a 2m?


----------



## Jota 21 (4 Jan 2010 às 16:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois infelizmente parece que sim ... e agora vou ter que me aguentar com o tempo frio e seco que eu detesto e que apenas serve para constipações e cada run que passa do GFS é pior que a anterior !!
> Parece então que vamos ter um resto de Janeiro (em principio frio e seco), com a tendencia do NAO para neutro, previsão de temperatura abaixo da média .... Enfim !!



Contra as constipações sugiro umas voltas de bicicleta de manhã bem pela fresquinha... É remédio santo. 
 Quanto ao tempo frio e seco, também faz falta, desde que não se prolongue por muito tempo. Era bom uma pausa neste tempo chuvoso dos últimos tempos.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jan 2010 às 17:43)

O GFS aumentou a precipitação para quarta-feira na zona centro, mas também subiu a cota de neve para 800-900msnm. Pode ser uma boa situação para a Guarda ficar bem branquinha, mas algo mais difícil para a Covilhã, vamos ver, vamos ver...


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Serrano disse:


> O GFS aumentou a precipitação para quarta-feira na zona centro, mas também subiu a cota de neve para 800-900msnm. Pode ser uma boa situação para a Guarda ficar bem branquinha, mas algo mais difícil para a Covilhã, vamos ver, vamos ver...



Cota a 800 900m na quarta? Estas aonde? Na ilha de Tavira  Acho que serão mais baixas apesar de na consulta dos modelos aqui do fórum meter cotas a volta disso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

pessoal nao tem nada que enganar norte cota 200/300 centro 400 sul 500..
agora e preciso 

isto pa dia 6 e 7


----------



## Serrano (4 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Nuno disse:


> Cota a 800 900m na quarta? Estas aonde? Na ilha de Tavira  Acho que serão mais baixas apesar de na consulta dos modelos aqui do fórum meter cotas a volta disso.



Também desejo que a cota seja mais baixa, mas estou a guiar-me somente pelo GFS. A previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia aponta para os 400m, pelo menos foi o que colocaram no site hoje de manhã.


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2010 às 18:05)

A temp a 500hpa desceu um pouco até que não estão nada má as cotas, mas tudo depende para mim da direcção do vento


----------



## Nuno (4 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

Serrano disse:


> Também desejo que a cota seja mais baixa, mas estou a guiar-me somente pelo GFS. A previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia aponta para os 400m, pelo menos foi o que colocaram no site hoje de manhã.


 Eu sei amigo Serrano estou só a brincar um pouco para ver se alivia a ansiedade


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

Ora bem isto com o imapweather é uma festarola aqui para o norte neve em tudo que é sito ate para matosinhos lol! 

começo a achar que era nestas alturas que se abria um topico de seguimento especial e nao estes seguimentos regionais em que a uniao do forum se degrada ;D


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

Aurélio disse:


> No proximo fim de semana ... avizinha-se uma feroz batalha entre uma possivel depressão atlântica e uma corrente fria de Nordeste !!
> O GFS mantém o mesmo padrão que ás 00h, dizendo que esta entra, mas passando a sul de Portugal !!
> o ECM na proxima run deve seguir o mesmo padrão que o GFS !!
> Frio - 1 Depressão - 0 (em relação ao proximo fim de semana)



E fez-se puff Aurélio, depois de 14 meses de seca, o Dezembro voltou a ser chuvoso, mas o Janeiro promete que a normalidade vai voltar, a precipitação para os próximos 15 dias resumem-se a uns 23 mm nada mais, por isso, o Janeiro vamos voltar ao mesmo. Agora vem o frio que eu detesto, quem me dera que continuasse o tempo chuvoso como foi os últimos 15 dias.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Isto aqui está animado... Esperemos que este evento que se aproxima traga surpresas para todos (ou quase todos...) 

Mesmo que os modelos retirem alguma precipitação (o que ainda pode acontecer) não é motivo para ficarem desiludidos, pois pelo que andei a ler e ver pelo menos um bom episódio de frio já está garantido. 

Se não for desta, da próxima será melhor. Há é que aproveitar o que aí vem.


----------



## psm (4 Jan 2010 às 18:53)

Quanto ao depois deste episódio de frio, há uma grande divergencia entre os dois principais modelos, e nesta "guerra" vamos ver quem vai ganhar. Enquanto que o GFS já modela uma dorsal africana, o ECMWF mantem no depois, uma corrente pertubada de oeste(continuação da chuva).

Alguem aceita apostas de quem irá ser o vencedor?


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Jan 2010 às 19:11)

Nuno disse:


>



Boas caros colegas

Alguem poderia postar o link desta imagem! Por favor 

Agradecido


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Jan 2010 às 19:15)

Sunderlandz, podes consultar qualquer localidade aqui:

http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

psm disse:


> Quanto ao depois deste episódio de frio, há uma grande divergencia entre os dois principais modelos, e nesta "guerra" vamos ver quem vai ganhar. Enquanto que o GFS já modela uma dorsal africana, o ECMWF mantem no depois, uma corrente pertubada de oeste(continuação da chuva).
> 
> Alguem aceita apostas de quem irá ser o vencedor?



Sim é verdade .... os modelos depois de Sábado não tem nada a ver, mas parece que o ECM mostra a depressão demasiado acelerada para que tem que enfrentar um anticiclone em crista, e ventos contrários ultrapassando rapidamente a peninsula em 24 horas ... hum não me cheira !!
Quanto ao GFS mostra uma dura batalha contra a corrente de Nordeste conseguindo passar onde essa é mais fraca junto á costa de África !!
O pior é que me parece que o destino da semana seguinte depende da capacidade de penetração desta depressão !!!
Decididas estão somente os proximos 120 horas !!

Pessoal do Norte e Centro querem neve???
Então abram a boca na proxima Quarta ao final do dia


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2010 às 19:23)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boas caros colegas
> 
> Alguem poderia postar o link desta imagem! Por favor
> 
> Agradecido



Pega no scroll, arrasta para cima ... isso, muito bem !!
Já vês os anuncios ... Optimo !!
Agora carrega onde diz "Meteogramas GFS por localidade" !!

Muito bem,


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Du_Ga disse:


> Sunderlandz, podes consultar qualquer localidade aqui:
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/
> 
> Cumps





Aurélio disse:


> Pega no scroll, arrasta para cima ... isso, muito bem !!
> Já vês os anuncios ... Optimo !!
> Agora carrega onde diz "Meteogramas GFS por localidade" !!
> 
> Muito bem,



Muito obrigado pela vossa ajuda!


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 19:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim é verdade .... os modelos depois de Sábado não tem nada a ver, mas parece que o ECM mostra a depressão demasiado acelerada para que tem que enfrentar um anticiclone em crista, e ventos contrários ultrapassando rapidamente a peninsula em 24 horas ... hum não me cheira !!
> Quanto ao GFS mostra uma dura batalha contra a corrente de Nordeste conseguindo passar onde essa é mais fraca junto á costa de África !!
> O pior é que me parece que o destino da semana seguinte depende da capacidade de penetração desta depressão !!!
> Decididas estão somente os proximos 120 horas !!
> ...



Essa depressão seria a cereja em cima do bolo!


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pessoal nao tem nada que enganar norte cota 200/300 centro 400 sul 500..
> agora e preciso
> 
> isto pa dia 6 e 7



Complectamente de acordo, apesar de achar que as cotas no Norte poderão chegar aos 100/150m, na noite e madrugada de 7 para 8 de Janeiro.

Em relação à precipitação, é aguardar que o vento esteja de N a NE, para vir chuva(neve) da Cantábria, pois fica tudo lá retido, se o vento forte for de W a SW.É esperar estar como hoje aqui em Viseu, forte de N a NE.

Em relação a uma 2ª entrada fria este mês, é modelada modestamente, aguardamos para análise mais cautelosa e segura dos dados...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

Pedro disse:


> Complectamente de acordo, apesar de achar que as cotas no Norte poderão chegar aos 100/150m, na noite e madrugada de 7 para 8 de Janeiro.
> 
> Em relação à precipitação, é aguardar que o vento esteja de N a NE, para vir chuva(neve) da Cantábria, pois fica tudo lá retido, se o vento forte for de W a SW.É esperar estar como hoje aqui em Viseu, forte de N a NE.
> 
> Em relação a uma 2ª entrada fria este mês, é modelada modestamente, aguardamos para análise mais cautelosa e segura dos dados...



Pedro de N ou de NE acredita que pecipitação nem vê-la...vento de W a SW não me parece possível acontecer neste evento...por isso com um bocadinho NO poderemos ter alguma sorte...pelo menos esta é a minha análise.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2010 às 20:48)

Ao que tudo indica tudo não vai passar de um frio tipicamente banal...
a probabilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é muito escassa...
no norte devemos de ter neve a cotas abaixo dos 300 metros em 20-30 % das possibilidades enquanto que no centro norte é 5-10 % já no centro-sul e sul é zero...
É apenas a minha analise através do que observo das previsões...
mas aguardemos


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pedro de N ou de NE acredita que pecipitação nem vê-la...vento de W a SW não me parece possível acontecer neste evento...por isso com um bocadinho NO poderemos ter alguma sorte...pelo menos esta é a minha análise.



Quiçá...
É acompanhar com atenção, só faltam 48h...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:10)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Ao que tudo indica tudo não vai passar de um frio tipicamente banal...
> a probabilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é muito escassa...
> no norte devemos de ter neve a cotas abaixo dos 300 metros em 20-30 % das possibilidades enquanto que no centro norte é 5-10 % já no centro-sul e sul é zero...
> É apenas a minha analise através do que observo das previsões...
> mas aguardemos



A 528 dam em cima do Algarve não é todos os dias que vê no entanto se achas isso tipicamente banal....


----------



## Profetaa (4 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

Na RTPN falaram agora de um  mini tornado em Vila Viçosa que destruiu o telhado de uma escola...
Retirado do site da RTP
_País
"Vento forte faz estragos em Vila Viçosa
O vento forte que se registou esta tarde em Vila Viçosa fez estragos. Nesta localidade do Alentejo registou-se uma espécie de mini-tornado que arrancou árvores e danificou algumas janelas e telhados, como conta o vice-presidente da Câmara Municipal de Vila Viçosa, Francisco Chagas.
2010-01-04 19:33:05"_


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2010 às 21:20)

Profetaa disse:


> Na RTPN falaram agora de um  mini tornado em Vila Viçosa que destruiu o telhado de uma escola...
> Retirado do site da RTP
> _País
> "Vento forte faz estragos em Vila Viçosa
> ...



desculpem o off-topic mas a comunicação social não aprende hein!? Mini-Tornado


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:30)

squidward disse:


> desculpem o off-topic mas a comunicação social não aprende hein!? Mini-Tornado



Está na moda...toda a gente quer ter um!


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Ao que tudo indica tudo não vai passar de um frio tipicamente banal...
> a probabilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é muito escassa...



Banal? situações com tanto frio como esta não acontecem todos os anos...
e a probabilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é bem mais elevada do que, por 
exemplo, em 09/01/09..


----------



## Profetaa (4 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Qual a vossa analise desta previsao do Freemeteo ,que dá neve na Praia da Tocha?será que vale a pena ir á praia para ver neve?




www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Vamos ao que interessa ...Run das 18...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

Profetaa disse:


> Qual a vossa analise desta previsao do Freemeteo ,que dá neve na Praia da Tocha?será que vale a pena ir á praia para ver neve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu sinceramente não deposito qualquer confiança nesse site...basta ver as mínimas para Bragança...
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu sinceramente não deposito qualquer confiança nesse site...basta ver as mínimas para Bragança...
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027



Achas que as minimas sao altas ou baixas demais..?


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

Se repararem em todas as runs a 1ª grande indecisão ( e que interessa a todos) é para onde vai essa precipitação...Umas vezes vem para Norte, outras Centro e até para o Sul, e é esse o factor que irá ditar se e onde poderá nevar...se for para Sul será chuva certamente, pois o ar frio instalado aínda não atingirá o Sul, por isso o melhor era mesmo vir para Bragança que aqui nevava de certeza!...eu acho que irá para o interior Centro...é um palpite... mas só na run das 0h de quarta é que se saberá...ou mesmo por satélite!


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:53)

cactus disse:


> Achas que as minimas sao altas ou baixas demais..?



Eu acho que são altas!


----------



## kikofra (4 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acho que são altas!



Em Leiria acontece a mesma coisa a temperatura nao passa muito abaixo dos 5cº no freemeteo.


----------



## cova beira (4 Jan 2010 às 21:57)

para nao variar o gfs conseguiu duma so vez tirar quase toda a precipitacao para 4 no entanto continua boa a situacao para o lado sul da serra da estrela


na minha opiniao se as previsoes do europeu estiverem certas podemos no fim de semana ter uns bons centimetros de neve acima dos 300 400 metros


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se repararem em todas as runs a 1ª grande indecisão ( e que interessa a todos) é para onde vai essa precipitação...Umas vezes vem para Norte, outras Centro e até para o Sul...eu acho que irá para o interior Centro...é um palpite...



Será que não vai para Espanha?


----------



## DMartins (4 Jan 2010 às 22:03)

Ao que se está a ver para nós será só uma situação de frio. Precipitação onde poderia ocorrer em forma de neve é que será pouca ou nenhuma.
Para os amigos Espanhóis é que será diferente...


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 22:05)

Eu acho que a precipitação vai ficar no litoral 
a run das 18z anda sempre um bocado desfasada das outras runs..
eu pessoalmente guio-me mais pela das 12z


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Brigantia disse:


> Será que não vai para Espanha?



Eu falava da de quarta-feira...


----------



## vinc7e (4 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Mas esta run (18z) carrega no frio que é uma coisa impressionante


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acho que são altas!



Tambem nao acho que o freemeeto seja de grande credibilidade , já que às vezes é muito exagerado , ora para baixo ora para cima  .Ainda à pouco dava sariaiva para aqui , agora já nao dá , a temperatura e precipitacao segundo eles é a mesma, enfim...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 22:22)

E agora que ganhará...?







URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/gfs0138.png/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

Estou embasbacado...com a RUN das 18H... 

Mete muito frio a 850 hPa...quase a -8...na região de Lisboa...na madrugada de segunda...claro que ainda vai ser a retirar frio...mas mesmo assim...

Cumps


----------



## Lince (4 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

Boas noites.
Os proximos dias serão caracterizados por tempo tipicamente invernal:
Dias muito frios (nada de anormal para este mês em especial no norte e centro) e possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos mais frequentes quanto mais a norte e vertente atlântica. Esses aguaceiros serão de neve em cotas relativamente baixas, essas cotas oscilarão entre os 200m no norte e os 700m no sul podendo esporadicamente baixar destes valores em especial no interior, onde poderá nevar á cota 0 no norte.
De realçar a possibilidade de as temperaturas se manterem baixas bastante tempo (5/6 dias ou mais) que aliadas á possivel queda de neve em alguns locais poderá dificultar a sua limpeza em especial em estradas secundárias dificultando o dia-a-dia do comum mortal.
Na minha opinião esqueçam os grandes nevões e a neve á beira mar, esse cenário apenas estará presente aqui tão perto de mim, o norte de Espanha.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

Du_Ga disse:


> Estou embasbacado...com a RUN das 18H...
> 
> Mete muito frio a 850 hPa...a -8...na região de Lisboa...na madrugada de segunda...claro que ainda vai ser a retirar frio...mas mesmo assim...
> 
> Cumps



De facto tenho de dar a mão à palmatoria...

fiquei impressionado sobretudo com a distancia temporal...

ainda pode mudar qualquer coisa... mas não sei se será assim muito...
Daqui a 3 dias o gfs preve isto


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

A precipitação é que nem vê-la...acho que vou à janela para me despedir da chuva...


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites.
> Os proximos dias serão caracterizados por tempo tipicamente invernal:
> Dias muito frios (nada de anormal para este mês em especial no norte e centro) e possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos mais frequentes quanto mais a norte e vertente atlântica. Esses aguaceiros serão de neve em cotas relativamente baixas, essas cotas oscilarão entre os 200m no norte e os 700m no sul podendo esporadicamente baixar destes valores em especial no interior, onde poderá nevar á cota 0 no norte.
> De realçar a possibilidade de as temperaturas se manterem baixas bastante tempo (5/6 dias ou mais) que aliadas á possivel queda de neve em alguns locais poderá dificultar a sua limpeza em especial em estradas secundárias dificultando o dia-a-dia do comum mortal.
> Na minha opinião esqueçam os grandes nevões e a neve á beira mar, esse cenário apenas estará presente aqui tão perto de mim, o norte de Espanha.




eu acho que nesta altura tudo é possível.... se o gfs continuasse assim até domingo a noite até lisboa ia ficar cheia de neve


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

cardu disse:


> eu acho que nesta altura tudo é possível.... se o gfs continuasse assim até domingo a noite até lisboa ia ficar cheia de neve



Mas se não há precipitação como é que Lisboa fica com neve?


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 23:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas se não há precipitação como é que Lisboa fica com neve?




enganei-me a ver a carta... a neve que o gfs prevê não é domingo mas segunda a noite, madrugada de terça.....

até claro está que tira o frio e a precipitação


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Jan 2010 às 23:11)

Querem ver neve na praia? é só dar um passeio até Gijon, que por sinal até tem uma praia bonita que eu conheço!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/gijon-33240


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Querem ver neve na praia? é só dar um passeio até Gijon, que por sinal até tem uma praia bonita que eu conheço!
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/gijon-33240



Neve com uma mínima de 4ºC?!


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas se não há precipitação como é que Lisboa fica com neve?



Da maneira como está por exemplo para a madrugada do dia 12 de janeiro...Lisboa com quase -8 a 850 hPa e com precipitação...ia cair um grande nevão em Lisboa......mas é obvio que toda aquela precipitação...ou todo aquele frio um deles vai sair...e muito!

Agora para a madrugada de dia 6 para dia 7 em Lisboa se acontecer algo talvez apenas uma "água-neve"...mas tudo pode acontecer...as cotas irão andar muito baixas...


Cumps


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Parece exagerada a saída das 18z, quando sair o diagrama do ensemble quase de certeza que a linha da run é um outlier frio a partir de Domingo.


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Du_Ga disse:


> Da maneira como está por exemplo para a madrugada do dia 12 de janeiro...Lisboa com quase -8 a 850 hPa e com precipitação...ia cair um grande nevão em Lisboa......mas é obvio que toda aquela precipitação...ou todo aquele frio um deles vai sair...e muito!
> 
> Cumps



tal e qual.... é isso que eu estava a ver no gfs e me enganei a pouco ao dizer que Lisboa ia estar cheia de neve no domingo.....


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

Vince disse:


> Parece exagerada a saída das 18z, quando sair o diagrama do ensemble quase de certeza que a linha da run é um outlier frio a partir de Domingo.



isso quer dizer o quê??


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

Vince disse:


> Parece exagerada a saída das 18z, quando sair o diagrama do ensemble quase de certeza que a linha da run é um outlier frio a partir de Domingo.



Eu diria mesmo "exageradissima"...senão vejamos...a continuar assim...iria dar muita neve para a região de Lisboa...como demonstra a imagem..

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/d...010/01/04/basis18/euro/weas/10011200_0418.gif

Cumps


----------



## Veterano (4 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Os espanhóis são práticos nisto da cota de neve: o AEmet prevê para o próximo sábado "LAS PRECIPITACIONES SERAN PROBABLEMENTE EN FORMA DE NIEVE AL NIVEL DEL MAR EN EL CANTABRICO, CATALUNA Y BALEARES Y AL NIVEL DEL SUELO EN CASI TODAS LAS ZONAS DEL INTERIOR DE LA PENINSULA."


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

epa vejam o snow forecast... mas que sonho de saida em termos de neve!!!!! 
para quinta feira..


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> epa vejam o snow forecast... mas que sonho de saida em termos de neve!!!!!
> para quinta feira..




o link sff


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

Du_Ga disse:


> Eu diria mesmo "exageradissima"...senão vejamos...a continuar assim...iria dar muita neve para a região de Lisboa...como demonstra a imagem..
> 
> http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/d...010/01/04/basis18/euro/weas/10011200_0418.gif
> 
> Cumps



e se nevar em lisboa não será a primeira nem a última vez!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

cardu disse:


> o link sff



http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2010 às 23:54)

Parece que para o dia 7 faltará a precipitação aqui no Sul, mas para dia 12 a imagem até que é bem "interessante" (pena estar ainda a 180h de distância!):





Em Monchique, haveria possivelmente algumas probabilidades de uns quantos flocos...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

Episódios de neve...
esqueçam... para quinta...

As temperaturas aqui no centro sul e sul não estão nada de especial...

No norte e que as coisas estão melhores... como sempre...


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Jan 2010 às 00:20)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Episódios de neve...
> esqueçam... para quinta...
> 
> As temperaturas aqui no centro sul e sul não estão nada de especial...
> ...




Não contes muito com isso...isso ainda irá ser alterado...essa temperatura para Lisboa, por exemplo...mínima de 5º...ainda irá passar a 2º ou até mesmo 1º....na minha opinião...e sexta será ainda um pouco mais baixa..

Cumps


----------



## blood4 (5 Jan 2010 às 00:30)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Episódios de neve...
> esqueçam... para quinta...
> 
> As temperaturas aqui no centro sul e sul não estão nada de especial...
> ...



no norte como sempre?
este ano nem na serra amarela vi neve ainda


----------



## vinc7e (5 Jan 2010 às 00:38)

blood4 disse:


> no norte como sempre?
> este ano nem na serra amarela vi neve ainda



Não??

eu já apanhei neve 3 vezes em Brufe (a 800m), na serra Amarela o que não tem faltado é neve.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Episódios de neve...
> esqueçam... para quinta...
> 
> As temperaturas aqui no centro sul e sul não estão nada de especial...
> ...



É estranho que no meu mapa do IM aparecem-me outro valores...


----------



## vinc7e (5 Jan 2010 às 00:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> É estranho que no meu mapa do IM aparecem-me outro valores...




A mim aparecem os que o Sunnyrainy postou 
faz refresh à pagina


----------



## dgstorm (5 Jan 2010 às 00:58)

blood4 disse:


> no norte como sempre?
> este ano nem na serra amarela vi neve ainda



Ainda não? Já vi nao sei quantas vezes neve em Brufe (759m) esta 'época' e tu na Serra Amarela (1352m) ainda nao vis-te nada?


----------



## actioman (5 Jan 2010 às 01:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> É estranho que no meu mapa do IM aparecem-me outro valores...



Faz refresh à página, ainda está no dia de ontem...


----------



## rbsmr (5 Jan 2010 às 01:11)

Segundo o Wetterzentrale nada de muito anormal em Lisboa...


----------



## Johnny (5 Jan 2010 às 01:17)

Nessa zona até aos 500m já nevou... em Dezembro 2009.





dgstorm disse:


> Ainda não? Já vi nao sei quantas vezes neve em Brufe (759m) esta 'época' e tu na Serra Amarela (1352m) ainda nao vis-te nada?


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2010 às 01:19)

realmente a RUN das 18h está "fixe" e mais animadora...pelo menos para a minha zona


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jan 2010 às 01:47)

Lince disse:


> B..l.
> Na minha opinião esqueçam os grandes nevões e a neve á beira mar, esse cenário apenas estará presente aqui tão perto de mim, o norte de Espanha.



Nem mais...
A realidade  tantas vezes de outrora, naturalmente e mais uma vez,  repetida...

Mas como temos a vivência de  recentes  brancas  surpresas, nos últimos
4 Invernos, quer na VCI , quer na 2ª Circular,ficamos eufóricos e fazemos da excepção a regra.
Surpresas? Sim .Concerteza.Há-as sempre e  estas  , brancas, suaves, 
serão sempre bem-vindas..
Expectante no que isto irá dar ?
Continuo.
Ele é tanta a advecção de ar, lá dos nortes e nordestes da Europa 
( neste Inverno particularmente gelado nessas regiões) para a Ibéria ,
para tantos dias, tão consistente,
que a gente , a tantas horas,
fica a pensar  no  que  " isto  ainda poderá dar" ,
apesar de já ter sido anunciado que  Ela ,( a Entrada Fria), chegará cá,
em princípio,  " sequita". 
Falta a certeza. Irá a  surpresa avançar?
Entrementes, haja vida cá no fórum,
que  posts não faltarão .


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2010 às 07:36)

Tal como referi e mais alguns membros do forum com mais idade(mais experiencia) precipitação era o problema e se pode ver pela previsão do IM!


Previsão para 4ª Feira, 6 de Janeiro de 2010

Regiões do Norte e Centro:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Norte.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte no litoral.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.
Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior.

Região Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) de quadrante norte no litoral.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial no Algarve e mais prováveis a
partir da tarde.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental:
Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 7 de Janeiro de 2010

Tempo Frio, com céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se em geral
muito nublado na região Sul até ao início da manhã.
Vento de noroeste fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h), soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior.
Previsão para 5ª Feira, 7 de Janeiro de 2010

Tempo Frio, com céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se em geral
muito nublado na região Sul até ao início da manhã.
Vento de noroeste fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h), soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior.


Previsão para 6ª Feira, 8 de Janeiro de 2010

Continuação do tempo frio, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade na região Norte a
partir da manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) predominando de noroeste.
Aguaceiros nas regiões do Norte a partir da tarde, que serão
de neve acima 400 metros.
Formação de geada.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ilda Simões/Madalena 

Actualizado a 5 de Janeiro de 2010 às 5:19 UTC


Como se pode ler só há precipitação na sexta feira!


Quanto ao que se segue deste episódio frio, se extremaram as posições dos dois modelos, e vai-se continuar a aceitar apostas de quem vai ganhar esta "guerra", e onde eu estou bastante expectante!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 08:27)

E tudo o vento levou...


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 08:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> E tudo o vento levou...




adeus neve.....

frio e geada com fartura ..... 

enfim sempre a mesma coisa aqui em Portugal.....

se querem ver neve a sério vão até ao Norte da Europa!!!!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 08:44)

Du_Ga disse:


> Não contes muito com isso...isso ainda irá ser alterado...essa temperatura para Lisboa, por exemplo...mínima de 5º...ainda irá passar a 2º ou até mesmo 1º....na minha opinião...e sexta será ainda um pouco mais baixa..
> 
> Cumps



E dizias tu que a minima iria descer em Lisboa...

Ate subiu... ve la tu


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 08:49)

Meus caros o tempo vai estar (até sexta) em geral bastante frio e seco, MAS, se repararem no satélite, a entrada de norte traz alguma nebulosidade fraca e baixa, de norte. Portanto vão haver alguns períodos de céu nublado.

Isto poderá resultar nalguns flocos temporários em alguns locais, nada de muito intenso, mas parece uma situação semelhante à de 10 de Janeiro de 2009.
Aliás, alguma desta nebulosidade deverá chegar já amanhã.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2010 às 08:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> E tudo o vento levou...



Há mais modelos. 

ECM é neve certa para Bragança:












UKMO também poderá ser:






É incrível a diferença entre os dois grandes modelos. O GFS mantém-se na sua previsão de onda de frio, com cerca de uma semana com isos negativas a 850 hpa, o ECM carregou ainda mais na instabilidade atlântica nesta última saída. No diagrama de ensembles, o GFS operacional é cada vez menos um outlier frio. Aposto por uma solução mista, com aquela depressão que o GFS põe na Madeira, e que o ECM centra em Lisboa, a ficar pela costa algarvia, Golfo de Cadiz, assim como mostra a run de controle do GFS:


----------



## godzila (5 Jan 2010 às 08:57)

olhem para isto, vai ser lindo vai











quanto a neve não vai dar para nada o freemeto dá neve que é uma fartura, mas já sabem que não bate bem da pinha lol


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2010 às 09:44)

Eu pessoalmente acho que anda tudo a atirar a toalha ao chão demasiado cedo, incluindo o IM!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

A grande maioria de vós tem memória meteo muito curta estas entradas frias são quase sempre secas, estamos condenados a ver isto acontecer na grande maioria das vezes, esqueçam os grandes nevões nas terras baixas, talvez uns flocos e pouco mais... Nevar em Portugal ao nivel do mar é muito raro metam isso na cabeça, RARISSIMO.

Quanto ao frio parece que vai ser intenso mas nada de extraordinário a ponto de bater recordes, penso eu


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

mirones disse:


> Eu pessoalmente acho que anda tudo a atirar a toalha ao chão demasiado cedo, incluindo o IM!



ok.... acho que tens razão..... pode ser que uma nuvem perdida passe por cima de lisboa e deixe lá neve com fartura

sonhar não custa


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2010 às 10:03)

cardu disse:


> ok.... acho que tens razão..... pode ser que uma nuvem perdida passe por cima de lisboa e deixe lá neve com fartura
> 
> sonhar não custa



Era muito bom isso acontecer... Mas isto não é um tópico de sonhos mas sim de previsões...


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2010 às 10:06)

MSantos disse:


> A grande maioria de vós tem memória meteo muito curta estas entradas frias são quase sempre secas, estamos condenados a ver isto acontecer na grande maioria das vezes, esqueçam os grandes nevões nas terras baixas, talvez uns flocos e pouco mais... Nevar em Portugal ao nivel do mar é muito raro metam isso na cabeça, RARISSIMO.
> 
> Quanto ao frio parece que vai ser intenso mas nada de extraordinário a ponto de bater recordes, penso eu



Não falo de nevões, nunca falei. Apenas digo que continuo a não achar impossível que caiam aguaceiros fracos de neve em locais pouco habituais.

O que me baseio...enquanto o CAPE Não seja um redondo 0, acho que não é nada de impossível!


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 10:07)

MSantos disse:


> Era muito bom isso acontecer... Mas isto não é um tópico de sonhos mas sim de previsões...



e as previsões indicam que nem tudo ainda está perdido


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 10:17)

mirones disse:


> Não falo de nevões, nunca falei. Apenas digo que continuo a não achar impossível que caiam aguaceiros fracos de neve em locais pouco habituais.
> 
> O que me baseio...enquanto o CAPE Não seja um redondo 0, acho que não é nada de impossível!



Eu subscrevo mirones. Nestas fases é difícil por vezes dosear desejos e previsões. Constantemente passamos para dois cenários EUFORIA ou PESSIMISMO. Obviamente que aqui falamos de previsões e, penso, teremos todos a consciência de que estamos a falar de pequenas probabilidades. Têm razão todos aqueles que dizem que esta entrada é seca. É de facto, e daí ser de destaque o frio previsto. É  pouco normal por estas latitudes e com esta localização termos, por exemplo, a iso -2 a abraçar o território horas a fio.

Quanto a  precipitação talvez o IM esteja a olhar aos output's do ECM. São de facto secos no período de mais frio. Mas esta não é uma entrada seca clássica. Existe e como referiste alguma instabilidade à volta. Cenários aqui ditos com o entusiasmo e a paixão que caracteriza por vezes este tópico tem menos de 1% de possibilidade. Lisboa (ou Coimbra, para puxar a brasa à sardinha) brancos... claramente não acredito. Agora possibilidade de um ou outro aguaceiro isolado poderem deixar uns flocos em locais pouco prováveis acredito. Proximidade de cota 0 em caso de precipitação é uma realidade. Temperaturas muito baixas tanto a 850 como a 500 hPa e geopotencial também ele baixo. Agora não esqueçamos: Probabilidade muito baixa exige expectativas também baixas. Mas IMPOSSÍVEL é uma palavra que não pode ser usada de todo para já


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2010 às 10:20)

*Este tópico não é de chat, venham mapas e opiniões mais fundamentadas.*


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

vitamos disse:


> Eu subscrevo mirones. Nestas fases é difícil por vezes dosear desejos e previsões. Constantemente passamos para dois cenários EUFORIA ou PESSIMISMO. Obviamente que aqui falamos de previsões e, penso, teremos todos a consciência de que estamos a falar de pequenas probabilidades. Têm razão todos aqueles que dizem que esta entrada é seca. É de facto, e daí ser de destaque o frio previsto. É  pouco normal por estas latitudes e com esta localização termos, por exemplo, a iso -2 a abraçar o território horas a fio.
> 
> Quanto a  precipitação talvez o IM esteja a olhar aos output's do ECM. São de facto secos no período de mais frio. Mas esta não é uma entrada seca clássica. Existe e como referiste alguma instabilidade à volta. Cenários aqui ditos com o entusiasmo e a paixão que caracteriza por vezes este tópico tem menos de 1% de possibilidade. Lisboa (ou Coimbra, para puxar a brasa à sardinha) brancos... claramente não acredito. Agora possibilidade de um ou outro aguaceiro isolado poderem deixar uns flocos em locais pouco prováveis acredito. Proximidade de cota 0 em caso de precipitação é uma realidade. Temperaturas muito baixas tanto a 850 como a 500 hPa e geopotencial também ele baixo. Agora não esqueçamos: Probabilidade muito baixa exige expectativas também baixas. Mas IMPOSSÍVEL é uma palavra que não pode ser usada de todo para já



Completamente de acordo 

E um cAAlmex para ajudar também não ia nada mal


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 11:17)

Muito significativa a anomalia de temperaturas para os próximos dias:








Fonte: wxmaps.org


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2010 às 11:46)

Boas ... pensei que hoje algum dos modelos cederia mas enganei-me ...
O GFS acentua ainda mais o Anticiclone a partir do proximo fim de semana, e o ECM acentua ainda mais a depressão para o proximo fim de semana !!
O GFS como diz que a depressão não entra em Portugal no fim de semana, isso condiciona toda a semana seguinte com tempo seco e morno !!
o ECM por outro lado como diz que a depressão entra coloca um centro depressionário por todo o Atlântico ás nossa latitudes !!

Quem vai ganhar a guerra, quando estamos a pouco mais de 120 horas !!


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

Situação complicada para grandes atrevimentos nos prognósticos. No GFS entrada fria a manter-se durante dias que tornaria o evento a primeira onda oficial de frio do ano e talvez a maior desde há uns anos para cá, com bastante frio que nas faixas litorais não seria tão significativo como no interior. No ECM o frio seria interrompido mais cedo com uma depressão, limitando talvez essa onda de frio em termos oficiais ao interior norte e centro.

Quanto a neve, parece-me cada vez menos provável uma surpresa de neve em locais pouco habituais pela já referida falta de precipitação, no GFS pequena janela de oportunidade ainda na 4ªfeira à tarde no centro do país (Beira interior e Alto Alentejo) mas apenas cotas médias, no ECM menos provável dado que a precipitação estará mais a sul com menos frio e no Aladin ainda menos que coloca precipitação apenas no Algarve. 

Há ainda a possibilidade da madrugada/manhã de 5ªfeira no litoral norte/centro em que o forte gradiente térmico entre a temperatura do mar e o frio significativo aos 500hPa gerar convecção, mas esta a ocorrer parece estar limitada ao mar e dificilmente entrará com fluxo de norte, pelo que é improvável um cenário como o de há um ano atrás, em que nessa altura havia um núcleo depressionário a noroeste que não existe agora, não existindo mecanismos adicionais para fomentar instabilidade nem um fluxo que leve convecção a vir do mar para terra, pelo contrário,  ascensos de ar parecem estar limitados de forma moderada ao mar e em terra até haverá alguma subsidência.

No ECM a onda de fria seria interrompida pela referida depressão que levaria neve aos locais habituais do interior norte e centro onde exista frio acumulado, mas sem grandes surpresas à partida.

Mas, é esperar e ver.


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2010 às 12:01)

Sinceramente, acho que vamos ter uma bela desilusão (aqueles que esperavam neve). Vão ser uns dias frios, com geada mas nada de especial. Em Trás-os-Montes estamos habituados a temperaturas negativas e só os jornalistas é que acham que estarem -1º ou -3º em Vila Real é algo de anormal. Para esta época do ano é bem normal.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

Vince disse:


> Situação complicada para grandes atrevimentos nos prognósticos. No GFS entrada fria a manter-se durante dias que tornaria o evento a primeira onda oficial de frio do ano e talvez a maior desde há uns anos para cá, com bastante frio que nas faixas litorais não seria tão significativo como no interior. No ECM o frio seria interrompido mais cedo com uma depressão, limitando-se essa onda de frio em termos oficiais talvez ao interior norte e centro.
> 
> Quanto a neve, parece-me cada vez menos provável uma surpresa de neve em locais pouco habituais pela já referida falta de precipitação, no GFS pequena janela de oportunidade ainda na 4ªfeira à tarde no centro do país (Beira interior e Alto Alentejo) mas apenas cotas médias, no ECM menos provável dado que a precipitação estará mais a sul com menos frio e no Aladin ainda menos que coloca precipitação apenas no Algarve.
> 
> ...



Pelas últimas saídas do GFS a única hipótese de neve a sul do Douro seria no Domingo com a colocação de uma depressão no golfo de Cadiz, que provocaria ventos de este, com isos abaixo de -4, e com alguma instabilidade associada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

O Gfs cada vez mete menos precipitação, isto vai ser é um evento frio e seco, eu gosto do frio mas preferia que fosse com precipitação, agora assim só vai vir é geadas para queimar tudo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O Gfs cada vez mete menos precipitação, isto vai ser é um evento frio e seco, eu gosto do frio mas preferia que fosse com precipitação, agora assim só vai vir é geadas para queimar tudo.



Não e a questão de estar a ser pessimista... pensar em nevar em Lisboa ou ate mesmo no Porto é o mesmo que ter esperança em ver frio  no verão em pleno alentejo -  impossivel!
Tirem isso da ideia...
Isso so acontecera la para 2030
Vamos ter sim frio... muito frio mas seco... algo que não estejamos habituados

Quanto a depressão colocada pelo ECM... logo se verá...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Não e a questão de estar a ser pessimista... pensar em nevar em Lisboa ou ate mesmo no Porto é o mesmo que ter esperança em ver frio  no verão em pleno alentejo -  impossivel!
> Tirem isso da ideia...
> Isso so acontecera la para 2030
> Vamos ter sim frio... muito frio mas seco... algo que não estejamos habituados
> ...



será assim tao impossivel.. 

está na hora de deixar os modelos e focar atençoes para as imagens de satelite.


----------



## godzila (5 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

Como podem ver, precipitação até que ainda vai haver amanhã, mas o frio ainda não deve ser suficiente para nevar a cotas baixas nem medias quanto a mim deve ficar pelos 800 ou 900 metros

















já aqui sim o frio é mais que muito mas nã0o devemos ter nada mesmo nada de precipitasção mas deve dar uma bela geada


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 13:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas ... pensei que hoje algum dos modelos cederia mas enganei-me ...
> O GFS acentua ainda mais o Anticiclone a partir do proximo fim de semana, e o ECM acentua ainda mais a depressão para o proximo fim de semana !!
> O GFS como diz que a depressão não entra em Portugal no fim de semana, isso condiciona toda a semana seguinte com tempo seco e morno !!
> o ECM por outro lado como diz que a depressão entra coloca um centro depressionário por todo o Atlântico ás nossa latitudes !!
> ...



É impressão minha ou já tivemos uma situação recente num passado próximo...e acho qu acabaram por convergir para um meio termo...


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2010 às 13:41)

amanhã outra depressao se irá formar a W do continente e cruzará o territorio no sentodo WNW-ESE provocando chuva por vezes forte no litoral a sul do cabo carvoeiro e no sul.
após a passagem o fluxo em todas as camadas atmosfericas rodará para o quadrante norte, entrando a massa fria que se encontra na europa ocidental e uma lingua de baixo geopotencial.
na minha opiniao amanhã deverá nevar a cotas de500-800m no norte e 800-1000m no sul.
as cotas descerão durante a noite para quinta.
após quinta feira a massa fria precorrerá todo o pais escapando á iso-5º apenas o sul/sudoeste, nestas condiçoes cotas de 200-400m são possiveis tal como em caso de aguaceiros mais fortes cotas 0.
tudo dependerá da direcçao do vento e potencial convectivo, estes dois ultimos aspectos sao determinantes pois ventos de NW introduziriam uma lingua de ar maritimo nas regioes costeiras enquanto NE puxariam o frio para o litoral, a convecçao tem o efeito de empurrar o ar frio em altura para a superficie, por outro lado se os ventos de NW tirariam o frio tambem aumentariam as possibilidades de aguaceiros no litoral....devido a todos estes factores é muito dificil prever com exatidao o que ocorrerá, pelo que apenas podemos esperar alguma surpresa ocasional, no litoral
no interior o cenario é diferente e aponta para frio indubitavelmente seco excepto talvez o extremo norte ou areas com caracteristicas que possam favorecer precipitação orografica....
o final desta intrusão polar ainda está por defenir...alguns modelos atrasam-no tornando esta situaçao numa fortissima e pouco credivel onda de frio enquanto outros acabam-na ja no domingo com o AMP a deslocar-se para norte e uma forte depressao no atlantico NW a establecer-se originando ciclogeneses no atlantico que afectariam a europa ocidental e de sul, establecendo-se pois uma circulaçao de oeste....tudo dependerá da evoluçao da crista anticiclonica que se esta a formar a W e da area de baixa que se tende a formar no atlantico NW
concluindo pode-se afirmar que teremos desde 4f/5f até sabado (pelo menos) frio em todo o pais com a capital a registrar minimas á volta dos 0-2º e maximas á volta dos 6-9º
após sabado nem vale a pena antecipar...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Frio de facto vamos ter
Mas so uma pergunta off-topic (desculpem):

Qual era a cota de neve prevista pelo IM no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006?


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 13:57)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Frio de facto vamos ter
> Mas so uma pergunta off-topic (desculpem):
> 
> Qual era a cota de neve prevista pelo IM no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006?



acho que era a volta dos 600 ou 800 metros!!!

e acabou por nevar a cota 0 

velhos tempos


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 14:00)

cardu disse:


> acho que era a volta dos 600 ou 800 metros!!!
> 
> e acabou por nevar a cota 0
> 
> velhos tempos



Velhos tempos... de facto... 
 Mas talvez as coisas ainda dêem uma volta tal como aquele dia

Mas para já estão prometidas temperaturas bem baixas...

Mas se observar geada nos carros já fico contente!


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

Acredito que amanhã ainda possa ver uns flocos de neve, mas nada de nevão ou algo que se pareça. Toca a seguir o satélite para ver onde anda a precipitação...


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

Vamos recuar um pouco no tempo...


*Terça-feira, 6 de Janeiro de 2009*

Situação Meteorológica Adversa - Tempo frio

De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, a situação nos próximos dias caracterizar-se-á por tempo frio e seco. Assim, espera-se:

•Descida das temperaturas, em especial da mínima;
•Vento fraco a moderado, soprando forte nas terras altas (aumentando, assim o desconforto térmico);
•Formação de gelo ou geada;
•*Ausência de precipitação, excepto para o dia de hoje, durante o qual ainda se prevê alguma precipitação sob a forma de neve acima dos 900/1000m.*

Ainda se lembram do que aconteceu certo? 


E já agora,

Tópico das previsões antes do 29 de Janeiro de 2006 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...s-segundo-os-modelos-janeiro-2006-a-98-4.html

Mesmo a 3, 4 dias a expectativa era de uma entrada seca, e depois foi o que se viu...


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2010 às 14:11)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Frio de facto vamos ter
> Mas so uma pergunta off-topic (desculpem):
> 
> Qual era a cota de neve prevista pelo IM no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006?



400m. Em 9 de Janeiro de 2009, era 700m, mas no próprio dia, quando já estava a nevar no Minho, desceu para "qualquer cota".


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

João Dias disse:


> Vamos recuar um pouco no tempo...
> 
> 
> *Terça-feira, 6 de Janeiro de 2009*
> ...




bem visto.,.,.,,

pessoal de lisboa e arredores.... quinta feira e sexta feira tudo a olhar para o satelite e radar

ps... não consigo aceder ao link acerva do tópico de 2006


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

vitamos disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas não percebi minimamente o que queres dizer:
> 
> De quando é este comunicado? De hoje como dizes no cabeçalho? Que comparação queres fazer??




ele refere-se a janeiro de 2009... o ano passado quando acabou por nevar em beja por exemplo dia 10 janeiro


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 14:31)

cardu disse:


> ele refere-se a janeiro de 2009... o ano passado quando acabou por nevar em beja por exemplo dia 10 janeiro



Entendi, erro meu na leitura do post. Peço desculpa.


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

vitamos disse:


> Entendi, erro meu na leitura do post. Peço desculpa.



por isso é que existe sempre aquela mínima esperança de haver alguma supresa em locais onde raramente isso acontece


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

Em 2006 o frio em altura era comparável mas houve uma depressão que não há agora, tudo no sitio certo, muita sorte para Lisboa por exemplo, não acontece muitas vezes e não temos agora infelizmente esse cenário.

Animação das 00h de dia 29 Janeiro até às 24h de 30 de Janeiro 2006


----------



## filipept (5 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

Vejam a animação de satelite (RGB) dos ultimos dias. Na parte final reparem no que está a passar na Irlanda que se poderá dirigir para cá.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsQ3U6-f4A8"]YouTube- rgb animation[/ame]


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2010 às 14:38)

outra coisa boa que teremos nestes proximos dias é a baixa hr, que leva a uma maior facilidade em nevar com temperaturas positivas de até 2 ou 3º
mas como disse tudo depende da convecçao que teremos no litoral


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 14:39)

cardu disse:


> por isso é que existe sempre aquela mínima esperança de haver alguma supresa em locais onde raramente isso acontece



Pois. O GFS continua a insistir numa quantidade ínfima de precipitação na zona litoral na madrugada de quinta para sexta, no pico do frio. Pelo que não me parece que seja de excluir desde já a possibilidade de meia dúzia de flocos, mesmo em cotas muito perto dos 0m. Isto só em cima da hora se vai saber o que realmente vai acontecer.


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

Vince disse:


> Em 2006 o frio em altura era comparável mas houve uma depressão que não há agora, tudo no sitio certo, muita sorte para Lisboa por exemplo, não acontece muitas vezes e não temos agora infelizmente esse cenário.



Claro que sim. São cenários diferentes. O meu post foi só para realçar o ponto de vista que a esta distância temporal ainda não se pode dizer que vai nevar em locais menos habituais ou por outro lado excluir totalmente essa hipótese. Este tipo de situações é sempre imprevisível até à última da hora.


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

Só uma questão: O Freemeteo baseia-se em que RUN's do GFS? e actualiza-se a que horas?

obrigado.


----------



## Morakot (5 Jan 2010 às 15:09)

Dependendo da existência e intensidade da precipitação, a cota deverá andar por volta dos 400 ou 500m, pontualmente pode cair a cotas inferiores, amanhã cidades como Bragança, Vila Real, Lamego, Viseu, Guarda, Covilhã.

penço eu

Por aqui esta bastante frio


----------



## Kaparoger (5 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

Por aqui estão 7º e a ameaça chuver!!
Com o frio que ai vem é so mesmo pena não haver


----------



## godzila (5 Jan 2010 às 15:40)

Esta RUN quanto a mim é a fotocopia da anterior o que não é mau de todo


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2010 às 15:54)

cada RUN que passa o Frio vai sendo reduzido e ir para os Espanhois....ai a RUN das 18h de ontem


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

godzila disse:


> Esta RUN quanto a mim é a fotocopia da anterior o que não é mau de todo



Diferente a partir das 72h. Uma curvatura ciclónica das isóbaras junto a Lisboa mete noroestes, baixando ligeiramente o frio, mas colocando precipitação. Sem precipitação não há neve, pelo que é uma run posítiva. Mais vale haver neve acima dos 500m do que termos cota 0, e nenhuma precipitação. Sempre há quem se divirta.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 16:01)

David sf disse:


> Diferente a partir das 72h. Uma curvatura ciclónica das isóbaras junto a Lisboa mete noroestes, baixando ligeiramente o frio, mas colocando precipitação. Sem precipitação não há neve, pelo que é uma run posítiva. Mais vale haver neve acima dos 500m do que termos cota 0, e nenhuma precipitação. Sempre há quem se divirta.



E mesmo assim...







Eu continuo a ver bastante frio, algumas zonas mais intensas, outras menos, em relação à run anterior. Mas pouco muda e o frio até é mais abrangente no global. A RUN é mais animadora em termos de eventuais aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2010 às 16:06)

vitamos disse:


> Eu continuo a ver bastante frio, algumas zonas mais intensas, outras menos, em relação à run anterior. Mas pouco muda e o frio até é mais abrangente no global. A RUN é mais animadora em termos de eventuais aguaceiros esporádicos.



Mas quando entra a precipitação a temperatura a 850 hpa sobe cerca de 2 graus. Mas se a temperatura à superfície ajudar, as isos ainda são negativas, pelo que pode haver surpresas.


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

David sf disse:


> Mas quando entra a precipitação a temperatura a 850 hpa sobe cerca de 2 graus. Mas se a temperatura à superfície ajudar, as isos ainda são negativas, pelo que pode haver surpresas.



não sei se é algo de importante, mas quando entra a precipitação na zona da Lisboa existe ainda uma iso -2ºC...não sei se isso é algo de relevante para haver uma eventual surpresa, os mais entendidos que me esclareçam.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2010 às 16:17)

squidward disse:


> não sei se é algo de importante, mas quando entra a precipitação na zona da Lisboa existe ainda uma iso -2ºC...não sei se isso é algo de relevante para haver uma eventual surpresa, os mais entendidos que me esclareçam.



Não é só por si... Frio a 500hPa, geopotencial favorável e um outro factor que o David sf referiu muitíssimo bem: O frio à superfície. O dia ideal para entrar precipitação seria 5ª feira para surpresa em locais menos habituais. Mas de qualquer forma surpresas não são de descartar (nem de acreditar muito).


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2010 às 16:25)

Por aqui o céu esta muito nublado mas com nuvens baixas que com o vento deixam de vez em quando espreitar o sol. Era bom seguir a run do meteograma por localidades mas continua a ser a das 6 que aparece. Aguém me aconselha um site para ver as runs?
Com a temperatura que está, para nevar teria que descer muito... muito. Vamos ver o que acontece mas não creio que tenhamos surpresas... pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## rozzo (5 Jan 2010 às 16:25)

Quer-me parecer cada vez mais parecido com 9 Janeiro 2009.

Parece-me o GFS querer modelar uma depressão pequena na 6ª feira, com razoável precipitação a descer o país..

Não se nota nos mapas meteociel, pela escala, mas vendo a cunha de ar "quente" a entrar pelo centro a enrolar, e a precipitação a aparecer..

Isto seria muito bom sinal para todo o Norte e interior Centro, e de qualquer maneira improvável para o litoral Centro devido a esta intrusão de ar marítimo..

E falta nesta data já algum frio em altitude como já referido...

Mas.. Esperemos!


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2010 às 16:42)

saida animadora a das 12z, com uma perturbaçao embebida na massa fria a provocar chuva na tarde de 6f e noite de 6f-sab....nos outros dias as esperanças reduzem-se ao litoral oeste e extremo norte


----------



## Santos (5 Jan 2010 às 16:42)

Boa tarde,

Creio que a situação que se avizinha é de difícil modelação.
Com -35 a 500hPa numa área tão importante como o Norte de Portugal devido à sua orografia bem como isos baixissimas a 850hPa a precorrer todo o país tudo poderá ocorrer, sendo que o contrário também é verdade.

No entanto e devido á duradoura presença do frio, acredito plenamente que poderá nevar em locais pouco habituais, é ir verificando sondagens, satélite e radares


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 16:57)

Tenho e a sensação que quanto mais falamos em nevar em locais pouco habituais... menor e a probabilidade de isso acontecer....

Se calhar e melhor encarar a situação com mais cautela...

Para Mim os unicos distritos que poderão ver neve a cotas pouco habituais são os de Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto... e talvez portalegre...

Tirando os distritos mais habituais... claro...


----------



## mirra (5 Jan 2010 às 17:08)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Tenho e a sensação que quanto mais falamos em nevar em locais pouco habituais... menor e a probabilidade de isso acontecer....
> 
> Se calhar e melhor encarar a situação com mais cautela...
> 
> ...




quem dera que estejas correcto no que dizes


----------



## granizus (5 Jan 2010 às 17:10)

Esta última run está de facto mais animadora 
Só faltava mesmo mais um pouco de precipitação a entrar, o que se parece confirmar


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2010 às 17:14)

Entretanto, após um dia sem chuva, amanhã após o meio-dia teremos novamente precipitação para as regiões do centro-sul e sul do continente.  *Provavelmente alguma neve para cotas altas nas regiões do interior centro.*

Previsão numérica do IM


----------



## granizus (5 Jan 2010 às 17:18)

O Weather Channel já mete neve para 6ª, Sábado e Domingo em Montalegre.

Gerês aí vou eu


----------



## godzila (5 Jan 2010 às 17:49)

qual pode ser a cota para amanhã?
eu apostava ai para os 700 metros não sei eu gostaria de ver neve aqui á porta
mas eu fico-me pelos 600 metros eu ainda vou construir uma torre como aquela do dubai que tem um extraordinários 828 metros  que com os meus 600 já dava para ver neve de volta e meia .


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

Falando em modelos:
Nesta run o GFS manteve tudo aquilo que tem apostado nos ultimos dois dias.
No minimo até Domingo é tempo de frio e TEMPO SECO PARA QUANDO ELE CHEGAR MAIS A SÉRIO ...
Depois no Domingo e Segunda uma depressão quase aniquilada em termos de pressão vai passar a Sul de Portugal !!
Depois nem voçês tem neve e frio e nem eu tenho chuva .... !!

Já agora falando em termos de NAO a tendencia é para que nos proximos 15 dias ele tenda a ficar positivo mais daqui a uns 10 dias !!

Fiquem bem,


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2010 às 17:54)

.
.
.
Mais uma vez fica aqui o nome do tópico para os mais desatentos
.
.
.
*Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*
.
.
.
Chats, gosto de chuva, não gosto, disparates, alarmismos, provocações, etc... tem que ser eliminado. Eu preferia não estar sempre a chamar a atenção mas...haja respeito pelo resto das pessoas que lêem o tópico.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Falando em modelos:
> Nesta run o GFS manteve tudo aquilo que tem apostado nos ultimos dois dias.
> No minimo até Domingo é tempo de frio e TEMPO SECO PARA QUANDO ELE CHEGAR MAIS A SÉRIO ...



Olhe que não é bem assim; amanhã à tarde teremos tempo instável nas regiões do sul, eventualmente com aguaceiros e trovoadas, especialmente no Algarve !!!

Carta Sinóptica de Superfície


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

A guerra continua, e continua-se a aceitar apostas para depois deste episódio frio!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 18:58)

Boa Run do ECMWF...oposta à do GFS...
Só é pena não conseguir ver a precipitação...


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2010 às 19:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boa Run do ECMWF...oposta à do GFS...
> Só é pena não conseguir ver a precipitação...



Nem é preciso basta ver a direção do vento, que na melhor hipotese poderá nevar ai em Bragança, pois deverá haver ar frio acumulado.
Este sim é um caso que se vê algumas vezes e não o que vem agora devido à direção do vento(mais uma vez repito o que escrevo)


----------



## sunny (5 Jan 2010 às 19:13)

Então quem me esclarece? Amanhã chouve ou não em Lisboa?Uns dizem que sim, outros que não...


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

sunny disse:


> Então quem me esclarece? Amanhã chouve ou não em Lisboa?Uns dizem que sim, outros que não...



Sim chove


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 6 de Janeiro de 2010

Regiões Norte:
Céu geralmente pouco nublado. Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte no litoral.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima. Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior.

Região Centro e Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado. Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de quadrante norte no litoral.
Aguaceiros, que podem ser fortes durante a tarde. Possibilidade de neve acima de 800 m de altitude. Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Jan 2010 às 19:34)

Volto a frisar que em 2006 a situação era bem identica....também não havia precipitação...e depois no proprio dia era só noticias....continuo a não descartar a hipotese de haver "agua-neve" e ate algo ainda mais agradavel nas regiões do litoral e até mesmo Lisboa.....as temperaturas que estão no IM são altas para o frio que se avizinha...as cotas irão ser bem baixas....

Por exemplo...o IM hoje de manhã por volta das 8h...nao dava neve......para amanha...mais tarde..."lembraram-se" de por neve acima dos 800m...um exemplo...

Até ver...

Cumps


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2010 às 19:39)

Quanto ao frio, entre quarta e sexta vai haver aguaceiros esporádicos em especial no Norte e Centro esses aguaceiros vão ser de neve acima dos 200m mantenho a previsão que fiz a uns 5 dias atrás


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

miguel disse:


> Quanto ao frio, entre quarta e sexta vai haver aguaceiros esporádicos em especial no Norte e Centro esses aguaceiros vão ser de neve acima dos 200m mantenho a previsão que fiz a uns 5 dias atrás



Concordo perfeitamente.....a cota podera descer ainda mais até...podendo mesmo andar proxima dos 0m....nas regiões do litoral (incluíndo Lisboa)!!


Cumps


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

Du_Ga disse:


> Volto a frisar que em 2006 a situação era bem identica....também não havia precipitação...e depois no proprio dia era só noticias....



Isso não corresponde inteiramente à verdade, basta pesquisares o histórico do fórum nessas datas. 
Este é o tipo de mensagens que encontras nos seguimentos da altura:




> _«Esta ultima saida das 18h é bastante boa. Mantêm o frio em altura e como diz o Minho, vai haver precipitação em toda a metade oeste da peninsula, que irá progredindo de norte para sul, para que todos fiquemos contentes»_
> 
> _«No weather.com a minima para Lisboa vai ser de 4ºC com 90% de probabilidade de chuva.Vamos ver se o vento provocará uma temperatura mais baixa»_
> 
> ...



Em 2006 o IM dava cotas relativamente baixas, 400/600 metros para os parametros deles nessa altura que eram muito mais conservadores que estão a ser este ano, a Aemet dava neve em Badajoz e até na Andaluzia, havia frio e havia precipitação prevista devido a um núcleo depressionário. Para Lisboa é que ninguém acreditou muito que fosse possível, mas noutras zonas era uma expectativa natural, o snowforecast tinha bastante neve a norte e centro e mesmo no Alentejo.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

Como já foi dito mais atrás, para nevar a cotas baixas em Lisboa, tem que se formar um núcleo de baixas pressões na zona, que por um lado ajude à acumulação de frio e por outro lado gerar precipitação. Olhando para os modelos, neste momento essa depressão não existe e se tal acontecer não há neve para ninguém.

Certo é que as temperaturas vão baixar bastante nos próximos dias e há que ter os devidos cuidados e precauções para este tipo de episódios.

Ainda faltam 48 horas para atingirmos as temperaturas mais baixas a 500/850 hPa e muito pode mudar, mesmo em cima do hora.

Dados de 2 estações de Lisboa, em 29-01-2006. Atentem na temperatura e pressão:

*Portela*







*Amadora*


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 20:19)

Sinceramente eu acho que não irá haver precipitação...logo não há neve, pelo menos desde que vivo em Bragança não houve uma única entrada  de Norte que resultasse em neve, pelo menos para esta zona do País e que eu me lembre!


----------



## ACalado (5 Jan 2010 às 20:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sinceramente eu acho que não irá haver precipitação...logo não há neve, pelo menos desde que vivo em Bragança não houve uma única entrada  de Norte que resultasse em neve, pelo menos para esta zona do País e que eu me lembre!



Atenção a sexta feira ai para Bragança  para amanhã na minha opinião as regiões onde existe maior probabilidade de haver precipitação é as regiões do interior centro e sul do país portanto neve pode cair acima dos 500m 600m aqui no centro havendo uma descida da cota com o passar do dia, agora o pessoal do litoral mais concretamente de Lisboa caso exista precipitação amanhã a temperatura não será suficientemente baixa para nevar  vamos aguardar mais umas horas e fazer o nowcasting que nós possibilita saber o que se vai passar com umas horas de antecedência


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

spiritmind disse:


> Atenção a sexta feira ai para Bragança  para amanhã na minha opinião as regiões onde existe maior probabilidade de haver precipitação é as regiões do interior centro e sul do país portanto neve pode cair acima dos 500m 600m aqui no centro havendo uma descida da cota com o passar do dia, agora o pessoal do litoral mais concretamente de Lisboa caso exista precipitação amanhã a temperatura não será suficientemente baixa para nevar  vamos aguardar mais umas horas e fazer o nowcasting que nós possibilita saber o que se vai passar com umas horas de antecedência



Sabes estou um pouco céptico em relação à precipitação para Bragança...têm sido sempre a pôr e a tirar...aínda não vi duas runs semelhantes, já foi na quarta, na quinta agora é sexta...






Isto era já para amanhã...previsto com apenas 54 horas de antecedência...


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Jan 2010 às 20:53)

Acho que desde 2005!Eu sou do inicio de 2006 e já havia habitantes nesta casa..!Muitos menos, mas já eramos!!  E outra questão...Uma vez que não existe apenas um modelo de previsões, (o qual quase toda a gente está a considerar - GFS) ainda não está tudo perdido...É óbvio que tem que existir alguma racionalidade por parte de todos nós e não andarmos a dizer à toa a toda a gente que vai nevar debaixo de terra, mas ponderadamente podemos ter uma réstia de esperança..O próprio GFS falha por vezes e outros acertam na vez dele! O frio está a entrar com força (e desse temos certeza!) e agora nada melhor que cada um por si e para todos nós, ir fazendo de Norte a Sul e de Oeste a Este, o seguimento do que vemos e sentimos, e não do que esperamos ver..!Olhos lá para cima e já agora com um casaquito vestido que dizem que está para aí um calor esquisito...:assobio:


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

Vou escrever algo off topic mas que diz respeito a previsões.

Se há dois parametros meteorológicos dificeis de prever para Portugal é de certeza ondulação forte(temporal), e neve a cotas baixas.

Tal como o Tiagofsky escreveu nestes ultimos tempos tem havido pouca racionalidade em algumas previsões como o facto de dar neve para Lisboa(ou dar a suposição de).

Este, e espero estar redondamente enganado vai ser um episódio seco e frio e se calhar o unico dia com supresa poderá ser na sexta feira, já reparei que muita gente não repara na posição das isobaras nos modelos, mas as devem olhar!


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Jan 2010 às 21:03)

Sim, faz sentido que façam referência a essas cotas em modelos numéricos e em países com cotas negativas,mas obviamente que foi uma hipérbole utilizada por mim, uma vez que inclusivamente com este episódio não há previsão de cota 0 quase em lado nenhum, salvo alguma rara excepção!


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2010 às 21:22)

Apesar de eu estar céptico em surpresas, também tenho esperanças. A entrada é brutal em altitude e não é uma entrada seca clássica, é mista, tem boa componente marítima, Inglaterra encheu-se de neve hoje, é quanto a mim também um pouco leviano afirmar-se que é impossível neste cenário.


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

Vince disse:


> Isso não corresponde inteiramente à verdade, basta pesquisares o histórico do fórum nessas datas.
> Este é o tipo de mensagens que encontras nos seguimentos da altura:
> 
> 
> ...




Eu continuo a afirmar o mesmo...mas se formos por ai...o weatheronline...da pa sintra apenas 1ºC e 70% de probabilidade de chuva para sexta...

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...REGION=0005&WMO=08532&LEVEL=52&R=0&NOREGION=1

E o weather.com tambem nao anda longe...temperatura de 5ºC para Lisboa...com 50% de probabilidades de chuva.....para domingo...

Cumps


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2010 às 21:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> ... pelo menos desde que vivo em Bragança não houve uma única entrada  de Norte que resultasse em neve, pelo menos para esta zona do País e que eu me lembre!



Nem sempre, no dia de Natal de 2004 o vento norte era tão intenso que arrastou alguma da neve da Sanábria e deixou aqui uma fina camada branca.


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Du_Ga disse:


> Eu continuo a afirmar o mesmo...mas se formos por ai...o weatheronline...da pa sintra apenas 1ºC e 70% de probabilidade de chuva para sexta...
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...REGION=0005&WMO=08532&LEVEL=52&R=0&NOREGION=1
> 
> ...




A precipitação da 6ªfeira apareceu apenas esta tarde na saída das 12z do GFS, foi uma novidade, e a de Domingo para já ainda não está no mesmo campeonato das expectativas dada a distância. Se na véspera (hoje é 3ªf) eu tiver precipitação na 6ªf como houve em 2006, outro galo da confiança cantará 


Já agora a depressão de 2006, que para já não existe actualmente, e que provocou preciosos aguaceiros no desenrolar do evento ao arrastarem o frio dos níveis médios e altos para baixo.


----------



## rozzo (5 Jan 2010 às 21:34)

Não se fixem em mínimas para ver se neva!

Mínimas estão ligadas às inversões junto ao solo, nada a ver com o que se passa lá em cima necessáriamente!

Podia numa situação limite estar -3º em Sintra, e começar a chover! Aliás vimos episódios de "freezing rain" recentemente em Portugal, e pessoal a refilar por chover com 0º!

Fiava-me mais numa máxima baixa num dia de chuva para isso, embora longe de certo, agora pela mínima não vale a pena..

E se realmente estiver uma situação em que é para nevar, com a atmosfera realmente gélida, e com precipitação suficientemente forte para afundar o frio.. Este vem, e neva, não é pela máxima ou mínima prevista pelo modelo.. 

29 janeiro de 2006, antes da neve, a temperatura estava acima dos 6/7º, e desceu aos 0º, a mínima foi nesse pico rápido, no suposto "pico do calor", e uns graus abaixo da mínima registada de noite, e prevista pelos modelos!

Estes picos frios convectivos estão fora do ciclo diurno da temperatura pela radiação/insolação, não se guiem por isso.

Aliás, por algum motivo as cotas de neve têm num determinado local sempre pouca margem, de 200/300metros, e não "neve entre os 500 e 1500 metros" que seria se fossemos atrás do ciclo da temperatura à superfície...


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

Lá se foi a precipitação de sexta...


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

Só vos digo uma coisa...Novidades fresquinhas no vosso site de modelos favorito.. Valendo a run das 18 o que vale...!


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2010 às 22:03)

Saída após saída tenho mais esperança de que vamos ser brindados com surpresas muito agradáveis!

Pessoal do Norte e Centro Litorais... 







Fonte: Meteociel


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 22:03)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Só vos digo uma coisa...Novidades fresquinhas no vosso site de modelos favorito.. Valendo a run das 18 o que vale...!



Novidades?


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 22:05)

Embora esteja na Áustria, estou cada vez mais confiante que vocês aí em Portugal vão ter a cotas baixas do tipo 200 metros.

Aquela entrada de norte, vinda do UK, leva alguma humidade e muito frio. E pelo evoluir da situação, creio que vai haver precipitação. Provavelmente mais no norte e no litoral. Quem sabe ainda irá ser mais que um dia!!!!! E quem sabe vai nevar já amanhã aos 300-400 metros (tipo Braga).



rozzo disse:


> Não se fixem em mínimas para ver se neva!
> 
> Mínimas estão ligadas às inversões junto ao solo, nada a ver com o que se passa lá em cima necessáriamente!
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

mirones disse:


> Saída após saída tenho mais esperança de que vamos ser brindados com surpresas muito agradáveis!
> 
> Pessoal do Norte e Centro Litorais...
> 
> ...



Isso é um verdadeiro sonho. Mas ainda estamos a 3 dias do evento e muito pode mudar...


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Novidades?



sim.... em bragança ja viram neve 4 vezes.....

o pessoal do litoral também gosta de a ver ao vivo


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Mas nessa situação a iso -5 estava confinada ao extremo Norte pelo que as cotas não seriam assim tão baixas. Possibilidade de neve pelos 100-200 metros acho que só mesmo do Porto para cima. 

Mas ainda faltam alguns dias pelo que não vale a pena estar a especular muito. O mais importante a reter de todas estas saídas é que a entrada não é totalmente seca e a precipitação anda a rondar, e provavelmente vai acabar por cair alguma coisa. Vamos é a ver se em períodos em que as temperaturas em altitude permitem cotas mais baixas.


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Vocês estão a colocar os mapas sem ver as isobaras, mas vejam novamente se pode haver precipitação com a isobara colocada no sentido NE, SE como é mostrado no mapa das 72 horas?
Como alguem escreveu é das (18)! Está tudo dito!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

cardu disse:


> sim.... em bragança ja viram neve 4 vezes.....
> 
> o pessoal do litoral também gosta de a ver ao vivo



Ficarei igualmente contente se nevar no litoral.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2010 às 22:18)

No que ao meu caso diz respeito ... a chuva ... pois o resto nem vale a pena sonhar, a depressão do proximo fim de semana, no GFS já nem sequer existe e este modelo parece que não quer recuar de jeito nenhum..... 
E sinceramente parece mais provável o ECM juntar-se ao GFS do que o caso contrário !!
Parece uma situação muito identica aquilo que já aconteceu este ano e o mais provável é passar rocando Portugal a sul e depois então formar-se a junção do AA com o AP !!

Quanto áquilo que entusiasma o pessoal do Norte parece-me a mim que a possibilidade de nevar a cotas a baixas será maior na Quinta e Sexta que é quando não deverá haver precipitação apesar de quem esteja no litoral Norte poder ter uma chance acima dos 400 metros.

Centro e Sul nem sonhem .... 

PS: É a minha opinião e por isso deve ser respeitada ...


----------



## salgado (5 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

A previsão do IM para amanhã (quarta) é muito animadora para o interior centro! "Região Centro e Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) de quadrante norte no litoral.
Aguaceiros, que podem ser fortes durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de neve acima de 800 m de altitude.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima."


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

João Dias disse:


> Mas nessa situação a iso -5 estava confinada ao extremo Norte pelo que as cotas não seriam assim tão baixas. Possibilidade de neve pelos 100-200 metros acho que só mesmo do Porto para cima.
> 
> Mas ainda faltam alguns dias pelo que não vale a pena estar a especular muito. O mais importante a reter de todas estas saídas é que a entrada não é totalmente seca e a precipitação anda a rondar, e provavelmente vai acabar por cair alguma coisa. Vamos é a ver se em períodos em que as temperaturas em altitude permitem cotas mais baixas.



Aqui penso que contaria bastante o frio instalado à superfície. Mas atenção, concordo que o Litoral Norte perante estas condições poderá ver de novo neve, já mais para baixo creio ser mais dificil devido ao "aquecimento" do micro-núcleo depressionário em contacto com as águas da costa portuguesa antes de atingir o Litoral Centro. Ainda assim que sabe?


----------



## cactus (5 Jan 2010 às 22:23)

cardu disse:


> sim.... em bragança ja viram neve 4 vezes.....
> 
> o pessoal do litoral também gosta de a ver ao vivo



Não é que eu acredite em "grandes " surpresas lá para o final da semana,mas dá a impressao que alguns membros do forum querem a neve só para eles


----------



## white_wolf (5 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

Oi amigos da meteorologia.

Sigo com atenção e sou um utilizador assíduo aqui para ver as vossas previsões do estado do tempo.

Gostava de saber, ou caso alguém me pode-se informar se poderá nevar, por estes dias que ai vem, para uma aldeia chamada Fornelos, situada no concelho de Cinfães do douro, distrito de viseu. A aldeia terá em media 550 a 600 metros de altitude e tbm podera nevar a cotas mais baixas??!!

Grandes saudações... e continuem assim.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Aurélio disse:


> No que ao meu caso diz respeito ... a chuva ... pois o resto nem vale a pena sonhar, a depressão do proximo fim de semana, no GFS já nem sequer existe e este modelo parece que não quer recuar de jeito nenhum.....
> E sinceramente parece mais provável o ECM juntar-se ao GFS do que o caso contrário !!
> Parece uma situação muito identica aquilo que já aconteceu este ano e o mais provável é passar rocando Portugal a sul e depois então formar-se a junção do AA com o AP !!
> 
> ...



Com todo o respeito, só espero que não tenhas razão...1º em relação à possível depressão do próximo fim-de-semana que seja o ECMWF a ter razão.
Em 2º acho que alimentar esperanças baseadas naquilo que os modelos mostram, com o devido respeito, a palavra sonhar não será certamente o melhor termo a aplicar nesta situação, para terminar a tua intervenção parece-me como sempre pessimista e não fundamentada.


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

psm disse:


> Vocês estão a colocar os mapas sem ver as isobaras, mas vejam novamente se pode haver precipitação com a isobara colocada no sentido NE, SE como é mostrado no mapa das 72 horas?
> Como alguem escreveu é das (18)! Está tudo dito!



Psm, na run das 12 apareceu algo de novo e interessante precisamente nas isobaras, das 18z ainda não vi porque ainda não se gerou este mapa ainda. Nota-se ali uma pequena perturbação.







E em relação à saída das 18z, deixa-me que te diga que tenho pensado bastante nela ultimamente.  Vou explicar porquê.

Aqui há uns tempos escrevi aqui, em forma de interrogação, porque é que a saída das 18z inventava de forma regular uma depressão cavada nas proximidades da latitude de Lisboa durante o mês de Dezembro, aconteceu umas 3 ou 4 vezes, sem nunca se verificar na prática, na altura disse que era uma saída que tendia a traçar cenários mais improváveis/imaginativos, enquanto a das 00z e 12z já sabemos que são mais comportadinhas e por norma mais fiáveis porque são inicializadas com observações reais. Mas na atmosfera por vezes, muito raramente, o que salta cá para fora não é o mais provável e acontece uma surpresa.

Ora nem o GFS nem nenhum modelo nas saídas operacionais acabou por prever na véspera o que se passou na madrugada de 23 de Dezembro, mas curiosamente, a saída das 18z andou semanas a inventar uma ciclogenese explosiva naquelas zonas, e aquilo não era propriamente normal no modelo, uma vez ou outra tudo bem, mas fez aquilo umas quantas vezes, e não era a 300 horas mas a 100 ou 120. E isto é uma coisa que me tem feito pensar bastante face ao que se passou depois a 23 de Dezembro, porque eu pessoalmente até dei na cabeça de muita gente amiga por ligarem a isso.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

psm disse:


> Vocês estão a colocar os mapas sem ver as isobaras, mas vejam novamente se pode haver precipitação com a isobara colocada no sentido NE, SE como é mostrado no mapa das 72 horas?
> Como alguem escreveu é das (18)! Está tudo dito!



A run é das 18, mas não faz os anticiclones girarem ao contrário. Vê-se claramente uma curvatura ciclónica no sul do país, quando houver modelos de mesoescala ela ver-se-á melhor:







Quanto à precipitação vejam como seria frustrante acontecesse o que o sempre exagerado modelo japonês prevê:






Amanhã algum dos grandes modelos vai "ao fundo" e já irá tarde. As diferenças são escandalosas entre GFS e ECM e já abaixo das 100h!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Vem para aí o general Inverno   nas restantes horas o frio chega a Marrocos e Argélia que dose...venha de lá isso de que forma for, pessoal no interior preparem-se que aí a coisa vai ser feia muito cano vai estoirar.


----------



## karkov (5 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com todo o respeito, só espero que não tenhas razão...1º em relação à possível depressão do próximo fim-de-semana que seja o ECMWF a ter razão.
> Em 2º acho que alimentar esperanças baseadas naquilo que os modelos mostram, com o devido respeito, a palavra sonhar não será certamente o melhor termo a aplicar nesta situação, para terminar a tua intervenção parece-me como sempre pessimista e não fundamentada.


x2

vamos com calma e deixemos o povo sonhar... o pior que pode acontecer é não acontecer nada... batemos o dente e fechamo-nos em casa agarrados ao pc a escrever aqui que podia ter caido uma neve se não sei quê se aliásse a não que mais


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

Nunca me lembro de ter visto Bragança azul durante 384h seguidas!


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Nunca me lembro de ter visto Bragança azul durante 384h seguidas!



é o inverno puro e duro!!

então sexta feira sempre se confirma um aumento de nebulosidade a partir do inicio da manhã não é???


----------



## Santos (5 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

Aurélio disse:


> No que ao meu caso diz respeito ... a chuva ... pois o resto nem vale a pena sonhar, a depressão do proximo fim de semana, no GFS já nem sequer existe e este modelo parece que não quer recuar de jeito nenhum.....
> E sinceramente parece mais provável o ECM juntar-se ao GFS do que o caso contrário !!
> Parece uma situação muito identica aquilo que já aconteceu este ano e o mais provável é passar rocando Portugal a sul e depois então formar-se a junção do AA com o AP !!
> 
> ...



Caro amigo,

Com todo o respeito e sem sonhos, permita-me humildemente que lhe diga que com a iso -35 a 500 hPa sobre este território bem como isos muito baixas e por vários dias a 850 hPa ninguém pode dizer "nem em sonhos"

Mais, repare que esta entrada deverá divergir no que aos ventos respeita, sendo de difícil modelação


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 23:04)

Isto é o que diz o ECMWF, interpretado pelo I.M...falta é o símbolo da neve nos dias de precipitação...


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Eheh!Perderam-no!Quanto ao que eu tinha dito a bocado acerca das novidades, foi simplesmente relativamente à saída da run 18z!Tava ocupado e por isso não dava para comentar, logo fiz aquele breve reparo!Continuo a dizer para...Chillaarrr....!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 23:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Isto é o que diz o ECMWF, interpretado pelo I.M...falta é o símbolo da neve nos dias de precipitação...
> 
> Normalmente eles nunca colocam esse símbolo na previsão numérica
> 
> Iso de -4 sobre Lisboa.... esta bonita esta


----------



## granizus (5 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

Parece bem...


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

granizus disse:


> Parece bem...



o quê?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

granizus disse:


> Parece bem...



não consigo ver a tua imagem ...


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

e no dia 12?? a minha zona cheia de "riscas" na precipitação...será que se está a cozinhar algo para esse dia?

de qualquer das formas esta RUN não foi má de todo, mas vamos ver as próximas


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> não consigo ver a tua imagem ...



Isto:


----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2010 às 23:35)

squidward disse:


> e no dia 12?? a minha zona cheia de "riscas" na precipitação...será que se está a cozinhar algo para esse dia?
> 
> de qualquer das formas esta RUN não foi má de todo, mas vamos ver as próximas



até lá ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2010 às 23:36)

cardu disse:


> até lá ainda falta muito tempo



sim, por isso é que disse para acompanhar as proximas RUN's.


----------



## Nashville (5 Jan 2010 às 23:46)

boas.

pelo que tenho vindo analisar já alguns dias a cada dia que passa vão sempre adiando a tão esperada  "branca" caindo do céu.... aqui para os meus lados...

mas pelos comentários "ditos" pelos mais experientes nesta matéria, 
continuam na expectativa e sempre à espera da tal saída justificando
os seus saberes perante o acontecimento.....

é óbvio que cada vez mais vai sendo difícil prever o tempo a muitas horas do seu acontecimento....  
pois vejam a saída GFS das 18 para sexta-feira ás 19h
claro que é sabido que é uma previsão para 72h..... por isso vale o que vale.

a atmosfera está cada vez mais instável por isso vamos com calma e vamos analisando
as próximas RUN´S que vão saindo, mas com poucas horas de previsão....

conforme diz o membro " irpsit " (Aquela entrada de norte, vinda do UK, leva alguma humidade e muito frio) por isso me deixa com alguma esperança.... a ver vamos....

cumps
Nashville


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

Pouco percebo disto mas olhando para a imagem satélite do IM, consultando o accuweather e tendo em atenção a temperatura que agora faz e as nuvens que cobriram Vila Real durante o dia... não me espantava se amanhã nevasse. É só uma opinião e vale o que vale.

Nota: o weather.com também faz uma previsão algo diferente dos modelos, nomeadamente à precipitação e queda de neve.


----------



## Snow (5 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

Vince disse:


> Psm, na run das 12 apareceu algo de novo e interessante precisamente nas isobaras, das 18z ainda não vi porque ainda não se gerou este mapa ainda. Nota-se ali uma pequena perturbação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo Vince, é uma grande questão essa, da run das 18h. Realmente aquele ciclogénese explosiva, que os modelos mostraram na altura, ninguém espera que tal viesse a verificar-se. Acho que a run das 18h terá que começar a ser analisada de forma mais particular, e não dar-se o desprezo de ser a run das 18h. As vezes uma pequena mudança de padrão na run das 18h poderá a influenciar um determinado episódio. 

Já agora grande é a consideração que tenho pelos teus comentários. Uma palavra. Fantásticos


----------



## filipept (6 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

Isto está de doidos...

Já repararam, de certeza, que a unica coisa que os modelos parecem estar a acertar é o frio prolongado e mesmo a sua intensidade tem variado. No que respeita à precipitação é simplesmente uma incógnita, até para os modelos, porque basta haver um ligeiro desvio num qualquer ingrediente e tudo pode mudar, até em menos de 24h. Tenho estado a acompanhar as saídas, em especial olhar para os diferentes modelos no wetter3.de. A cada saída algo de novo parece querer surgir.
Para já, em termos da desejada neve a cotas baixas, o dia mais propicio é o dia 8 ao final da tarde no litoral norte. A temp a 850hpa está baixa o suficiente, a temp a 500z continua abaixo dos -31 -32, uma boa HR a 700hpa. O unico problema, neste cenário, é que a precipitação é fraca.

Penso que a maior parte de nós é um pouco limitada para analizar os modelos, então estas situações nem se fala. Quanto a mim, a minha formação são os anos nesta casa  . Este forum poderia ser uma oportunidade para alguns profissionais explanarem melhor algumas situações


----------



## RRguru (6 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Boas!
Parece que uma coisa é garantida e unânime em todos os modelos vamos ter temperaturas extremamente baixas mesmo no centro e sul do país. Se por um lado já é habitual termos temperaturas negativas no centro norte e norte, já não será tão habitual no centro sul e sul, principalmente junto à faixa costeira.
No dia 29/01/2006 poucos sonhariam com o que viria a acontecer, no entanto... até um ano depois também aconteceu.
Olhando para as próximas horas (até domingo), e tentando fazer uma junção das previsões do ECMWF/GFS/NOGAPS (para mim as mais fiáveis) podemos ter alguma esperança (vagas é certo) que, a manterem-se as tendências, possa nevar (sem acumulação) ou saraivar nas zonas perto do litoral centro/sul na noite de 6ª e madrugada de sábado.
Parece-me evidente que irá existir alguma, pouca precipitação ao longo da faixa costeira, resta é saber em que "forma" virá. Não nos esqueçamos que esta entrada é de norte com alguma humidade, vinda da UK, que como se sabe está em alerta vermelho por causa do gelo e neve (zona sul da UK).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

pessoal msn weather e foreca dao neve para esta zona :O
nao e por nada mas estamos a menos de 24 dessa previsao alguem me da uma luz??!


----------



## mirra (6 Jan 2010 às 00:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pessoal msn weather e foreca dao neve para esta zona :O
> nao e por nada mas estamos a menos de 24 dessa previsao alguem me da uma luz??!



pelo menos que eu saiba (que pouco sei) o MSN e extremista de mais... mas as vezes uns Pentium's 2 podem acertar


----------



## kikofra (6 Jan 2010 às 00:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pessoal msn weather e foreca dao neve para esta zona :O
> nao e por nada mas estamos a menos de 24 dessa previsao alguem me da uma luz??!



O msn ja uma vez previu neve para aqui e falhou, espero que nao aconteca agora isso


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Jan 2010 às 00:37)

*Neve no Reino Unido*

Boa noite colegas

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas nao consegui resistir!

Se estiver a fazer algo mal, peço mais uma vez desculpa...

http://zaphod.camstreams.com/

http://nairb1.camstreams.com/

http://camglobal16.camstreams.com/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2010 às 00:38)

kikofra disse:


> O msn ja uma vez previu neve para aqui e falhou, espero que nao aconteca agora isso



pois mas dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 era o msn weather o unico a prever neve e nao é que acertou


----------



## snowstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 00:38)

Sei que a probabilidade de isto acontecer é pequena, pois com o que li por aqui, acima das 72h as previsões são o que são.
No dia 10 parece que teremos neve no Centro e Alentejo... pelo que os modelos indicam. Fica a imagem


----------



## snowstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 00:39)

*Re: Neve no Reino Unido*



Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite colegas
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas nao consegui resistir!
> 
> ...



Um amigo meu está em Londres a terminar as suasférias e disse-me que neva em grande quantidade.


----------



## mirra (6 Jan 2010 às 00:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois mas dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 era o msn weather o unico a prever neve e nao é que acertou



e verdade. mas já estes dias na ultima vaga de frio previa neve aqui para braga (neve mesmo) e nem neve,nem esporadica.
mas é possivel


----------



## Stinger (6 Jan 2010 às 02:12)

Podia vir alguma chuvita para cair o elemento branco e logo hoje que faço anos era mesmo a calhar


----------



## SnowMan (6 Jan 2010 às 02:13)

Charlie, consultando agora pela primeira vez o msn weather, não vejo previsão de nenhuma neve.
Posso ter consultado algum mapa errado, será que me podes dar o link onde viste neve?


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jan 2010 às 02:28)

...Era uma vez um pequeno País Europeu à beira-mar plantado em latitudes próximas dos 40º e no extremo sudoeste do Continente.Demasiado exposto à Atlanticidade .Gozava portanto de um clima temperado sem grandes excessos, quer no Verão, quer no Inverno.Nas trocas comerciais com outros Povos Europeus ( Vikings, Eslavos e outros povos do Norte)
mas também com inúmeros povos do Leste ( Unos, Otomanos entre outros)
diz-se que , os mercadores  aproveitavam para tirarem uns dias de férias, prolongando a sua estada  para usufruirem da candura climatérica de Olissipo e Portus Cale entre outras .
Há relatos que no Inverno, muitas Casas Reais Europeias transferiam as Cortes  para esse País ,para fugirem aos rigores da Estação.
Quando nevava ,de tempos em tempos distantes,
era notícia e os estrangeiros que na neve ,em quase todos os Invernos quedavam atolados,troçavam dos autóctones por tal festa , por tão pouco evento.

Pois bem; - se há  tais relatos , pois que venham esses  pequenos eventos ,
Essas pequenas erupções  , pequenas turbulências,que  a esta distância
e com a complexidade da situação  podem  eventualmente ocorrer e que farão toda a diferença...
Ou  dito de uma outra forma: Há  "condições favoráveis"  para a ocorrência 
de aguaceiros fracos de neve em sítios pouco comuns na mesma proporção 
às  " condições favoráveis à ocorrência de  trovoadas" ,
que são previstas , dias a fio, no interior norte e centro , 
no Verão ,  quando  só  em um ou dois dias a ocorrência é registada...
E a  aproximação nesta analogia pecará por defeito...
Ainda assim, esta coisa de estarmos nos próximos 4 dias nesse limbo  "das condições favorávéis", é bem interessante,
Mesmo sabendo que  na maior parte das vezes,
 a expectativa que foi exagerada é obviamente gorada...

Só mais uma achega:
E não é que agora 100 horas na previsão volta a ser futurologia?
Para onde vai pender o prato da balança, depois destes quatro dias?
Que diferença dos gigantes da previsão para tão perto...
Penda para o lado que pender, este caso de divergência,
será no futuro, claro objecto de referência.


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 04:08)

bem isto está a ser uma autentica lotaria, na RUN das 0h, ha possibilidades de surpresas de Domingo para Segunda...

edit- é impressão minha ou está-se a cozinhar algo parecido com o 29 de Janeiro de 2006, entre os dias 10/11 e 12?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Jan 2010 às 09:09)

squidward disse:


> bem isto está a ser uma autentica lotaria, na RUN das 0h, ha possibilidades de surpresas de Domingo para Segunda...
> 
> edit- é impressão minha ou está-se a cozinhar algo parecido com o 29 de Janeiro de 2006, entre os dias 10/11 e 12?



Hummm...  ainda falta muito tempo.... mas apesar de não ser impossível não me parece....

O freemeteo ate preve neve fraca para Lisboa... mas...


----------



## snowstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

snowstorm disse:


> Sei que a probabilidade de isto acontecer é pequena, pois com o que li por aqui, acima das 72h as previsões são o que são.
> No dia 10 parece que teremos neve no Centro e Alentejo... pelo que os modelos indicam. Fica a imagem



afinal a imagem mudou e não me perguntem como. Quando a coloquei aqui era diferente


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

snowstorm disse:


> afinal a imagem mudou e não me perguntem como. Quando a coloquei aqui era diferente



É o que acontece quando se fazem links directos para a fonte (hotlinks). A imagem é actualizada na origem e deixa de fazer sentido na discussão. Não o façam, metam sempre a imagem num servidor de alojamento de imagens como o imageshack ou outro


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2010 às 09:40)

A run das 0z do GFS é imelhorável para o sul. A depressão atlântica foi colocada muio mais próxima do Algarve, e com um sentido dos ventos que não varre o frio, pelo contrário, quando começasse a precipitação estariam isos negativas de Beja para norte. Seria uma segunda-feira de neve no interior alentejano e os algarvios lá teriam a chuva da qual nunca se fartam. 

O ECM segue na sua, acompanhado por todos os outos modelos exceptuando o DWD, acompanhado também por 90% dos ensembles do GFS. Não seria a primeira vez que o GFS praticamente sozinho levava a sua avante, apesar de eu confiar mais no ECM, há sempre aquela esperança.

Deixo aqui o snowforecast, baseado no GFS para o período +4 a +6 dias. Note-se que também as serras d'Aire e de Montejunto estão a verde.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 09:45)

amanhã para o fim da tarde o gfs põe neve em Tomar e todo o interior centro


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 09:53)

David sf disse:


> A run das 0z do GFS é imelhorável para o sul. A depressão atlântica foi colocada muio mais próxima do Algarve, e com um sentido dos ventos que não varre o frio, pelo contrário, quando começasse a precipitação estariam isos negativas de Beja para norte. Seria uma segunda-feira de neve no interior alentejano e os algarvios lá teriam a chuva da qual nunca se fartam.
> 
> O ECM segue na sua, acompanhado por todos os outos modelos exceptuando o DWD, acompanhado também por 90% dos ensembles do GFS. Não seria a primeira vez que o GFS praticamente sozinho levava a sua avante, apesar de eu confiar mais no ECM, há sempre aquela esperança.




Sim, está muito lindo no GFS, um ângulo de ataque perfeito da depressão, com o sector frio a ser arrastado para o continente, com neve abundante no interior sul  embora talvez apenas a uns 400m baixando mais mas já depois da precipitação.








Mas também acho que é o ECM que vai ganhar esta.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

o gfs é nosso amigo... run das 6h.... mais neve para Tomar no sabado....


----------



## white_wolf (6 Jan 2010 às 10:10)

Oi gente...

para o Porto, havera neve por estes dias, e para Cinfaes do Douro, distrito de Viseu alguem me pode dizer algo. Vou estar por la estes dias

Saudações Metereologicas...


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

Na run das 6z, as diferenças entre GFS e ECM atenuam-se. A depressão a 120h está cada vez mais a norte. Para Segunda à 1 da manhã, o ECM centra a depressão na costa norte portuguesa, enquanto que o GFS mete-a no Cabo de São Vicente. São alguns km que fzem toda a diferença para quem quer ver neve.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jan 2010 às 10:16)

David sf disse:


> Na run das 6z, as diferenças entre GFS e ECM atenuam-se. A depressão a 120h está cada vez mais a norte. Para Segunda à 1 da manhã, o ECM centra a depressão na costa norte portuguesa, enquanto que *o GFS mete-a no Cabo de São Vicente. São alguns km que fzem toda a diferença para quem quer ver neve*.





Pois 



Eu por mim deixava ficar assim e não mexia mais nada


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 10:18)

cardu disse:


> o gfs é nosso amigo... run das 6h.... mais neve para Tomar no sabado....



Onde estás a ver isso ? Qual é a cota ?


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2010 às 10:20)

Eu prefiro que fique assim


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

Realmente é algo pouco credível, mas... 







Nem que seja para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 10:31)

Vince disse:


> Onde estás a ver isso ? Qual é a cota ?




estou a ver na run gfs das 6h....

com uma iso -4 da para nevar lá a vontade penso eu....


----------



## godzila (6 Jan 2010 às 10:33)

ultima Hora aqui em Pampilhosa da serra já cai neve nada de mais só durou uns segundos mas era mesmo neve agora é esperar pela precipitação de logo á tarde e desfrutar do elemento branco.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2010 às 10:35)

cardu disse:


> estou a ver na run gfs das 6h....
> 
> com uma iso -4 da para nevar lá a vontade penso eu....



É factor por si só insuficiente. Pode eventualmente nevar lá mas a temperatura a 850hPa não é de todo critério fundamental. Pode chover perfeitamente também com a iso -4 a 850hPa. Nunca se esqueçam que a cota de neve tem muitos critérios que já foram aqui referidos


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 10:35)

cardu disse:


> estou a ver na run gfs das 6h....
> 
> com uma iso -4 da para nevar lá a vontade penso eu....



Cotas e precipitação:
http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=tomar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jan 2010 às 10:38)

Boas,

Vale o que vale, mas deixa-me com esperanças...

Alcaria do Cume / Feiteira:







Parece que é desta que vejo o Caldeirão arrefecido


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

só quero que me respondam o seguinte:

Esta entrada polar que vai afectar Portugal Continental não é uma entrada seca típica pois não???


----------



## filipept (6 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Situação muito interessante a que acabou de modelar o GFS, porém, como tem acontecido em todo este evento, o mais certo é que o GFS baralhe e volte a dar. 
A situação é dos dias 10, 11 e 12, reparem que uma pequena depressão a entrar a sul de portugal a dirigir-se para o interior Espanhol e a ter de recuar um pouco para o interior Português, isto causado pelo AA no norte de Marrocos, e entretanto uma pequena bolsa fria a surgir do lado Atlantico, em frente à Galiza e Minho. Tudo isto associado ao frio instalado a 850hpa daria festa em grande parte do interior norte, e centro e talvez sul Português. Seria já mais dificil chegar ao litoral.

Acho que esta situação modelada é pouco comum, pois finalmente vinham bons ventos de Espanha 

Antes desta situação referida espero ver qualquer coisa assinalável no,litoral norte. Apostaria no dia 8 ao final da tarde (mas não faço all-in)

Atenção que apenas o frio a 850hpa não significa neve (por exemplo o geopotencial é muito importante), ainda por cima nas nossas latitudes.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2010 às 10:53)

A entrada propriamente dita será no dia de Sexta de feira que é quando as temperaturas mais baixas !!
Infelizmente tb é nessa altura que se preve tempo mais seco !!
Mas acho que o litoral Norte ainda tem boas chances de ter o elemento branco !!

Do mesmo modo que se hoje ao final do dia houver precipitação no interior centro nas zonas mais altas (não arrisco cotas) tb poderá nevar.
Para quem queria o tempo frio e polar a todo custo ... ao contrário do tempo de chuva (eu sei que no Norte e Centro estão fartos por estarem com 3 meses de chuva), pois bem, parece-me a mim que será no Sábado no litoral Norte e Centro e Domingo (interior total) que podem ver mais neve !!

Já agora o GFS colou-se quase por completo ao ECM !!
Felizmente que o ECM continua a ser o mais certeiro no curto prazo


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 11:00)

filipept disse:


> Situação muito interessante a que acabou de modelar o GFS, porém, como tem acontecido em todo este evento, o mais certo é que o GFS baralhe e volte a dar.
> A situação é dos dias 10, 11 e 12, reparem que uma pequena depressão a entrar a sul de portugal a dirigir-se para o interior Espanhol e a ter de recuar um pouco para o interior Português, isto causado pelo AA no norte de Marrocos, e entretanto uma pequena bolsa fria a surgir do lado Atlantico, em frente à Galiza e Minho. Tudo isto associado ao frio instalado a 850hpa daria festa em grande parte do interior norte, e centro e talvez sul Português. Seria já mais dificil chegar ao litoral.
> 
> Acho que esta situação modelada é pouco comum, pois finalmente vinham bons ventos de Espanha
> ...




Ia escrever sobre isso, é um pormenor bastante interessante, com uma baixa em altura a NW e uma à superfície a SE. Mas fica a imagem a ilustrar o que disseste. O GFS anda muito criativo, dava um bom vendedor de bíblias. Vamos lá ver como isto evolui.


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2010 às 11:08)

cardu disse:


> só quero que me respondam o seguinte:
> 
> Esta entrada polar que vai afectar Portugal Continental não é uma entrada seca típica pois não???



Já foi falado pelo Vince:



Vince disse:


> Apesar de eu estar céptico em surpresas, também tenho esperanças. A entrada é brutal em altitude e *não é uma entrada seca clássica, é mista, tem boa componente marítima*, Inglaterra encheu-se de neve hoje, é quanto a mim também um pouco leviano afirmar-se que é impossível neste cenário.





O ECM não mete a depressão assim tão a Norte, quando em comparação com esta última saída das 6h do GFS:


----------



## miguelgjm (6 Jan 2010 às 11:18)

Alguém arrisca acerca da probabilidade de nevar na covilhã nos proximos dias~'


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Situação deveras interessante, vamos ver no que dá e onde.
Com um pouco de sorte até em alguns locais do Algarve poderá nevar, caso o baixo geopotencial se verificar e claro as baixas temperaturas nas camadas mais importantes para estas situações da atmosfera o permitirem.

Será engraçado verificarmos a sondagem das 12 ou mesmo da Corunha, pois creio que talvez as temperaturas tanto a 850hPa com a 500 hPa possam estar já mais baixas do que o que refletem os modelos...talvez!


----------



## white_wolf (6 Jan 2010 às 11:48)

*Neve*

Alguem pode dizer, ou arriscar, neve para estes dias, para o Porto, Cinfães do distrito de Viseu. Vou para la estes dias!!


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2010 às 12:10)

São estas coisas que nos deixam doentes e sem saber o que pensar e esperar.

Esta quanto muito fica para recordação, Previsão Wunderground para Lisboa:


----------



## Kaparoger (6 Jan 2010 às 12:11)

Por aqui estão 3º e nem chove nem faz sol!! 
Quase todos os anos por esta altura neva, em janeiro ou fevereiro, será que vai ser nesta vaga de frio??
Até o msn da neve passageira para coimbra esta noite/madrugada..


----------



## filipept (6 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

Vince disse:


> Ia escrever sobre isso, é um pormenor bastante interessante, com uma baixa em altura a NW e uma à superfície a SE. Mas fica a imagem a ilustrar o que disseste. O GFS anda muito criativo, dava um bom vendedor de bíblias. Vamos lá ver como isto evolui.



Realmente, essas imagens são bem mais clarificadoras dessa possivel situação. É uma 'dança' fantástica, mas é apenas mais uma possibilidade que o GFS apresenta. A concretizar-se seria algo extraordinário, ou seja, muito raro.

White_Wolf, é muito díficil dizer se vai nevar e onde, agora Viseu terá mais probabilidades devido à altura, mas tudo tem a ver com a precipitação e isso, neste episódio, talvez nem a 24h se consegue saber.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

Aconselho a consultar o http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib
Previsão para 3-6 dias !!!
Teriamos o Alentejo cheio de neve. Será de confiar?


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 12:29)

esta RUN é um sonho

alem de reforçar a Neve para aqui no Domingo e Segunda, dá ainda a possibilidade de alguma agua-neve no Sábado.

eu bem digo, está-se a cozinhar "algo branco" para esses dias...desta vez não sei porque, mas tenho um feeling que vai nevar por estas bandas


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 12:33)

nunca vi uma previsão de "Neve fraca" para aqui, apenas tem sido o máximo "saraiva fraca"


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2010 às 12:51)

_Just for the record._


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Jan 2010 às 13:05)




----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

esse mapa está muito semelhante ao de Jan.2006...vamos aguardar


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

Gilmet disse:


> _Just for the record._



Para Lisboa tambem dão...

é pena é isso não se manter por muito tempo...

provavelmente amanha já não  haverá nada disso nas previsões... nem sequer do freemeteo


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2010 às 13:34)

Já que se fala no freemeteo, puxo a brasa à minha sardinha. Máxima de 2,3ºC!






Não esquecer que este site baseia as suas previsões no GFS, e pode acontecer que esse modelo venha a recuar e aproximar-se mais do que prevê o ECM (ou ao contrário, ainda tenho esperanças, até porque costumam ser os dois a convergirem para uma solução mista, e o GFS já recuou). A culpa do eventual erro não será do freemeteo.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 13:44)

É claro que tudo o que é sites que se baseiam no GFS ou em mesosoescalas que se alimentam do GFS vão nas próximas horas despejar neve, possibilidade de neve e sleet por quase todos os cantos. 

Mas não vale a pena falar muito mais disso (das previsões dos sites) porque como já foi dito nas páginas anteriores, para já o GFS está com cenário demasiado bom e um pouco isolado, com uma posição da depressão a sul, o ECM está longe desse cenário optimista, pelo que cuidado com as expectativas que o trambolhão pode magoar, são muitas horas que faltam em termos de previsão


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 13:44)

bem ... agora é só aguardar o que vai acontecer


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Jan 2010 às 13:46)

Vejam bem...para sintra...

http://img94.imageshack.us/i/83683348.jpg/


Saraiva...quinta, sexta e sabado...neve fraca domingo e segunda...5 dias! 



Cumps


----------



## psm (6 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

O post que o vince pôs é do mais elucidativo que se pode ter nesta altura do campeonato!

Em relação às apostas parece que o ECMWF ganhou a aposta até este momento, mas até ao lavar dos cestos...


----------



## white_wolf (6 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

*neve*

Filipept, agradeço a tua previsão... Vai dando news, caso saibas mais ou de algo para la avisa..

Obrigada


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

tou a gostar tou!

acho que uma coisa temos a certeza... vai haver supresas..
batalha entre NORTE CENTRO E SUL

quem irá sair vencedor?!!


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2010 às 14:27)

psm disse:


> O post que o vince pôs é do mais elucidativo que se pode ter nesta altura do campeonato!
> 
> Em relação às apostas parece que o ECMWF ganhou a aposta até este momento, mas até ao lavar dos cestos...



Sem dúvida.
Para não induzir as pessoas em erro e encher os visitantes ( que agora nem são assim tão poucos) de falsas expectativas, penso que a atitude do Vince foi a mais sensata.
Engraçado também a forma como algumas pessoas têm ignorado previsões próximas e mais realistas em relação às de longo alcance com pouquissima fialibilidade.


----------



## Nashville (6 Jan 2010 às 14:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> tou a gostar tou!
> 
> acho que uma coisa temos a certeza... vai haver supresas..
> batalha entre NORTE CENTRO E SUL
> ...




eu tambem....


cumps
Nashville


----------



## granizus (6 Jan 2010 às 14:47)

Pelos modelos parecew estar garantido o frio para os próximos 5 dias, com o elemento branco a aparecer no litoral norte até à madrugada de sábado. Depois quanto ao Sul está tudo mais incerto, mas com fortes probabilidades de surpresas para a madrugada de Domingo, manhã de 2ª.
É o que eu acho


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2010 às 14:57)

Aqui SãO Miguel, por agora está fora dessas batalhas pelo frio, pois por hoje reinam as temperaturas amenas e o sol! Dia primaveril aqui na costa sul da ilha


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 15:38)

Está a sair a RUN das 12h, vamos ver como se comporta...


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

Mantenho a minha espectativa sobre as madrugadas de sexta e sábado. Não sei se será possível bater os -4,1ºC de 16 de Dezembro de Aljezur mas...   







Sobre o sagrado manto branco em cotas de 400/500m... isso é um nowcasting que por agora não se coloca...


----------



## godzila (6 Jan 2010 às 15:52)

agora chuva 
de manhã ainda vi cair neve durante uns segundos, agora nada estou a ficar 
bem mas vamos a ver isto ainda promete eu já vejo cair lá no topo do monte pode ser que ainda aqui me venha dar as boas noites


----------



## filipept (6 Jan 2010 às 15:55)

Alguém do IM poderia colocar aqui a saída das 12 do ECM relativamente à precipitação  ?? É que o GFS acaba de colocar precipitação e mais um pouco de frio no litoral norte, em especial no Minho. Como era bom ter acesso a esses dados. (O sat24.com parece confirmar a saída... vamos ver.)

Mais uma saída mais uma mudança nas previsões a muito curto prazo. A partir de agora irei estar mais focado nos satelites (gosto em especial do RGB)


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2010 às 15:58)

Agreste disse:


> Mantenho a minha espectativa sobre as madrugadas de sexta e sábado. Não sei se será possível bater os -4,1ºC de 16 de Dezembro de Aljezur mas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se a memória não me atraiçoa, pois acho que isto já foi falado, Aljezur tem a estação num local onde é bastante propicio às inversões térmicas e só. O que aí vem é frio de advecção como tal por Aljezur, não se baterão records de frio certamente . E se assim fosse (o que não me importava nada) imagina o interior norte de Portugal!


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2010 às 16:00)

filipept disse:


> Alguém do IM poderia colocar aqui a saída das 12 do ECM relativamente à precipitação  ?? É que o GFS acaba de colocar precipitação e mais um pouco de frio no litoral norte, em especial no Minho. Como era bom ter acesso a esses dados. (O sat24.com parece confirmar a saída... vamos ver.)
> 
> Mais uma saída mais uma mudança nas previsões a muito curto prazo. A partir de agora irei estar mais focado nos satelites (gosto em especial do RGB)



Uma saída quase igual no curto prazo do gfs mas má na transição para o médio prazo para quem esperasse ver neve a cotas baixas no fim de semana. Menos frio, com uma entrada da frente mais cedo. As esperanças no litoral nesta altura situam-se mais a Norte na 6ª feira. No interior aí sim é possível que a neve caia a cotas médias nos próximos dias.


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 16:03)

que saída desastrosa!! lá se foram as "surpresas" para Domingo e segunda


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

squidward disse:


> que saída desastrosa!! lá se foram as "surpresas" para Domingo e segunda



A manter a tendência (que me parece irreversível) será um Domingo e Segunda de chuva, sendo que no Domingo tal poderá significar um nevão grande para o Interior Norte e Centro, sobretudo nas primeiras horas do dia. Quanto a outras surpresas creio que estão eliminadas (*no que ao fim de semana diz respeito*).


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

Isto anda tudo maluco por aqui...
De facto, as coisas aqui para o litoral centro e sul não estão famosas quanto à queda de neve, tal como é normalíssimo todos os anos... A diferença é que desta vez existe uma pequena possibilidade de nevar por cá, mas é muito baixa, por isso não alimento grandes expectativas quanto ao que se vai passar...
O IM, apesar de tradicionalmente conservador, como convém a uma entidade pública, nada prevê de significativo, quer a nível de temperaturas (pelo menos para os litorais) quer a nível de precipitação, com a excepção do Minho e Douro Litoral... Não é por nada, mas acho que a montanha vai parir um rato... Oxalá me engane redondamente...


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2010 às 16:15)

E porque é que o I.M prevê neve para esta madrugada para Bragança?
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## granizus (6 Jan 2010 às 16:20)

Bem, parece que com esta última saída vamos ter mais precipitação no norte e centro, o que poderá causar alguns nevões, mas só a cotas médias altas (em virtude do frio que foi retirado) 
Quanto ao Sul e aqui a zona de Lisboa parece-me que não vamos passar da chuva


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 16:24)

granizus disse:


> Bem, parece que com esta última saída vamos ter mais precipitação no norte e centro, o que poderá causar alguns nevões, mas só a cotas médias altas (em virtude do frio que foi retirado)
> Quanto ao Sul e aqui a zona de Lisboa parece-me que não vamos passar da chuva



É caso para dizer que aguardo ansiosamente pela RUN das 18h, é que esta foi tão mázinha....que nem tenho palavras
Embora já estivesse preparado para que isto acontecesse, mas por outro fiquei um  pouco surpreedido, porque desde as RUN's de ontem que se vinha a desenhar +/- um padrão de "surpresas" para os dias 10/11 ou 12...subitamente esta RUN destruiu TUDO. Por isso venha de lá a RUN das 18h.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jan 2010 às 17:06)

Nas runs da  manhã OO E 06 do GFS  , eram as regiões mais a sul e mais para o fim de semana,que se enquandravam os cenários mais propícios para aquilo que todos queremos ver : a neve.
Agora, na das 12, volta a ser o Norte e curiosamente o Minho e o Douro Litoral e antes ainda do fim de semana a ser a região apontada mais propícia para vermos o tão desejado elemento branco.
Aliás , esta saída é uma aproximação clara ao ECM (algum teria que ceder).
Mas mais logo, na próxima run ,quem nos garante que o modelo Europeu não baralha e torna a dar e apontará  cenários agora  abandonados pelo GFS?
A dança dos modelos é coisa antiga.Existiu desde sempre.Tem a sua idade
Muito mais numa situação de difícil modelação como esta que agora vamos viver.
Expectante? Ainda?
Sim .Claro. Não será em todos os Invernos que tanto frio em todos os níveis,
está acompanhado na previsão por algumas precipitações.
Para ver ( alguma) neve em locais pouco habituais a porta até sábado, continua entreaberta.Veremos quantas mais danças os modelos vão executar
e que surpresas estarão guardadas ...
E mesmo que nada ocorra aqui para o meu burgo,
só esta expectativa é apaixonantemente excitante...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2010 às 17:20)

Esta saida desiludiu-me a respeito da neve, épa estava já todo contente que ia ver neve como aconteceu em 2006, mas se calhar acabo por não ver nada.


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2010 às 17:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> Nas runs da  manhã OO E 06 do GFS  , eram as regiões mais a sul e mais para o fim de semana,que se enquandravam os cenários mais propícios para aquilo que todos queremos ver : a neve.
> Agora, na das 12, volta a ser o Norte e curiosamente o Minho e o Douro Litoral e antes ainda do fim de semana a ser a região apontada mais propícia para vermos o tão desejado elemento branco.
> Aliás , esta saída é uma aproximação clara ao ECM (algum teria que ceder).
> Mas mais logo, na próxima run ,quem nos garante que o modelo Europeu não baralha e torna a dar e apontará  cenários agora  abandonados pelo GFS?
> ...



Melhor, não poderia ser dito e escrito 

Agora é que é a fase mais engraçada, que é o seguimento do radar, satélite, e ver por onde "pende"

Por estas latitudes tudo o que vier e caso venha será recebido de "portas abertas".

Até ao lavar dos cestos é e sempre será vindima


----------



## SnowMan (6 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

Na Galiza ainda é chuva com temperaturas entre 4 e 5ºC.


----------



## RRguru (6 Jan 2010 às 17:44)

Boas!
Parece que esta Run das 12h do GFS "desiludiu" muita gente, mas na verdade foi só a confirmação da previsão do ECMWF. Mas também não está garantido.
A esta distância ainda tudo pode mudar. 
Na verdade quando "tento" analisar as tendências verifico o GFS/ECMWF/Nogaps, e quando estão divergentes tento "medir" pelo meio. Como se costuma dizer no meio é que está a virtude. Não sei se estou certo, mas é assim que que tento fazer.
No entanto continuo a dizer que a haver algo parecido com neve, será no final de 6ª madrugada de sábado, para os locais menos óbvios do litoral norte e centro, pois os "suspeitos" do costume vão levá-la toda (Interior Norte e centro)...
O fascínio na Metereologia é que não conseguimos controlar e prever com garantias.


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2010 às 17:49)

Mesmo para o litoral Norte a coisa complicou, já que apesar de aumentar a precipitação para a tarde da sexta há alguma entrada de ar marítimo, e a iso a 850hPa ronda os -3ºC, o que só deve dar para neve a partir dos 300, 400 metros.


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

isto agora foi só para resfriar um pouco as ideias......

não tarda surge outro modelo e entra tudo novamente em euforia!!!


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

*Informação Institucional MeteoPT.com*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vai decorrer nas Penhas da Saúde o 4º Encontro do MeteoPT.com, no último fim de semana deste mês, de 29 a 31 de Janeiro.







Os interessados devem contactar por *mensagem privada* para mais detalhes, até à meia noite da próxima 6ªfeira.

As inscrições são limitadas ou dependentes de lotes de inscritos a partir de um certo número devido à disponibilidade ou não de alojamentos extra que nesta altura do ano pode não ser fácil de se conseguir.

Quem é da região ou optar por não ficar hospedado é convidado a juntar-se ao grupo no Sábado ou Domingo se assim desejarem.


----------



## psm (6 Jan 2010 às 19:04)

Conclusão! As apostas foram feitas, e quem apostou no ECMWF ganhou!

Vamos voltar ao tempo da chuva a temperaturas amenas(corrente de oeste), e se houver uma melhoria é lá para daqui a 8 dias eee.....

Deve-se ter atenção ao dia 14 se tal acontecer, mas ainda são muitos dias até lá!


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2010 às 19:40)

E Domingo deve nevar bem por aqui.... Eu sempre disse que isto ia acabar assim!


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jan 2010 às 20:20)

Não há mesmo modo de ver neve na Póvoa de Lanhoso. So de 10 em 10 anos 
Valha-nos ao menos a proximidade da Serra do Gêres e da Serra da Cabreira


----------



## godzila (6 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

E de repente tudo muda onde havia frio agora não há, onde havia sol agora há chuva onde havia neve agora não há nada, isto está tudo trocado tudo marado do processador.
A ver vamos mas o frio que era para durar até terça já só vai até domingo e a temperatura que ia ao -6 agora fica nos -2
Só uma coisa onde é o tópico dos desanimados estou a pressisar de desabafar mais um pouco


----------



## karkov (6 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

Verbo Haver...

Pretérito imperfeito

havia
havias
havia
havíamos
havíeis
haviam




em termos de desilusão estamos todos iguais


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

karkov disse:


> Verbo Haver...
> 
> Pretérito imperfeito
> 
> ...




Bem podes dizer...
Mas se não for agora um dia hei-de voltar a ver neve por aqui, tal como vi numa manhã de Domingo há quase 4 anos...


----------



## godzila (6 Jan 2010 às 21:34)

karkov disse:


> Verbo Haver...
> 
> Pretérito imperfeito
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela correcção
De facto devia ter tido mais cuidado na escrita, já corrigi os erros ortográficos
Mas no que interessa, será que ainda vamos ter algum frio de jeito ou vamos ficar com este clima ameno e primaveril que tivemos hoje.


----------



## rodrigom (6 Jan 2010 às 21:40)

godzila disse:


> Obrigado pela correcção
> De facto devia ter tido mais cuidado na escrita, já corrigi os erros ortográficos
> Mas no que interessa, será que ainda vamos ter algum frio de jeito ou vamos ficar com este clima ameno e primaveril que tivemos hoje.



ameno e primaveril? eu por acaso hoje por aqui tive bastante frio.. mais durante a manha


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

Run das 18z, imagem inacreditável...
parece de propósito


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

vinc7e disse:


> Run das 18z, imagem inacreditável...
> parece de propósito



que tristeza


----------



## NunoBrito (6 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

*Comunicado Tecnico Operacional - 01/10 
ASSUNTO:
Tempo Frio - Gelo e Neve


INFORMAÇÃO GERAL

De acordo com as informações actualizadas e disponibilizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, o estado do
tempo no Território de Portugal Continental será caracterizado nos próximos dias pela descida acentuada
das temperaturas, em especial da mínima, para valores que em vários locais podem ser negativos, o que
associado à presença de humidade poderá originar em vários locais a formação de gelo ou geada.
De salientar que durante o dia de amanhã (4ªfeira) há a possibilidade de queda de precipitação
pontualmente forte (acima dos 10 mm/h) em alguns locais a Sul de Montejunto-Estrela.
Destaca-se ainda a possibilidade de queda de neve, em especial na tarde e noite de 4ªfeira (06JAN), nas
regiões interiores e em cotas acima dos 800 metros. As condições meteorológicas esperadas são, assim,
consentâneas com as condições típicas de Inverno para o enquadramento geográfico do território
continental Português.


EFEITOS EXPECTÁVEIS

· Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem;
· Cortes de estradas devido à queda de neve;
· Condições favoráveis à formação de gelo nas estradas;
· Aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações devido às temperaturas baixas, conjugadas com o
vento forte nas terras altas, exigindo cuidados acrescidos, em especial, para os grupos mais vulneráveis.
· Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio.


DETERMINAÇÕES OPERACIONAIS

Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determina-se aos Srs. Comandantes
Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) da ANPC e respectivos CDOS:
1. A garantia do permanente acompanhamento e controlo de todas as ocorrências, através dos
respectivos CODIS ou 2ºCODIS nomeadamente nas áreas historicamente identificadas como
mais sensíveis, assim como a imediata informação ao CNOS sobre todas as situações
operacionais relevantes;
2. A divulgação deste comunicado às Autoridades Politicas Distritais e Municipais, aos Oficiais de
Ligação das várias entidades e aos SMPC.
*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

vinc7e disse:


> Run das 18z, imagem inacreditável...
> parece de propósito



Estes mapas representam tendências, de um dado modelo, e é desse modo que devem ser encarados.

Basta reparar na escala do mapa e ver como se ignoram, por completo, toda a diversidade de factores que originam centenas de micro-climas por esse continente fora...Ou alguém acredita, olhando para este mapa, que a precipitação, numa espécie de conspiração, irá contornar, quase ao milímetro, a nossa fronteira terrestre com Espanha?


----------



## karkov (6 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Estes mapas representam tendências, de um dado modelo, e é desse modo que devem ser encarados.
> 
> Basta reparar na escala do mapa e ver como se ignoram, por completo, toda a diversidade de factores que originam centenas de micro-climas por esse continente fora...Ou alguém acredita, olhando para este mapa, que a precipitação, numa espécie de conspiração, irá contornar, quase ao milímetro, a nossa fronteira terrestre com Espanha?



true


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Estes mapas representam tendências, de um dado modelo, e é desse modo que devem ser encarados.
> 
> Basta reparar na escala do mapa e ver como se ignoram, por completo, toda a diversidade de factores que originam centenas de micro-climas por esse continente fora...Ou alguém acredita, olhando para este mapa, que a precipitação, numa espécie de conspiração, irá contornar, quase ao milímetro, a nossa fronteira terrestre com Espanha?



Exactamente...são modelos...vai haver precipitação apenas à volta de Portugal?!?!....não me parece.....e as hipóteses para estes próximos 3 dias...mantêm-se....


Cumps


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Du_Ga disse:


> Exactamente...são modelos...vai haver precipitação apenas à volta de Portugal?!?!....não me parece.....e as hipóteses para estes próximos 3 dias...mantêm-se....
> 
> 
> Cumps



esqueçam a neve nas cotas baixas .... se querem ver neve têm que ir a bragança, ao sítio do costume, porque lá vai haver com fartura


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Agora sim já sei o que me espera! Até Domingo uns dias frios e com sorte um um farrapito poderia caír...agora Domingo começa a festa e a neve vai aparecer em força se tudo correr como previsto, a entrada de sudoeste mais uma vez varrerá o frio e , é claro nos locais habituais nevará, no entanto espero que até lá haja surpresas...nem que seja só uma !


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

nesta RUN18h não alterou nada de significativo em relação à "catastrofica" RUN12h, pois não?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2010 às 22:23)

Du_Ga disse:


> Exactamente...são modelos...vai haver precipitação apenas à volta de Portugal?!?!....não me parece.....e as hipóteses para estes próximos 3 dias...mantêm-se....
> 
> 
> Cumps



Errado .... existem inumeros factores que provocam este efeito como a localização da depressão, ventos, e principalmente o tipo de nebulosidade que trás essa precipitação !!
Essa nebulosidade é do tipo média e baixa e por isso surge a conspiração !


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2010 às 22:27)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Estes mapas representam tendências, de um dado modelo, e é desse modo que devem ser encarados.
> 
> Basta reparar na escala do mapa e ver como se ignoram, por completo, toda a diversidade de factores que originam centenas de micro-climas por esse continente fora...Ou alguém acredita, olhando para este mapa, que a precipitação, numa espécie de conspiração, irá contornar, quase ao milímetro, a nossa fronteira terrestre com Espanha?



Totalmente de acordo,durante esta madrugada ainda vão cair mais uns aguaceiro fracos de neve, agora a partir de sábado e se tudo se mantiver o cenário pode mudar com a chegada de uma frente e com o ar frio instalado poderá nevar em cotas médias, mas ainda falta bastante tempo,vamos aguardar


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

ja ontem alguns membro do GFS metiam um gradual aquecimento e retorno da circulaçao de WSW a partir da proxima 2f ou 3f...nesta saida das 12z  e  das 18z  o GFS operacional entrou em concordancia com estes membros e é agora bastante provavel o establecimento do fluxo de WSW associado a um corredor depressionario entre o canadá e o mediterraneo oriental, com um vortice principal no atlantico NNW e um forte nucleo anticiclonico entre a gronelandia e a escandinavia em eventual apofise com o ATsiberiano, espera-se o retorno do tempo ameno e chuvoso no sul da europa ( a sul dos 40-50ºN) enquanto a norte o frio e o fluxo de leste, interrompido talvez alguma intrusao/ridging tropical forte e ocasional, tenderá a manter-se.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

*Informação Institucional MeteoPT.com*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vai decorrer nas Penhas da Saúde o 4º Encontro do MeteoPT.com, no último fim de semana deste mês, de 29 a 31 de Janeiro.







Os interessados devem contactar por *mensagem privada* para mais detalhes, até à meia noite da próxima 6ªfeira.

As inscrições são limitadas ou dependentes de lotes de inscritos a partir de um certo número devido à disponibilidade ou não de alojamentos extra que nesta altura do ano pode não ser fácil de se conseguir.

Quem é da região ou optar por não ficar hospedado é convidado a juntar-se ao grupo no Sábado ou Domingo se assim desejarem.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Estes mapas representam tendências, de um dado modelo, e é desse modo que devem ser encarados.
> 
> Basta reparar na escala do mapa e ver como se ignoram, por completo, toda a diversidade de factores que originam centenas de micro-climas por esse continente fora...Ou alguém acredita, olhando para este mapa, que a precipitação, numa espécie de conspiração, irá contornar, quase ao milímetro, a nossa fronteira terrestre com Espanha?



Infelizmente já vi esse tipo de situações acontecer...


----------



## jPdF (6 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

squidward disse:


> nesta RUN18h não alterou nada de significativo em relação à "catastrofica" RUN12h, pois não?



Penso que até melhorou, principalmente para o interior norte e centro de Portugal durante o fim de semana, a verificar-se o agora modelado, a frente de W/SW irá chegar aqui provavelmente no início da manhã de Domingo, quando ainda existirá durante algumas horas frio suficiente em altura e à superfície para que ocorra precipitação em forma de neve, já vimos isto muitas vezes durante esta época invernal, mas penso que nunca após uma frente polar fria tão pronunciada.
Para as 9h da manhã de Domingo e segundo o modelado na RUN das 18h pelo GFS as condições seriam aproximadamente: T2M:-0.5 ºC, T850hPa: -1.8ºC,  2,3mm de precipitação e vento de E pelo menos até ao final desse dia...

Não arrisco tanto como o IM noutras ocasiões, mas penso que a partir de 400/600 poder-se-á ver neve com algumas acumulações... mas lá está, a 87horas ainda muito poderá mudar...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2010 às 23:55)

Um pouco OFF:



rozzo disse:


> Não se fixem em mínimas para ver se neva! Mínimas estão ligadas às inversões junto ao solo, nada a ver com o que se passa lá em cima necessáriamente!
> (...) E se realmente estiver uma situação em que é para nevar, com a atmosfera realmente gélida, e com precipitação suficientemente forte para afundar o frio.. Este vem, e neva, não é pela máxima ou mínima prevista pelo modelo..
> 29 janeiro de 2006, antes da neve, a temperatura estava acima dos 6/7º, e desceu aos 0º, a mínima foi nesse pico rápido, no suposto "pico do calor", e uns graus abaixo da mínima registada de noite, e prevista pelos modelos



Nem mais; nesse dia estava no Alandroal com 5º C positivos quando começou a nevar intensamente. Para nevar é fundamental a entrada de uma célula muito fria em altitude.


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Fonte: Weather Online

Interessante


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

mirones disse:


> Fonte: Weather Online
> 
> Interessante



não percebo, isso é baseado em que RUN???


----------



## RMira (7 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Das 18Z, tá lá em cima WED18GMT


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

mirones disse:


> Das 18Z, tá lá em cima WED18GMT



obrigado pela informação

mas não entendo, pelo que vejo no GFS não há grandes condições para nevar nessas zonas.


----------



## Snow (7 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

mirones disse:


> Fonte: Weather Online
> 
> Interessante



só mesmo o Weather online para colocar uma previsão desta.

Sem comentários.


----------



## karkov (7 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

pode ser que na minha casa de aldeia tenha sorte no fim de semana

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2741130&la=18


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Jan 2010 às 00:30)

karkov disse:


> pode ser que na minha casa de aldeia tenha sorte no fim de semana
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2741130&la=18




Sim, precisas mesmo de sorte porque o freemeteo costuma enganar-se um pouco. Por exemplo, para Vila Real a temperatura actual está sempre errada e quanto a previsões parece eu a fazer o euromilhões: tudo ao lado.

Boa sorte!


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

Esta manhã confirmou-se a norte o cenário de convecção no mar e estabilidade em Terra sem haver nenhum mecanismo que a traga para terra com um fluxo de norte 






Ironicamente estão a conseguir entrar na zona Oeste e da Grande Lisboa onde não há ainda frio suficiente, chovendo neste momento em Oeiras, de  pouco utilidade, verdadeiro desperdício que teria melhor uso a norte.

Fosse a meio da tarde com mais frio em altura poderiam já ser de neve no topo da Serra de Sintra, no limite claro.
É possível até que neste momento esteja a nevar qualquer coisa fraca em Montejunto. 
Vamos ver como evolui o resto do dia e amanhã.


Amanhã à tarde e noite já haverá uma pequena perturbação a noroeste, o cenário poderá ser um pouco melhor para o litoral norte do país, embora longe de ser algo muito promissor.


----------



## seqmad (7 Jan 2010 às 10:22)

Realmente deparei-me para minha surpresa com essa entrada ao chegar a Lisboa há bocado... Realmente é uma tristeza esse fluxo ao largo da costa se manter exactamente igual hoje e amanhã - ficamos a vê-las passar com belas condições de t500 e t850 aqui em terra... mas colocava a questão: se alguns aguaceiros fracos entrarem da mesma forma aqui no litoral Oeste na noite de 6ª para sábado (estava a ver a Tsuperfície de cerca de 2 a 4º pelo ECM e Aladin do IM para essa hora), será que sendo a T850 igual ao que estará hoje, mas com a t500 a -25 em vez de -33 para hoje, haverá alguma possibilidade para o topo das serras aqui da zona (Montejunto, Sintra...)? No fundo, a diferença na t500 será determinante para excluir qualquer hipótese?


----------



## rufer (7 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Vince disse:


> Esta manhã confirmou-se a norte o cenário de convecção no mar e estabilidade em Terra sem haver nenhum mecanismo que a traga para terra com um fluxo de norte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas.
Eu estou mesmo na base da serra de Montejunto e infelizmente não neva. Por uma razão muito simples. Não há precipitação. Pode ser que para a tarde haja qualquer coisa. Há alguma nebulosidade mas parece que passa sempre ao lado da serra.


----------



## white_wolf (7 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Bons Dias.

Sei que estamos perto do fim de semana, tão desejado para o descanso.  
Sendo fim de Semana irei para o Distrito de Viseu, ja na 6f a noite e voltarei no domingo, a aldeia chama-se Cinfães. Sendo um apreciador de Neve, gostaria de saber se ha possibilidades ou probabilidades desse flocos brancos cairem por esses dias lá.
Pelo que vejo o IM, nao da la grandes chances, mas todos sabemos como eles são por isso recorro a vos para me dizerem algo.

Fikem Bem.


----------



## Peixoto (7 Jan 2010 às 10:53)

white_wolf disse:


> Bons Dias.
> 
> Sei que estamos perto do fim de semana, tão desejado para o descanso.
> Sendo fim de Semana irei para o Distrito de Viseu, ja na 6f a noite e voltarei no domingo, a aldeia chama-se Cinfães. Sendo um apreciador de Neve, gostaria de saber se ha possibilidades ou probabilidades desse flocos brancos cairem por esses dias lá.
> ...



Cinfães é um simpática vila que dista poucos quilómetros do alto da Serra do Montemuro, cujo pico atinge cerca de 1400 metros de altitude. 
Aconselho-te a ir à aldeia da Gralheira e lá, certamente que irás encontrar muita neve no domingo. Cuidado com a estrada que é traiçoeira.
É muito provável que possa nevar com razoável intensidade no domingo.
Boa estadia


----------



## granizus (7 Jan 2010 às 10:59)

Boas,
Esta última run veio retirar precipitação  para o fim-de-semana, mantendo embora o frio.
No site do IM na previsão descritiva fala-se em possibilidade de queda de neve para o interior norte e centro, Minho e Douro litoral, mas pelo GFS, freemeteo, etc. não aparece nada de precipitação para 6ª e Sábado.
Vamos ver se algum fenómeno pode trazer precipitação para o Gerês, onde vou estar neste fds. Hja esperança...


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

seqmad disse:


> Realmente deparei-me para minha surpresa com essa entrada ao chegar a Lisboa há bocado... Realmente é uma tristeza esse fluxo ao largo da costa se manter exactamente igual hoje e amanhã - ficamos a vê-las passar com belas condições de t500 e t850 aqui em terra... mas colocava a questão: se alguns aguaceiros fracos entrarem da mesma forma aqui no litoral Oeste na noite de 6ª para sábado (estava a ver a Tsuperfície de cerca de 2 a 4º pelo ECM e Aladin do IM para essa hora), será que sendo a T850 igual ao que estará hoje, mas com a t500 a -25 em vez de -33 para hoje, haverá alguma possibilidade para o topo das serras aqui da zona (Montejunto, Sintra...)? No fundo, a diferença na t500 será determinante para excluir qualquer hipótese?




Uma olhadela atenta aos meteogramas responde às tuas perguntas:
http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=lisboa

Amanhã de manhã há bastante frio em altura mas à noite na nossa zona já estará a diminuir. Em relação à T850, não esquecer também a altura geopotencial, com o enfraquecimento do que se passa em altura as alturas geopotenciais vão aumentando, ou seja, -2 num determinada hora aos 850 pode não ter o mesmo significado de outros -2 a outra hora. A altura geopotencial vai subindo, "roubando" metros às cotas.


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2010 às 11:08)

O GFS para a manhã de sábado mete algum precipitação pelo norte, que poderia ser a cotas baixas no norte e centro, menos de 200 no interior, uns 400 junto ao mar. Mas refira-se que o ECM não é tão simpático. Mais a sul já seriam mais altas obviamente.


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 11:21)

Se aquela depressão em altitude for absorvida pela depressão centrada em Portugal e não pela maior que está no Atlântico, ainda pode haver alguma surpresa, principalmente no norte.











Era um reforço de frio a 500 hpa, ainda com isos negativas a 850 hpa.

Vou hoje para Portel ao fim do dia. Ainda há esperança que a depressão mediterrânica meta aguma humidade:






O Hirlam, não põe fronteiras, é difícil de localizar, mas andam todos os modelos com precipitação muito perto da raia alentejana.


----------



## mirra (7 Jan 2010 às 11:24)

cada vez vai ficando mais dificil de vermos um manto branco a cobrir Portugal.
Devido a muitos factores inclusive geograficos etc, é muito dificil que um fenomeno desses aconteça.
Se acontecer melhor, mas é complicado :/
Fica para a próxima


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2010 às 11:49)

Na região de Lisboa, e para diminuir ainda mais a possibilidade de neve, não nos podemos esquecer que temos o Atlântico mesmo aqui ao lado que está "bem quentinho".

Nos outros anos em que nevou, o vento era de NE/E, trazendo o ar frio do interior e anulando a componente marítima. 
Agora com vento de norte, ele vem direitinho do oceano.

Apesar do frio em altura, a temperatura à superficie não é tão baixa quanto isso.
Anda à volta dos 11ºC neste momento.
Só nas zonas mais elevadas, devido ao vento forte, se mantém nos 8-9ºC.


----------



## mirra (7 Jan 2010 às 12:06)

AnDré disse:


> Na região de Lisboa, e para diminuir ainda mais a possibilidade de neve, não nos podemos esquecer que temos o Atlântico mesmo aqui ao lado que está "bem quentinho".
> 
> Nos outros anos em que nevou, o vento era de NE/E, trazendo o ar frio do interior e anulando a componente marítima.
> Agora com vento de norte, ele vem direitinho do oceano.
> ...


----------



## seqmad (7 Jan 2010 às 12:25)

AnDré disse:


> Na região de Lisboa, e para diminuir ainda mais a possibilidade de neve, não nos podemos esquecer que temos o Atlântico mesmo aqui ao lado que está "bem quentinho".
> 
> Nos outros anos em que nevou, o vento era de NE/E, trazendo o ar frio do interior e anulando a componente marítima.
> Agora com vento de norte, ele vem direitinho do oceano.
> ...



Sem dúvida, e foi exactamente esse trajecto que estragou tudo em 9/1/09, na altura em que chegou a precipitação vinda de N, trouxe um aumento de temperatura de 2-3º, quando todas as outras condições estavam melhores que agora. Pelo contrário, em 29/1/06, naquelas condições únicas, o trajecto da zona de precipitação e massa de ar foi apenas ligeiramente diferente, de NNE, mas o suficiente para descer sobre terra, ao longo da Estremadura... Temos todos que ter em conta que as tais condições ideais aqui são raríssimas (antes de 2006 foi 1954), não podemos agora querer tê-las todos os anos...
Quanto à questão de há bocado, bastava eu ter visto a variação das cotas no meteograma e a sua relação com a t500 e a DAM


----------



## granizus (7 Jan 2010 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,
Ainda não consegui ver a run GFS das 12 h. Alguém saberá porventura se existe algo de interessante na dita?


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 15:18)

granizus disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Ainda não consegui ver a run GFS das 12 h. Alguém saberá porventura se existe algo de interessante na dita?



só para esclarecer que a RUN das 12h começa a sair por volta das 15:30h, portanto ainda não saiu

Eu também ando expectante em relação a RUN12h, espero que não seja como a de ontem que seja bem melhor

*ps- ultimamente o Meteociel.fr tem andado sempre em baixo, agora que queria ver a RUN12h, não consigo entrar no site*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2010 às 15:49)

Nao tou a gostar nada destas saidas.. enfim..

resumindo quando a chuva chegar ja a cota andará nos 800 metros


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2010 às 15:50)

A run das 12z do gfs aniquila totalmente qualquer eventual precipitação antes da frente de Domingo. De qualquer forma há sempre uma ínfima possibilidade neste cenário de um aguaceiro perdido poder trazer algumas surpresa... mas é difícil.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 15:53)

o cenário melhorou um bocadinho para Domingo, pelo menos para a minha zona


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2010 às 15:54)

até doi ver as imagens de satelite tanta nebulosidade a volta de portugal...
o que se estará a formar na zona de Portalegre?!?!


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

squidward disse:


> o cenário melhorou um bocadinho para Domingo, pelo menos para a minha zona



Não te esqueças que quando a frente entrar as cotas vão estar muito mais altas... É esse o grande problema de Domingo para quem espera neve a cotas baixas... Serão muito difíceis de acontecer.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 16:02)

vitamos disse:


> Não te esqueças que quando a frente entrar as cotas vão estar muito mais altas... É esse o grande problema de Domingo para quem espera neve a cotas baixas... Serão muito difíceis de acontecer.



mas em relação as RUN's anteriores, penso que melhorou um pouco, penso eu...ou não?


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 16:03)

vitamos disse:


> A run das 12z do gfs aniquila totalmente qualquer eventual precipitação antes da frente de Domingo. De qualquer forma há sempre uma ínfima possibilidade neste cenário de um aguaceiro perdido poder trazer algumas surpresa... mas é difícil.



Neste momento há vários aguaceiros perdidos entre Portalegre e Évora, algo que nenhum modelo dava, nem mesmo a muito recente run das 12z do GFS, que punha uma mancha azul na zona de Vendas Novas e nada mais.


----------



## granizus (7 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

Esta última run é uma autêncica desgraça 
A nossa fronteira (marítima e terrestre) parece um muro que não deixa entrar a precipitação


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2010 às 16:10)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento há vários aguaceiros perdidos entre Portalegre e Évora, algo que nenhum modelo dava, nem mesmo a muito recente run das 12z do GFS, que punha uma mancha azul na zona de Vendas Novas e nada mais.



Sim David daí eu não usar a palavras impossível  Mas certamente não é bom sinal ver um modelo dar uma possibilidade que depois retira. O cenário não é favorável mas pode acontecer. Mas olha que a run 6z do GFS tinha esses aguaceiros no alentejo  e precisamente à tarde!

*squidward*: Penso não ser muito diferente do que estava antes, mas espera pelas cotas previstas no output meteoPT quando a run acabar de sair. Acrescentar ainda que outra boa hipótese estava na run das 6z para 2ª feira com nova descida de cotas com nova intrusão de ar frio "puxada" por uma depressão em altura. A run das 12z também destrói essa possibilidade, sendo o ar frio completamente varrido.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2010 às 16:18)

Meus caros, não esperem neve o pessoal que vai tendo máxima de 10º, junto ao litoral. São temperaturas demasiado elevadas para permitir neve. 
Neve é nos locais onde a temperatura máxima anda nos 5º ou menos.

A não ser que a temperatura desça consideralvelmente (ou haja um aguaceiro ao final da madrugada) não esperem neve às cotas baixas, do litoral. Ao que vejo, Porto, Lisboa, Coimbra anda tudo com máximas a rondar os 10º: para nevar, é mesmo pouco frio.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 16:20)

ok, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos....pronto fica para a próxima
a coisa boa que vejo nisto, é que vão voltar as depressões a afectar o nosso país


----------



## white_wolf (7 Jan 2010 às 16:35)

Gente.

O freemeteo é credivel?? Ate chega a dizer que vai nevar no Porto..   não entendo nda. este mundo e este tempo anda mesmo mudado
Tbm fala para Fornelos, Viseu, neve com alguma abundancia no domingo e fraca no sabado, sabem se me podem confirmar algo?? 

Saudações..


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 16:39)

vitamos disse:


> Não te esqueças que quando a frente entrar as cotas vão estar muito mais altas... É esse o grande problema de Domingo para quem espera neve a cotas baixas... Serão muito difíceis de acontecer.



Vai depender do pré-frontal e da hora a que chega. A última run foi boa para Portel, na madrugada de Domingo, há 1 mm com temperatura de 2,9 graus à superfície e iso 0 a 850 hpa, portanto não é nada do outro mundo uns aguaceiros de neve.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2010 às 17:05)

white_wolf disse:


> Gente.
> 
> O freemeteo é credivel?? Ate chega a dizer que vai nevar no Porto..   não entendo nda. este mundo e este tempo anda mesmo mudado
> Tbm fala para Fornelos, Viseu, neve com alguma abundancia no domingo e fraca no sabado, sabem se me podem confirmar algo??
> ...



O freemeteo é alimentado pelas run's do modelo GFS. Neste momento ele ainda não actualizou com a run mais recente. Quando actualizar, por exemplo, irá retirar a neve do Porto (porque se guia pelo modelo).

Se é credível...? Os modelos são o mais próximo do credível que se pode ter (e também erram). Os sites como o freemeteo e outros são apenas indicadores, que geralmente tratam milhares de localizações sem qualquer conhecimento específico das características próprias de dado local. Ou seja, nunca são de fiar muito, mas podem ajudar numa interpretação "rudimentar" daquilo que pode eventualmente acontecer.


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

Nem o freemeteo, nem o wunderground são em minha opinião, credíveis. Creio que tratam-se de previsões automáticas que por vezes incluem essas raridades, que nunca se chegam a concretizar.
Eu reparo que aqui na Áustria o wunderground exagera sempre nas temperaturas.

Um pouco mais acertado costuma ser o accuweather. Aliás, lembro-me que só uma vez na minha vida colocou neve para o Porto, e foi precisamente antes do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2009 (o que efectivamente aconteceu). Desta vez, prevê mínimas de 1º e chuva, o que em si, é de chamar a atenção. Se a temperatura estiver abaixo dos 3ºC aquando da entrada da nebulosidade e início da precipitação (se for principalmente ao início da manhã), então pode mesmo nevar. Se for ao fim da tarde, já acho mais díficil.




white_wolf disse:


> Gente.
> 
> O freemeteo é credivel?? Ate chega a dizer que vai nevar no Porto..   não entendo nda. este mundo e este tempo anda mesmo mudado
> Tbm fala para Fornelos, Viseu, neve com alguma abundancia no domingo e fraca no sabado, sabem se me podem confirmar algo??
> ...


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Jan 2010 às 18:53)

irpsit disse:


> Nem o freemeteo, nem o wunderground são em minha opinião, credíveis. Creio que tratam-se de previsões automáticas que por vezes incluem essas raridades, que nunca se chegam a concretizar.
> Eu reparo que aqui na Áustria o wunderground exagera sempre nas temperaturas.
> 
> Um pouco mais acertado costuma ser o accuweather. Aliás, lembro-me que só uma vez na minha vida colocou neve para o Porto, e foi precisamente antes do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2009 (o que efectivamente aconteceu). Desta vez, prevê mínimas de 1º e chuva, o que em si, é de chamar a atenção. Se a temperatura estiver abaixo dos 3ºC aquando da entrada da nebulosidade e início da precipitação (se for principalmente ao início da manhã), então pode mesmo nevar. Se for ao fim da tarde, já acho mais díficil.




Exacto...eu também confio muito mais no accuweather....o freemeteo por exemplo esta a prever neve para a região de sintra...ainda vai ser actualizado...mas ja não tem conta as vezes que pôs...tirou...pôs...tirou...ping pong......o accuweather desde há dias que têm uma temperatura de mínima de 3ºC para aqui...e assim continua hoje....o que não é o caso do IM que andou nos 5ºC...depois subiu...e hoje voltou a desce-la....portanto...accuweather! A acontecer esta temepratura durante a madrugada...e com um aguaceiro...não duvido de alguns flocos...a ver vamos!

Cumps


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Du_Ga, há dois relatos da serra de Sintra hoje (ver seguimento do litoral centro) que reportaram queda de neve por breves momentos!

*Pelo satélite, vê mais células a entrarem a norte de Espanha, mas parecem estar a ficar retidas nos Picos da Europa e montanhas da Galiza.*



Du_Ga disse:


> Exacto...eu também confio muito mais no accuweather....o freemeteo por exemplo esta a prever neve para a região de sintra...ainda vai ser actualizado...mas ja não tem conta as vezes que pôs...tirou...pôs...tirou...ping pong......o accuweather desde há dias que têm uma temperatura de mínima de 3ºC para aqui...e assim continua hoje....o que não é o caso do IM que andou nos 5ºC...depois subiu...e hoje voltou a desce-la....portanto...accuweather! A acontecer esta temepratura durante a madrugada...e com um aguaceiro...não duvido de alguns flocos...a ver vamos!
> 
> Cumps


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2010 às 19:52)

No Interior Norte e Centro, para Sábado alguém falou em neve para a região  de Vila Real e Viseu, com alguma acumulação.É verdade???


----------



## snowstorm (7 Jan 2010 às 19:57)

Boa noite! Frio já cá canta.
Uma dúvida, em Viseu para Domingo e de acordo com o GFS temos o seguinte:





A precipitação existe;
A temperatura a 2M é baixa (entre 0,1 e 0,3) 
A cota é acima dos 900 metros.

Isto é possível? Teremos Neve ou Chuva?


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

Mas a temperatura a 500hPa é um pouco elevada...mas penso que as cotas deverão nessa altura andar nos 700m.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2010 às 20:02)

Olha que engraçado...


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

no domingo acredito ser possível ver uns flocos neve em Tomar.....
claro que não vai ser nenhum nevão...... apenas sleet


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

irpsit disse:


> Du_Ga, há dois relatos da serra de Sintra hoje (ver seguimento do litoral centro) que reportaram queda de neve por breves momentos!
> 
> *Pelo satélite, vê mais células a entrarem a norte de Espanha, mas parecem estar a ficar retidas nos Picos da Europa e montanhas da Galiza.*



Sim, eu sei...já ouvi falar também...e acredito que muitos mais relatos virão de algumas partes da grande Lisboa......é aguardar pelas madrugadas...

Cumps


----------



## psm (7 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

Du_Ga disse:


> Sim, eu sei...já ouvi falar também...e acredito que muitos mais relatos virão de algumas partes da grande Lisboa......é aguardar pelas madrugadas...
> 
> Cumps





É reparar no que escrevi no seguimento centro, eu moro na zona!

Desculpem o off topic.


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

snowstorm disse:


> Boa noite! Frio já cá canta.
> Uma dúvida, em Viseu para Domingo e de acordo com o GFS temos o seguinte:
> 
> 
> ...




se essa temperatura a 2 m e 850 hpa se confirmarem penso que será neve 




á que ter em conta que isto é uma situacao de cotas diferente do habitual quando a frente entrar havera muito frio acumulado a superficie 


as cotas mostradas nesse quadro nao têm em conta isso na ultima situacao em dezembri em que caiu um bom nevao aqui na zona da covilha a cota prevista estava á volta dos 1400 metros no entanto caiu aos 400 

continuo a pensar aquilo que disse á 4 dias atras, que domingo a cota na regiao interior devera rondar os 400 metros


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Não consigo ver as temperaturas a 850hPa do ECMWf na run das 12...


----------



## jPdF (7 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas a temperatura a 500hPa é um pouco elevada...mas penso que as cotas deverão nessa altura andar nos 700m.



Já ontem fiz referência à situação de domingo, a run das 12h de hoje colocou a precipitação intensa um pouco mais para o fim do dia de Domingo, o que pode elevar a Temperatura a 2m e fazer subir a cota de neve...

Em Dezembro tivemos uma sequência de entradas semelhantes a esta que se avizinha, na maioria delas o IM arriscava 400m como cota de neve, e o GFS tendo em conta o cálculos das temperaturas em camadas altas colocava sempre a fasquia mais alta, por volta dos 1000 metros, resultado, nevou em locais a 700 metros ou até mais baixo como em Vila Real...

Vamos aguardar para pelo menos 48h da entrada, pois se ontem por esta altura a precipitação na zona centro para a tarde de sábado rondava os 3mm hoje ronda os 0mm...

Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Zapiao (7 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

Falam tanto d vaga d frio polar mas aqui ñ vai ser nada q ñ haja todos os anos


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

nevou nesse dia com intensidade aqui na regiao acima dos 400 metros sensivelmente entre as 21 e 23 horas 

reparem nas temperaturas a 850 hpa 













desta vez o gfs coloca temperaturas a 850 hpa muito mais baixas a confirmar-se daria um nevao muito maior no entanto penso que esta temperarura sera mais alta do que o gfs preve visto estar muito desviada da maior parte dos emsembles


----------



## Tiagofsky (7 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

La volta o GFS na run 18z a por mais um bocadinho de nebulosidade pelas nossas bandas...So tanga...! O meu coraçao nao aguenta destes devaneios...Vou entrar em modo angustia!


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

*De acordo com as informações disponibilizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, os próximos dias serão caracterizados pela diminuição acentuada das temperaturas, especialmente nas regiões do Interior, pela formação de gelo ou geada durante as madrugadas e pela pontual queda de neve acima da cota dos 400 metros de altitude no Minho e Douro Litoral. No período de hoje 7/JAN a Sábado 9/JAN, a precipitação prevê-se de intensidade fraca, não sendo expectável a queda de neve em quantidades significativas.

A conjugação de temperaturas baixas e de vento forte no litoral e terras altas provocará uma maior sensação de frio sentido pela população, traduzindo-se num aumento do desconforto térmico. As condições propícias à formação de gelo e pontual queda de neve nas estradas implicam a tomada das respectivas medidas de precaução:



Mantenha-se atento aos noticiários da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social. 
Use várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que façam transpirar. 
O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite as actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço. 
Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com sinais de hipotermia (corpo frio com tremuras, pele roxa e falta de reacção) ligue imediatamente para o 112. 
Atenção redobrada à condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à formação e persistência de gelo, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários, pelo que se aconselha uma condução prudente.


Siga ainda os seguintes conselhos da Protecção Civil:



Aquecer o lar:

·         Afaste os aquecedores de móveis;

·         Não seque a roupa nos aquecedores;

·         Afaste os produtos inflamáveis de uma fonte de calor;

·        Guarde os líquidos inflamáveis em recipientes fechados e coloque-os em locais ventilados;

·         Proteja devidamente a lareira para que não se torne um foco de incêndio;

·         Não abandone velas acesas ou mal apagadas;

·         Nunca se esqueça do ferro de engomar ligado.



Rede eléctrica:

·         Não faça reparações improvisadas;

·         Substitua os fios eléctricos em mau estado;

·         Use fusíveis adequados;

·         Evite sobrecarga – não ligue demasiados aparelhos na mesma tomada, principalmente os de elevado consumo;

·         Nunca apague com água um incêndio de origem eléctrica;

·         Não aproxime água de instalações eléctricas – há perigo de ficar electrocutado.



Rede de gás:

·         Faça a revisão periódica das tubagens – para verificar se há fugas aplique água com sabão. Nunca utilize uma chama;

·         Se detectar alguma fuga chame imediatamente um técnico do gás. Se cheirar a gás não faça qualquer tipo de chama, não ligue nem desligue interruptores ou aparelhos eléctricos, abra as janelas, feche as válvulas de segurança do contador e de corte do redutor e contacte de imediato um técnico qualificado.



Cozinha:

·         Nunca saia de casa com o fogão ou o esquentador ligado;

·         Não deixe, junto a janelas, aparelhos a gás ligados;

·         Se a gordura da frigideira se incendiar desligue de imediato o gás, não retire a frigideira do fogão, pois iria espalhar o fogo e use uma tampa, um prato ou uma toalha húmida para extinguir o incêndio;

·         Mude periodicamente o filtro do exaustor;

·         Não avive as chamas do fogareiro com álcool, gasolina ou qualquer outro líquido inflamável.



Para quem pretende viajar:

·        Evitar fazer viagens para as zonas onde se prevê a queda de neve, procurando antecipar ou adiar essas viagens;

·        No caso de ter de o fazer, deve:

üProcurar informar-se através das concessionárias ou das forças policiais, de quais os condicionamentos de trânsito existentes e vias alternativas de circulação;

ü Estar atento antes e no decurso da viagem às informações difundidas pelos Órgãos de Comunicação Social;

ü Circular preferencialmente utilizando as vias rodoviárias mais seguras; 

ü Tomar algumas medidas preventivas como sejam munir-se de correntes, alguns agasalhos e alimentação suplementares e garantir o abastecimento do depósito do veículo, para fazer face à possibilidade de ser forçado a paragens prolongadas durante a viagem devido à neve e ao gelo.

·         Nos locais onde se verifique a queda de neve:

ü  Seguir escrupulosamente as indicações transmitidas pelas autoridades policiais no que concerne ao respeito pelos cortes de estrada, percursos alternativos, sinalização e outras informações;

ü  Evitar parar ou abandonar a viatura na faixa de rodagem, contribuindo para o aumento do congestionamento de trânsito;

ü  Ter especial atenção à brusca formação de gelo na estrada, que poderá dificultar a condução e provocar o atravessamento dos veículos e a ocorrência de acidentes;

ü  Evitar comportamentos de risco que poderão originar acidentes.



A PROTECÇÃO COMEÇA SEMPRE EM SI!
*


----------



## godzila (7 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

isto é que vai ser só é pena ser mentira


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Estes mapas representam tendências, de um dado modelo, e é desse modo que devem ser encarados.
> 
> Basta reparar na escala do mapa e ver como se ignoram, por completo, toda a diversidade de factores que originam centenas de micro-climas por esse continente fora...Ou alguém acredita, olhando para este mapa, que a precipitação, numa espécie de conspiração, irá contornar, quase ao milímetro, a nossa fronteira terrestre com Espanha?



Então agora já acreditam na conspiração?


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 21:53)

Ninguém consegue ter acesso às temperaturas a 850hPa do ECMWF da run das 12...é que estou mesmo curioso!


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

melhorzinha para todos esta Run das 18 do GFS...estou mesmo a imaginar deve estar tudo a sorrir!


----------



## godzila (7 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

ai!!!ai!!!ai!!!
que me vai dar uma coisa
isto sim é uma boa saida podia ficar assim até domingo era um sonho.


----------



## Profetaa (7 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

Parece-me que esta run atrasa um pouco a hora de entrada da precipitaçao para Domingo. Será que nao se vai "encontrar" com o frio?



http://www.meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

esta run das 18 esta muito estranha mantem a -4 850 hpa em todo o interior ja com a frente em cima de nos vamos esperar pelos emsembles nao me parece credivel


----------



## paricusa (7 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

boa noite,

Parece que esta run das 18h dos Gfs reforça o "caminho" da precipitação ao contornar o territorio nacional durante o dia de amanha, poderia "atalhar" e dar algumas alegrias, mas nada está perdido, agora é estar atento ao nowcasting e ter a sorte de uma celula perdida trazer o elemento branco...


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Parece cada vez mais provável um "domingo gordo" para o Nordeste.

Ainda muito frio à superfície...









E a precipitação a entrar por SW...







Esta conjugação, normalmente, dá bons resultados, pena que não irei estar por Bragança para acompanhar e desfrutar


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2010 às 22:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> Ninguém consegue ter acesso às temperaturas a 850hPa do ECMWF da run das 12...é que estou mesmo curioso!




o europeu tem estado bastante consistente a avaliar pelas ultimas runs estara semelhant á run das 12  do gfs


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Jan 2010 às 22:02)

A run das 18h do Gfs, aquela, (e com razão) apelidada como extremista, carrega em frio a 850hpa a iso -4 em quase todo o Pais daqui a umas horas! Interessante tambem é a situação ás 60 horas aonde a frente poderá encontrar temperaturas á superficie ainda muito baixas!

mas é a run das 18... não é preciso dizermais nada


----------



## filipept (7 Jan 2010 às 22:02)

Alguém tem acompanhado o modelo Grego Skiron, que nos possa dizer da sua fiabilidade?

http://forecast.uoa.gr/forecastnew.php


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

isto começa a ficar interessante pelo menos parece ser bom sinal, esta mudança (para melhor) ter começado na RUN12h, que é apelidada como a mais fiável....


----------



## jPdF (7 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

jPdF disse:


> (...) a run das 12h de hoje colocou a precipitação intensa um pouco mais para o fim do dia de Domingo, o que pode elevar a Temperatura a 2m e fazer subir a cota de neve... (...)



E a RUN das 18h voltou a adiar... embora coloque um pouco mais de frio em altura... vamos aguardar pela saída de amanhã as 12h onde penso que já se poderão retirar ilações para o fim de semana mais concretas e acertadas... Neste momento, previsões de cotas de neve, entrada de precipitação e temperaturas à superfície são mesmo um tiro no escuro!


----------



## paricusa (7 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

filipept disse:


> Alguém tem acompanhado o modelo Grego Skiron, que nos possa dizer da sua fiabilidade?
> 
> http://forecast.uoa.gr/forecastnew.php



em relação á fiabilidade desconheço, mas é interessante e na opçao "snowfall" pode-se ver o elemento branco com fartura e ate junto ao litoral norte para amanha e boas acumulações no interior para domingo.


----------



## jPdF (7 Jan 2010 às 22:33)

http://www.sat24.com/sp

Gosto da dança à volta desde lugar à beira mar plantado ao qual chamamos Portugal...


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

Bem, o "domingo gordo" afinal deverá ser mais para o centro. A precipitação parece que quase não chega a Bragança.


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem, o "domimgo gordo" afinal deverá ser mais para o centro. A precipitação parece que quase não chega a Bragança.




vai ser o replay de 29 janeiro 2006 que curiosamente também foi num domingo


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

jPdF disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/sp
> 
> Gosto da dança à volta desde lugar à beira mar plantado ao qual chamamos Portugal...



Neste tipo de entradas é o que acontece sempre...
Agora em relação ao fim-de-semana e mais propriamente a Bragança tenho grandes espectativas e como eu sempre disse desde o inicio deste evento o melhor desfecho seria a entrada de uma frente de sudoeste...normalmente Bragança têm-se dado muito bem com este tipo de entradas e a própria cota têm-se aguentado bem...por isso amigos façam as malas venham visitarnos, marquem os seus lugares e façam as reservas atempadamente o show está prestes a começar e todos serão bem vindos! ( não há nada como comer uma bela posta num dos inúmeros restaurantes à beira da lareira e a paisagem estar pintada de branco)!


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem, o "domimgo gordo" afinal deverá ser mais para o centro. A precipitação parece que quase não chega a Bragança.



Vais ver que chega...


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 22:48)

cardu disse:


> vai ser o replay de 29 janeiro 2006 que curiosamente também foi num domingo



Tens cartas ou arquivos dessa altura?


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tens cartas ou arquivos dessa altura?




no gfs tem na secção dos arquivos

dia 28 janeiro não tinha esperanças de nevar em Tomar e depois nevou lá...


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

cardu disse:


> no gfs tem na secção dos arquivos
> 
> dia 28 janeiro não tinha esperanças de nevar em Tomar e depois nevou lá...



pois, mas só tem até 2007...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

épa olho para esta run com uma desconfiança 
é muito bom sonhar mas só de pensar que nada de especial vai acontecer é mesmo triste...

observem as imagens de satelite no sat24 aquilo parece uma anedota...
mas pronto haja esperança e este weatheronline.co.uk faz sonhar em termos de neve.

boa noite


----------



## cardu (7 Jan 2010 às 22:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> pois, mas só tem até 2007...



mas eu estou a referirm-me ao ano de 2006


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

cardu disse:


> mas eu estou a referirm-me ao ano de 2006



Sim mas se só têm e partir de 2007, não posso ver as de 2006!


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2010 às 23:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tens cartas ou arquivos dessa altura?














A situação de Domingo á totalmente diferente.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

cardu disse:


> vai ser o replay de 29 janeiro 2006 que curiosamente também foi num domingo



Bem pelas cartas gentilmente mostradas pelo Brigantia é tudo menos um replay da situação que se avizinha!


----------



## Administrador (7 Jan 2010 às 23:15)

*Este tópico não é um chat, para isso têm as mensagens privadas ou o messenger.*


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

Já repararam que o GFS está nesta run das 18z muito parecido com o que estava ontem de manhã? Todos diziamos que ele tinha errado, e agora até o ECM que estava muito estável, desceu o centro da depressão que foi colocando entre a Galiza e o Minho e agora está junto a Lisboa. Só falta descer um bocadinho assim e o domingo gordo seria bem mais a sul.


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2010 às 23:46)

Um comparativo da sondagem de hoje com a de 2006 quando nevou em Lisboa. 
Na verdade hoje estava mais frio em altura do que nesse dia em que nevou, -33ºC aos 500Hpa versus -31ºC.






É certo que hoje não há muita instabilidade nem tanta humidade, mas pela sondagem também se vê que não é uma entrada seca, e que existe algum potencial de instabilidade e convecção. Falta mesmo apenas uma pequena depressão para instabilizar a atmosfera e mudar um pouco o fluxo.
As temperaturas à superfície como podem ver na sondagem são mais altas, parece haver uma certa resistência ao frio em altitude que é significativo, mas com este fluxo o frio não se instala tão bem como nas continentais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2010 às 01:05)

estou a gostar espero que isto se realize


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2010 às 01:45)

Vince disse:


> ...  Falta mesmo apenas uma pequena depressão para instabilizar a atmosfera e mudar um pouco o fluxo.... com este fluxo o frio não se instala tão bem como nas continentais.



Já  algumas  expectativas  foram goradas desde o início desta  " Entrada Fria."A surpresa , que às vezes mais não é que essa pequena depressão , cenário que era  englobado no leque de hipóteses , desde já não surgiu.Foi , naturalmente , que o  céu limpo desenhou  Portugal em Ibéria carregada de nuvens .Nesta disposição de peças, com este desenlace,um dos cenários previsto, é normal esta maldade que os céus fazem a Portugal.
Jaz agora,  essa remota hipótese de ver flocos, alguns que fossem,
em lugares pouco comuns,pelos litorais ,esses eternos  esquecidos .
Ou ainda não? Nestas coisas, cautelas várias, não é assim?

Mas entretanto e  também aqui sem surpresas , já se fala em Domingo gordo.Uns crêm mais a sul, outros mais a norte.
Para uns, a chuva atrasa-se e já apanha cotas de neve  elevadas ;
para outros , não senhor.Não há atraso nenhum; 
pelo contrário; a chuva vai por-se a geito ,com tanto frio ainda instalado.
Cotas acima , cotas abaixo ...
Pois é: -Tanto que corremos  atrás dos modelos e eles sempre a escaparem-se logo ali, à nossa frente.
Mas para todos ( para os modelos e para nós)
à  distância de um Domingo que pode ser gordo ou um  normal,  de Inverno,
 ninguém escapa à imponderabilidade :
-Tanto que ainda falta , para tamanhas  certezas.
E é tão pouco...é já ali à frente...


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 03:51)

para já o cenário de domingo mantém-se na RUN0h


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 08:38)

só é pena eu não acreditar nisto, mas que era um sonho era, olhem só 11cm era lindo


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Jan 2010 às 09:17)

O site em que o msn se baseia coloca neve Domingo em Alcoentre ( conselho da Azambuja, distrito de Lisboa) http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Alcoentre?tenday

Já para o IM as cotas de neve não baixarão abaixo dos 400-600 metros...
enfim...


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Já para o IM as cotas de neve não baixarão abaixo dos 400-600 metros...
> enfim...



E se queres que te diga até estão a  ser optimistas. As cotas de neve tabeladas para a zona de Lisboa (por exemplo) aquando da entrada da precipitação rondam os 1000m. Algum frio a 850hPa, pouco frio a 500hPa, algum frio à superfície. Contando com temperaturas ainda baixas nos níveis mais baixos é possível de facto que a cota desça. Mas também e por enquanto não acredito que baixe dos 500m.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2010 às 09:34)

Na minha opinião, a situação de Domingo é para ser seguida com atenção. Já só faltam cerca de 48 horas, a distância temporal já não pode ser um argumento contra e o GFS na última run colocou bastante precipitação para o Centro e Sul com muito frio ainda instalado! Ainda pode mudar? Sim, mas creio que se pode começar a acreditar que pode nevar em locais muito pouco habituais. Lisboa? Acho que não vai dar, as possibilidades são muito reduzidas, mas quem sabe? As surpresas acontecem...

  Atenção a Monchique, Algarvios, começo a acreditar que o topo pode ficar branquinho! Já ficaria muito satisfeito se nevasse nas serras Algarvias! 

  Agora é seguir com calma, sabendo que as possibilidades são poucas, mas não é impossível. E esperar que o GFS não retire esta situação, pois basta alterar ligeiramente, e as hipóteses esfumam-se. Por esta run, apontaria cotas de 300/400 metros no Centro e 700 metros no Sul.


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 09:44)

esta ultima run folta a atrasar a precipitação o que me agrada nada


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 09:48)

por acaso até gostei um pouco mais desta RUN6h 

atrasa a  mas aguenta o frio a 850hPa por mais tempo, as coisas tão se a compor


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

afinal ainda melhorou que lindo este mapa




vai se um dia para mais tarde recordar,começem a preparar as maquinas fotograficas e as camaras de filmar.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

godzila disse:


> afinal ainda melhorou que lindo este mapa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de facto e como disse no meu post anterior, esta RUN está muito boa
continuo a dizer, tenho um "feeling" que vai nevar este ano, só não sei é quando...talvez seja já ali no Domingo
e apesar de há dias atrás as coisas terem ficado feias, eu nunca atirei a toalha ao chão, sempre acreditei que os modelos ainda melhorassem o cenário e de facto melhorou e bem. Penso que a partir daqui os modelos já não devem alterar muita coisa, só acontecesse algo "catastrófico" e retirasse tudo o que está lá agora....o que não acredito muito, pois o "acontecimento" é já "depois de amanhã", mas também não quer dizer que isso não aconteça


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2010 às 10:01)

Bom dia!
Sem dúvida que vai ser uma semana muito interessante...em que deve haver de tudo e para todos!


----------



## RRguru (8 Jan 2010 às 10:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim mas se só têm e partir de 2007, não posso ver as de 2006!



Boas!
Podem ver arquivos desde 1999 no site http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## RRguru (8 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> pois, mas só tem até 2007...



E podem ainde ver arquivos desde 1950 no site http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php:thumbsup:


----------



## RRguru (8 Jan 2010 às 10:13)

RRguru disse:


> E podem ainde ver arquivos desde 1950 no site http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php:thumbsup:



Peço desculpa mas saiu no anterior post algo a mais, assim o site a verificar é 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2010 às 10:16)

Bons dias, 

de facto para domingo está prometedor o cenário mas sinceramente só acredito em neve nos sítios do costume ou seja Serra da Estrela e interior Norte e Centro, não creio que neve no litoral e muito menos no litoral centro... mas...aguardemos...


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

Além das saídas voláteis e variáveis do GFS..
O ECMWF na das 00h, e já estamos muito perto, recuou um pouco, e meteu um cenário que nada esperava! 


Reparem que p.ex Lisboa fica entre os 2-4º, durante todo o dia com chuva..
Reparem que a chuva começa a parecer entrar em força a varrer o frio.. Mas.. Não, a depressão põe-se um pouco a jeito e a chuva recua chegando a vir de NE..

Está tudo no limite e muito pode mudar.. Mas começo a desconfiar que poderão localmente haver surpresas. Localmente pois situações destas dificilmente são generalizadas.. Uns podem ter sorte e outros não..
Mas começo também a ver chances de bastante neve a cotas médias não tão vulgares quanto isso..

Mas vamos aguardar e não entrar em euforias! Mas lá que ver esta saída foi uma agradável surpresa isso foi!


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

squidward disse:


> de facto e como disse no meu post anterior, esta RUN está muito boa
> continuo a dizer, tenho um "feeling" que vai nevar este ano, só não sei é quando...talvez seja já ali no Domingo
> e apesar de há dias atrás as coisas terem ficado feias, eu nunca atirei a toalha ao chão, sempre acreditei que os modelos ainda melhorassem o cenário e de facto melhorou e bem. Penso que a partir daqui os modelos já não devem alterar muita coisa, só acontecesse algo "catastrófico" e retirasse tudo o que está lá agora....o que não acredito muito, pois o "acontecimento" é já "depois de amanhã", mas também não quer dizer que isso não aconteça



Eu entendo o teu entusiasmo, mas sinceramente o que esperas?
Eu não estou aqui para ser desmancha prazeres, mas objectivamente por aquilo que os modelos mostram será muito difícil nevar aí. A cota nesta run baixou ligeiramente... Este ligeiramente significa que por exemplo no cartaxo nesta altura a cota está em 950m sensivelmente. Com frio acumulado à superfície acredito que esta cota possa descer, vá lá, aos 500/600m. Não digo que seja impossível... Até poderão cair uns flocos por uns segundos mas o que cair a seguir e com a entrada em força da precipitação, será chuva. Neste evento os cenários mais favoráveis para cotas baixas seria ontem, hoje e ainda, de certa forma, amanhã. Aí cotas de 200 e 300m seriam atingidas facilmente e até poderia ser possível nevar a cota 0. Agora Domingo sinceramente só nos locais habituais e outros de, pelo menos, cota média. 
Por natureza sou sonhador... mas sinceramente acho que Domingo não será dia de grandes surpresas. Oxalá me engane.


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

rozzo disse:


> Além das saídas voláteis e variáveis do GFS..
> O ECMWF na das 00h, e já estamos muito perto, recuou um pouco, e meteu um cenário que nada esperava!
> 
> 
> ...



É isso mesmo. Já ontem havia dito que isto estava a começar a ficar parecido com o que o GFS previa há 48h atrás. Em Portel o ECM põe cerca de 2ºC o dia todo de domingo. As isos a 850 hpa estarão negativas até ao meio dia e nunca passam muito dos zero graus o dia todo. Portalegre, por exemplo, com isos sempre negativas a 850 hpa e com temperaturas entre 0 e 1ºC, teria neve o dia todo, poderia até acumular mais de 10cm.

Claro que isto está volátil, ainda pode mudar, pois uma pequena alteração pode fazer vir tudo por água abaixo, mas também pode melhorar ainda.

Já agora, alguém sabe onde se podem encontrar previsões de perfis verticais para o interior? É que o IM só os tem para o litoral e ilhas.

Deixo o snow forecast, baseado no GFS. É de sonho para quase todos, Ribatejo e serras alentejanas (Portel, Ossa, São Mamede) incluidos.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 10:56)

vitamos disse:


> Eu entendo o teu entusiasmo, mas sinceramente o que esperas?
> Eu não estou aqui para ser desmancha prazeres, mas objectivamente por aquilo que os modelos mostram será muito difícil nevar aí. A cota nesta run baixou ligeiramente... Este ligeiramente significa que por exemplo no cartaxo nesta altura a cota está em 950m sensivelmente. Com frio acumulado à superfície acredito que esta cota possa descer, vá lá, aos 500/600m. Não digo que seja impossível... Até poderão cair uns flocos por uns segundos mas o que cair a seguir e com a entrada em força da precipitação, será chuva. Neste evento os cenários mais favoráveis para cotas baixas seria ontem, hoje e ainda, de certa forma, amanhã. Aí cotas de 200 e 300m seriam atingidas facilmente e até poderia ser possível nevar a cota 0. Agora Domingo sinceramente só nos locais habituais e outros de, pelo menos, cota média.
> Por natureza sou sonhador... mas sinceramente acho que Domingo não será dia de grandes surpresas. Oxalá me engane.



concordo perfeitamente
mas penso que será uma daquelas situações "ver para querer" e Domingo veremos


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2010 às 10:58)

Sim, mas apesar da "esperança" dada pelo ECWMF de surpresa.. Calma!

Como disse o Vitamos e bem, continua a ser altamente improvável neve consistente abaixo dos 500m.

O IM aliás, baseado no ECMWF certamente prevê 400/600m, o que me parece razoavelmente realista!

Lembrem-se daquelas situações antes do Natal (que o IM exagerou em cotas baixas), em que realmente havia muito frio a níveis baixos, mas a médios e altos nenhuns, ou seja inversões, e chuva com muito frio.. Mas neve? Nem vê-la..

Esta situação poderá ser parecida! Mas sim, estará à partida mais frio nos vários níveis que nessa situação.. Espera-se..

Agora.. Quanto, e suficiente para que mais?

Eu penso que não para muito mais para já.. Mas talvez para neve razoável a cotas médias, e no limite médias/baixas mas aí já é a esperança a falar alto! 


A cotas realmente baixas? Esperança muito reduzida, há que ser perfeitamente realista!

Impossível? Não.. Não vou dizer isso porque de facto com muita sorte e pontaria e "peças bem colocadas", um ou outro local baixo pode ter surpresas..

Vamos ver se às 12h ou amanhã, o ECMWF não se desmente e dá um desgosto a muita gente!


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2010 às 10:59)

*rozzo* e *David sf* estive a ver os detalhes que mencionaram. Embora continue a achar difícil acho as variáveis que mencionaram de ter em conta. De facto frio acumulado é uma realidade. Tanto para mais que a entrada de precipitação se dará em principio a horas favoráveis. É daqueles casos em que fico por demais feliz de dar o braço a torcer caso aconteçam surpresas  
E obrigado pelas vossas análises sempre objectivas. Considero a par de outras uma mais valia para este fórum.


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2010 às 11:11)

rozzo disse:


> Lembrem-se daquelas situações antes do Natal (que o IM exagerou em cotas baixas), em que realmente havia muito frio a níveis baixos, mas a médios e altos nenhuns, ou seja inversões, e chuva com muito frio.. Mas neve? Nem vê-la..
> 
> Esta situação poderá ser parecida! Mas sim, estará à partida mais frio nos vários níveis que nessa situação.. Espera-se..



Não é parecida. Nessas ocasiões, no centro e sul, havia isos entre +4 e +8ºC a 850 hpa. Agora deverão ser até negativas e manter-se-ão próximas de 0. Não será uma noite de grandes inversões térmicas, até porque está prevista nebulosidade a partir das 21h de sábado, isto para o sul. O IM na altura exagerou muito, e agora está a prever uma cota de 400m, o que me parece prudente, se bem que ela pode ser de 200m, mas também de 600m, só mais próximo do acontecimento se saberá. Dá ideia, que conforme o meteorologista de serviço, a previsão é diferente para situações semelhantes.


----------



## Dourado (8 Jan 2010 às 11:26)

Boas

Para a minha zona o freemeteo prevê saraiva ou neve forte. Nunca tinha visto uma previsão daquelas por parte deles e nem acredito muito que tal possa acontecer. Talvez nos pontos mais altos da Serra do Caldeirão que tem muitas zonas acima dos 500m, mas dificilmente aqui na minha zona (estou a 230m altitude). Em todo caso já me faz sonhar que tal possa acontecer aqui muito perto.


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2010 às 11:31)

Bons Dias...

Poderiam-me tirar algumas duvidas, vou hoje para o distrito de Viseu, mais propriamente para Cinfães do Douro, numa aldeia pertencente a esta. Fornelos, 600 mts, havera possibilidade de nevar por la.  Pelo que tenho visto nos runs so se ve ou verifica percipitação para centro e sul, mas o IM preve neve forte para o norte do pais para domingo!! A percipitação que possa cair sera de sabado para domingo ou so mesmo domingo?? O frio é certo agora a neve ou a chuva nao se sabe ao certo. No ano pasado pela aquela zona foi muito afectada por nevões, bem fortes, este ano ainda nada!!  Se fosse possivel aguradava por algo. 

Saudações.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2010 às 11:31)

David sf disse:


> Não é parecida. Nessas ocasiões, no centro e sul, havia isos entre +4 e +8ºC a 850 hpa. Agora deverão ser até negativas e manter-se-ão próximas de 0.



Esperemos que tenhas razão, mas quanto a essa parte ainda tenho dúvidas!
Eu pessoalmente acho mesmo parecida, mas com os valores da temperatura desfasados para baixo, o que claro nos dá a tal esperança.

Repare-se nas cartas de vários modelos p.ex no dia de Domingo, alguns logo bem cedo..
Vários deles já têm iso's positivas a 850hPa.. Portanto de facto, embora haja mais frio.. Este pode mesmo ser um pouco varrido nos níveis médios...

*GFS*





*UKMO*





*COAMPS* 







Não quero com isto ser pessimista, mas sim cauteloso, porque está ainda um pouco na "corda bamba" o quanto calor entra ou não a níveis médios, e vendo estes modelos, que podem muito bem falhar, a verdade é que pode isso acontecer perfeitamente.. Aliás, ainda há 24h, era o que parecia óbvio, apenas agora temos uma alteração, e esperança, de facto mais perto do evento.. Mas..


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

A mim parece-me que do nada surge a possibilidade de algo grande, desta vez existe um bom consenço entre modelos. Estive a ver o ECM (na página do IM) e está muito bom para o domingo, assim como o GFS. Provavelmente a chave poderá estar no vento. por exemplo, o vento a 10m durante a tarde de domingo (até à noite) está de Nordeste-Este, o que ajudaria a injectar ar frio (ou no mínimo manter). Ambos os modelos parecem atrasar a saída do frio a 850hpa. A grande incógnita será o frio nos níveis mais altos a 500Z.

Para hoje esperava para o final da tarde algumas surpresas aqui para o norte, mas está tudo bem mais difícil, o que não quer dizer que não possa acontecer. É acompanhar as imagens de satelite...


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Jan 2010 às 12:04)

Bom dia,
 Tenho andado nos últimos dias a ler os vossos posts sobre a possibilidade de nevar nos mais diversos locais do país. Tem sido engraçado ver a euforia, depois o desânimo, novamente a euforia, depois uns a "porem água na fervura", outros a "porem lenha na fogueira".
 Como não tenho tido tempo nem tenho "andamento" para grandes análises, vou aqui vendo o Freemeteo, o Weather Online só para ter uma ideia de como isto vai evoluindo. Já teve várias evoluções, umas para um lado, outras para outro como é costume. Sem mais delongas deixo aqui uma aposta: Na manhã de Domingo vai nevar em locais pouco habituais, incluindo os arredores de Lisboa, incluindo Sintra, local onde resido. Pode não nevar muito mas alguma neve se verá
 Porque faço esta aposta? Porque no "special day" 29 de Janeiro de 2006 também ninguém esperava neve e depois foi o que se viu 
 Podem argumentar com "runs", modelos, etc, etc. Para mim existe grande imprevisibilidade na Meteorologia e se as condições forem próximas das ideais, podem suceder pequenos desvios suficientes para que o imprevisível aconteça.
 Agora não se zanguem comigo, nem me chamem "nomes" (entre aspas que isto aqui é tudo gente educada, ao contrário de outros fóruns da internet). Afinal tudo isto é apenas um "feeling" meu que mesmo assim penso não ser despropositado de todo 

 Já agora fica aqui um link para uma página do nosso MeteoPt com umas belas imagens de Sintra em 1945:

http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/showgallery.php/cat/521

 E outro de um Blog da zona de Sintra:

http://riodasmacas.blogspot.com/2009/01/neve-em-sintra-em-1945.html


----------



## granizus (8 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

Vamos lá ver como se comporta a run das 12h...


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

Bem, o accuweather dá 10 cm de acumulação para Vila Real (domingo) e acho que vai cair mesmo algo. Ontem, na cidade o céu esteve pouco nublado e numa aldeia a 15 km nevou um pouco durante a tarde. Estão a ser fenómenos muito localizados mas acho que domingo/segunda muita gente vai estar feliz. Só não quero nada é para a noite de sab/dom (vou a Vila do Conde  e quero chegar a casa sem ter que passar umas boas horas no Marão).


----------



## Sissi (8 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

Bom dia a todos!
Apesar de estar registada há imenso tempo, e de vos seguir diáriamente, não tenho colocado post's nenhuns, mas desta vez, tenho que chamar a atenção para uma coisa.
Já alguém reparou que tanto o IM, como O weather undurground (no site do Leme) e o freemeteo, prevêm neve no domingo para Portalegre?!!

O que acham disto?

Jaá agora, um bom ano de 2010 para todos os membros!


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Perante os modelos actuais, começo a acreditar na queda de neve no domingo em cotas próximas dos 500 msnm, o que para mim só tem uma contrariedade, é que talvez não possa sair do Sarzedo para vir ver o Covilhã - Varzim, mas quem sabe se a neve não visitará o próprio Complexo Desportivo, que está a 500msnm...


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Domingo vai ser um grande dia se nada se alterar e até pode melhorar ainda!! quanto a neve no Litoral não ponho de parte logo ao inicio do dia com cotas médias a roçar o baixo  quanto ao interior vai ser um bom nevão sem duvida. Enfim será um dia de Inverno como não temos todos os dias com muita chuva granizo trovoadas e neve a cotas que podem ser surpresa para algumas zonas  agora é fazer figas para que não se altere e se possivel que melhore 

E tá tudo tão concentrado na neve que nem falam nas depressões cavadas que nos vão afectar para a semana com chuvas fortes e ventos muito fortes...


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 13:23)

Desenvolvimentos interessantes estes últimos.
A depressão e frente de Domingo neste figurino seriam muito mais interessantes do que as frentes de Dezembro.

O perfil vertical para Lisboa mostra bem as diferenças, comparando por exemplo com o evento de 15 de Dezembro passado em que o IM erradamente dava cotas baixas. Agora sim, temos temperaturas negativas acima dos 925hPa/700 metros o que significa que a neve se aguenta ainda bastantes metros abaixo desse nível, com sudeste até aos 850Hpa em vez de sudoeste como em Dezembro.

*15 de Dezembro*








*Próximo Domingo (54 horas) *










Contudo para pôr um pouco de água na fervura, trata-se da saída das 06z, a das 00z e outras anteriores não foi assim tão interessante. Mostro as diferenças.

*T850 (a 54 horas) *









Pequeno delírio ou tendência ? Saberemos nas próximas saídas. Mas de qualquer das formas a frente de Domingo será à partida para as outras regiões bem mais interessante do que foram as de Dezembro, há mais frio e que não será varrido de forma tão rápida, cotas mais baixas (ainda assim médias 400/600) e mais neve.


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2010 às 13:25)

Boa tarde a todos!

Neve Lisboa, Neve Porto, Neve interior Norte e Centro, Neve Alentejo?

Meus amigos nem todas as condições estão reunidas para nevar em todo lado, e a uma cota baixa 200m.

Irá nevar e muito nas zonas médias, e atenção porque não sei se o nosso país está preparado para receber tanta neve como os modelos indicam.

Acho que muitas dificuldades irão surgir no Marão e zonas altas, onde a neve irá cair com bastante intensidade.

Se eventualmente acontecerem surpresas e a cota de neve se mantenha mais baixa do que o esperado, ao longo do dia de Domingo, então poderemos ter muitas complicações no transito no nosso país


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 13:46)

eu aqui na pampilhosa da serra devo ter neve garantida!!!
alguem me pode responder a esta duvida, eu já tive 3 desgostos este ano e não aguanto mais um pelo que gosaia de saber com o que devo contar


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2010 às 13:49)

Para aqui, domingo à noite deverão cair alguns flocos que talvez deixem uma fina capa de uns 5 cm no máxima. Depois na segunda/terça aquela depressão vai arrastar ar muito quente do atlântico, no início poderá ser em forma de neve (se este vento maldito parar) mas depois, como já vem sendo tradição, vai ser tudo derretido pela chuva. Não há maneira de ter neve nesta terra por mais de dois dias seguidos. 

Não acredito em neve no litoral. Os grandes beneficiados, os espanhóis pois claro. Pouca chuva têm durante o ano (excepto algumas zonas), mas quando há frio a precipitação nunca lhes falha.


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

Fil disse:


> Para aqui, domingo à noite deverão cair alguns flocos que talvez deixem uma fina capa de uns 5 cm no máxima. Depois na segunda/terça aquela depressão vai arrastar ar muito quente do atlântico, no início poderá ser em forma de neve (se este vento maldito parar) mas depois, como já vem sendo tradição, vai ser tudo derretido pela chuva. Não há maneira de ter neve nesta terra por mais de dois dias seguidos.
> 
> Não acredito em neve no litoral. Os grandes beneficiados, os espanhóis pois claro. Pouca chuva têm durante o ano (excepto algumas zonas), mas quando há frio a precipitação nunca lhes falha.



Domingo por volta da hora de almoço já irás ter neve se os modelos assim se mantiverem


----------



## psm (8 Jan 2010 às 13:58)

Fil disse:


> Para aqui, domingo à noite deverão cair alguns flocos que talvez deixem uma fina capa de uns 5 cm no máxima. Depois na segunda/terça aquela depressão vai arrastar ar muito quente do atlântico, no início poderá ser em forma de neve (se este vento maldito parar) mas depois, como já vem sendo tradição, vai ser tudo derretido pela chuva. Não há maneira de ter neve nesta terra por mais de dois dias seguidos.
> 
> Não acredito em neve no litoral. Os grandes beneficiados, os espanhóis pois claro. Pouca chuva têm durante o ano (excepto algumas zonas), mas quando há frio a precipitação nunca lhes falha.



Eis um post, e mais uns quantos de outros membros com racionalidade, porque vi aqui escrito barbaridades de (NOVAMENTE) nevar em Lisboa e no litoral, ainda acreditava nisso se a depressão entrá-se durante a madrugada (duvidoso), mas quem de certeza vai ter festa garantida, e com alguma certeza(estou a ser conservador) é para cima dos 700 metros de cota.

Escreve um tipo realista e já com muitos episódios destes!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Deixo aqui a minha visão realista do que se espera para Domingo...
Analisando bem a situação em si... e de frisar  que as cotas previstas pelo IM estão  100 % correctas.
Creio ser totalmente impossivel nevar em cotas inferiores a 400 metros sendo que se isso acontecer será a ocorrência de sleet na região do Minho e Douro e Portalegre(devido ao facto de o frio à superficie e em altitude se manter por mais tempo).
No restante território teremos neve a partir dos  400  metros em forma de neve molhada e so acima de 600 metros teremos queda de neve já em quantidades consideráveis.

Tambem acho que se cair toda a neve prevista pelos modelos vamos ter problemas no trânsito nas zonas altas do território.

Quanto à neve em locais pouco habituais... tendo em conta o facto de não estarem todas as condições reunidas, acho que é de se descartar totalmente!

Acho tambem que não devemos de acreditar em sites como o freemeteo nem como o meteoblue ou ate mesmo o foreca... uma vez que eles raramente são crediveis.

Eu penso que dos internacionais, o accuweather é o mais fiavel, já que por exemplo a minima que ocorreu hoje em Lisboa estava prevista à 4 dias para ca...

Há que sermos realistas meus caros amigos...

Mas apesar de tudo... surpresas podem acontecer... e a meteorologia é perita nisso

Quem acredita em algo... não deite a toalha ao chão!!


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

a minha casa está mesmo naquele marcador podem ver que de litoral não tem nada eu tenho a serra da estrela no horizonte
só espero é no domingo não ter de olhar para a estrela para ver neve e tela aqui mesmo á porta


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

godzila disse:


> a minha casa está mesmo naquele marcador podem ver que de litoral não tem nada eu tenho a serra da estrela no horizonte
> só espero é no domingo não ter de olhar para a estrela para ver neve e tela aqui mesmo á porta



Com a run das 06h, eu diria te sim, que vais ter neve, baseado em muitos factores que contribuem para isso.

A temperatura a 850hpa é negativa, e a humidade é relativamente baixa, o que permitirá nevar com temperaturas positivas (1 ou 2º), e a temperatura à superfície, na altura em que entrar a precipitação irá estar baixa. Outro aspecto importante é o facto da precipitação entrar ainda de manhã


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2010 às 14:33)

boas tardes
esta saida do GFS das 06z e do ECMWF das 00z manteem um cenario  de frio algo intenso até as 00/06z de 2f proxima.
até domingo espera-se tempo frio com cotas de neve da ordem dos 300-500m e possibilidade de ocorrencia de aguaceiros dispersos no litoral e pré litoral a norte de setubal.
dado isto é possivel a ocorrencia de algum aguaceiro de neve nas zonas mais altas do distrito de lisboa, grosso modo, acima de 300m.
sabado ela tarde ou domingo, com a aproximaçao/chegada de uma frente quente de SW espera-se que o ceu se torne muito nublado, com ocorrencia de precipitaçao a partir da madrugada de domingo.
com  a intrusao de ar frio nos niveis medios procedente de leste, no pré frontal, é possivel a ocorrencia de neve, até as 06/12z de domingo em cotas baixas ( por volta dos 300m) no distrito antes do ar quente se instalar nos niveis medios, como o ar quente se desloca em altitude só deverão as temperaturas em superficie subir acentuadamente durante a madrugada de 2f.
espera-se portanto um sabado frio e um domingo frio nublado e humido.
durante o resto da semana será reposto o fluxo de WSW quente e humido com a passagem de nucleos depressionarios e frentes eventulmente fortes sobre o atlantico e europa


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2010 às 14:47)

Tudo a espera da run das 12h.

Penso que esta run irá definir muita coisa para Domingo.


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

Snow disse:


> Tudo a espera da run das 12h.
> 
> Penso que esta run irá definir muita coisa para Domingo.



a que horas sai a run???


----------



## Snow (8 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

cardu disse:


> a que horas sai a run???



15h30


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 15:35)

julgo que esta run tá a tirar frio.


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 15:40)

está a sair a RUN12h....até agora quase tudo inalterado....

sim, de facto recuou um bocado no Frio.


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 15:50)

O frio diminuiu ligeiramente talvez porque 
a precipitação também foi antecipada ligeiramente...

De qualquer maneira é uma excelente run


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 15:51)

mas é de notar que esta saida adianta a entrada da frente o que pode ser melhor pelo facto de a neve cair logo pela manhã


----------



## white_wolf (8 Jan 2010 às 16:37)

Informação dada pelo IM.

Instituto Meteorologia prevê fim-de-semana com muito frio


O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê que os próximos dias se caracterizem pela diminuição acentuada das temperaturas, especialmente nas regiões do Norte, Centro e Interior do país. 
De acordo com o IM, o fim-de-semana ficará marcado pelas baixas temperaturas em todo o país. Para sábado, as previsões são de descida das temperaturas mínimas, podendo chegar a valores negativos no Interior. 

Em Lisboa, a temperatura mínima poderá chegar aos 0 graus e, no Porto, aos -3. A Guarda será a cidade mais fria, não devendo ultrapassar o 1 grau de máxima. Bragança vem logo a seguir, com a mínima a poder atingir os -6.

A partir do final da tarde, prevê-se um aumento da nebulosidade. Durante a madrugada o IM prevê queda de precipitação a começar nas regiões do Sul. 

No domingo, o dia será especialmente frio, com a descida das temperaturas máximas, «com queda de neve a quotas muito baixas», nomeadamente no Interior, Norte e Centro. 

Bragança e Guarda invertem os lugares, mas continuam a ser as mais frias. Em Lisboa, a máxima não deverá ultrapassar os 8 graus, e no Porto os termómetros podem descer até aos -2.
«A acentuada descida das temperaturas poderá, eventualmente, provocar queda de neve nas regiões do Litoral», adianta o IM. 

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=429473

Agora esperemos que dê certo e que nao se enganem... para nao variar!!


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2010 às 16:55)

A única novidade desta run é a retirada de precipitação no interior. Passou-se de 10 para 2 mm no domingo.

Apresento as temperaturas e humidade nas várias camadas da atmosfera, para domingo em Portel. Como se vê, não haverá inversões térmicas, pelo que a temperatura à superfície assume papel preponderante. 







Creio que até ao meio dia a precipitação poderia ser de neve, mas não tenho grande experiência neste tipo de situações, mas acho que com temperaturas inferiores a 2ºC a neve não terá tempo para derreter, até porque só os 1000 m finais da atmosfera é que estariam acima dos 0ºC.

Note-se que a temperatura à superfície está ligeiramente inflaccionada, estou à cota 295, enquanto que os perfis têm a superfíce a 230 m. Os valores divergem um pouco dos apresentados pelo Meteopt não sei porquê, estes foram obtidos na NOAA.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2010 às 17:34)

Para Domingo, o IM dá neve aqui para a minha zona.

Probabilidades?


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2010 às 17:38)

A última actualização do GFS retirou alguma precipitação para o Interior Centro, mas parece que a neve está garantida aqui para a zona da Covilhã no domingo (salvo mudanças bruscas de padrão), logo veremos em que quantidade.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

Previsão para Domingo, 10 de Janeiro de 2010

Continuação de tempo frio com céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte (40 a 55 km/h) no litoral Centro e Sul e nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões
Centro e Sul.
Queda de neve acima dos 400/600 metros de altitude.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.

Actualizado a 8 de Janeiro de 2010 às 7:5 UTC
Previsão para 2ª Feira, 11 de Janeiro de 2010

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a parir
da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 50 km/h) do quadrante oeste no litoral a sul de Sines e
nas terras altas até meio da manhã.
Aguaceiros, em especial até ao final da manhã, sendo fracos nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve nas regiões do Norte e Centro acima dos 400/600
metros de altitude, subindo gradualmente a cota ao longo do dia.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Ricardo Tavares

Actualizado a 8 de Janeiro de 2010 às 7:5 UTC


Fonte: IM

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

Boa tarde a todos os amigos amantes da meteorologia.
Acham que no Domingo há boas probabilidades de nevar na cidade de Viseu? Estava a pensar sair, mas se houver possibilidade de neve, daqui não saio, daqui ninguém me tira.


----------



## seqmad (8 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

Quanto à situação de Domingo e aqui para o Distrito de Lisboa:
Eu sei que numa olhadela racional e objectiva aos dados disponíveis (meteogramas, etc) as hipóteses de podermos ver algures uns poucos flocos de neve no momento da chegada da frente são de caras um redondo ZERO, mas, e pensando especificamente nas serras de Sintra e Montejunto (pessoalmente gostava de incluir a Arrábida, mas aí nem em sonhos), e dadas algumas outras condições, como por exemplo:
- Hora de chegada da frente, entre as 6h e as 8h;
- Vento de SE conforme referido, que impedirá uma subida rápida da T;
- T2m entre 2-4º durante toda a madrugada e manhã segundo as cartas do IM (ECM);
- T850 ainda por volta de -2, antes de subir, e ainda mais se se confirmasse a tal hipótese de estar ainda negativa até 925hPa;
E se se desse a hipótese de a humidade ainda não estar demasiadamente alta no momento do início da precipitação, pergunto:

Podem afirmar a 100% que não se poderá ver uns poucos flocos nos locais referidos? Eu acho que não se verá nada – seria inédito (?) para uma frente de SW, mas não consigo ter esses 100%... justificava-se ou não um passeiozito a um desses locais?...


----------



## dpaes (8 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

Epá ta mesmo frioo 

Será que irá ter qualquer coisa aqui pá Évora'?


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

A todos os que perguntam se vai nevar aqui ou acolá, como devem compreender, não dá para andar a responder a todos até porque as previsões estão sempre a mudar até lá.

Uma forma simples é usarem vocês mesmo os meteogramas, a última coluna tem uma cota, se a mesma estiver colorida de verde quer dizer precipitação fraca, e azul precipitação já mais forte.

http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/

As cotas também não devem ser encaradas como palavra sagrada, mas apenas como orientação. Se a vossa zona for de natureza fria que se conserva bem como em muitas zonas do interior, podem tirar uns metros, se pelo contrário a precipitação chega a más horas em plena tarde com algum aquecimento, podem acrescentar mais uns metros.

Como as coisas vão sempre evoluindo, fica mais fácil cada um ir acompanhando por aí em vez de perguntar. 

O meu prognóstico são cotas de 400/600 metros, e parece que o IM também aponta para esses valores. O resto é ver como estarão as temperaturas no dia e acompanhar a evolução das nuvens no satélite. Se houver precipitação mais forte também se podem tirar metros às cotas previstas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Retiraram algum frio e também a precipitação.
Agora só uma pergunta que não têm haver com este tópico, mas em 2006 quandi caiu neve estavam quantos graus.


----------



## Gongas (8 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

Deixo esta nota tirado do site do IM para reflexão:


Frio e neve em Portugal Continental
2010-01-08 (IM)

Portugal Continental está a ser influenciado por uma corrente de Nordeste que transporta ar polar.

Da entrada deste ar polar no território resulta uma diminuição das temperaturas do ar, com maior expressão no dia de hoje na temperatura mínima, prevendo-se que o mesmo se verifique também na temperatura máxima, amanhã, dia 9. Estas baixas temperaturas associadas à ocorrência de vento moderado reflectem-se numa sensação de desconforto térmico semelhante à sentida com temperaturas 3º a 4º C mais baixas.

A partir do final do dia 9 a aproximação de um sistema depressionário com um sistema frontal associado deverá dar origem à ocorrência de períodos de chuva,passando a regime de aguaceiros, que afectarão o território do Continente até à madrugada de dia 11, Segunda-Feira, que serão de neve acima dos 400 m, admitindo-se a possibilidade de ocorrência de queda de neve em cotas mais baixas, pouco usuais, incluindo junto ao litoral.O IM sugere o acompanhamento da situação através da sua Página WEB



E ESTA??


----------



## Nonnu (8 Jan 2010 às 18:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Retiraram algum frio e também a precipitação.
> Agora só uma pergunta que não têm haver com este tópico, mas em 2006 quandi caiu neve estavam quantos graus.



Se bem me lembro a temperatura em Lisboa em 2006 era de 7 Graus, e lembro que era 14 horas e uma senhora do IM apareceu na TV a dizer que nao iria nevar em Lisboa porque estava 7º Graus, o que aconteceu foi que no centro da depresão mais ou menos as 15 ou 16 horas, a temperatura desceu muitooooo e nevou...

São estas coisas que nos fazem sonhar ;-)

Minha previsão e com base nos modelos, é que a nevar no domingo, será por volta do fim da madrugada inicio da manha, estou a falar aqui na zona (distrito setubal) Especialmente nas zonas mais interiores como por exemplo o Poceirao, vendas novas, etc etc etc

Lisboa, setubal, almada, barreiro(onde moro) nao acredito
Mas na serra da arrabida, que tiver vontade de la estar por exmplo as 7 da manha no ponto alto, é possivel que tenha uma surpresa engraçada, mas que será pouco duradoura axo eu !!

Eu vou apostar mais num passeio domingueiro ali para as zonas de Eztremoz, Evora... etc etc, pois ai quase de certeza que ate á hora de almoço vamos ser presenteados com flocos, aproveita-se e almoça-se por um desses sitio e prontos esta o passeio domingueiro a ver neve feito

Axo que será o sitio mais perto desta zona e que quase de certeza vais aparecer qualquer coisa concistente..

Mas quem sou eu....

Abraço


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2010 às 19:02)

acabei de ouvir o boletim do IM na rtp1

domingo pode nevar no ribatejo e estremadura a cotas muito baixas....

locais onde raramente neva!!!!

foi o que disse a sra da IM


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

Pode repetir-se mesmo 2006...existem agora mais probabilidades...

Deixo aqui uma noticia:

"Todas las comunidades autónomas, excepto Canarias y la ciudad autónoma de Ceuta, se encuentran en alerta por riesgo debido a la nieve, lluvia, viento y fenómenos costeros como consecuencia de la ola de frío polar. Mallorca es la única región con alerta de riesgo como consecuencia de las lluvias.
Las comunidades que presentan un riesgo importante (alerta naranja) por nevadas son Cantabria, País Vasco, Aragón, Cataluña y la Comunidad Valenciana, así como las provincias andaluzas de Almería Granada y Jaén y la provincia gallega de Lugo. Con alerta amarilla (riesgo), también por nieve, se encuentra también Mallorca, además de Castilla y León, Castilla-La Mancha, Madrid, Navarra, Extremadura, La Rioja, Murcia; las provincias andaluzas de Málaga y Córdoba, La Coruña y Álava."

Fonte: http://www.diariodemallorca.es/

Para além deste site...existem já vários com previsões de queda de neve em grande parte de Espanha...

Aguardemos...

Cumps


----------



## blood4 (8 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

A partir do final do dia 9 a aproximação de um sistema depressionário com um sistema frontal associado deverá dar origem à ocorrência de períodos de chuva,passando a regime de aguaceiros, que afectarão o território do Continente até à madrugada de dia 11, Segunda-Feira, que serão de neve acima dos 400 m, admitindo-se a possibilidade de ocorrência de queda de neve em cotas mais baixas, pouco usuais, incluindo junto ao litoral.



agora é esperar para ver
a ver se neva aqui..
nunca vi neve a cair ca
cota 0


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Acho que o IM está a criar expectativas algo exageradas mas logo se verá na manhã de Domingo. Esperemos que o frio à superfície faça a diferença, mas estou mesmo a ver o que vai acontecer junto ao litoral: temperaturas a rondar os 2, 3ºC durante grande parte da manhã e toda a precipitação a cair em forma líquida.


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

Interessante mesmo Domingo...grande parte de Portugal com neve...retirado do Meteored.com...

http://img9.imageshack.us/i/neveg.jpg/

Cumps


----------



## jPdF (8 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

João Dias disse:


> Acho que o IM está a criar expectativas algo exageradas mas logo se verá na manhã de Domingo. Esperemos que o frio à superfície faça a diferença, mas estou mesmo a ver o que vai acontecer junto ao litoral: temperaturas a rondar os 2, 3ºC durante grande parte da manhã e toda a precipitação a cair em forma líquida.



O IM nunca referiu litoral, referiu cotas um pouco inferiores a 400 metros no Ribatejo e Estremadura, essas regiões também zonas interiores, por exemplo Ferreira do Zêzere é Ribatejo e está a cota de 350 metros, da mesma forma que na Estremadura, no Concelho de Porto de Mós existe a serra de Aire e Candeeiros que devido à capacidade de possível manutenção do frio em locais mais abrigados pode dar origem a cotas um pouco mais baixas que os 400 metros.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

Du_Ga disse:


> Interessante mesmo Domingo...grande parte de Portugal com neve...retirado do Meteored.com...
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/i/neveg.jpg/
> 
> Cumps



Isso é precipitação e nuvens apenas, não tem neve


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

jPdF disse:


> O IM nunca referiu litoral, referiu cotas um pouco inferiores a 400 metros no Ribatejo e Estremadura, essas regiões também zonas interiores, por exemplo Ferreira do Zêzere é Ribatejo e está a cota de 350 metros, da mesma forma que na Estremadura, no Concelho de Porto de Mós existe a serra de Aire e Candeeiros que devido à capacidade de possível manutenção do frio *em locais mais abrigados pode dar origem a cotas um pouco mais baixas que os 400 metros*.



Há dois tipos de arrefecimento distintos. Um deles é por acção pura das massas de ar que chegam, cada uma com mais ou menos frio, conforme a sua origem, regiões onde se desenvolveu e que atravessou, continentais, oceânicas, entre outros aspectos; outro é o arrefecimento localizado, com fenómenos específicos de inversões térmicas, em depressões do terreno ou todo o tipo de vales. 

Nesta última hipótese, o que existe é uma concentração do ar frio à superfície, que é escoado das regiões a altitudes superiores e se vai acumulando no fundo dos vales. Não existe um arrefecimento muito significativo em altitude, pelo contrário, em algumas centenas de metros após a camada de inversão a temperatura está mais alta do que à superfície, o que invalida ou, pelo menos, dificulta muito a chegada à superfície de precipitação em forma de neve. Nalguns casos ela voltará a gelar junto ao solo, sendo já freezing rain.


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso é precipitação e nuvens apenas, não tem neve



Tens uma linha de cor acastanhada e a legenda ao lado...direito..

http://img194.imageshack.us/i/semttulosx.jpg/

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Boa tarde, 
este tópico já parece um papagaio ..... sempre a dizerem a mesma coisa e muita das vezes já ditas pelo membros 9999 vezes !!
Ás vezes antes de escreverem não custava nada ler o que já foi escrito !!
Domingo efectivamente vai nevar na maior dos locais acima dos 400 metros no Norte e Centro !!
Contudo aqueles que ainda sonham que pode nevar junto ao litoral tirem o cavalinho da chuva !!
A neve ocorrerá nos locais onde é habitual nevar todos os anos que se junta o frio com as depressões atlânticas .... 
Eu diria que todo o Norte e Centro até ao alto alentejo acima dos 400 metros verá neve, devendo ser o maior nevão que o Interior deverá ver este ano !!


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

jPdF disse:


> O IM nunca referiu litoral, referiu cotas um pouco inferiores a 400 metros no Ribatejo e Estremadura, essas regiões também zonas interiores, por exemplo Ferreira do Zêzere é Ribatejo e está a cota de 350 metros, da mesma forma que na Estremadura, no Concelho de Porto de Mós existe a serra de Aire e Candeeiros que devido à capacidade de possível manutenção do frio em locais mais abrigados pode dar origem a cotas um pouco mais baixas que os 400 metros.



http://img9.imageshack.us/i/semttulo2sq.jpg/

O IM refere mesmo "junto ao litoral"...

Cumps


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 20:18)

o freemeteo já tirou a neve quase toda só deichou um pouquinho para a vista, pode ser qua amanhã isto mude.
 por outro lado eu ninca jinha visto este mapa a prever neve


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 20:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde,
> este tópico já parece um papagaio ..... sempre a dizerem a mesma coisa e muita das vezes já ditas pelo membros 9999 vezes !!



Em fóruns e listas de discussão, deixe o papel de moderador para o próprio moderador. Evite repreender as pessoas por conduta indevida se você não é o moderador do fórum, isto só irá gerar mais discussões e desentendimentos desnecessários (também conhecidos como flame war ou flaming).
Ver Netiqueta

Obrigado.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2010 às 20:24)

Nonnu disse:


> Se bem me lembro a temperatura em Lisboa em 2006 era de 7 Graus, e lembro que era 14 horas e uma senhora do IM apareceu na TV a dizer que nao iria nevar em Lisboa porque estava 7º Graus, o que aconteceu foi que no centro da depresão mais ou menos as 15 ou 16 horas, a temperatura desceu muitooooo e nevou...
> 
> São estas coisas que nos fazem sonhar ;-)
> 
> ...



Eu diria que mais para os lados da Serra de S. Mamede, possivelmente, verás alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## jPdF (8 Jan 2010 às 20:26)

Du_Ga disse:


> http://img9.imageshack.us/i/semttulo2sq.jpg/
> 
> O IM refere mesmo "junto ao litoral"...
> 
> Cumps



Na sequência do fórum, estava a referir-me o que disseram no boletim meteorológico do programa Portugal em Directo da RTP 1, também vi e foi ai que referiram Estremadura e Ribatejo. Em relação ao comunicado ainda não o tinha lido em completo, mas se assim é, penso que será um pouco arriscado por parte do IM, mas eles se o afirmam certamente terão as suas razões, as suas análises. Não gosto de fazer juízos de valor, principalmente antes de as coisas aconteceram, e numa área tão volátil como a meteorologia...


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 20:27)

belem disse:


> Eu diria que mais para os lados da Serra de S. Mamede, possivelmente, verás alguma coisa de jeito.



E também Portalegre que está aos 480 metros e bem no interior, penso que é o tipo de local que poderá ver alguma coisa.


----------



## Gongas (8 Jan 2010 às 20:29)

Volto a relembrar:

Frio e neve em Portugal Continental
2010-01-08 (IM)

Portugal Continental está a ser influenciado por uma corrente de Nordeste que transporta ar polar.

Da entrada deste ar polar no território resulta uma diminuição das temperaturas do ar, com maior expressão no dia de hoje na temperatura mínima, prevendo-se que o mesmo se verifique também na temperatura máxima, amanhã, dia 9. Estas baixas temperaturas associadas à ocorrência de vento moderado reflectem-se numa sensação de desconforto térmico semelhante à sentida com temperaturas 3º a 4º C mais baixas.

A partir do final do dia 9 a aproximação de um sistema depressionário com um sistema frontal associado deverá dar origem à ocorrência de períodos de chuva,passando a regime de aguaceiros, que afectarão o território do Continente até à madrugada de dia 11, Segunda-Feira, que serão de neve acima dos 400 m, admitindo-se a possibilidade de ocorrência de queda de neve em cotas mais baixas, pouco usuais, incluindo junto ao litoral.O IM sugere o acompanhamento da situação através da sua Página WEB


SE não acreditamos na instituição própria, entao em quem acreditar? não é certo, mas há essa possibilidade.


----------



## paricusa (8 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

boas noites,

Olhando para toda a informaçao disponivel (modelos,opinioes,comunicado do IM), eu diria que o que esta em questao é definir bem o que é "junto ao litoral" e onde começa e acaba o a "fronteira" entre interior vs litoral...
Partilho da opinião que apenas iremos ver neve onde é normal neste tipo de eventos, embora com o frio instalado poderemos ver neve por curtos espaços temporais em sitios menos comuns ou seja na tal fronteira entre o litoral e o interior... mas onde é exactamente? domingo veremos


----------



## jPdF (8 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

paricusa disse:


> (...)é definir bem o que é "junto ao litoral" e onde começa e acaba o a "fronteira" entre interior vs litoral...



Vale o que vale, mas de acordo com o publicado na wikipédia:


"Litoral é um termo que designa a faixa de terra junto à costa marítima que engloba cerca de 50 km para o interior, dependendo da legislação de cada país.

O termo é um adjetivo usado para referir aquilo que diz respeito à beira-mar, é utilizada ainda muitas vezes em contraponto à palavra interior."

in Wikipédia.

No Dicionário não especifica dimensões, mas acho que os 50km são um pouco exagerados, pois dependendo dos países assim depende o litoral... 
No Brasil 100km para o interior parece razoável, já em Portugal de grosso modo teríamos a Serra da Estrela no Litoral


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

Vince disse:


> E também Portalegre que está aos 480 metros e bem no interior, penso que é o tipo de local que poderá ver alguma coisa.



Portalegre é na Serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

belem disse:


> Portalegre é na Serra de S. Mamede.



Não. Portalegre fica no planalto.

Apenas uma parte da cidade sobe a serra, até ao Bairro do Atalaião, a 590 m.

A serra de São Mamede tem uma altitude máxima de 1080 m, salvo erro.


----------



## Marcos (8 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

Eu cá já não acredito muito nas previsões do IM acerca da neve, senão vejamos já por 3 vezes deram neve para a beira interior acima dos 400 metros e aqui a 550 metros de altitude em Celorico da Beira ainda não nevou nada ...zerooooo
eles deviam ser mais explicitos e defenir isso do elemento branco por zonas como fazem os espanhóis....mas enfim espero que domingo ao menos acertem e aqui caia neve com alguma acumulação....veremos....esta imagem promete...


----------



## Sissi (8 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não. Portalegre fica no planalto.
> 
> Apenas uma parte da cidade sobe a serra, até ao Bairro do Atalaião, a 590 m.
> 
> A serra de São Mamede tem uma altitude máxima de 1080 m, salvo erro.




Boa noite!

Apesar de estar registada no fórum há imenso tempo, e diariamente o consultar (várias vezes até!), raramente coloco algum post, mas só 
para satisfazer a curiosidade, tens razão na parte em que o Bairro do Atalaião fica a 590 metros, mas a serra em si, tem 1025m, quanto a cidade e aproximadamente 490 metros.

Acham que por aqui vamos ter alguma surpresa no domingo? Vários sites, como o weather underground e o freemeteo, além do IM, prevêm neve para aqui!


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

é impressão ou o "evento" tem vindo a ser antecipado? parece que nesta RUN a chuva entra mais cedo


----------



## cardu (8 Jan 2010 às 21:53)

squidward disse:


> é impressão ou o "evento" tem vindo a ser antecipado? parece que nesta RUN a chuva entra mais cedo




tal e qual.... também me parece... sendo assim.... havendo precipitação cedo pode nevar a cotas baixas porque ainda vai estar muito frio a essas horas


----------



## godzila (8 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

que linda esta RUN com a frente a entra logo de manhã e agora já com 4 saidas iguais já se pode falar em neve pr o centro interior que bom


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2010 às 22:18)

Sissi disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Apesar de estar registada no fórum há imenso tempo, e diariamente o consultar (várias vezes até!), raramente coloco algum post, mas só
> para satisfazer a curiosidade, tens razão na parte em que o Bairro do Atalaião fica a 590 metros, mas a serra em si, tem 1025m, quanto a cidade e aproximadamente 490 metros.
> ...



Ora nem mais 1025m:






_Foto tirada por mim no passado dia 20/01/2009_

Pelo que vejo e do pouco que entendo do assunto (interpretação de modelos), a cidade de Portalegre estará garantida. Pode que a neve tenda um pouco para o húmido, mas o que importa é que neve e acumule em condições. Eu onde ela cair lá estarei, só uma desgraça me fará não estar no local para registar e se possível reportar em directo 

Gostaria muito de ver nevar em condições e de dia, aqui pela cidade de Elvas, mas há 90% de probabilidade de não acontecer, como tal não conto com nada.

Aqui perto (cerca de 8 km) está o alto de Vila Boim  que também supera o 400m chegando quase ao 500m, que também não é de descartar, mas por uma questão se de segurança (pois a Serra está mesmo ali ao lado) é preferivel Portalegre.

O que mais me preocupa é a possível escassa precipitação nos momentos mais favoráveis... Venha de lá uma madrugada gélida e um Sábado igualmente de bater o dente, para que o frio se instale a gosto e em boa quantidade. 

Esta é a previsão do WeatherOnline para o Domingo às 18H, baseada na RUN das 06H:







E esta baseada na RUN das 12H


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não. Portalegre fica no planalto.
> 
> Apenas uma parte da cidade sobe a serra, até ao Bairro do Atalaião, a 590 m.
> 
> A serra de São Mamede tem uma altitude máxima de 1080 m, salvo erro.





Para aceder à cidade é preciso subir e bem, não entendo bem a que zonas te referes, mas é assim que conheço a zona.
Claro que parte da cidade de Portalegre atinge pontos mais altos, também Lisboa possue elevações em relação a pontos mais baixos, mas penso que o núcleo da cidade principal está inserido já no sector da Serra de S. Mamede... Já a parte mais alta é outra história, para isso é preciso ir em direcção a Espanha e continuar a subir. Nesta zona penso que a neve é mais provável.

http://www.portugalvirtual.pt/_tourism/plains/portalegre/ptindex.html

Mas aqui diz que fica na zona de transição, por isso penso que também estás certo ( lol):

«O Patamar de Portalegre, que se situa a uma altitude de 400 a 500 m, forma uma espécie de degrau que sobressai da zona sul do parque. Constitui uma zona de transição entre a paisagem tradicional alentejana e a serra.

A serra propriamente dita, que se situa na sua maioria a norte e centro da área do parque, com altitudes superiores a 800 m, é uma zona marcada paisagisticamente pelo atravessamento de cristas quartzíticas e por relevos proeminentes.»

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Natural_da_Serra_de_São_Mamede


Eu penso que a Serra em si, naturalmente deve começar muito antes dos 800 metros, pois é uma elevação em relação ao relevo em redor ( que não tem propriamente  800 metros), por isso podemos dizer, que parte de Portalegre possivelmente ainda é um planalto mas por outro lado também já é parte da Serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## Sissi (8 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

actioman disse:


> Ora nem mais 1025m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Foto gira!!! Parabéns!

Pois, a falta de precipitação é que me preocupa, normalmente quando aqui ta muito frio nunca chove...
Mas claro se chover, de certeza que em S.Mamede deve nevar, agora aqui na cidade, tenho as minhas duvidas!
Prefiro esperar e ver, isto porque, normalmente é sempre uma grande decepção estes eventos por estes lados de Portalegre!!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

Gosto muito de ver esta autêntica "auto-estrada" do frio a entrar pela península Ibérica dentro (englobando a totalidade do território) proveniente das regiões mais setentrionais da Europa, da península escandinava. Um "must" raro de ver... Uma massa de ar frio tão bem definida...






Por outro lado gostaria de referir o meteograma com que Paços de Ferreira é presenteado: a meu ver poderá haver cotas mais baixas do que as previstas. O facto é que no Domingo a cota de neve anda pelos 700 mts, com temperatura à superfície inferior a 2,0ºC , e com iso`s ainda negativas a 850 hpa. Mas penso que serão mais baixas e na casa dos 400 mts (e possivelmente inferiores - a partir dos 250 mts sem acumulação no entanto).






De qualquer maneira é interessante que as iso`s a 850 hpa se mantenham no negativo após algumas horas de probabilidade de precipitação. O que faz pensar que se começar a nevar durante o dia as temperaturas se mantenham favoráveis a queda de precipitação sob a forma de neve na noite seguinte, pelo menos a cotas ainda relativamente baixas (500 mts).


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Olá 

Por Estremoz registo agora *1,3 ºC*, o que começa a deixar-me muito decepcionado  para a noite de Sábado para Domingo, altura em que o vento moderado do quadrante sul terá feito disparar a temperatura em 3 ou 4 ºC a esta hora da noite, impossibilitando assim qualquer precipitação em forma de neve por aqui, a 400 metros de altitude.

Amanhã, à mesma hora, mais uns 2 ou 3 ºC em cada estação:


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Gosto muito de ver esta autêntica "auto-estrada" do frio a entrar pela península Ibérica dentro (englobando a totalidade do território) proveniente das regiões mais setentrionais da Europa, da península escandinava. Um "must" raro de ver... Uma massa de ar frio tão bem definida...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que está mais frio, está, mas muito longe dos valores avançados uns dias atrás, esse sim dignos de uma autêntica auto-estrada vinda da Escandinávia.


----------



## meo (8 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

ola boa noite para todos ja tinha saudades de acompanhar esta euforia pela neve , tenho estado a ler atentamente todas as previsoes e posiblidades
na minha humilde opiniao penso que sera posivel haver queda de neve um pouco por todo o pais pois esta vaga de frio teve inicio em moscovo no dia 26 de dezembro e tem vindo a percorer toda a europa como foi previsto pelas varias entidades por isso vamos esperar e sonhar mais um pouco


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

Sissi disse:


> Foto gira!!! Parabéns!
> 
> Pois, a falta de precipitação é que me preocupa, normalmente quando aqui ta muito frio nunca chove...
> Mas claro se chover, de certeza que em S.Mamede deve nevar, agora aqui na cidade, tenho as minhas duvidas!
> Prefiro esperar e ver, isto porque, normalmente é sempre uma grande decepção estes eventos por estes lados de Portalegre!!



No Outono-Inverno passado tivemos 3 nevadas...para já este ano 3 decepções.Acredito que desta seja mesmo para desempatar, a nosso favor !!! Está bastante frio !!! Resta saber por onde entrará a frente !!!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2010 às 23:06)

belem disse:


> Que está mais frio, está, *mas muito longe dos valores avançados uns dias atrás*, esse sim dignos de uma autêntica auto-estrada vinda da Escandinávia.



O facto é este: temos uma massa de ar potente a vir directamente da Escandinávia...mas o trajecto tem uma componente importante marítima o que atenua em parte as temperaturas que se fazem sentir. Sem esta componente marítima teríamos seguramente temperaturas inferiores a 5 negativos mesmo no litoral.
Mas esta é a nossa realidade incontornável; temos uma proximidade atlântica seja a oeste, seja a norte (costa norte de Espanha) que castra muito a temperatura nestes eventos.
Para termos verdadeiramente o frio  em valores extremos, teríamos que ter uma entrada mais ao estilo Siberiano, ou seja uma massa de ar que viesse desde o centro da Europa e entrasse com ventos fortes pela cordilheira dos Pirinéus. Só assim para que ela chegasse ao nosso país. Mas também aqui a chance de precipitação seria bem inferior à que temos (mesmo sendo baixa).


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2010 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

Arriscaria dizer que a percipitação chegaria antes da meia noite, numa fase de isos baixas a 850hPa com tendência para baixar aos 500hPa, bem como o geopotencial a 850hPa a diminuir...mas enfim isto vale o que vale ...


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Para aqui é sempre a piorar, se nas previsões de ontem o frente de terça-feira começava com uns 10 mm de neve para depois passar a chuva, agora será quase tudo em forma de chuva ao retardar a precipitação. Vamos lá ver se Domingo compensa um pouco.

Atenção também ao Minho a partir de uns 200 m, pode haver surpresas no Domingo.


----------



## granizus (9 Jan 2010 às 01:07)

Boa noite a todos!
Estou esperançado que após tantas análises, expectativas e contas de quotas, sejamos surpreendidos pelo elemento branco neste Domingo. Os modelos têm, quanto a mim, vindo a melhorar e vim até Montalegre


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 01:35)

o Im dá neve para Viseu de manha e de tarde de domingo. A que horas começa a entrar a precipitação no Domingo?


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 01:39)

Nas imagens de satélite já se vê a frente a aproximar-se do continente..
parece-me que se está a aproximar mais rapidamente do que seria espectável.

será que vamos ter precipitação já hoje (sábado)?


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2010 às 01:45)

vinc7e disse:


> Nas imagens de satélite já se vê a frente a aproximar-se do continente..
> parece-me que se está a aproximar mais rapidamente do que seria espectável.
> 
> será que vamos ter precipitação já hoje (sábado)?



pois...sinceramente
se calhar por alguma razão os modelos têm vindo a antecipar a chuva.


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

squidward disse:


> pois...sinceramente
> se calhar por alguma razão os modelos têm vindo a antecipar a chuva.



Pois..pelo que tenho visto no satélite a frente está a avançar depressa...é possível que ainda haja precipitação hoje... 

Cumps


----------



## caramulo (9 Jan 2010 às 02:06)

Du_Ga disse:


> Pois..pelo que tenho visto no satélite a frente está a avançar depressa...é possível que ainda haja precipitação hoje...
> 
> Cumps



Se continuar a este ritmo talvez ao inicio da noite...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 08:40)

snowstorm disse:


> o Im dá neve para Viseu de manha e de tarde de domingo. A que horas começa a entrar a precipitação no Domingo?



Agora já só dá chuva(na previsão numérica).Mas que brincadeira é esta?: tºnegativa na mínima e só 3ºC de tºmáx e chuva?, mas na descritiva estão neve a 400m ou menos...

Em que ficamos?


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

Existe claro probabilidade de neve quer em Lisboa, Porto, Coimbra ou Braga, mas é POUCO provável (especialmente em Lisboa). Se fosse das células que vêm de norte acharia fácil poder cair alguma neve no Porto e Braga. 
Com a frente a entrar de oeste, mesmo que haja entrada de ar de norte ou do leste, acho menos provável. Existe essa probabilidade claro, talvez mais fácil em Braga, mas no litoral, duvido!

Para nevar com uma entrada de oeste, é preciso céu encoberto e uma temperatura de 1ºC ou menos. Conseguem isso no Porto?
Se a entrada for a de norte (que é mais seca), então até com 3ºC sugeria a possibilidade de neve.



Gongas disse:


> Volto a relembrar:
> 
> Frio e neve em Portugal Continental
> 2010-01-08 (IM)
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

Cada saida que sai aumentam mais a temperatura.


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2010 às 09:41)

isto sim é lindo


----------



## PauloSR (9 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

godzila disse:


> isto sim é lindo



Permite-me discordar... O que era lindo era a confirmação da previsão em snow-forecast.com


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

ThaZouk disse:


> Permite-me discordar... O que era lindo era a confirmação da previsão em snow-forecast.com



Esta imagem é um verdadeiro regalo para os nossos olhos, não é?


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 11:46)

Aqui para o interior sul, as últimas runs pioraram um pouco, e dado que estava tudo na "corda bamba" ficou mais complicada a queda de neve.

Aquando da passagem da frente, isto por volta do meio dia não há a mínima hipótese de queda de neve. Como se vê por este quadro que eu fiz, com as temperaturas e humidades de diversas camadas da nossa atmosfera a essa hora, as camadas onde se forma a precipitação, com maiores índices de humidade, estão já com temperaturas posítivas, portanto a neve nem sequer se forma.






A esperança reside no pré frontal, algo a que por exemplo, o GFS e o ALADIN dão bastante relevância, com valores de precipitação a rondar os 2 mm. Na imagem em baixo, prevista pelo ALADIN entre as 6h e as 9h, está esboçada a frente a vermelho, e nota-se que o Alentejo, Ribatejo e Estremadura serão afectados por um bom pré frontal:






Os quadros de temperatura e humidade referentes a essas horas:






Nota-se que às 6h as camadas saturadas estão ainda a temperaturas bem negativas e às 9h rondam os 0ºC. Neste caso, aquando do pré frontal, formar-se-ia neve, e a questão seria: Derreterá a neve durante a sua queda, sendo que nos últimos 1000 m atravessaria zonas com temperaturas posítivas, mas pouco? A baixa humidade dessas camadas pode ser decisiva para a manutenção da neve, e as temperaturas não são assim tão altas. Mesmo os 3ºC previstos para a superfície são exagerados, pela minha experiência os valores previstos pelo GFS costumam estar cerca de 1ºC acima do valor registado, principalmente à noite.

A análise é baseada na run das 6z do GFS, e como isto está mesmo no límite, ainda tudo pode mudar.

Espero não ter escrito nenhum disparate, é a primeira vez que faço uma análise deste tipo.


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2010 às 12:45)

David sf disse:


> Nota-se que às 6h as camadas saturadas estão ainda a temperaturas bem negativas e às 9h rondam os 0ºC. Neste caso, aquando do pré frontal, formar-se-ia neve, e a questão seria: Derreterá a neve durante a sua queda, sendo que nos últimos 1000 m atravessaria zonas com temperaturas posítivas, mas pouco? A baixa humidade dessas camadas pode ser decisiva para a manutenção da neve, e as temperaturas não são assim tão altas. Mesmo os 3ºC previstos para a superfície são exagerados, pela minha experiência os valores previstos pelo GFS costumam estar cerca de 1ºC acima do valor registado, principalmente à noite.
> 
> Espero não ter escrito nenhum disparate, é a primeira vez que faço uma análise deste tipo.



Disparate? Fizeste uma análise excelente, David sf. 

Pode ser que o pré-frontal ao atingir-nos possa provocar nem que sejam uns farrapos, dada a temperatura que referiste às 9h. Mas mesmo assim não acredito muito, pois esses farrapos ao atravessarem os últimos 1000 metros poderiam tornar-se em chuva, isto dependendo das temperaturas das várias camadas por onde fossem passando.

Está quase tudo dependente da humidade, penso eu.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 12:55)

Lightning disse:


> Disparate? Fizeste uma análise excelente, David sf.
> 
> Pode ser que o pré-frontal ao atingir-nos possa provocar nem que sejam uns farrapos, dada a temperatura que referiste às 9h. Mas mesmo assim não acredito muito, pois esses farrapos ao atravessarem os últimos 1000 metros poderiam tornar-se em chuva, isto dependendo das temperaturas das várias camadas por onde fossem passando.
> 
> Está quase tudo dependente da humidade, penso eu.



Atenção que os perfis são para as coordenadas de Portel. No litoral a temperatura à superfície  e a humidade serão maiores, não vejo grandes hipóteses no litoral a sul do Douro. Só não digo impossível porque isso não existe em meteorologia.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

Para Bragança a coisa promete e esta Run aumentou a precipitação! Vou esperar pela das 12h e depois nada mais deverá alterar...é começar a olhar para o satélite!


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 13:30)

David sf disse:


> Aqui para o interior sul, as últimas runs pioraram um pouco, e dado que estava tudo na "corda bamba" ficou mais complicada a queda de neve.
> 
> Aquando da passagem da frente, isto por volta do meio dia não há a mínima hipótese de queda de neve. Como se vê por este quadro que eu fiz, com as temperaturas e humidades de diversas camadas da nossa atmosfera a essa hora, as camadas onde se forma a precipitação, com maiores índices de humidade, estão já com temperaturas posítivas, portanto a neve nem sequer se forma.
> 
> ...




Excelente explicação .

David sf, podias indicar-me o link onde sacas os perfis verticais pelas coordenadas?  Obrigado .


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2010 às 13:39)

Começo a ficar seriamente preocupado. Tenho de fazer a viagem do Porto para a Covilhã amanhã e só vos vejo discutir se vai nevar no litoral ou não... Por norma isso significa que é garantido no interior! Adoro neve, mas prefiro ve-la sempre da janela de casa e nunca da janela do carro! Alguém me sabe dizer se é mais seguro viajar após o almoço e aproveitar a hora ou estamos naquela situação que à noite é só chuva e por consequência mais seguro? 

Aceito recomendações! Gracias!


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2010 às 13:46)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Começo a ficar seriamente preocupado. Tenho de fazer a viagem do Porto para a Covilhã amanhã e só vos vejo discutir se vai nevar no litoral ou não... Por norma isso significa que é garantido no interior! Adoro neve, mas prefiro ve-la sempre da janela de casa e nunca da janela do carro! Alguém me sabe dizer se é mais seguro viajar após o almoço e aproveitar a hora ou estamos naquela situação que à noite é só chuva e por consequência mais seguro?
> 
> Aceito recomendações! Gracias!



Amanha vai ser o caos em grande parte das estradas do Norte e Centro.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Começo a ficar seriamente preocupado. Tenho de fazer a viagem do Porto para a Covilhã amanhã e só vos vejo discutir se vai nevar no litoral ou não... Por norma isso significa que é garantido no interior! Adoro neve, mas prefiro ve-la sempre da janela de casa e nunca da janela do carro! Alguém me sabe dizer se é mais seguro viajar após o almoço e aproveitar a hora ou estamos naquela situação que à noite é só chuva e por consequência mais seguro?
> 
> Aceito recomendações! Gracias!




amanhã vai ser o caos completo no interior norte e centro.... o melhor era fazer essa viagem hoje mesmo!!!


----------



## Marcos (9 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

Atenção que a precipitação vai entrar cerca de 3 horas mais cedo do que o previsto, aliás aqui na beira interior deve começar a nevar por volta das 10,00 da manhá, o que até calha melhor ......vamos lá ver as acumulações por aqui a 600 metros altitude....no entanto penso que no sul a frente começará a passar ainda bem de madrugada o que pode trazer surpresas agradáveis especialmente em algumas serras com +450 metros altitude....as estradas vão-se tornar um caos imagino...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Marcos disse:


> Atenção que a precipitação vai entrar cerca de 3 horas mais cedo do que o previsto, aliás aqui na beira interior deve começar a nevar por volta das 10,00 da manhá, o que até calha melhor ......vamos lá ver as acumulações por aqui a 600 metros altitude....no entanto penso que no sul a frente começará a passar ainda bem de madrugada o que pode trazer surpresas agradáveis especialmente em algumas serras com +450 metros altitude....as estradas vão-se tornar um caos imagino...



Por Viseu poderá acumular? Dava-me um jeitão(ficava sem aulas na 2º, assim que neve mais de 2cm, pk fecham os acessos aos subúrbios da cidade, como aconteceu a 9/1 e a 28/1!!1)


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

Mesmo para a cidade de Portalegrea a coisa começa a ficar muito no limite. Eu já tenho algumas dúvidas acerca de precipitação em forma de neve na cidade. Acho que a cota andará pelos 600m e ainda assim é com uma boa dose de esperança . Ora todos nós sabemos que a saída das 6h é uma saída a tender para os "devaneios" mais frios e ainda assim ela está a reduzir e bem em relação à run das 12h de ontem... .

Neste momento e para quem quiser arriscar a ir "ter" com a neve, coisa que acho pouco prudente, ainda que se tenha o equipamento necessário (correntes para neve é obrigatório), já me parece mais acertado ir até à Covilhã. Atenção que quem o quiser fazer terá de ir cedo (antes da precipitação cair e com o risco de a hora de regresso poder ser uma incógnita ).

Uma outra cidade boa para receber este evento é Trancoso (já mais distante para a malta do Sul é certo!). Acho que aqui será mesmo uma cidade que irá registar uns bons níveis de precipitação e com condições idónias para a neve em largas horas .

A Run das 12h irá ditar muita coisa. E depois meus caros: nowcasting e muita


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

se algo de muito estanho nao acontecer nas proximas runs amanha havera grandes acumulacoes no interior entre os 5 e 10 centimetros de neve 


o im para variar ja esta a falhar penso que em castelo branco e viseu a precipitacao será de neve e nao chuva


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 14:18)

Pedro disse:


> Por Viseu poderá acumular? Dava-me um jeitão(ficava sem aulas na 2º, assim que neve mais de 2cm, pk fecham os acessos aos subúrbios da cidade, como aconteceu a 9/1 e a 28/1!!1)



Olá!
O IM retirou NEVE e colocou hoje CHUVa para VIseu.


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

cova beira disse:


> se algo de muito estanho nao acontecer nas proximas runs amanha havera grandes acumulacoes no interior entre os 5 e 10 centimetros de neve
> 
> 
> o im para variar ja esta a falhar penso que em castelo branco e viseu a precipitacao será de neve e nao chuva








Daquilo que li ontem nos Meteogramas do GFS para Viseu era mesmo de Neve. Ja agora, eu trabalho em Lisboa e amanhã tenho viagem para lá. 
 correrei algum risco de encontrar grandes problemas ao longo do IP3?


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

snowstorm disse:


> Daquilo que li ontem nos Meteogramas do GFS para Viseu era mesmo de Neve. Ja agora, eu trabalho em Lisboa e amanhã tenho viagem para lá.
> correrei algum risco de encontrar grandes problemas ao longo do IP3?




como podes ver na previsao do europeu a temperatura de noite nao vai subir vai sim em altura dando lugar talvez a frezzing rain


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

actioman disse:


> Excelente explicação .
> 
> David sf, podias indicar-me o link onde sacas os perfis verticais pelas coordenadas?  Obrigado .



Aqui fica para quem pediu aqui ou por mp.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/sites-sobre-meteorologia-142-13.html#post190083


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2010 às 15:48)

snowstorm disse:


> Daquilo que li ontem nos Meteogramas do GFS para Viseu era mesmo de Neve. Ja agora, eu trabalho em Lisboa e amanhã tenho viagem para lá.
> correrei algum risco de encontrar grandes problemas ao longo do IP3?



Tudo depende da hora em que queiras chegar a Viseu, se contares em chegar de manhã, talvez até as 11h ou 12h não encontrarás problemas de maior (como se o IP3 só por si já não fosse um grande problema), caso a chegada esteja prevista mais para o fim da tarde, penso que terás problemas após Tondela, onde começa a subida para Viseu, isto no caso de se confirmar o que está modelado neste momento nos Modelos.

Quanto à alteração no site do IM, penso que mais uma vez, a previsão descritiva é aquela que deve vigorar, estão reunidas as condições para nevar por aqui, pelo menos até as 19h todos os perfis em altura até essa hora colocam temperaturas negativas em cima deste região... E como a cidade se encontra a 480/500 metros de altura não é de descartar alguma acumulação...


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2010 às 16:29)

esta ultima RUN ainda mete mais frio, de facto tudo se está a compor para uma bela nevada.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2010 às 16:47)

godzila disse:


> esta ultima RUN ainda mete mais frio, de facto tudo se está a compor para uma bela nevada.




com esta run acho que pode cair neve a qualquer cota em todo o interior norte e centro


----------



## cactus (9 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

cova beira disse:


> com esta run acho que pode cair neve a qualquer cota em todo o interior norte e centro



Podes por o link da run SFF


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2010 às 16:59)

Realmente é fabulosa a partir das 7 da manhã !!! Só agora entra nebulosidade, que permite que ainda arrefeça bastante, ao contrário de outros episódios nesta época.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2010 às 16:59)

cactus disse:


> Podes por o link da run SFF




http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


o hirlam coloca mais precipitacao que o gfs 














reparem no frezzing level para todo o inteiror


----------



## GARFEL (9 Jan 2010 às 17:25)

boas
então é assim
as temperaturas em TOMAR para as horas da precipitação vão variar entre os 0º e os 2 ou 3º+
as cotas de neve estão para o 400-600 metros
Tomar está a uma média de 70-100 metros
logo
em TOMAR não nevará
será ???
e que tal fazer uns quilometrozitos até á lousã ou oleiros 
penso que por lá poderá haver boas hipoteses de nevar
que me dizem
fico em casa a vê-la ou é melhor sair correndo os riscos de não a ver ou se a vir com abundãncia poderei ficar atolado
boa sorte a todos


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 17:31)

É de mim ou a precipitação vem mais cedo que aquilo que os modelos mostram? 

http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> então é assim
> as temperaturas em TOMAR para as horas da precipitação vão variar entre os 0º e os 2 ou 3º+
> as cotas de neve estão para o 400-600 metros
> ...




o frezzing level nao é a cota de neve é a altura da iso 0 se nao estou em erro


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

cova beira disse:


> o frezzing level nao é a cota de neve é a altura da iso 0 se nao estou em erro



isso quer dizer que a hora da precipitação Tomar vai estar com uns 8 graus de temperatura não???

Temos que ir à Sertã que la neva quase de certeza


----------



## GARFEL (9 Jan 2010 às 17:43)

dgstorm disse:


> É de mim ou a precipitação vem mais cedo que aquilo que os modelos mostram?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp



sim tambem me parece
consultei o sat24
e vi tb o satelite que mostra o IM para o atlântico e sinceramente tb me parece que a precipitação está muito mas muito mais perto que o previsto
neste momento faltam aqui no forum as palavras dos mais sábios
ao que parece já estão offline
quiça a prepararem as maquinas para os eventos
gandas malucos


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2010 às 17:45)

dgstorm disse:


> É de mim ou a precipitação vem mais cedo que aquilo que os modelos mostram?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/sp



Eu também já não percebo nada, mas acho que isso que está no sat24 é o pré-frontal. A verdadeira frente penso eu que é a massa nebulosa que se vê mais atrás, no canto superior esquerdo da imagem..







Se estiver errado, alguém que me corrija..


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

GARFEL disse:


> sim tambem me parece
> consultei o sat24
> e vi tb o satelite que mostra o IM para o atlântico e sinceramente tb me parece que a precipitação está muito mas muito mais perto que o previsto
> neste momento faltam aqui no forum as palavras dos mais sábios
> ...



aqui em Tomar deve começar a haver precipitação lá parar as 4 h da madrugada....

se a essa hora as temperaturas rondassem 1 grau nevava aqui

de acordo com meteotomar.info a temperatura caiu para os 4 graus


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

Lightning disse:


> Eu também já não percebo nada, mas acho que isso que está no sat24 é o pré-frontal. A verdadeira frente penso eu que é a massa nebulosa que se vê mais atrás, no canto superior esquerdo da imagem..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que essa "verdadeira frente" como o dizes está bastante longe, no máximo chega cá na Segunda

Se estiver errado alguem me corrija


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

Não entendo porque é q o IM nem protecção civil lançam alertas para o interior norte e centro por causa da muita neve que deve lá cair


----------



## GARFEL (9 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

cardu
há hora da precipitação tomar terá temperaturas bem baixas
o que me preocupa é a pouca altitude a que estamos
aqui a 20 e poucos km temos a serra de aire com 600 metros e mesmo assim penso que não chegará lá pois parece-me que o bom da festa será acima do paralelo tomar e serra de aire
posso-vos dizer que uma piscina dos pequenitos que eu conheço e que apanhou algumas horas de sol
hoje não descongelou e o gelo tinha há vontade meio centimetro
pena não ter a maquina comigo
e já estamos aqui com 4º
nem sei se vou dar a minha volta de bike de manhã como habitualmente ou se me meto há estrada


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2010 às 17:53)

O sistema que irá provocar a precipitação amanhã é essa mais próximo da costa. O outro, a NW dos Açores, só deve chegar cá segunda ou terça.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 17:54)

Dan disse:


> O sistema que irá provocar a precipitação amanhã é essa mais próximo da costa. O outro, a NW dos Açores, só deve chegar cá segunda ou terça.



Bem, então está mesmo muito mais perto que o previsto.


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

O que se vê na imagem sat que aqui colocaram é realmente a depressão que nos afectará amanhã. Ela parece estar a entrar, mas é um engano . Vai entrar sim entre as 6h-7h da manhã (pode aqui haver uma pequena margem de erro ), primeiro ela terá de penetrar no fluxo de ar frio que ainda está sobre nós, logo isso vai travá-la um pouco, consequentemente irá varrendo esse mesmo ar. Ao tomar contacto com terra começará a "encher" e ai sim a ganhar dimensão. Por isso ainda não está formada de todo, o que vê-mos é o _embrião_ do que nos afectará.

Acho que não disse nenhuma "bacorada", se assim for agradeço a respectiva correcção!


----------



## rufer (9 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

Eu penso que amanhã pode haver surpresas.  o que acham?

http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh452/rufermet/gfs-2-24.png


----------



## GARFEL (9 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

na run a 18 horas do gfs europe
ou seja
a previsão para as 7 da manhã 
não dá ainda quase nenhuma precipitação
talvez na próxima saída haja alguma alteração
continuo a pensar que pelas imagens de satélitea a entrada está muito antecipada em relação ao previsto


----------



## joao henriques (9 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

existe alguma possiblidade de nevar em santarem????????????gostava muito que falassem desta zona


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 18:56)

o Im colocou aviso amarelo de neve para o distrito de Lisboa e outros distritos acima dos 400msm


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 19:05)

A precipitação não vem perto demais? Só  se obstáculos orográficos as pararem, mas não me parece que trave ou seja obrigada a isso...


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 19:05)

Santos disse:


> o Im colocou aviso amarelo de neve para o distrito de Lisboa acima dos 400msm



Distrito de Lisboa, Évora, Portalegre, Santarém, Leiria, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Viseu, Aveiro, Bragança, Vila Real, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo. Tudo acima do 400m. Amanhã veremos. Os _nuestros hermanos_ estão muito mais pessimistas e colocam cotas que no Alentejo rondam os 1000m...







É de facto um pouco arrojado, mas acho esta atitude preferível em contraposição com a antiga-conservadora.


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

Este mapa parece-me claramente exagerado, mas acho que confirmam que as eventuais surpresas, a acontecerem, ocorrerão mais ou menos na faixa costeira da Figueira da Foz para cima...


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

O IM uma vez mais não distingue cotas entre regiões e coloca os 400 m tanto para Lisboa (-1ºC 850 hPa) como para o Norte (-7ºC 850 hPa). 

Amanhã será um grande dia para fazer seguimento meteorológico. 



joao henriques disse:


> existe alguma possiblidade de nevar em santarem????????????gostava muito que falassem desta zona



Santarém é uma cidade muito baixa, quase ao nível do mar. Creio que não existe qualquer possibilidade.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

Pedro disse:


> A precipitação não vem perto demais? Só  se obstáculos orográficos as pararem, mas não me parece que trave ou seja obrigada a isso...



Não, não vem perto de mais, nuvens não significam obrigatoriamente precipitação.
Ela irá entrar pelo início da manhão no litoral ( o que é óptimo para possíveis surpresas de curta duração) e depois continuará a pintar o País de branco tal com o previsto!


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

a festa já se ve lá ao longe


----------



## rodrigom (9 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Sabem mais ou menos a que horas começa a nevar na serra da estrela amanha? Eu sei que é dificil dizer ao certo.. mas mais ou menos por volta de que altura?


----------



## rufer (9 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Só uma pergunta. Porque é que dizem que a precipitação vai chegar mais cedo? Qual a previsão? Não me parece que chegue antes da meia-noite. Talvez ao Algarve e uma parte do Alentejo isso seja possivel. Mas no resto do país não me parece.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

godzila disse:


> a festa já se ve lá ao longe



A festa já se ve la ao fundo?
Simplesmente se ve chuva fraca


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

O IM acho que desta vez está a proceder correctamente...ao colocar cotas acima dos 400m no distrito de Lisboa...sendo que grande parte do mesmo está abaixo disso...podendo mesmo nevar tal como o freemeteo indica com temperatura a 2/3ºC...temperatura que vai existir em muitos locais do distrito com menos de 300m de altitude....de qualquer das formas...sempre ouvi dizer que "vale mais a mais do que a menos"...ou "vale mais prevenir que remediar"...portanto não há muito que se queixar....

Cumps


----------



## CidadeNeve (9 Jan 2010 às 19:32)

cardu disse:


> amanhã vai ser o caos completo no interior norte e centro.... o melhor era fazer essa viagem hoje mesmo!!!



a serio? estou feito... grande treta. vou talvez sair mais cedo, antes que acabe o sal à protecçao civil ou se esgotem os limpa neves (sim, estou a ser ironico: numa cidade como a Guarda, existem 0 limpa neves!).


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2010 às 19:35)

o snow forecast nao tem por habito colocar acumulacoes a mais antes pelo contrario esta previsao é impressionante


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

rufer disse:


> Só uma pergunta. Porque é que dizem que a precipitação vai chegar mais cedo? Qual a previsão? Não me parece que chegue antes da meia-noite. Talvez ao Algarve e uma parte do Alentejo isso seja possivel. Mas no resto do país não me parece.



Em lado nenhum chegará antes da meia noite... na melhor das hipóteses lá para as  6 da manhã!
Voçês não têm os modelos para consultar...estão a inventar para quê? A esta distância temporal podemos afirmar que os modelos são fiáveis...se não mal deles!


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Jan 2010 às 19:38)

Segundo o Radar do IM já aparece alguma precipitação na costa

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

Kevin_ disse:


> Segundo o Radar do IM já aparece alguma precipitação na costa
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/



Na costa!??? Sinceramente até à costa aínda cabe outro país como o nosso, eu acho que o pessoal devia ter mais cuidado com o que diz...
Vê-se precpitação no radar...mas muito longe da costa!


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Ok, desculpa a minha imprecisão, a chuva encontra-se a sensivelmente 200Km da costa o que a uma média de 30km/h dará 6,67 horas. Poderá contar-se con precipitação NA COSTA cerca das 2H da manha


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

Kevin_ disse:


> Ok, desculpa a minha imprecisão, a chuva encontra-se a sensivelmente 200Km da costa o que a uma média de 30km/h dará 6,67 horas. Poderá contar-se con precipitação NA COSTA cerca das 2H da manha




Ou seja, está dentro do que é previsto pelos modelos. Que a precipitação chegue à costa por volta das 3h. Embora seja precipitação fraca.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

Só por curiosidade, existe alguma correspondência entre mm de precipitação e cm de acumulação?


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 20:06)

Eu não gosto de ser "profeta da desgraça" nem muito menos "velho do restelo", mas pelos post que estou a ler e pela embalagem com que alguns de vocês já estão amanhã vai ser um dia de muita "ressaca" meteorológica... :assobio:.

Agora sim que é altura de muito calmeex! 

Há realmente *PREVISÃO* de neve em lugares menos habituais, mas não será nenhum 29 de Janeiro de 2006. 
Será um episódio mais localizado, com maior destaque para o interior norte e centro e ponto.

Eu não digo que não se vejam uns flocos (acredito que sem acumulação) em algumas zonas menos habituadas a vê-los (lembro que ontem o colega Santos registou um aguaceiro de neve na zona de Sobral de Monte Agraço, podem ver o vídeo *aqui*), mas daí a ficar Lisboa, Santarém, Elvas, ou outras que tais isolados pela neve, vai Universo de condições meteorológicas que infelizmente não se verificam no dia de amanhã.

Agora para alem desta cautela toda, que acho fundamental ao afirmar seja o que for, não podemos esquecer que a meteorologia é uma ciência ainda cheia de lacunas e como tal cada um pode sonhar QB para as preencher!


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 20:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só por curiosidade, existe alguma correspondência entre mm de precipitação e cm de acumulação?



Normalmente 1mm de precipitação ~= a 1cm de acumulação


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só por curiosidade, existe alguma correspondência entre mm de precipitação e cm de acumulação?


A grosso modo 1cm = 1mm


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

actioman disse:


> Eu não gosto de ser "profeta da desgraça" nem muito menos "velho do restelo", mas pelos post que estou a ler e pela embalagem com que alguns de vocês já estão amanhã vai ser um dia de muita "ressaca" meteorológica... :assobio:.
> 
> Agora sim que é altura de muito calmeex!
> 
> ...



Muito bem 
Não é por nada, mas por vezes este tópico parece um chat, e por vezes o exagero é rei


----------



## rufer (9 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em lado nenhum chegará antes da meia noite... na melhor das hipóteses lá para as  6 da manhã!
> Voçês não têm os modelos para consultar...estão a inventar para quê? A esta distância temporal podemos afirmar que os modelos são fiáveis...se não mal deles!
> 
> Claro que os modelos têm a sua fiabilidade. E a sua previsão tem de ser depois acompanhada no momento. Eu concordo contigo que dificilmente irá chover antes da meia-noite, para não dizer com 100% de certeza. Porque nós melhor que ninguém sabemos que nesta área não existe certezas a 100%. Apenas constatei que já aparecia chuva fraca na imagem de radar das 18h30m e até à meia noite ainda faltava muito.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

Olá boa tarde !
Grande animação .... afinal de contas bem me parecia que com grande euforia para aqui houve não nevou em lado nenhum ... até hoje como seria de esperar !!

Contudo amanhã é outra história e parece-me que no Norte e Centro acima dos 400 metros pelo menos acima dos 50 km afastados da costa poderá nevar ou alguma agua-neve como voces chamam !!
Por aqui não devera nevar nem na serra de Monchique, mas sim deverá ocorrer alguma chuvinha ..... !!


----------



## Kevin_ (9 Jan 2010 às 20:36)

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...0109/BWMlkwpdHPaevAdQqMiM/por100109200030.jpg

Segundo a ultima imagem parece estar mesmo perto a chegada de alguma precipitação, talvez 21:30 à zona do Cabo da Roca.


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2010 às 20:45)

Kevin_ disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...0109/BWMlkwpdHPaevAdQqMiM/por100109200030.jpg
> 
> Segundo a ultima imagem parece estar mesmo perto a chegada de alguma precipitação, talvez 21:30 à zona do Cabo da Roca.



Pelo sat parece que ela vem a todo o gás


----------



## Genobebo (9 Jan 2010 às 20:51)

*Será que vai nevar?*

Já li a maior parte do fórum e continuo sem saber se vai nevar na minha zona… Será que vai nevar amanha em Paços de Ferreira? Gostava de saber o que vocês, conhecedores do tempo, pensam.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Jan 2010 às 20:51)

Não sei se já foi referido aqui mas o Instituto de Meteorologia emitiu um alerta amarelo entre as 6h e as 15h de dia 10 de Janeiro da possibilidade de queda de neve, no distrito de Lisboa, acima dos 400m!





By rbsmr at 2010-01-09


----------



## jocarva (9 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

Vivam, boa noite!

Tenho lido todas as opiniões e fiquei sem saber com o que contar para Fafe a uma cota de 450m. Peço a vossa ajuda.

Cumprimentos


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

jocarva disse:


> Vivam, boa noite!
> 
> Tenho lido todas as opiniões e fiquei sem saber com o que contar para Fafe a uma cota de 450m. Peço a vossa ajuda.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Acredito que a essa altitude tens algumas possibilidades...
mas estas mesmo na fronteira..entre a chuva...e a neve.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

CidadeNeve disse:


> a serio? estou feito... grande treta. vou talvez sair mais cedo, antes que acabe o sal à protecçao civil ou se esgotem os limpa neves (sim, estou a ser ironico: numa cidade como a Guarda, existem 0 limpa neves!).



Também penso que o interior norte e centro poderá tornar-se complicado amanhã acima dos 400 metros ou menos, e acredito que até na A1 na zona da Serra de Aire possa haver alguns problemas mas menores e mais efémeros.


----------



## seqmad (9 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

Serras de Sintra ou Montejunto - Para quem lá for, tipo entre as 7 e as 10, acham que há probabilidades de ver alguns flocos? Ou se pelo contrário, poderá cair alguma coisa só no início da precipitação lá pelas 6 e depois passa a chuva rapidamente?


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 21:28)

Proponho a análise da seguinte informação, no entanto preciso de saber o que é a Altura Camada Limite - é de Neve? Estes gráficos estão no site do IST. 
http://meteo.ist.utl.pt










Significa que haverá precipitação sob forma de neve, estando a 400 metros?

Tão feliz que estou, cheguei à minha mensagem 100!!


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

e já temos chuva na costa eu nem dei conta das horas já são 6 da manhã!!!


----------



## psm (9 Jan 2010 às 21:38)

Vamos a um pouco rigor aqui neste topico, escrevo isto devido ao que aqui foi escrito ao pós frontal!

Este pós frontal é quente, e vai haver um mudança no tipo de ar que vai ser mais quente, e quem escreveu que vai nevar no depois comete um erro, e nesta ciencia tem que se ver tudo!

Vou colocar o link dos vapor de água aos 4200 metros do EUMESAT, e onde se pode ver a mudança de ar em altitude.


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/WV062/BW/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


Quanto à questão da neve.As hipoteses de nevar será nas regiões do interior norte e centro, acho muito arrojado a previsão do IM para algumas partes de Portugal, e mesmo em Lisboa para os montes vulcanicos(Lexim funchal,etc...) que estão acima dos 400 metros, serra de sintra, é muito arrojado pois a frente já está a entrar nesta zona.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 21:38)

Esta run do gfs das 18z mantém a chegada da precipitação
apenas para as 6h..mas realmente parece que esta vai chegar mais cedo..

Relativamente à run anterior nada de relevante parece mudar, isto para o dia
de amanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

godzila disse:


> e já temos chuva na costa eu nem dei conta das horas já são 6 da manhã!!!



A chuva só chega lá para as 4h/5h.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2010 às 21:40)

Hoje encontrei mais uns quantos sites de previsão meteorológica para Viseu, e a primeira impressão deste(meteogroup.com) é bastante boa:


----------



## godzila (9 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

quanto a mim esta RUN das 18 veio por tudo com estava na das 6,
pois o frio que a RUN das 12 tinha aumentado esta voltou a tirar e fica tudo mais limitado no tempo o que podia ser neve até segunda-feira agora pode mudar para chuva logo domingo de noite, mas de qualquer forma é uma boa saida que mantem tudo +-com estava previsto.


----------



## jocarva (9 Jan 2010 às 22:03)

vinc7e disse:


> Acredito que a essa altitude tens algumas possibilidades...
> mas estas mesmo na fronteira..entre a chuva...e a neve.





Obrigado.


----------



## caramulo (9 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

já existe precipitação na zona de Lisboa...  vejam as imagens de radar do IM...


----------



## rufer (9 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> A chuva só chega lá para as 4h/5h.



Então mas isto não é chuva?

http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh452/rufermet/lis100109213030.jpg


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

caramulo disse:


> já existe precipitação na zona de Lisboa...  vejam as imagens de radar do IM...





rufer disse:


> Então mas isto não é chuva?
> 
> http://i547.photobucket.com/albums/hh452/rufermet/lis100109213030.jpg



*
São ecos do radar.*
Ainda se conseguem distinguir as estrelas no meio da camada densa de cirrus.
Não há ainda chuva à vista!


----------



## lightning bolt (9 Jan 2010 às 22:14)

Boa Noite a todos, alguem da zona de Sintra está ligado? Pela imagem do radar do site do IM parece que já chove na zona de Sintra e Peniche.
quanto á run, penso que continuamos na incerteza da queda de neve a cotas baixas.
Penso que dentro de poucas horas iremos ter a resposta.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

E esta longa noite está quase a começar. Aposto em cotas de cotas 400m, mas se foram uns 400m mais baixas não me importo. De qualquer maneira acho que irão existir algumas surpresas.


----------



## Renato (9 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boa Noite a todos, alguem da zona de Sintra está ligado? Pela imagem do radar do site do IM parece que já chove na zona de Sintra e Peniche.
> quanto á run, penso que continuamos na incerteza da queda de neve a cotas baixas.
> Penso que dentro de poucas horas iremos ter a resposta.



Boa noite:
Em Mem-Martins não chove, e parece que está um pouco menos frio.
Cumps


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

Logo que o evento comece e haja relatos in loco, será mais fácil sabermos o que nos espera...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

e depois deste evento não há mais frio à vista...será a última entrada fria?


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

Talvez a precipitação venha aqui... o que é que acham?







ou aqui


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> e depois deste evento não há mais frio à vista...será a última entrada fria?



Ainda tens a segunda quinzena de Janeiro e o mês de Fevereiro

Não vamos dar já o inverno encerrado no que a frio diz respeito...


----------



## snowstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

Renato disse:


> Boa noite:
> Em Mem-Martins não chove, e parece que está um pouco menos frio.
> Cumps



Atenção à sensação térmica.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

Será que já chove em algum local do continente?

  Seria interessante verificar a temperatura nessa situação.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2010 às 23:58)

Veterano disse:


> Será que já chove em algum local do continente?
> 
> Seria interessante verificar a temperatura nessa situação.



Só começará a haver precipitação no final da madrugada/início da manhã...
na minha análise a precipitação está aqui:


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 00:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só começará a haver precipitação no final da madrugada/início da manhã...



  Não digas isso, senão o pessoal vai todo para a cama...

  P.S. A passagem da meia-noite fez mal ao Fórum, ficou down


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Vale mais deitar cedo e cedo erguer...para nada deste evento perder!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só começará a haver precipitação no final da madrugada/início da manhã...
> na minha análise a precipitação está aqui:



o que vejo positivo nisso, é que parece ser um sistema convectivo, o que pode ser bom para baixar as temperaturas....corrijam-me se estiver errado


----------



## psm (10 Jan 2010 às 00:51)

Errado o sistema convectivo tem calor latente! Gerado pela temperatura da agua do mar(de um modo geral é esta a explicação)


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:53)

psm disse:


> Errado o sistema convectivo tem calor latente! Gerado pela temperatura da agua do mar(de um modo geral é esta a explicação)



seja de que tipo for parece que tem tendência a "engordar" ao aproximar-se do continente...e isso é bom!


----------



## adiabático (10 Jan 2010 às 00:59)

snowstorm disse:


> Proponho a análise da seguinte informação, no entanto preciso de saber o que é a Altura Camada Limite - é de Neve? (...)
> Significa que haverá precipitação sob forma de neve, estando a 400 metros?



A "camada-limite" é a camada da atmosfera em contacto directo com a superfície da terra. É um termo da mecânica de fluidos. Quando um fluido se movimenta numa direcção em fricção com uma superfície, o fluxo é turbulento na região em contacto com essa superfície; a distância da superfície à qual deixa de se fazer sentir o efeito da mesma no fluxo é a espessura da camada-limite.

Não creio que tenha nada a ver com neve... E tenho uma dúvida a acrescentar: penso que a nível microscópico há outra camada-limite, muito delgada, em contacto directo com a superfície e em que o fluxo é sempre laminar... Lembro-me de que quando fazia as contas à evapotranspiração na faculdade considerava um valor de resistência associado ao trajecto do vapor pelos tecidos das folhas, outro associado ao estado dos estomas (porque muitas plantas abrem e fecham os estomas para controlar a perda de água) e outro associado à espessura da camada-limite!

LOL E também me lembro de que a espessura da camada-limite era importante no fluxo de calor e que isso estava associado ao facto de as ovelhas voltarem instintivamente o traseiro ao vento!

Mas não me lembro de mais...


----------



## psm (10 Jan 2010 às 01:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> seja de que tipo for parece que tem tendência a "engordar" ao aproximar-se do continente...e isso é bom!



Pois mas ai é que está o problema, ela ao engordar irá trazer mais calor o que não interessa que haja muita convecção, e isso quer dizer muito calor latente!

Novamente uma explicação de um modo geral:


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 01:09)

a que horas e a proxima run???????????


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2010 às 01:10)

joao henriques disse:


> a que horas e a proxima run???????????



3 da manhã acho eu


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 05:35)

o IM acabou de mudar a previsão para hoje... baixou a cota para 300 metros. Aqui fica:
 Previsão para Domingo, 10 de Janeiro de 2010

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Vento em geral fraco de sueste (10 a 20 km/h), temporariamente
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) durante a tarde, no litoral da
região Centro.
Nas terras altas do Centro, vento do quadrante sul moderado a
forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, a partir do meio da manhã
na região Centro, estendendo-se gradualmente à região Norte,
que serão de neve acima dos 300 metros.

Região Sul:
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Vento de sueste moderado (20 a 35 km/h), soprando temporariamente
forte(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas até 70 km/h e rodando
para oeste no final da tarde, diminuindo de intensidade.
Nas terras altas, vento de sueste forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h),
com rajadas de 90 km/h rodando para oeste a partir da tarde, dimi-
nuindo de intensidade.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve nos locais
do interior acima dos 300 metros até ao inicio da manhã, subindo
gradualmente para os 600 metros.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 05:42)

*Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos.*

Vamos reservar este espaço para isso mesmo.


Os posts anteriores referentes ao estado do tempo nos vossos lugares de observação, foram movidos para os locais correctos.

Há que colocar esses registos nos tópicos apropriados:

 Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010
 Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010
 Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010
 Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010
 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 05:44)

caramulo disse:


> o IM acabou de mudar a previsão para hoje... baixou a cota para 300 metros. .....



sim, e até vem na previsão significativa neve para braga .
Não estará o IM a exagerar em relação a sua postura conservadora?


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 06:49)

mirra disse:


> sim, e até vem na previsão significativa neve para braga .
> Não estará o IM a exagerar em relação a sua postura conservadora?



Beles estão confiantes... nos avisos têm para essa zona e para Bragança, queda de neve para cima de 200 metros...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 07:04)

O Aemet.es é muito mais comedido !!!E provavelmente mais razoável, apesar de não ser tão satisfatório !!!


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 07:31)

caramulo disse:


> Beles estão confiantes... nos avisos têm para essa zona e para Bragança, queda de neve para cima de 200 metros...



pois... vamos la ver no que isto dá. Penso que pode inclusive descer um pouco mais...em todo o norte e centro interior


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 07:35)

boas mirra achas que pode nevar em fafe


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 07:38)

frusko disse:


> boas mirra achas que pode nevar em fafe



boas , pouco percebo disto.
Mas digamos que existe possibilidades boas disso acontecer, no entanto a meteorologia e sempre uma previsão!


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 07:41)

ok obrigado


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 08:33)

frusko disse:


> boas mirra achas que pode nevar em fafe



Sim, estou muito confiante ao dizer-te que vai nevar em FAFE!
Assim como acontecerá em Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 08:37)

A mim as temperaturas actuais (~3.0ºC) em Braga e em Guimarães
deixam-me bastante apreensivo..mas pode ser que haja surpresas


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

vinc7e disse:


> A mim as temperaturas actuais (~3.0ºC) em Braga e em Guimarães
> deixam-me bastante apreensivo..mas pode ser que haja surpresas



pois... mas já vi nevar com 1º...


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

Auqi no fórum, já há relatos de neve em Braga, Viseu e distrito de Viseu, Portalegre, Estremoz e Portel.

A cota parece estar a *200 *metros na região norte.
E a cerca de *300 *na região centro e sul.
No litoral não sei qual é a cota.




mirra disse:


> sim, e até vem na previsão significativa neve para braga .
> Não estará o IM a exagerar em relação a sua postura conservadora?


----------



## Nashville (10 Jan 2010 às 09:13)

Bom Dia...

por aqui começou a NEVAR mas com pouca intensidade

EU BEM TINHA A MINHA ESPERANÇA.....

estou realmente muito perto do mar....... mas já dá para ver....

a cota aqui deve rondar os 90 100m


cumps
Nashville


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

Fantástico, actualização: os relatos que queda de neve embora fraca já vêm também do Porto (Aviz) e zona de Gaia (Canidelo e Madalena), e Coimbra (que passou a água-neve).



irpsit disse:


> Aqui no fórum, já há relatos de neve em Braga, Viseu e distrito de Viseu, Portalegre, Estremoz e Portel.
> 
> A cota parece estar a *200 *metros na região norte.
> E a cerca de *300 *na região centro e sul.
> No litoral não sei qual é a cota.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Jan 2010 às 09:38)

Nashville disse:


> Bom Dia...
> 
> por aqui comçou a NEVAR mas com pouca intensidade
> 
> ...



Parabens aos contemplados

Nestas alturas é pessimo morar ca para baixo!

Eu sempre disse que não iria nevar no litoral de Leiria para baixo... mas ninguem acreditou


----------



## digimago (10 Jan 2010 às 09:52)

caramulo disse:


> o IM acabou de mudar a previsão para hoje... baixou a cota para 300 metros. Aqui fica:
> Previsão para Domingo, 10 de Janeiro de 2010
> 
> Regiões Norte e Centro:
> ...



Bom dia. Só para dizer que estou neste momento numa aldeia a 3 kmts para sul de BARCELOS e estão a cair flocos de neve misturados com chuva, isto já há mais de 15 minutos.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 09:57)

As previsões concretizaram-se!!!
Neva no Porto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (10 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

Na rtp n já noticiam a queda de neve no Porto e o meteorologista Pedro Vieira reforça a previsão online do IM.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2010 às 10:35)

Em lisboa nada de especial! 
Resta me esperar por alguma chuva para a tarde localmente forte! 
Células interessantes em desenvolvimento no nosso mar!


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

será que a neve irá continuar a cair pela tarde na zona centro? serra de aire e candeeiros?


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 13:36)

SminteR disse:


> será que a neve irá continuar a cair pela tarde na zona centro? serra de aire e candeeiros?


Também queria saber isso
Pode ser que tenha a sorte de ir hoje à serra.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 13:40)

thunderboy disse:


> Também queria saber isso
> Pode ser que tenha a sorte de ir hoje à serra.



A partir de agora a massa de ar quente começa a instalar-se e a cota começará a aumentar. Para a tarde acho que só nevará no interior norte e centro acima dos 600 m.


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

David sf disse:


> A partir de agora a massa de ar quente começa a instalar-se e a cota começará a aumentar. Para a tarde acho que só nevará no interior norte e centro acima dos 600 m.



Ou seja isso é mesmo no limite da Serra de Aire.. Vou la passar esta tarde.. 
Thunderboy, como está aí a temp. Encontras-te onde?

Por aqui a chuva foi-se por volta do meio dia..humm, isto tá complicado
Temp.Actual: 4.5ºc e muito vento ainda


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 14:02)

Não era suposto agora com os aguaceiros do Pós-Frontal atemp. ter tendencia pra descer em algumas zonas.?? Até onde iremos a nível de surpresas até ao resto do dia de hoje?


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

Há muita animação no mar. Vamos ver o que vai dar quando chegar cá.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 14:09)

SminteR disse:


> Não era suposto agora com os aguaceiros do Pós-Frontal atemp. ter tendencia pra descer em algumas zonas.?? Até onde iremos a nível de surpresas até ao resto do dia de hoje?



Não, porque o pós-frontal é composto por uma massa de ar quente. A descida da cota de neve no pós-frontal ocorre em frentes frias, e esta é quente.


----------



## stroltz (10 Jan 2010 às 14:13)

Coonfirmem-me: a tendência será para a temperatura aumentar até ao fim do dia e durante a madrugada? é que neste momento estão 5,7ºC aqui e a previsão de mínima para amanhã (madrugada) é de 10ºC. Ou será que vamos ter mais umas correcções à última hora "à la IM"? (como já aconteceu há umas horas atrás: O IM, vendo que a temperatura se mantinha sempre mais ou menos constante em valores relativamente baixos, baixou a máxima de 12º para 7º para o dia de hoje em Lisboa)

Cumprimentos ao auditório


----------



## ruka (10 Jan 2010 às 14:44)

O IM voltou a actualizar a previsão descritiva para o continente:

Previsão para Domingo, 10 de Janeiro de 2010

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Tempo frio com céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sueste, soprando temporariamente
forte (até 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h durante a tarde,
no litoral da região Centro.
Nas terras altas do Centro, vento sueste forte (40 a 50 km/h), com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros diminuindo de intensidade para a noite.
Queda de neve acima dos 300 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

Região Sul:
Tempo frio com céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento de sueste moderado (20 a 35 km/h), soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h e
rodando para oeste no final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento de sueste forte (35 a 55 km/h), com rajadas
até 90 km/h, rodando para oeste a partir da tarde e diminuindo
gradualmente de intensidade.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada.
Queda de neve nas regiões do interior acima dos 300 metros, subindo
gradualmente a cota para os 600 metros.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental:
Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 metros, aumentando para 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS
PORTO - 05ºC
LISBOA - 07ºC
FARO - 13ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Pedro Reis Vieira

Actualizado a 10 de Janeiro de 2010 às 14:19 UTC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 16:02)

Poderá voltar a nevar em Viseu, durante a noite?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2010 às 16:18)

Off-Topic: Queria apenas dar os parabens sinceros a todos aqueles que estavam ansiosos por ver neve ..... 
Um dia há-de nevar aqui também !!


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Jan 2010 às 16:37)

imagem do dia 








 48 horas, terça


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 16:45)

Pessoal, ainda vocês não repararam no mais RARO que aconteceu hoje.
É que não só nevou no litoral e cotas baixas, mas também nevou com a típica depressão/frente que vem do *oeste*!!!

Isto não é uma entrada de leste ou de norte!
Por esse motivo tantos de nós estavámos cépticos face à neve.

E assim, hoje, toda a Europa, sem excepção, desde Sevilha e Porto até aos Balcãs, desde Itália até à Irlanda, da França até à Rússia, está tudo com neve. Na Áustria foi o nevão maior em várias décadas, a neve acumula meio-metro em muitos locais a cotas baixas. O blizzard atingiu igualmente o resto da Europa central. E parece que vai continuar o frio na Europa.
Não sei há quantos anos isto já não acontece, mas dou os meus parabéns ao Joe Bastardi da accuweather por ter previsto tal situação já há quatro meses!

E o Inverno ainda mal começou...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 16:50)

irpsit disse:


> Pessoal, ainda vocês não repararam no mais RARO que aconteceu hoje.
> É que não só nevou no litoral e cotas baixas, mas também nevou com a típica depressão/frente que vem do *oeste*!!!
> 
> Isto não é uma entrada de leste ou de norte!
> ...



Ainda mais espantoso, a frente não veio de oeste, mas sim de sudoeste. Mas os ventos de sueste à superfície ajudaram a manter as temperaturas.


----------



## godzila (10 Jan 2010 às 17:12)

só ara referir qua hoje a temeratura aqui não foi alem dos -1,4ºC


----------



## Sissi (10 Jan 2010 às 17:17)

Acham que ainda há possibilidades de aqui em Portalegre cairem mais alguns flocos, e que a temperatura ainda não passou de 1ºC? E está tudo cheio de nuves, e claro muito vento!
Obrigado.


----------



## caramulo (10 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Pelo radar do IM vê-se que está a entrar mais precipitação para a zona centro...
o aumento das quotas, não aconteceu como se previa... a temperatura manteve-se praticamente igual... na ultima run o gfs mete mais neve para o fim do dia e  inicio da madrugada... por isso penso que irá nevar a cerca de 500 metros... Estarei correcto na minha previsão?


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

caramulo disse:


> Pelo radar do IM vê-se que está a entrar mais precipitação para a zona centro...
> o aumento das quotas, não aconteceu como se previa... a temperatura manteve-se praticamente igual... na ultima run o gfs mete mais neve para o fim do dia e  inicio da madrugada... por isso penso que irá nevar a cerca de 500 metros... Estarei correcto na minha previsão?



estao a cair uns flocos de neve junto com a chuva com 3 graus em santarem!!!!!!!!!!!!!nao estou a acreditar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 18:47)

joao henriques disse:


> estao a cair uns flocos de neve junto com a chuva com 3 graus em santarem!!!!!!!!!!!!!nao estou a acreditar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hmmm...verdade??na cidade??

bem se for verdade ela está por perto


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

Sissi disse:


> Acham que ainda há possibilidades de aqui em Portalegre cairem mais alguns flocos, e que a temperatura ainda não passou de 1ºC? E está tudo cheio de nuves, e claro muito vento!
> Obrigado.



Não acredito, apesar de estarmos com 0,6º. Um aguaceiro mais forte pode fazer a diferença...mas desde que o vento mudou, já não acredito!!! E podemos dar-nos como satisfeitos. Deu para "matar" saudades...aqui !!!


----------



## Sissi (10 Jan 2010 às 18:57)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Não acredito, apesar de estarmos com 0,6º. Um aguaceiro mais forte pode fazer a diferença...mas desde que o vento mudou, já não acredito!!! E podemos dar-nos como satisfeitos. Deu para "matar" saudades...aqui !!!



Achas? No site do IM estão -0.9º as 18h. E pelo que parece está a entrar precipitação de novo. A menos que ai a temperatura suba não é?
A esperança é a ultima a morrer, mas claro hoje ja me dou por satisfeita!


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 18:59)

squidward disse:


> hmmm...verdade??na cidade??
> 
> bem se for verdade ela está por perto



se as previsoes com a entrada da frente quente era de subida de temperatura ao longo do dia porque a temperatura estar a descer tanto?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

joao henriques disse:


> se as previsoes com a entrada da frente quente era de subida de temperatura ao longo do dia porque a temperatura estar a descer tanto?



Há medida que o vento for rodando para SW as temperaturas irão começar a subir, algo que já está a acontecer


----------



## Marcos (10 Jan 2010 às 19:19)

acabou de noticiar na TVI24 que o IM vai aumentar os alertas até amanhã ás 12.00 e que preveem ainda neve para esta noite a partir 400 metros...parece que ainda podemos ter festa durante a noite e ainda por cima com a entrada dessa precipitação nos modelos...amanhá muita gente pode nao ir trabalhar...e parece que o frio em altitude se mantem e as temperaturas mostram isso....


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

A situação para Terça-feira parece estar totalmente definida, mas mesmo assim nas próximas run's vamos ter as últimas certezas da localização e intensidade da precipitação que a frente nos vai trazer.

Muito vento também à mistura. Se a frente for tão poderosa como mostram os modelos, então no Norte e Centro do País poderão haver complicações no que toda a inundações.


----------



## psm (10 Jan 2010 às 21:41)

Situação interessante pelo ECMWF que poderá acontecer entre terça feira e quarta feira, a ver vamos se os valores do vento de vão concretizar, e que são anuciados pelo IM.
Para alem desses dias é uma sucessão de dias calmos alternando com dias de chuva, somente de destacar que no proximo fim de semana, e se as previsões se confirmarem será estragado por chuva(mais um).


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

Lightning disse:


> A situação para Terça-feira parece estar totalmente definida, mas mesmo assim nas próximas run's vamos ter as últimas certezas da localização e intensidade da precipitação que a frente nos vai trazer.
> 
> Muito vento também à mistura. Se a frente for tão poderosa como mostram os modelos, então no Norte e Centro do País poderão haver complicações no que toda a inundações.



E o degelo que deverá ocorrer nesse dia poderá aumentar os efeitos dessas eventuais inundações, principalmente as causadas pelos grandes rios que ainda recuperam das recentes cheias.


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

Pelos vistos as temperatura vão continuar baixas....o IM voltou a prolongar o alerta amarelo...todos os distritos do Centro e Sul do país...à excepção de Lisboa e Santarém...e também o distrito de Évora em alerta amarelo com queda de neve acima dos 200m...para além de terem prolongado o alerta...reduziram a cota de neve dos 300 para os 200m...penso que poderá durante a madrugada haver ainda mais surpresas do que houve no dia de hoje...e...como amanhã é um dia de trabalho...pode originar vários constrangimentos a bastantes pessoas.......mas esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor!...

Cumps


----------



## white_wolf (10 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

Boas Noites.

Atão desejada neve, que todos queríamos veio em força,  e um pouco por todo pais. Resumindo um pouco aquilo que foi o fim de semana por, Fornelos - 550 mts, Cinfães do Douro. Na 6 feira deparei me com temperaturas a rondar: -1.5º c, no sábado a temperatura foi um pouco mais dura, -3º.  Hoje de manha por volta as 9h da manha já neva-va intensamente com uns -2º.  Não parou de nevar até as 3h da tarde. Alguma acumulação não passando os 2 cm. Neste momento as estrada municipal que liga cinfães - castro d aire, ainda se encontra cortada, povoações como Gralheira, Bustelo, Alhões, Vilar de Arca, ferreiros estão isoladas pela neve.  A previsão que o IM colocou é de continuar a nevar a cima dos 200 mtos. Encontro-me neste momento no Porto e desde la fui sempre acompanhado pelos flocos brancos,  agora ainda caem alguns na cidade do porto 2ºc. 
vejo pelas minhas cartas que isto não será sol de muita dura, pois ja sente em algumas zonas o ar quente ke vem do mar...   o que ira estragar o cenario branco, mas pode ser que este mês ou os próximos venha mais.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Nao sei em que zona tas, mas por aqui não cai nada desde manhã...


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Jan 2010 às 22:18)

David sf disse:


> !?!?!? Évora cota 200? Ou sabem de algum dado que nos escapa ou passaram-se.



Pois...parece-me crer...e pelo que estou a observar de os ventos continuarem de Este...e muitas localidades (a maior parte do país) estar ainda com temperaturas relativamente baixas...que ainda não ficamos por aqui e que muito provavelmente os modelos não acertaram a 100%..nem poucos mais ou menos para este dia e amanhã...só de reparar que durante o final da tarde eu deveria estar a registar uns bons 7/8ºC...e não passei dos 5.8ºC.........


Cumps


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

Será que vamos ter uma entrada fria de Oeste? 
aquela mancha escura tem-se vindo a aproximar de run para run..







era a loucura total


----------



## joao henriques (10 Jan 2010 às 22:27)

Du_Ga disse:


> Pois...parece-me crer...e pelo que estou a observar de os ventos continuarem de Este...e muitas localidades (a maior parte do país) estar ainda com temperaturas relativamente baixas...que ainda não ficamos por aqui e que muito provavelmente os modelos não acertaram a 100%..nem poucos mais ou menos para este dia e amanhã...só de reparar que durante o final da tarde eu deveria estar a registar uns bons 7/8ºC...e não passei dos 5.8ºC.........
> 
> 
> Cumps



sera mesmo impossivel nevar em santarem????????esta este momento 2graus!


----------



## vagas (10 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

David sf disse:


> !?!?!? Évora cota 200? Ou sabem de algum dado que nos escapa ou passaram-se.



Eu na minha opinião não acredito mas sou bombeiro em montemor o novo e recebemos agora um fax vindo do cdos de évora onde afima queda de neve entre as 22 e a 4 da manha, resta esperar e ter esperança, actualmentei está 2.5º, aqui estão a cair alguns choviscos


----------



## lismen (10 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

Boa noite tenho uma duvida porque e que os distritos de lisboa,santarem,setubal e beja estao ainda com alerta de hoje dia 10 e o resto do pais ja estao com alerta para amanha dia 11.
Estão a espera das proximas horas se calhar não para activar os alertas ja não digo e nada isto hoje para mim foi estafante tanta neve junta

Abraço


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

*TÓPICO* *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

*Mensagens que não tenham a haver com o assunto do tópico serão transferidas para o tópico mais correcto.*


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

David sf disse:


> E o degelo que deverá ocorrer nesse dia poderá aumentar os efeitos dessas eventuais inundações, principalmente as causadas pelos grandes rios que ainda recuperam das recentes cheias.



David, porque dizes que nesse dia poderá ocorrer o degelo?

O GFS prevê a subida gradual das temperaturas, por causa da chegada da superfície frontal, mas será que tanta chuva que vai ser misturada com a neve que entretanto ainda se aguentar intacta (sem derreter) até à data do evento irá causar assim tantos problemas?

É que ainda por cima a precipitação mais forte e intensa vai ser no Norte e Centro, exactamente onde caiu mais neve.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

joao henriques disse:


> se as previsoes com a entrada da frente quente era de subida de temperatura ao longo do dia porque a temperatura estar a descer tanto?



Atenção: o que atravessou o território de Portugal Continental durante o dia foi uma frente oclusa e não uma frente quente; talvez daí a confusão por uma eventual subida de temperatura.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

É impressionante esta carta de superfície. As depressões estendem-se desde a costa da Terra Nova até ao Médio Oriente!!! O AA nem se vê!!! (parece que está refugiado no interior do Norte de África )


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Não acredito, apesar de estarmos com 0,6º. Um aguaceiro mais forte pode fazer a diferença...mas desde que o vento mudou, já não acredito!!! E podemos dar-nos como satisfeitos. Deu para "matar" saudades...aqui !!!



Pelos dados do IM, às 21h00, o vento só era do quadrante oeste na faixa costeira a sul de Sines; no resto do continente continua a ser do quadrante leste (com uma ou outra excepção). Daí o contraste das temperaturas...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

Lightning disse:


> David, porque dizes que nesse dia poderá ocorrer o degelo?
> 
> O GFS prevê a subida gradual das temperaturas, por causa da chegada da superfície frontal, mas será que tanta chuva que vai ser misturada com a neve que entretanto ainda se aguentar intacta (sem derreter) até à data do evento irá causar assim tantos problemas?
> 
> É que ainda por cima a precipitação mais forte e intensa vai ser no Norte e Centro, exactamente onde caiu mais neve.



Eu referia-me à neve nas montanhas, a cota de neve sobe para cerca de 2000 m na terça-feira. E não é só em Portugal, também nas montanhas espanholas, principalmente nas da bacia do Douro.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

David sf disse:


> Não, porque o pós-frontal é composto por uma massa de ar quente. A descida da cota de neve no pós-frontal ocorre em frentes frias, e esta é quente.



Nas frentes oclusas o ar posterior pode ser mais frio que o ar anterior. É o que hoje pode estar a acontecer em alguns locais: parou a chuva e agora está a ficar mais frio.


----------



## psm (10 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

David sf disse:


> Eu referia-me à neve nas montanhas, a cota de neve sobe para cerca de 2000 m na terça-feira. E não é só em Portugal, também nas montanhas espanholas, principalmente nas da bacia do Douro.



Dou mais uma ajuda o que acontece quando as cotas sobem para essa altitude? Vai ter que chover, e se chover derrete, e todo este acumular de neve(precipitação que está haver hoje mais o que vai chover na terça feira),  é perceber o que vai acontecer, e que poderá ser semelhante ao que aconteceu em março de 2001 na planice do Mondego(espero bem que não)


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

O estado do tempo em todo o território do continente tende agora a ficar mais estável; os últimos núcleos de nebulosidade mais consistente encontram-se na Beira Interior e no Alentejo, mas depressa irão abandonar território de Portugal Continental. Naturalmente as precipitações irão sendo cada vez menores e deverão começar já a surgir boas abertas em grande parte do continente.


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

Eu quero é frio pessoal, prefiro o frio à chuva...

Para quando esta previsto outra corrente de leste? é ja para  o prox f-d-s ?


----------



## caramulo (11 Jan 2010 às 02:46)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Eu quero é frio pessoal, prefiro o frio à chuva...
> 
> Para quando esta previsto outra corrente de leste? é ja para  o prox f-d-s ?


Definitivamente ganhei o vicio... Passo mais tempo aqui que nos sites desportivos!!!! 

Era bom era... mas pelo que vejo no GFS não vejo isso possível para as próximas 180 horas!! ou estou enganado???? Sou muito amador ainda!


----------



## cardu (11 Jan 2010 às 02:55)

caramulo disse:


> Definitivamente ganhei o vicio... Passo mais tempo aqui que nos sites desportivos!!!!
> 
> Era bom era... mas pelo que vejo no GFS não vejo isso possível para as próximas 180 horas!! ou estou enganado???? Sou muito amador ainda!



agora só para o ano....

em fevereiro já vem mas é algum calor


----------



## caramulo (11 Jan 2010 às 03:07)

cardu disse:


> agora só para o ano....
> 
> em fevereiro já vem mas é algum calor



Fevereiro pode trazer algo... costuma ser muito frio também!


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Jan 2010 às 03:16)

vento de leste so para o ano? nao digas isso... espero ainda ter uns dias de lestada este ano.

olha que o inverno ainda abocado começou calma pessoal...

Calor so tou a contar com ele la para meados de março


----------



## cardu (11 Jan 2010 às 04:19)

LuisFilipe disse:


> vento de leste so para o ano? nao digas isso... espero ainda ter uns dias de lestada este ano.
> 
> olha que o inverno ainda abocado começou calma pessoal...
> 
> Calor so tou a contar com ele la para meados de março




pois.... mas o ano passado em 13 fevereiro já estavam temperaturas acima dos 20 graus


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Depois do frio e da neve de ontem,
neste Inverno que quase não dá tréguas,
a chuva e o vento de amanhã , sobretudo  a norte e quarta-feira,mais a sul,
darão continuidade a  esta linhagem de Inverno travestido à moda antiga.
Depois de quinta-feira algum descanso , dizem os modelos,
ainda que ,  uma  ou outra frente possa  roçar o noroeste. 
Mas as peças desconjuntadas, fora do seu sítio habitual como têm estado
e que têm provocado férteis ocorrências no Luso Inverno, irão aos poucos
ajustando-se à sua posição original.
A Islândia vai ter de volta a sua , este ano, arredia Depressão.
O Anticlone  dos  Açores vai avisando que está há bastante tempo
fora de casa e precisa de recolher por uns tempos, aos seus aposentos.
O Escandinavo dá mostras de cansaço, e , devagar, devagarinho,
a circulação geral no Atlântico Norte e na  Europa parece dar mostras de querer regressar à  "normalidade".
Mas quantas vezes o que aqui é dito para cenário mais distante,
é desdito logo ali adiante?
Pois é . Venham de lá mais dois dias de chuva, outras vez bem repartida
e abundante e depois se verá...


----------



## lightning bolt (11 Jan 2010 às 11:22)

Depois de um excelente evento a chuva vai voltar em força dando um pouco de descanso ao frio e neve, mas segundo o Sr. Joe Bastardi é apenas um pequeno descanso...

SUNDAY 6:00 PM LONDON TIME

WINTERS ICY GRIP TO RELEASE JAN 15-25, BUT BACK FOR FEB.

The physical drivers for the overall cold winter remains. The atlantic tripole, the warm, cold warm profile from the north atlantic to off the southeast US coast favors a negative nao. The central Pacific remains the focus of the nino. In addition the mei is similar to where it was it previous years when there was major cold over parts of Europe, but the problem is where.

I remain partial to 02-03 which had a nasty February, however as bad as the first half of Jan has been over the northwest part of Europe, I think February will have the worse part of winter relative to averages from Germany eastward into Russia. There is likely to be more cold further southeast than there has been. The message is that winter, which will retreat over the continent to some degree in its severity will return but the worst will be over in the northwest compared to the areas targeted. So the Battle of Britain and France this winter, while not over, will be more of a skirmish than what it has been.

Now let me clear. If it had not been so bad, lets say it had been as Hadley had said, I would be telling you that February would be a wintery month. But I dont think relative to the 30 days ending 15 Jan, it will be able to compete. So when reading this, I have to rely on you to understand.. there are two things that I am trying to draw attention too, what it should be in relation to normal and what it has been. And by the way I think Feb 15-Mar 14 is as cold as Jan 15-Feb 14... as the reload may mean some ugly weather deep into March.

So winter is not over..but the current siege will let up.

I will be updating you as I can a firm handle, but if I am going to tell you when its going to get brutal before it does, I owe it to you to tell you when it will get warmer. I cant answer email on specific sites as this is a general column to show the generalities of the pattern and to make the major points.. like this winter was not going to be a walk in the park, at least not one without overcoats and snow boots

By the way , the video on the free site was a pre-emptive strike before some people over here started to blame climate change on the cold. Sure enough President Obamas spokesman walked right into the trap

http://hotairpundit.blogspot.com/2010/01/robert-gibbs-worldwide-record-cold-is. html

I didnt think it would be him, ( press secretary Gibbs) but a lower level, perhaps epa or noaa spokesman. His aides should make sure before he walks into it, they check things out so they understand that the same thing that was an ice age when he was growing up cant be global warming... oops I mean climate change now.



I wish to personally thank him for verifying the idea that someone would actually do that... amazing.

ciao for now ***** 

será que vai acertar como acertou este principio de ano?


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2010 às 11:54)

cardu disse:


> pois.... mas o ano passado em 13 fevereiro já estavam temperaturas acima dos 20 graus




Mas em Abril nevou  Esse calor de Fevereiro costuma aparecer todos os anos tal como as nevadas de Abril.


----------



## Mix (11 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

Vejam isto:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/estudos_casos/quedadeneve/index.html

Interessant..


----------



## Mix (11 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

Mas ist n e´ sobr o nevao d ontem..


----------



## YuRiSsS (11 Jan 2010 às 13:31)

Boas,

Agora que a neve "já lá vai", pelo que o IM apresenta, vamos ter períodos de chuva forte para o dia de amanhã no pais praticamente todo, sendo que na quarta-feira as previsões são as mesmas, que dizem sobre o que pode ai vir ?


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010 às 13:56)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Agora que a neve "já lá vai", pelo que o IM apresenta, vamos ter períodos de chuva forte para o dia de amanhã no pais praticamente todo, sendo que na quarta-feira as previsões são as mesmas, que dizem sobre o que pode ai vir ?



A previsão do IM considero-a certa (na minha opinião) pois amanhã vamos ter uma frente que vai trazer muita chuva e vento, depois há umas horinhas para descansar  e segue-se logo outra frente que também vai trazer mais chuva e mais vento (apesar de esta última frente parecer um bocado mais fraca do que a primeira). 

Só na próxima quinta-feira dia 14, e segundo o GFS, deve haver "descanso", com céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## sunny (11 Jan 2010 às 16:20)

Lightning disse:


> A previsão do IM considero-a certa (na minha opinião) pois amanhã vamos ter uma frente que vai trazer muita chuva e vento, depois há umas horinhas para descansar  e segue-se logo outra frente que também vai trazer mais chuva e mais vento (apesar de esta última frente parecer um bocado mais fraca do que a primeira).
> 
> Só na próxima quinta-feira dia 14, e segundo o GFS, deve haver "descanso", com céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.



E o vento e chuva que aí vem é mais para o Norte ou mais para o Sul? em resumo, vai incidir muito sobre Lisboa?


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

sunny disse:


> E o vento e chuva que aí vem é mais para o Norte ou mais para o Sul? em resumo, vai incidir muito sobre Lisboa?



O que vem aí vai-se localizar mais no Norte e Centro, mas vendo pela saída das 12h do GFS, Lisboa e até algumas partes do extremo Norte do distrito de Setúbal poderão contar com precipitação por vezes forte. 

Mas o IM (eles também se baseiam noutros modelos, não só no GFS) e prevê também períodos de chuva forte de Norte a Sul. 

Com a frente que se aproxima podemos dizer que vamos ter precipitação bem distribuída pelo País todo, mas incidindo mais no Norte e Centro.


----------



## sunny (11 Jan 2010 às 18:12)

No entanto neste momento não há quaisquer avisos do IM, talvez mais tarde coloquem os avisos...


----------



## snowstorm (11 Jan 2010 às 18:32)

Depois de evento de neve, segue uma imagem de satélite onde se pode ver a neve em Portugal e Espanha. Sei que tem algumas nuvens, mas não sei como encontrar uma sem elas. Vê-se muita neve a norte, alguma no centro...








Se compararem percebe-se melhor.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2010 às 19:21)

O evento de amanhã (chuva forte norte e centro), pode provocar risco de cheias, amplificado pelo degelo.

  De referir o vento forte/muito forte previsto.

  Ainda na ressaca da neve, não convém esquecer esta situação.


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

*Precipitação forte, vento forte e agitação marítima

De 11 de Janeiro às 20h00maté 12 de Janeiro às 15h00m
( Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém e Lisboa )
Face à previsão de ocorrência de chuva por vezes forte, com especial relevância nas Regiões Norte e Centro, ao elevado teor de água presente no solo (acima dos 100%) e aos níveis elevados de armazenamento de água nas principais albufeiras portuguesas, julga-se por conveniente proceder á monitorização atenta e constante dos níveis hidrométricos nas Bacias Hidrográficas localizadas, em especial nas Regiões Norte e Centro. De entre estas, destacam-se as Bacias do Minho, Lima Cávado, Vouga, Mondego e Ribeiras do Oeste, sendo que para as grandes Bacias Hidrográficas do Douro e Tejo é previsível que se venham a registar níveis hidrométricos semelhantes aos verificados no final do mês de Dezembro de 2009.

Poderão ainda verificar-se:

•       Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
•        Inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;
•       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;
•        Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;
•        Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima.

A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:
•       Às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social; 
•       À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados; 
•       À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento; 
•       Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima; 
•       À condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via.
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.

Fonte: www.proteccaocivil.pt 
*


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010 às 20:21)

Veterano disse:


> O evento de amanhã (chuva forte norte e centro), pode provocar risco de cheias, amplificado pelo degelo.
> 
> De referir o vento forte/muito forte previsto.
> 
> Ainda na ressaca da neve, não convém esquecer esta situação.



Apesar de essa situação não se aplicar aqui, já lancei alertas da minha parte.. 

Vendo pelas imagens de satélite a frente é bem poderosa e está bem definida, coincide com as previsões do GFS.

Pouco ou nada se deve alterar nesta RUN das 18h.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 21:42)

Veterano disse:


> O evento de amanhã (chuva forte norte e centro), pode provocar risco de cheias, amplificado pelo degelo.
> 
> De referir o vento forte/muito forte previsto.
> 
> Ainda na ressaca da neve, não convém esquecer esta situação.



O AEMet, por exemplo, refere esse risco para amanhã nas províncias de Salamanca e de Ávila. 

A precipitação que se aproxima, somada ao rápido degelo da neve caída ontem (mais os solos saturados e algumas albufeiras perto do seu limite), poderão, a meu ver, levar a episódios de cheias, em certos pontos do território nacional, que convinha não menosprezar.
Ainda que possam ser situações localizadas e de curta duração.


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

vinc7e disse:


> Será que vamos ter uma entrada fria de Oeste?
> aquela mancha escura tem-se vindo a aproximar de run para run..
> 
> 
> ...



Ontem postei isto aqui..
Hoje esta ainda mais próximo..
Será possível? Ou é apenas um devaneio do modelo?


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

parece que vamos ter uma melhoria do tempo a partir de quinta-feira a tarde e  acho que o AA quer nos fazer uma visita...


----------



## rogers (12 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

vinc7e disse:


> Ontem postei isto aqui..
> Hoje esta ainda mais próximo..
> Será possível? Ou é apenas um devaneio do modelo?



Acho que é impossível devido ao calor do Atlântico!


----------



## diogogrosso (12 Jan 2010 às 00:36)

Para hoje há previsão de queda de neve para o maciço central da serra da estrela ou vai descongelar a neve que caiu ontem ?


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 03:13)

diogogrosso disse:


> Para hoje há previsão de queda de neve para o maciço central da serra da estrela ou vai descongelar a neve que caiu ontem ?



A cota de neve prevista no grosso da precipitação é de 1800/1900m.
Na Torre é capaz de cair toda a precipitação em forma de neve.

A baixo dos 1700m deverá ser o degelo total.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2010 às 08:41)

Quando é que o AA regressa?

Para o meio da semana, é?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Jan 2010 às 09:22)

Pedro disse:


> Quando é que o AA regressa?
> 
> Para o meio da semana, é?



Ja tens saudades?

Sim... deve de nos fazer uma curta visita


----------



## Roque (12 Jan 2010 às 10:31)

Concordo com o Pedro  
Acho que para o bem estar de quase toda a população do nosso país, seria bom termos uns bons dias de sol, mas essa e a minha opinião.


----------



## fog (12 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

O país inteiro pintado de laranja no site do IM, hoje de manhã era só metade... que se terá passado entretanto? Que virá aí que não tivesse sido previsto?


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 10:36)

Vamos acabar com o "chat"...


----------



## Serrano (12 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

O Instituto de Meteorologia coloca uma cota de neve de 700msnm durante alguns períodos dos próximos dois dias, mas acho que os modelos apresentam temperaturas muito altas para que isto possa acontecer...


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2010 às 13:05)

Serrano disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia coloca uma cota de neve de 700msnm durante alguns períodos dos próximos dois dias, mas acho que os modelos apresentam temperaturas muito altas para que isto possa acontecer...



As temperaturas a 850hpa vão andar muito próximas de 0ºC durante  o dia
de hoje e a manha de 4a feira, e a 500hpa vão andar entre os -20ºC e os 
-25ºC.
No passado Domingo, durante a tarde, nevou a cotas mais baixas com temperaturas mais elevadas tanto a 500 como a 850hpa...


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2010 às 13:28)

segundo as ultimas 4 runs do GFS, espera-se uma situação algo severa no continente ainda mais no norte e centro, estre as 12h de amanhã e as 12h de 5f.
neste periodo é prevista a passagem de um nucleo depressionanio em cavamento no norte da PI mas há que ter em conta a incerteza do modelo, desvios de 50km podem ter grandes impactos
durante as proximas 24h uma area instavel da circulaçao de W ( jet streak) desenvolver-se-há numa depressao em superficie que atinjirá o norte da PI no pico da sua pujança, com cerca de 980-985hpa no centro, no sector quente existe uma advecçao de ar tropical maritimo muito quente e humida com elevados theta-e, esta massa é instavel como se pode observar nos mapas de fluxo vertical ( possui grande dinamica) e ostenta indices de CAPE/LI razoaveis especialmente nas areas litorais ( CAPE na ordem dos 500j/kg e LI nos -2) devido a isto serão possiveis fenomenos convectivos localmente intensos.
na fase fria espera-se a entrada de massas de ar maritimo pouco frias e com alguma instabilidade eventualmente menos intensa ( a partir das 00-06z até as 18z de 5f).
outro problema serão os ventos muito fortes de SW rodando para NW que serão em media acima dos 100km.h nos 850hpa e a rondar os 40-60km.h em superficie, principalmente a norte e centro, estes ventos poderão ser localmente mais fortes devido a fenomenos convectivos ( microbursts, downdrafts, etc) ou devido á descida dos valores de geopotencial.
este sistema apresenta caracteristicas favoraveis a um maior desenvolvimento que o esperado....nao é de todo impossivel alguma intensificaçao extra
apos 5f e pelo menos até sabado espera-se que uma crista se forme no centro e leste da PI tal como no mediterraneo ocidental regressando o fluxo de SW quente e humido associado a uma frente estacionaria sobre o norte do pais/galiza.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 14:10)

Então uma pergunta quer dizer que o dia de amanhâ pode ser mais severo que o de hoje.


----------



## StormFairy (12 Jan 2010 às 15:29)

stormy disse:


> segundo as ultimas 4 runs do GFS, espera-se uma situação algo severa no continente ainda mais no norte e centro, estre as 12h de amanhã e as 12h de 5f.
> neste periodo é prevista a passagem de um nucleo depressionanio em cavamento no norte da PI mas há que ter em conta a incerteza do modelo, desvios de 50km podem ter grandes impactos
> durante as proximas 24h uma area instavel da circulaçao de W ( jet streak) desenvolver-se-há numa depressao em superficie que atinjirá o norte da PI no pico da sua pujança, com cerca de 980-985hpa no centro, no sector quente existe uma advecçao de ar tropical maritimo muito quente e humida com elevados theta-e, esta massa é instavel como se pode observar nos mapas de fluxo vertical ( possui grande dinamica) e ostenta indices de CAPE/LI razoaveis especialmente nas areas litorais ( CAPE na ordem dos 500j/kg e LI nos -2) devido a isto serão possiveis fenomenos convectivos localmente intensos.
> na fase fria espera-se a entrada de massas de ar maritimo pouco frias e com alguma instabilidade eventualmente menos intensa ( a partir das 00-06z até as 18z de 5f).
> ...



Os meus Parabéns por este post.
Claro, conciso, sem exageros e com uma dose de informação q.b. até para menos entendidos como eu. Sem alarmismos, e ponderado, apenas depois de várias run´s a confirmarem esta situação, partilhaste a tua opinião/leitura.
Parabéns 

A fazer lembrar os posts do Vince, sem menosprezar ninguém é claro !


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2010 às 21:09)

vinc7e disse:


> As temperaturas a 850hpa vão andar muito próximas de 0ºC durante  o dia
> de hoje e a manha de 4a feira, e a 500hpa vão andar entre os -20ºC e os
> -25ºC.
> No passado Domingo, durante a tarde, nevou a cotas mais baixas com temperaturas mais elevadas tanto a 500 como a 850hpa...



Sim ,mas havia precipitação...


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

A RUN das 12 horas mantém a situação para amanhã. Com a formação de uma depressão com centro depressionário inferior a 990 hPa, que irá passar no extremo Norte da Galiza, prevê-se que o respectivo sistema frontal com actividade moderada a forte (no Norte e Centro principalmente) nos atravesse, causando precipitação por vezes forte e também bastante vento. 

Os valores de CAPE e LI estão favoráveis para a ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos, pelo que não é de descartar a possibilidade de uma ou outra trovoada ou fenómeno meteorológico muito localizado. 

A superfície frontal deverá começar a afectar-nos a partir da hora de almoço, mais ou menos, atingindo o pico de actividade a meio da tarde. Após esta superfície vem o pós-frontal com aguaceiros que vão diminuindo de frequência e intensidade ao longo do resto do dia. 

Após isto tudo, tal como o stormy disse, com a formação de uma crista volta o fluxo de SW quente e húmido, com a respectiva frente associada, frente essa que deverá causar períodos de chuva persistente especialmente no Norte do País, estendendo-se ligeiramente às regiões do Centro à medida que se desloca.


----------



## psm (12 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

Lightning disse:


> A RUN das 12 horas mantém a situação para amanhã. Com a formação de uma depressão com centro depressionário inferior a 990 hPa, que irá passar no extremo Norte da Galiza, prevê-se que o respectivo sistema frontal com actividade moderada a forte (no Norte e Centro principalmente) nos atravesse, causando precipitação por vezes forte e também bastante vento.
> 
> Os valores de CAPE e LI estão favoráveis para a ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos, pelo que não é de descartar a possibilidade de uma ou outra trovoada ou fenómeno meteorológico muito localizado.
> 
> ...



Qual modelo que está a dizer isso?Para quem cá venha perceba qual é o modelo pois como sabe há dois os mais importantes, e eles não estão sintonizados nas previsões.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

psm disse:


> Qual modelo que está a dizer isso?Para quem cá venha perceba qual é o modelo pois como sabe há dois os mais importantes, e eles não estão sintonizados nas previsões.



Tens razão. Peço desculpa por esse pormenor.

Baseei-me no modelo GFS para fazer essa análise. Vejam abaixo.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

Previsão de Trovoadas para amanhã


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

Brunomc disse:


> Previsão de Trovoadas para amanhã



Trovoadas e não só. também é de severe wind gusts e de tornados.


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2010 às 08:30)

Para hoje temos novo agravamento do estado do tempo, com mais uma ciclogenese a decorrer na região dos Açores e a deslocar-se rapidamente para o continente.
Até ontem o GFS cavava mais a depressão e o ECMWF era mais meigo, mas os ventos registados esta madrugada nos Açores e a actual assinatura no satélite mostram uma ciclogenese rápida.







Depois do meio dia o vento começará a aumentar de intensidade, sendo provável momentos de forte instabilidade associadas a ventos e chuvas fortes para a tarde e noite, com o vento a fazer-se sentir sobretudo no litoral oeste e terras altas. Há contudo ainda alguma incerteza dadas algumas discrepâncias entre modelos no trajecto exacto e pressão mínima da depressão.

(clicar)


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2010 às 08:42)

sim vince, e tambem se pode dizer que se anticipou a chegada da depressao ocorrendo um periodo com maior gravidade entre as 15h de hoje e as 06h de amanhã, sendo que apos as 12h de amanha retorna a normalidade com fluxo quente e humido de W/SW


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2010 às 10:24)

E atenção que os ventos podem ser mais fortes que os da manha de terça feira no Litoral durante este final de tarde e inicio de noite de hoje... Depois quando tudo indicava que vinha uns dias bons de AA parece que já não vai ser bem assim


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

Depois da depressão de hoje entramos numa fase algo indefinida, com uma provável aparição da dorsal sobre a península e posterior migração para norte.

O grande protagonista, a nível do HN, nos próximos dias será o enome anticiclone siberiano que se poderia estender desde o extremo oriente até à Escandinávia:











Este anticiclone poderia ser o propulsor da tal onda de frio que poderia afectar a Europa, segundo a Accuweather a partir de dia 25, apesar de quase todos os modelos terem isos muito baixas em toda a Europa já no dia 20. Resta saber o que se possa passar no Atlântico, uma vez que ainda nenhum modelo estabilizou uma previsão para o que pode acontecer com essa dorsal que subiria a partir do próximo fim de semana.

Há a possibilidade que neste momento mostra o ECM (e atenção que isto está a mais de uma semana de distância, não é fiável, mas apenas uma enumeração das situações que podem ocorrer para o final do mês) que mantém o padrão de depressões atlânticas no sudoeste da Europa e frio no resto da continente, basicamente aquilo que tem ocorrido desde há um mês para cá, só que agora com o jet stream um pouco mais a norte:






Outra hipótese, a dorsal atlântica muito forte, circulação retrógrada na Europa, frio seco em Portugal continental, como tem o CMC:






Antes disto, está ainda em aberto o que se passará nos próximos dias, sendo que o mais provável é termos uns dias de descanso meteorológico, com a aparição do anticiclone, principalmente nas regiões do sul.

O GFS, na sua última saída (pouco fiável foi a das 06z, e ainda por cima o GFS nos últimos tempos tem sido o menos fiável dos modelos), vê por ali uma depressão em altitude que poderia dirigir-se para aqui. Como estamos em maré de sorte até poderia ser, caso a dorsal atlântica se mantivesse forte e o suficientemente distante:











Tudo isto são suposições, apenas algumas de muitas possibilidades do que poderá ocorrer até ao fim do mês.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (14 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Este tópico tem estado muito parado...

...sinal de calma dos próximos tempos? AA?


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Este tópico tem estado muito parado...
> 
> ...sinal de calma dos próximos tempos? AA?



Assim parece... O ECMWF parece querer colocar o nosso velho amigo AA já bem mais perto para a semana, mais a partir de 3ª... Com as ondulações frontais a passarem bem mais a norte... Já não era sem tempo!! Tudo o que é demais enjoa... E tenho de tirar o pó à minha prancha de surf, estes constantes W/SW's fortes não ajudam em nada, para a prática e aprendizagem...  Mar demasiado tempestuoso... O próximo fim de semana já vai revelar alguma acalmia, embora 2ª feira ainda possa trazer alguma surpresa...


----------



## tpais (14 Jan 2010 às 12:43)

A depressão que atravessa o continente na sexta e sábado parace estar muito indefinida quanto à intensidade de precipitação. Aparentenente serão uns 3-5 mm/3horas mas julgo que nas zonas de montanha do Norte e Centro podem vingar os membros mais extremos dos ensembles e assim obter precipitações bem mais significativas. Tanto sábado como Domingo tem ensembles com vários ramos "dissidentes".
O que vos parece? Sábado vai ser molhada certa ou apenas molha tolos durante todo o dia?

TiagoP


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

Só espero que estejam errados os modelos que apontam o anticiclone...aínda é cedo para esse senhor nos visitar!


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jan 2010 às 15:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só espero que estejam errados os modelos que apontam o anticiclone...aínda é cedo para esse senhor nos visitar!



Não me parecem que estejam errados... O ECM já tem vindo a apontar esta tendência para a semana, a partir de 3ª feira talvez... Quanto a ainda ser cedo, não concordo... Está tudo mais que saturado de água (solos incluídos)... Uma semana de tréguas não fará mal a ninguém... E se calhar é pouco...


----------



## squidward (14 Jan 2010 às 15:50)

beachboy30 disse:


> Não me parecem que estejam errados... O ECM já tem vindo a apontar esta tendência para a semana, a partir de 3ª feira talvez... Quanto a ainda ser cedo, não concordo... Está tudo mais que saturado de água (solos incluídos)... Uma semana de tréguas não fará mal a ninguém... E se calhar é pouco...



também concordo!
Agora se este Inverno tivesse sido como os anteriores pouco chuvosos ou secos, ai sim era preocupante...actualmente até acho bom uma pausa nestas chuvadas.
Desta vez (nunca pensei dizer isto) ele é mesmo nosso "AAmigo"


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só espero que estejam errados os modelos que apontam o anticiclone...aínda é cedo para esse senhor nos visitar!



Para quem quer chuva, efectivamente assim é. Para quem quer frio, o timing da subida da dorsal é o ideal, pois ocorre no momento em que está formado um enorme anticiclone a unir a Sibéria com a Escandinávia. Vai depender da posição final da dorsal atlântica, mas com um pouco de sorte pode vir aí muito frio, com uma ligação Açores-Sibéria a passar pela península.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2010 às 16:03)

Vou fazer uma breve previsão relativamente ao Algarve (a ver se estou a ver bem os dados):
De acordo com esta run do GFS que está a sair neste momento, a chuva deverá visitar o Algarve amanhã durante a tarde e noite, fazendo depois um interregno (que será benvindo!) de pelo menos, uma semanita! Vamos ver se esta previsão se mantém, mas o ECMWF também corrobora esta previsão (talvez com a excepção da próxima Segunda-Feira, que poderá trazer alguma chuva devido a uma depressão a NW da Península Ibérica! Pelo menos é o que arrisco dizer de acordo com estes dois modelos!


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2010 às 16:14)

ecobcg disse:


> De acordo com esta run do GFS que está a sair neste momento, a chuva deverá visitar o Algarve amanhã durante a tarde e noite, fazendo depois um interregno (que será benvindo!) de pelo menos, uma semanita!



Um pouco OFFTOPIC: Recuemos no tempo... Há uns meses atrás dizer esta frase neste tópico soaria a blasfémia... E daria pano para muita discussão acesa. Desejar sol no Algarve com tamanha seca... 
Vejam como em meteorologia tudo pode mudar em pouco tempo. A mesma ideia se aplica à famosa memória meteorológica... Aquelas coisas que se afirmam raras e que depois bem esmiuçadas já aconteceram não duas, nem 3, mas "n" vezes ao longo do tempo. É inerente ao ser humano... é inerente ao assunto meteorologia.

Adiante e mais on-topic... Dias anticiclónicos, como foi dito pelo David, não são necessariamente dias quentes. No inverno até podem significar dias que além de secos, são frios... Mas o cenário a médio prazo não me parece definitivamente lançado. O gfs por exemplo já teve maior estabilidade do que apresenta neste momento, e não sei se os próximos dias serão assim tão estáveis. Pelo menos menos tempestuosos no curto prazo serão... depois o cenário ainda me parece algo incerto.


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

E neste momento há claramente uma guerra GFS-ECM, com o americano a colocar ênfase nas depressões atlânticas e deixando o anticiclone na sua pior posição para nós (fazendo uma bolha a envolver a península, com as depressões a passarem por cima), enquanto que o europeu faz subir a dorsal até à Escandinávia, abrindo o corredor do frio seco continental. Deverá dar vitória do ECM, como aconteceu sempre neste inverno, acho que desde que foi substituído pela antiga run paralela o GFS nunca mais acertou uma.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2010 às 18:38)

E mesmo assim, pelo que estive a ver nesta RUN das 12h do GFS, mesmo com a subida do AA isso não iria impedir a passagem de restos de várias superfícies frontais ou linhas de instabilidade associadas às depressões que eventualmente iam contornar o AA, provocando assim alguns períodos de chuva, na maior parte das vezes fraca (nada em comparação com o que tivemos nestes últimos dias...). 

Isto provocaria também uma subida temporária das temperaturas mínimas e máximas, mas logo de seguida, tal como o David disse, com o aparecimento da dorsal e dependendo da sua posição final, poderemos ter muito frio, frio esse que na minha opinião e pela informação que retirei dos modelos, será frio seco.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Previsões para Sábado, para Região Norte e Centro(interior)?


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2010 às 21:22)

Um pouquinho de frio que segundo o GFS poderá deixar alguma neve nas Serras do Norte...sempre dá para matar as saudades!


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

beachboy30 disse:


> Não me parecem que estejam errados... O ECM já tem vindo a apontar esta tendência para a semana, a partir de 3ª feira talvez... Quanto a ainda ser cedo, não concordo... Está tudo mais que saturado de água (solos incluídos)... Uma semana de tréguas não fará mal a ninguém... E se calhar é pouco...





squidward disse:


> também concordo!
> Agora se este Inverno tivesse sido como os anteriores pouco chuvosos ou secos, ai sim era preocupante...actualmente até acho bom uma pausa nestas chuvadas.
> Desta vez (nunca pensei dizer isto) ele é mesmo nosso "AAmigo"



A mim chegam-me 10 meses de anticiclone por ano...não tenho saudades nenhumas!


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Parece que se está a preparar algo em grande lá para o fim do mês
...vamos esperar para ver


----------



## Nashville (14 Jan 2010 às 22:33)

vinc7e disse:


> Parece que se está a preparar algo em grande lá para o fim do mês
> ...vamos esperar para ver



que realmente isso seja verdade


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Segundo os ensembles do ECM, já daqui a uma semana é muito provável que a iso -6 já esteja pelos Alpes. Quase todos os membros estabelecem uma ponte anticiclónica Açores-Escandinávia, com uma circulação das depressões atlânticas desde a Islândia até ao polo.







http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...e_at_850hpa!168!pop!od!enfo!enplot!2010011412!!


----------



## meo (14 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

vinc7e disse:


> Parece que se está a preparar algo em grande lá para o fim do mês
> ...vamos esperar para ver



podem explicar o que?


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

vinc7e disse:


> Parece que se está a preparar algo em grande lá para o fim do mês
> ...vamos esperar para ver



Faltam 15 dias para o final do mês...a essa distância cada um pode imaginar o que quiser, pois não passa disso mesmo...apenas se pode desejar, agora prever...sim também se pode, mas sem nenhuma fiabilidade!


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jan 2010 às 02:08)

E o corredor de nordeste no atlântico norte,
a passadeira vermelha ao frio estendida
até a latitudes tão a sul e a  longitudes tão a Oeste,
tanto tempo exibida,  parece ter terminado.
Com o findar desta circulação , cessam os temporais, na Ibéria, as neves persistentes na França e Ilhas britânicas e agora no Atlântico norte é tempo de sudoestes.
Volta a proximidade atlântica a amenizar temperaturas.
Para o Leste da Europa a conversa é outra.
Se até aqui vimos bastas vezes Dublin muito mais frio que Kiev,
agora com o muito leste dos Urales atá à Europa Central, as diferenças (normais) podem ser abissais...
Por aqui, volta também "alguma normalidade":
Há ainda alguma chuva prevista para os próximos dias , agora mais confinada a norte e o frio será pouco significativo.
Normal...tudo vai voltando enfim, à normalidade...
Até à próxima "anormalidade" que será concerteza, nestas páginas,exaltada...


----------



## CMPunk (15 Jan 2010 às 05:04)

Boas Pessoal!
Eu tenho aqui andado a ver a ultima Run do GFS Europe e a run das 0Z mudou um pouco. Antes metia alguma chuva fraca logo no inicio da Tarde até á noite mas agora adiou para a madrugada de Sábado. Mas como já foi dito esta chuva vai ser maior no Norte e Centro, sendo que no Sul cairá uma pinga ou outra. Quando se a Chuva que vem for assim mínima ela raramente chega á cidade de Faro mas sim a outras zonas. Faro parece que ás vezes tem ali um escudo, mas é especialmente na Cidade, eu vivo a 7km de Faro e levo sempre com mais Chuva que na Cidade. Mas isso talvez por viver perto do Cerro do Gelhim.

Cumps


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Pelo que vejo nas previsões o AA vai mesmo voltar...
Mas já não era sem tempo, pois o tempo chuvoso já enjoa, alem de que os solos já estão saturados...

Espero que venha o AA, que fique durante para ai umas 2  semanas mas depois que volte a animação!!!


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Jan 2010 às 12:34)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Pelo que vejo nas previsões o AA vai mesmo voltar...
> Mas já não era sem tempo, pois o tempo chuvoso já enjoa, alem de que os solos já estão saturados...
> 
> Espero que venha o AA, que fique durante para ai umas 2  semanas mas depois que volte a animação!!!



Concordo plenamente . E para o surf e aprendizagem do mesmo também ajuda o AA à nossa beira, estes dias que têm estado nos últimos meses não dão para nada... Chuva era precisa, sem dúvida, especialmente no sul, mas venham umas tréguas...


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Jan 2010 às 12:46)

Pelas previsões, poucas, que vou vendo parece que se perspectiva uns dias húmidos, nem com chuva nem com sol, uns pingos aqui, outros ali, e o céu quase sempre cinzento a acentuar o baixo astral do nosso país á beira-mar plantado



beachboy30 disse:


> Concordo plenamente . E para o surf e aprendizagem do mesmo também ajuda o AA à nossa beira, estes dias que têm estado nos últimos meses não dão para nada... Chuva era precisa, sem dúvida, especialmente no sul, mas venham umas tréguas...



Sim, chega de chuva. Venham aí uns dias mais secos. O pessoal do BTT também fica agradecido


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

trepkos disse:


> O AA quando voltar, de certeza que irá voltar para ficar de vez.



Não é para voltar de vez, mas há a possibilidade de o termos por 20, 30 dias, esperemos que não. Se se forma um anticiclone ibérico, com circulação zonal à latitude da Inglaterra, podemos ter que aturar o AA até meados de Fevereiro, lembrando o que se passou no mês de Fevereiro do ano passado. Caso a dorsal suba, haja bloqueio atlântico, e se forme um anticiclone Açores-Escandinávia, aí sim o AA não nos afectaria mais de 10, 15 dias, podendo-se repetir o padrão do último mês, com entradas frias e/ou circulação humida de sudoeste. Por isso é que eu acho que os próximos dias devemos acompanhar os modelos com atenção, pois o que acontecer na próxima semana poderá marcar as primeiras semanas do mês Fevereiro.


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

boas tardes
gostaria que tivessem em atenção a situação até ás 00h de 3f.
hoje estamos a ser afectados por uma frente quente, associada ao fluxo de SW no flanco leste de um cavado que cresce obre os açores, amanhã esse cavado atingirá os 30ºN, a WSW da madeira, enquanto uma crista se prolonga entre a madeira-SE da PI-argelia frente estará entre o W da madeira e a galiza ou regiao norte o que deixará chuva associada á frente, no norte, e associada ao sector quente no centro e sul.
na area da madeira a massa fria e seca em altura interagindo com SST acima de 20º originará convecçao forte e uma ciclogenese.
esta area de ciclogenese move-se para NE, sobre o streack e area divergente do jet, devido a isto atingirá rapidamente a pujança com PMIN por volta dos 1000hpa ou até menos.
em pouco tempo esta depressao começará a parecer-se com uma daquelas tipicas depressoes convectivas tipicas da nossa latitude, sem sistemas frontais...as "azorean low" ou "kona low".
a massa tropical muito rica em calor e humidade ( elevado theta-e e bons CAPE/LI) nos niveis baixos e medios, envolvendo toda a depressao ( reduzido gradieente horizointal) e a elevada dinamica vertical do sistema tornam-no susceptivel a ciclogenese explosiva.
esta depressao é modelada a passar a NW da galiza, 2f, sendo depois absorvida por um sistema tipicamente extra tropical a SW das ilhas britanicas 3f.
apesar de tudo a dinamica "original" do sistema que, se de facto ficasse totalmente isolado poderia mesmo evoluir num caso extremo para uma depressao subtropical ou tropical, e a forte instabilidade prevista são factores que levam a um elevado grau de incerteza quanto ao track preciso e intensidade...se o sistema afectar o territorio poderá ter efeitos nefastos como precipitaçao excessiva e muito concentrada associada a celulas muito fortes e ventos fortes.
no longo e medio prazo mantem-se a tendencia de crista entre os açores e a«o mediterraneo ocidental, depressoes no atlantico e europa ocidental/europa de SE, portanto com fluxo de WSW no pais e algum frio no norte e leste europeu, no que toca á precipitaçao poderão ocorrer associadas a frentes ou depressoes na area das ilhas britanicas ou golfo de biscaia.
a partir de fev-mar e até abr-mai voltará a instabilidade de circulação tipica da estaçao de transiçao, e cá estaremos para a reportar


----------



## bishop (15 Jan 2010 às 16:55)

trepkos disse:


> O AA quando voltar, de certeza que irá voltar para ficar de vez.



Na metereologia nada é certo..porque é que muitas vezes aqui as pessoas falam com tanta a certeza de algo que é tanto incerto e nem os especialistas conseguem acertar?
Penso que este tipo de comentários acabam por criar conflitos desnecessários.
Possivelmente o AA vem mas não se sabe por quanto tempo...para uns nomeadamente do Norte é bem vindo para outros nomeadamente do Sul poderia se retardar essa vinda, mas tentem contextualizar os comentários consuante a região de onde são. Eu sei que não sou moderador mas ás vezes...

Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## vinc7e (15 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu só espero ver o meu País novamente assim!!!



E já agora assim também


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

stormy disse:


> *gostaria que tivessem em atenção a situação até ás 00h de 3f.*


 

Haverá depois tempo para analisar o que virá depois.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2010 às 20:51)

O dia de amanhã promete ser de muita chuva para o Minho:


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

Parece que no final de Janeiro há uma tendência para o Anticiclone desaparecer para a Islândia e para as depressões regressarem à nossa latitude: assim, a chuva voltaria em força ao Centro e Sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Então ninguém posta uma foto do _bicho_ AA  coitado depois sentes-se mal, as depressões tiraram-lhe a fama ehehe.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Para já,e segundo as últimas Runs, parece que a precipitação embora de forma menos intensa vai continuar a afectar o nosso País nos próximos dias, quanto a neve para já nada se vislumbra...Mas o que interessa é o que o Inverno fique por cá mais uns meses, com o devido respeito pelos  membros fórum que já estão "enjoados"de chuva e principalmente aos que por incrível que pareça já estão enjoados de neve!!!....e se calhar aínda não a viram a não ser pela televisão!


----------



## sunny (17 Jan 2010 às 00:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Para já,e segundo as últimas Runs, parece que a precipitação embora de forma menos intensa vai continuar a afectar o nosso País nos próximos dias, quanto a neve para já nada se vislumbra...Mas o que interessa é o que o Inverno fique por cá mais uns meses, com o devido respeito pelos  membros fórum que já estão "enjoados"de chuva e principalmente aos que por incrível que pareça já estão enjoados de neve!!!....e se calhar aínda não a viram a não ser pela televisão!



Então e amanhã  haverá muita chuva pelo Centro?


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

Este Sábado teremos altas pressões sobre a Península Ibérica, enquanto que se vai cavando uma depressão a sudeste dos Açores e em deslocamento para nordeste.
A depressão começara a afectar Portugal Continental a partir da tarde, com o aumento da intensidade do vento (quadrante sul). Ainda é um pouco incerto a quantidade de precipitação que possa vir a ocorrer, nomeadamente na região do noroeste.

Cartas Sinópticas


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Este *Sábado* teremos altas pressões sobre a Península Ibérica, enquanto que se vai cavando uma depressão a sudeste dos Açores e em deslocamento para nordeste.
> A depressão começara a afectar Portugal Continental a partir da tarde, com o aumento da intensidade do vento (quadrante sul). Ainda é um pouco incerto a quantidade de precipitação que possa vir a ocorrer, nomeadamente na região do noroeste.
> 
> Cartas Sinópticas


*
Domingo...*

Obrigado pela previsão!


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

Penso que as próximas 2-3 semanas, ou seja até meio de Fevereiro, vão ser condicionados por uma situação mais normal: *AA *nos Açores, *depressão *na Islândia, fluxo de oeste pela Europa Ocidental mais centrado no UK.

Assim até Fevereiro haverá tempo alternando entre o sol, e alguma chuva (mas mais a norte). Em final de Fevereiro, a questão é saber se o AA siberiano poderá causar nova entrada na Europa, e até fundir-se com o AA dos Açores, e se o sul poderá ver novo fluxo de depressões.


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2010 às 11:28)

irpsit disse:


> Penso que as próximas 2-3 semanas, ou seja até meio de Fevereiro, vão ser condicionados por uma situação mais normal: *AA *nos Açores, *depressão *na Islândia, fluxo de oeste pela Europa Ocidental mais centrado no UK.
> 
> Assim até Fevereiro haverá tempo alternando entre o sol, e alguma chuva (mas mais a norte). Em final de Fevereiro, a questão é saber se o AA siberiano poderá causar nova entrada na Europa, e até fundir-se com o AA dos Açores, e se o sul poderá ver novo fluxo de depressões.



Concordo em parte, mas daqui a 2 semanas estamos a 31 de Janeiro, não em finais de Fevereiro. Acho que vamos ter nos próximos dias condições meteorológicas normais para esta época do ano, mas logo no início de Fevereiro, quando se espera que os índices NAO e AO se tornem de novo negativos, deve voltar a circulação meridiana. E creio que uma eventual entrada fria a acontecer no início de Fevereiro deverá vir de uma nortada tipo o que aconteceu há uma semana, a siberiana já a perdemos, vai para o sudeste europeu. O anticiclone siberiano poderá jogar um papel importante, ao impedir o deslocamento do grande núcleo depressionário no Atlântico norte para este, fazendo-o deslocar-se para sul, e originando uma entrada de norte na Europa ocidental. 

E não venham com mensagens pessimistas, como as que foram apagadas, que é normalissimo termos anticiclone durante uns dias em Janeiro, até porque parece que não se formará nenhum A ibérico (que geralmente são os mais estáveis, logo os que prolongam a sua estadia na península por mais tempo) , mas sim algumas dorsais que passam pela península, alternando com alguns restos de frentes, e eventualmente, como mostra o GFS para o próximo fim de semana, com alguma cut-off. Nunca um anticiclone que se estabeleceu em Janeiro durou até ao verão, acho que nunca na história durou sequer um mês durante o inverno.


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

A nova depressão que se formou hoje tem vindo a perder o interesse nas últimas saídas, cada vez mais fraca e demasiado afastada do continente.








Previsão para a próxima madrugada/manhã:













O tempo nos próximos dias estará assim monótono, chuva desinteressante e tempo sempre cinzento sem sol. Na madrugada de quarta haverá uma frente que para já parece fraca.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2010 às 13:44)

sera que acontecerá?


----------



## mirra (17 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

mais chuva, mais chuvinha, mais agua.

nem 8 nem 80.

e parece-me que ainda está para vir muita mais.

ou estou enganado?


----------



## mirra (17 Jan 2010 às 14:11)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> sera que acontecerá?



o que???


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2010 às 14:17)

A imagem diz tudo  o senhor AA vem aí.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Jan 2010 às 14:51)

mirra disse:


> o que???



refiro-me ao tempo anticiclonico....


----------



## Chuvento (17 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> refiro-me ao tempo anticiclonico....



Pois, parece que vem aí o bicho, destesto anticiclones


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2010 às 01:06)

o GFS aparenta ter como tendência, formar-se algo parecido com o que aconteceu na semana passada lá para o final do mês...mas está tudo ainda muito incerto, é acompanhar as próximas RUNS


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jan 2010 às 11:45)

E pronto, a partir do próximo fim de semana o nosso AA ( amigo para alguns, inimigo para outros) vem para ficar, para quem gosta de chuva como eu ainda vai ter sexta-feira, depois disso reinara o tempo seco, mas o meu medo é que aconteça como no ano passado que esteve a maior parte do ano com a AA em cima de nós, mas sinceramente espero que não se venha a repetir esse cenário.


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2010 às 11:54)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E pronto, a partir do próximo fim de semana o nosso AA ( amigo para alguns, inimigo para outros) vem para ficar, para quem gosta de chuva como eu ainda vai ter sexta-feira, depois disso reinara o tempo seco, mas o meu medo é que aconteça como no ano passado que esteve a maior parte do ano com a AA em cima de nós, mas sinceramente espero que não se venha a repetir esse cenário.



Neste momento, o GFS assim o diz. Mas há uma semana não estávamos todos a anunciar que esta semana seria anticiclónica? Mas não será. O ECM, pelo contrário, mete-nos uma depressão em cima na semana que vem, pelo que está tudo em aberto. Até a siberiana, que eu ontem escrevi aqui que estava perdida, volta a ser uma ténue possibilidade. Certezas só os chuviscos dos próximos dias.


----------



## white_wolf (18 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Boas Tardes.

Esse AA que vira ai, pdera trazer neve, ou so frio?? Pelo que vejo sera frio mas nao  consigo ver precipitação para esses dias. Alguem me pode dizer algo?? 

Fikem bem...


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

Bem, até dia 22, sexta-feira não há muito a dizer. 

Avaliando pelo GFS, esses dias vão ser caracterizados no geral por tempo cinzento, derivado a restos de frentes já em fase de dissipação e também algumas depressões. Existe a possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca, que poderá ser um pouco mais intensa sobretudo no Norte do País. O vento vai andar calmo, variando entre o fraco e moderado. 

No entanto, na sexta-feira dia 22 e madrugada de sábado, dia 23, o GFS mostra a passagem de uma superfície frontal de actividade moderada que poderá deixar quantidades bastante razoáveis de precipitação sobretudo no Norte e Centro, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões. A frente vem também acompanhada de vento moderado a forte. É no entanto uma situação a médio/longo prazo, pelo que ainda serão ajustados alguns pormenores tais como intensidade e localização da precipitação e do vento, até lá. 

Modelos do GFS - Precipitação acumulada em 6 horas


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jan 2010 às 14:58)

Sabíamos que vivemos um período de excepção.
Não é normal  esta sucessão de  ocorrências , ora de chuvas intensas, ora
de ventos fortes,  até de neves em lugares pouco comuns.
As depressões, umas atrás das outras, surpreendiam pela sua frequência
e do Minho ao Algarve, do litoral ao  interior, tantos foram os dias "cabeça de
cartaz" nos media.
Sabemos como em muitos  Invernos penámos
para vermos algo, qualquer evento apenas uma  destas ocorrências, que neste,transformaram  a excepção em regra.
Agora que, vamos poder dormir calma e serenamente nas próximas madrugadas,
agora que a excepcionalidade se esfuma na  normalidade vindoura;
agora que,  a  alguma chuva e muito cinzento que ainda vão permanecer,
mais a noroeste, não serão decerto notícia ;
agora que até o AA ameaça instalar-se a partir de Domingo,segundo alguns modelos,agora,  é  tempo de descanso,  não muito quisto por nós, que gostamos do desassossego, mas  enfim,sabíamos que um dia ,todo aquele rebuliço iria terminar.
Inverno  acabado?
Que ousadia...
Todos  sabemos  que a fiabilidade nas previsões termina já ali adiante.
O mês de Fevereiro, aos 18 deste mês , é ainda uma uma total  incógnita.
A Pausa estará garantida,
Apenas isso...A todo o momento , vigorosos cenários poderão de novo
encher os escaparates dos nossos desejos...e da realidade.
Inverno acabado? Inverno a meio, isso sim...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2010 às 18:16)

white_wolf disse:


> Boas Tardes.
> 
> Esse AA que vira ai, pdera trazer neve, ou so frio?? Pelo que vejo sera frio mas nao  consigo ver precipitação para esses dias. Alguem me pode dizer algo??



Não o AA (anticiclone dos Açores) está associado a temperaturas amenas e bom tempo


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

Mas afinal onde está esse anticiclone que tanto se tem falado?
É que por Bragança continua a chover, e pela última run do ECMWF,não me parece que a médio prazo o AA se vá situar sobre Portugal...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2010 às 22:29)

Este ano a partir de uma certa distância temporal os principais modelos têm seguido caminhos diferentes, para meu espanto desta vez estão bastante concordantes mesmo a médio prazo!
Mas uma coisa é certa , para já nada aponta para AA em cima de nós,mesmo oGFS nesta RUN (18h) convergiu em muito como ECMWF, ali+as acho que este ano nunca tinha visto os principais modelos tão próximosmesmo a médio prazo.
Agora a partir de Domingo provavelmente teremos um tempo mais seco, mas também mais frio...o que me agrada! E realmente parece que se prepara qualquer coisa de interessante para o final do mês...


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

Grande inconstância dos dois principais modelos. Ontem tínhamos anticiclone em cima a partir do próximo Domingo, hoje não o teríamos pelo menos até ao fim do mês. Vamos ver amanhã, está tudo em aberto. De qualquer modo este sucessivo adiar da colocação do AA na península é muito bom sinal, geralmente quando os modelos começam a adiar sucessivamente qualquer coisa, seja ela boa ou má, acaba quase sempre por não ocorrer.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2010 às 23:03)

O Anticiclone há-de chegar, pois concerteza. O ECM parece contudo afastá-lo, pelo menos até ao final do mês, pelo contrário prevê um cenário de instabilidade (baixas pressões sobre a PI), a atrairem o frio escandinavo.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2010 às 13:01)

Dantes adiava-se as depressões agora parece que estamos numa fase em que se adia o anti-ciclone.
Começo a gostar disto

Ao que parece pelo menos para sexta está garantida mais alguma precipitação que se veja, dai para a frente é uma incógnita como todos sabemos.


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2010 às 16:58)

Forte bloqueio, como já há algum tempo não se via nesta altura do ano. E se olharem para oeste dos Açores, lá vem outra dorsal atlântica, com uma cut-off no meio (pelo menos é uma possível evolução):






Com um pouco mais de gradiente isobárico na península, sem aquela ligeira curvatura em França podíamos ter uma boa entrada fria. Porque com a depressão em altitude até poderia haver precipitação:






Para já acordo entre os dois principais modelos até às 192 h, depois o GFS destrói o bloqueio, o ECM mantém-no. Esperar pela próxima saída do ECM, mas há potencial para uma boa entrada fria. E bloqueios destes, mesmo no inverno, podem durar mais que uma semana.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Jan 2010 às 17:38)

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 19 de Janeiro de 2010

Céu geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se temporariamente pouco
nublado durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos, mais prováveis até ao final
da manhã, tornando-se moderados para o final do dia no Minho e
Douro Litoral.
Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da
Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de sudoeste,
soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.

ESTADO DO MAR:

Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 2 a 3 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 15ºC

LISBOA - 17ºC
FARO - 18ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: JOSÉ EDUARDO DUARTE/ BRUNO CAFÉ.

Actualizado a 19 de Janeiro de 2010 às 5:4 UTC
Previsão para 4ª Feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2010

A norte do alinhamento montanhoso Sintra-Estrela:
Céu muito nublado, tornando-se geralmente pouco nublado a partir do
início da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, tornando-se fraca e pouco frequente a partir do
início da manhã.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela até ao final
da manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas até ao
início da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do
interior.

A sul do alinhamento montanhoso Sintra-Estrela:
Céu muito nublado, tornando-se geralmente pouco nublado a partir do
início da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco durante a manhã e início da
tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do
interior.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 2,5 a 3,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

Actualizado a 19 de Janeiro de 2010 às 6:26 UTC
Previsão para 5ª Feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2010

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de sul no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, em especial no litoral
Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.

Actualizado a 19 de Janeiro de 2010 às 6:26 UTC
Previsão para 6ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2010

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h).
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

METEOROLOGISTA: JOSÉ EDUARDO DUARTE/ BRUNO CAFÉ.

Fonte: IM


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jan 2010 às 17:54)

Estou desconfiado, isto para sexta á tarde e sábado não será uma cut-off.


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2010 às 18:07)

David sf disse:


> Forte bloqueio, como já há algum tempo não se via nesta altura do ano. E se olharem para oeste dos Açores, lá vem outra dorsal atlântica, com uma cut-off no meio (pelo menos é uma possível evolução):



Cá está o que eu referia, mostra-o o NOGAPS a prazos demasiado largos para serem tidos em conta, mas se isto acontecesse era excelente para atrair o frio siberiano, e traria um pouco de humidade para proporcionar surpresas.


----------



## blood4 (19 Jan 2010 às 19:49)

podem-me explicar como tem a certeza que o AA vai chegar mais cedo ou mais tarde?xD


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

David sf disse:


>


Parece-me que olhando para este mapa, o AA a norte e a depressão a sul não trarão assim tanto frio. Se repararem as linhas isobáricas que passam na Península Ibérica vem de zonas mediterránicas (Itália\Grécia), ou seja, zonas mais quentes.
Se o AA se localizasse mais a norte juntamente com a depressão e as linhas isobáricas se extendessem pela Europa central até à península ibérica, aí poderíamos ter outra entrada marcadamente fria.
Desta forma, e se se confirmasse apenas teríamos algum frio mas nada de especial.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me que olhando para este mapa, o AA a norte e a depressão a sul não trarão assim tanto frio. Se repararem as linhas isobáricas que passam na Península Ibérica vem de zonas mediterránicas (Itália\Grécia), ou seja, zonas mais quentes.
> Se o AA se localizasse mais a norte juntamente com a depressão e as linhas isobáricas se extendessem pela Europa central até à península ibérica, aí poderíamos ter outra entrada marcadamente fria.
> Desta forma, e se se confirmasse apenas teríamos algum frio mas nada de especial.



Uns 2/3 ºC negativos, nas terras do interior, 1/2ºC no litoral centro, 1/0ºC no litoral norte e 6/7ºC no extremo interior e terras altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

Pedro disse:


> Uns 2/3 ºC negativos, nas terras do interior, 1/2ºC no litoral centro, 1/0ºC no litoral norte e 6/7ºC no extremo interior e terras altas.



Se forem valores de mínima são banais e como tal perfeitamente normais nesta altura.


----------



## godzila (19 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Não é por nada mas isto de tempo molhado já vai a chatear, umas semaninhas de sol não faziam mal a ninguém, isto até já as ovelhas teem a lã verde do musgo e não estou a ser irónico.
Para ver se são Pedro percebe: eu ando farto disto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 e quero algo como isto
.


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

godzila disse:


> Não é por nada mas isto de tempo molhado já vai a chatear, umas semaninhas de sol não faziam mal a ninguém, isto até já as ovelhas teem a lã verde do musgo e não estou a ser irónico.
> Para ver se são Pedro percebe: eu ando farto disto
> 
> 
> ...



Então espera sentado pelo verão  depois digam que andamos em seca e la vamos buscar mais uns euros ao estado em subsídios e afinal de contas depois quem paga isso? todos nós ora cá está.... cada coisa a seu tempo esse "tempo" que queres vai chegar mas tens de esperar um pouco


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2010 às 22:34)

Aínda bem que o fórum não realiza desejos a ninguém...


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

situaçao interessante na proxima 6f e sabado.
associada a uma ondulaçao no jet uma massa fria nos niveis altos e condiçoes favoraveis na alta troposfera a frente fria que nos atingirá 6f sofrerá uma ciclogenese no seu bordo SE, a depressao atingirá maturidade ao cruzar o continente no sentido lisboa-vila real de santo antonio.
devido a isto são possiveis grandes acumulaçoes de precipitação e ventos fortes especialmente entre as 12z de 6f e as 12z de sabado.
uma situação a seguir...talvez a ultima antes de uma pausa de uns dias com tempo anticiclonico, nao muito frio, e ventos de leste.
aqui as animaçoes ( a depressao passa entre as 80-100h):
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=wind&starttime=
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=pressure&starttime=1263859200


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jan 2010 às 22:49)

estive agora a analisar modelos 

fica aqui a minha previsão para o possivel evento entre a noite de Sexta-Feira e manhã de Sábado

* chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes no centro e sul 

* possiblidade de trovoadas para o Alentejo e Algarve

* vento forte no litoral a sul do cabo carvoeiro entre a noite de Sexta-feira e inicio da manhã de Sábado


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2010 às 00:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me que olhando para este mapa, o AA a norte e a depressão a sul não trarão assim tanto frio. Se repararem as linhas isobáricas que passam na Península Ibérica vem de zonas mediterránicas (Itália\Grécia), ou seja, zonas mais quentes.
> Se o AA se localizasse mais a norte juntamente com a depressão e as linhas isobáricas se extendessem pela Europa central até à península ibérica, aí poderíamos ter outra entrada marcadamente fria.
> Desta forma, e se se confirmasse apenas teríamos algum frio mas nada de especial.



Deixo aqui a carta das temperaturas a 850 hpa. É o NOGAPS, não é para levar muito a sério, seriam temperaturas já bastante baixas. Mas é o único  modelo a pôr isos tão baixas.







Neste momento há quase concordância que a partir da semana que vem haverá bloqueio no Atlântico e depressões no Mediterrâneo. Fluxo de leste, com isos a rondar os 0ºC e possibilidade de alguma depressão em altitude. Não seria nada de extraordinário de início, mas posteriormente poderia evoluir para algo grande, mas isso depende da manutenção do bloqueio por bastante tempo. 

Mas falta o ECM. E enquanto este faltar, nada está garantido. 

E não esquecer que começamos a entrar no "Fevereiro louco", quando os modelos põe e tiram entradas frias de saída para saída. Lembram-se quantas nos mostraram o ano passado, algumas a menos de 100h? E quantas tivemos? Zero!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jan 2010 às 09:33)

Bonito, o gfs nesta saida cavou mais esta  depressão para sábado para os 1000Hpa , mas a chuva já é menos, não percebo.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2010 às 10:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bonito, o gfs nesta saida cavou mais esta  depressão para sábado para os 1000Hpa , mas a chuva já é menos, não percebo.



É um bocado indiferente se a depressão tem 2 ou 3 hPa a mais ou a menos, não é isso que faz mais ou menos precipitação, neste caso tem mais a ver com a localização de fortes movimentos ascendentes do ar, humidade, instabilidade, etc, e essas coisas vão mudando ao longo do tempo e muitas vezes nem de véspera acertam.


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2010 às 10:27)

stormy disse:


> situaçao interessante na proxima 6f e sabado.
> associada a uma ondulaçao no jet uma massa fria nos niveis altos e condiçoes favoraveis na alta troposfera a frente fria que nos atingirá 6f sofrerá uma ciclogenese no seu bordo SE, a depressao atingirá maturidade ao cruzar o continente no sentido lisboa-vila real de santo antonio.
> devido a isto são possiveis grandes acumulaçoes de precipitação e ventos fortes especialmente entre as 12z de 6f e as 12z de sabado.
> uma situação a seguir...talvez a ultima antes de uma pausa de uns dias com tempo anticiclonico, nao muito frio, e ventos de leste.


´
boas
nesta saida das 06z manten-se o cenario de ontem, eventualmente mais acentuado.
na 5f seremos afectados pelo WCB no extremo E do cavado associado á frente fria, neste dia os ventos serao de SW mornos e humidos.
na 6f a frente em aproximação sofrerá ciclogenese imediatamente a W de lisboa, espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo, com bastante chuva e ventos de sul moderados rodando para ESE, durante a noite e dia de sabado, o nucleo atingirá maturidade com 1000-1005hpa e uma massa fria e um pouco seca em altura associada ( cold core neste momento já isolada do fluxo zonal), face a isto esperam-se aguaceiros e instabilidade generalizada, mais intensa no centro e sul e favorecida por massas maritimas quentes e humidas nos niveis medios e baixos contrastando com boas condiçoes no jet e massas frias nos niveis altos da troposfera.
domingo a massa polar vinda de N, no sector frio,  causará instabilidade especialmente no litoral que diminuirá durante a tarde.
a depressao cruzará o territorio entre lisboa e o sotavento algarvio em pujança imediatamente antes de se dissipar no sul de espanha.
aqui umas animaçoes:
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=wind&starttime=
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=pressure&starttime=1263945600


----------



## mirra (20 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

parece que o frio pode voltar outra vez... frio seco


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2010 às 11:22)

*Curto Prazo
Depressão de sábado*

Como já foi referido, uma incursão moderada de ar frio em altura num cavado e algum estrangulamento embora pequeno na extremidade do mesmo em interação com ar mais quente nos níveis baixos estão envolvidos numa ciclogenese ao largo de Portugal continental no próximo fim de semana. Praticamente todos os modelos tem essa depressão a formar-se, com zonas de precipitação associadas a instabilidade mas que nesta altura a estas horas de distância ainda é prematura localizar e quantificar.








*
GFS/MeteoPT*







*ECMWF/IM*





(c) IM http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/




*Longo prazo*

No Longo prazo está a ser um bocado penoso acompanhar diferentes modelos e diferentes saídas e encontrar o fio à meada, é melhor esperar mais uns 2 ou 3 dias para traçar grandes cenários.


----------



## white_wolf (20 Jan 2010 às 12:05)

Boas Tardes.

Essa massa fria que virá por ai, sera por quanto tempo?? Neve poderá se esperar alguma?? Pelo que vejo, acho que sera so chuva e forte... mas poderei estar enganado. Cotas de neve??  frio sim, virá... e percipitação?? 

Saudações...


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2010 às 12:07)

exatamente, vince
há que atentar no curto prazo já que esta depressao parece bastante interessante...é um fenomeno de curta dimençao/durção que tem caracteristicas que podem causar alguns problemas ( especialmente convecçao algo intensa e dispersa e vento, especialmente a sul do paralelo 39/40º).
o longo prazo está muito indefenido mas aponta para algum frio ( pouco) e quiça alguma instabilidade associada a embolsamentos em altura, circulando retogradamente, resta saber quando vai acabar e como esta situação mais estavel e anticiclonica que se iniciará 2f

espero que brevemente o output do GFS esteja pronto ao publico, aqui no forum para que possamos ver as saidas de um modo mais aprofundado


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

white_wolf disse:


> Boas Tardes.
> 
> Essa massa fria que virá por ai, sera por quanto tempo?? Neve poderá se esperar alguma?? Pelo que vejo, acho que sera so chuva e forte... mas poderei estar enganado. Cotas de neve??  frio sim, virá... e percipitação??
> 
> Saudações...



Podes esperar chuva moderada que em alguns periodos poderá ser forte e vento moderado com rajadas que podem chegar aos 50/60 Km por hora no máximo... Cotas de neve... nada a esperar...
Uma situação tipicamente invernosa mas de curta duração

Pelos modelos a chuva será mais intensa entre Coimbra e Lisboa... mas ainda é prematuro perceber...

Depois entraremos num pântano anticiclonico que espero que tenha fim depressa!

PS: Porque e que na sexta o IM so colocou chuva moderada de Lisboa para cima? Não Chove no Algarve?


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

Para a Madeira a passagem da frente fria na sexta-feira, associada à depressão já referida, trará alguns períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros. 
No sábado, esperada descida da temperatura, e o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê até queda de neve nos picos mais elevados (com os dados das últimas runs acho muito improvável a queda de neve).


----------



## sunny (20 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda bem que o fórum não realiza desejos a ninguém...



Pois porque cada um quer sua coisa, não havia como fazê-lo... o S.Pedro não saberia para onde se virar...mas que era tão bom um solzinho......


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

Bem a julgar pelo ECMWF parece que chegou a Primavera...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jan 2010 às 20:47)

Esquecendo um bocado os modelos estive a analisar os dados desde 1956 até hoje de uma estação metereológica do sul e o que constatei é que a seguir aos periodos fantásticos de precipitação que houveram houve sempre no minimo um interregno de um mês.
Acho que a estatistica também tem valor nestes casos e penso que o nosso amigo bicho "AA", a partir de Domingo, deve fazer uma aparição quiça para durar umas boas semanas.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2010 às 21:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Esquecendo um bocado os modelos estive a analisar os dados desde 1956 até hoje de uma estação metereológica do sul e o que constatei é que a seguir aos periodos fantásticos de precipitação que houveram houve sempre no minimo um interregno de um mês.
> Acho que a estatistica também tem valor nestes casos e penso que o nosso amigo bicho "AA", a partir de Domingo, deve fazer uma aparição quiça para durar umas boas semanas.



eu sinceramente acho que não foi nada de anormal a precipitação...nem nada de fantástico..


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu sinceramente acho que não foi nada de anormal a precipitação...nem nada de fantástico..



 acho está a ser o Outono/Inverno mais chuvoso desde que cheguei ao fórum (Nov 2006) claro que não é anormal mas é muito bom  isto sim é o normal, devia ocorrer todos os anos assim, mas o maldito AA cria flutuações nas quantidades de precipitação ao longo dos anos ehehe.


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu sinceramente acho que não foi nada de anormal a precipitação...nem nada de fantástico..



1 mês e meio seguido de chuva,em que muitos locais do Norte pouquissimos foram os dias em que não choveu,e no Sul também choveu bastante,se não é perto do fantástico então não sei em que pais vivo meteorologicamente falando,onde poucas vezes já assisti a um mês em que pouco se vê o sol. Só se estivermos a falar de França ou Inglaterra onde chove bem mais,ai sim foi um normalissimo fim de Outono e início de Inverno em termos de chuva e vento.
E sim, vai mesmo saber muito bem uns dias de Sol, o que é bom é a diversidade e por isso que venha o belissimo sol português 

Vem ai o Sol ( talvez chuva na Sexta / Sábado ) algum vento mas nada de especial e sobre as ondas,bem mais calmas do que tem estado.Para o surf de aprendizagem talvez ainda forte de mais. Vão estar ondas a rondar o metro e meio.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu sinceramente acho que não foi nada de anormal a precipitação...nem nada de fantástico..



Na estação que eu analisei, que não faço a minima se os valores estão todos correctos desde 1956, pois são muitos anos e tecnologicamente pouco avançados o valor de precipitação registado este ano hidrológico desde 15 de Dezembro até 15 Janeiro é qualquer coisa de fenomenal pois são 560mm.
Não chegam a 10 anos os anos em algo semelhante se repetiu e estamos a falar de 53 anos.  Ambos os periodos idênticos a este foram procedidos por tempo anti-ciclónico de 3-5 ou mais semanas.
De certo modo até é interessante verificar isso pois não fossem essas interrupções e tinhamos anos com 2000mm. Mais uma vez é a tal conversa do "equilíbrio" atmosférico. 
É uma constatação que tirei destes dados "arcáicos" que achei interessante postar aqui.

Desculpem o offtopic pois pode ser facilmente entendido como tal


----------



## LuisFilipe (20 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

o GFS poe vento de norte para estes dias de sol e frio que ai vem, mas eu tenho esperança que rode e venha de leste


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

LuisFilipe disse:


> o GFS poe vento de norte para estes dias de sol que ai vem, mas eu tenho esperança que rode e venha de leste



Vai rodar para NE e E mas só a partir de segunda e terça feira e durante toda a semana...vem sol mas provavelmente a continuidade de dias seguidos mais fria deste inverno por isso não entendo como dão a entender que ai vem belos dias de Primavera  e nem sequer vejo garantido esse AA cá em cima para mim esta semana que vem vai ser muito fria mas provavelmente com alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu sinceramente acho que não foi nada de anormal a precipitação...nem nada de fantástico..



Até concordo contigo Ferreira, não foi nada de anormal, foi só um mês mais chuvoso, aqui no Algarve na parte do Sotavento nem com a seca acabou, nem a precipitação igualou os valores de Novembro de 2006 em Faro, não foi nada de outro mundo. Janeiro a continuar assim, também não acabará com a seca no Sotavento Algarvio, por isso, nada mais acrescento, porque a seca embora seja fraca ainda não vi nenhum mapa a dizer situação normal, por isso, não vejo nada de tanto anormal desde de Dezembro de 2008 que a seca anda por aqui e nunca mais se foi embora, e tantos a pedirem o AA vai continuar por muito mais meses.

Nos próximos tempos, alguma instabilidade 6ªfeira à tarde e no sábado que pode render 1 mm segundo o GFS, ena tanto, depois de um mês chuvoso, voltámos aos chuviscos no Algarve que seca de tempo.


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

O passado mês foi o Dezembro mais chuvoso desde 2000 em termos médios nacionais. 
Aproximamos-nos do final de Janeiro, que é a altura em que normalmente  aparecem altas pressões no norte/nordeste da Europa, normalmente ocorrem mês, mês e meio depois do solstício de Dezembro. 
Altas pressões que costumam trazer entradas frias e muitas vezes secas na Europa, e em Portugal conforme o posicionamento da crista do nosso anticiclone mais ou menos sobre nós, também  podem deixar chegar algum frio ou não, mas geralmente é tempo seco ensolarado, por vezes bastante frio. É  normal termos alguns dias de sol nesta altura, arriscaria até, bastante usual, umas vezes mais cedo, outras um pouco mais tarde. E isso não significa sol ou anticiclone eterno, deixemos-nos de dramatismos quando tivemos a rara benesse de num mês e pouco "despacharmos" uma seca severa, coisa que ninguém sonharia pouco antes.

Mas antes disso, ainda vem aí mais chuva, que é mais provável precisamente a sul. E quanto ao sol, ainda vamos ver quanto.


----------



## cactus (21 Jan 2010 às 00:46)

meteo disse:


> 1 mês e meio seguido de chuva,em que muitos locais do Norte pouquissimos foram os dias em que não choveu,e no Sul também choveu bastante,se não é perto do fantástico então não sei em que pais vivo meteorologicamente falando,onde poucas vezes já assisti a um mês em que pouco se vê o sol. Só se estivermos a falar de França ou Inglaterra onde chove bem mais,ai sim foi um normalissimo fim de Outono e início de Inverno em termos de chuva e vento.
> E sim, vai mesmo saber muito bem uns dias de Sol, o que é bom é a diversidade e por isso que venha o belissimo sol português
> 
> Vem ai o Sol ( talvez chuva na Sexta / Sábado ) algum vento mas nada de especial e sobre as ondas,bem mais calmas do que tem estado.Para o surf de aprendizagem talvez ainda forte de mais. Vão estar ondas a rondar o metro e meio.



Parece até que estás a fazer uma " previsao " de tempo para o mes de maio proximo


----------



## meteo (21 Jan 2010 às 01:27)

cactus disse:


> Parece até que estás a fazer uma " previsao " de tempo para o mes de maio proximo



Porque?

Só se pode gostar do Sol em Maio ou é pelo facto de só se falar do mar no Verão?  Eu prefiro Invernos com trovoada muita chuva,e neve em sitios inesperados,mas uns dias de sol no Inverno só sabem é bem,como também gosto de dias de trovoada e chuva no Verão.Não vejo qual o problema.

O problema é de quem não gosta de sol,ou estarem sempre contra o AA quando o nosso pais está posicionado para ter o AA vários dias por ano,e não só no Verão! Ás vezes penso que se está a falar de Inglaterra ou assim,pois há pessoal que fica muito surpreendido por ter alguns dias de AA no Inverno. Vamos ter Sol,com frio,e já se fala na Primavera 

Peço desculpa o offtopic,mas tinha de responder.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2010 às 09:14)

Bem parece que o gfs está aos pouco a aniquilar a chuva para amanhã á tarde e sábado, ainda espero é que acabe com ela de vez o que já não falta muito, a seguir a isto esperanos tempos de anti-ciclone e algum frio ( geadas).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

E nesta saida das 06h é a ainiquilação quase total da chuva sobrando apenas alguns chuviscos mais prováveis no sul, depois é só AA até perder de vista, até parece que já estou ver o cenário todo, vai ser mais um ano seco que ai vem.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E nesta saida das 06h é a ainiquilação quase total da chuva sobrando apenas alguns chuviscos mais prováveis no sul, depois é só AA até perder de vista, até parece que já estou ver o cenário todo, vai ser mais um ano seco que ai vem.



Bem estava a achar estranho vir chuva forte para aqui tendo em conta a visão geral dos modelos para os próximos dias...

Acho que o Inverno (em termos de precipitação) acabou... resta esperar pelo tempo solarengo, com frio banal dos próximos dias...

A longo prazo só se ve frio e sol...  mas espero estar enganado...!!!! 

Temos de ver o lado positivo das coisas... vem ai o sol!!!


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2010 às 12:42)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Bem estava a achar estranho vir chuva forte para aqui tendo em conta a visão geral dos modelos para os próximos dias...
> 
> Acho que o Inverno (em termos de precipitação) acabou... resta esperar pelo tempo solarengo, com frio banal dos próximos dias...
> 
> ...



Faz hoje um mês que começou o inverno e já acabou? Vamos ter uma semana de tempo soalheiro e frio, isto se não entrar nenhuma depressão em altitude que provoque alguma precipitação. Quando acabar essa semana estaremos a 31 de Janeiro, logo veremos o que acontece. Mas não há nada mais normal que uns dias de anticiclone em Janeiro.

No final do mês deverá haver, segundo as tendências a longo prazo dos modelos,uma entrada polar de norte sobre a Europa. Era bom que se formasse um anticiclone entre o Reino Unido e a Islândia, de modo a que sejamos abençoados por essa entrada fria, do mesmo tipo que a que ocorreu há cerca de 2 semanas.


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2010 às 12:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até concordo contigo Ferreira, não foi nada de anormal, foi só um mês mais chuvoso, aqui no Algarve na parte do Sotavento nem com a seca acabou, nem a precipitação igualou os valores de Novembro de 2006 em Faro, não foi nada de outro mundo. Janeiro a continuar assim, também não acabará com a seca no Sotavento Algarvio, por isso, nada mais acrescento, porque a seca embora seja fraca ainda não vi nenhum mapa a dizer situação normal, por isso, não vejo nada de tanto anormal desde de Dezembro de 2008 que a seca anda por aqui e nunca mais se foi embora, e tantos a pedirem o AA vai continuar por muito mais meses.



Por alguma coisa se passou de seca extrema para seca ligeira. Não bateu recordes, tudo certo, mas experimenta calcular a precipitação do mês que decorreu entre 15 de Dezembro e 14 de Janeiro´.


----------



## meteo (21 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

O ano passado pos-se fim ao Verão em Agosto por causa de uma semaninha de nortada e depois houve calor até Outubro/Novembro.Agora por vir ai o Sol já acabou o Inverno.Pode ser que haja frio e chuva até Maio para contradizer as declarações catrastróficas. " Pronto,agora sol até ao fim do ano! " Onde é que já se viu um Inverno com 3 meses a chover? Nem depois de 1 mes bastante bom para o Sul se acalmam uns dias,nem que fossem 15 dias!

Pois,parece que tiraram a precipitação praticamente toda para Sexta-Sábado.Vai estar céu muito nublado,tempo enfadonho e temperaturas normais para a época. O frio deverá chegar Segunda-Feira,acompanhado com Sol.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2010 às 13:07)

David sf disse:


> Por alguma coisa se passou de seca extrema para seca ligeira. Não bateu recordes, tudo certo, mas experimenta calcular a precipitação do mês que decorreu entre 15 de Dezembro e 14 de Janeiro´.



Sim por acaso até choveu bem, mas agora vem ai o AA para secar tudo e depois se não chover volta tudo a ao que estava, não te esqueças que o ano passado no centro e sul esteveram 8 ou mais meses com a percipitação abaixo da média, e agora não pode vir 2 meses acima que dizem logo que já chega e que queremos o AA, não pode ser assim para isto ficar bom ainda tem que chover muito para compensar o ano passado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

[Q " Onde é que já se viu um Inverno com 3 meses a chover? 

Meu caro antigamente os invernos eram bem mais chovosos que os de hoje, era capaz de estar meses sempre a chover.


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2010 às 13:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim por acaso até choveu bem, mas agora vem ai o AA para secar tudo e depois se não chover volta tudo a ao que estava, não te esqueças que o ano passado no centro e sul esteveram 8 ou mais meses com a percipitação abaixo da média, e agora não pode vir 2 meses acima que dizem logo que já chega e que queremos o AA, não pode ser assim para isto ficar bom ainda tem que chover muito para compensar o ano passado.



Não estou a dizer que já chega, estou apenas a dizer que é normalíssimo haver 15/30 dias de anticiclone no inverno, e que isso não significa que o ano é seco. Com o que já choveu, creio que basta termos Fev, Mar, Abr normais e não teremos quaisquer problemas no verão. E o normal a sul do Tejo para Fevereiro, por exemplo em Beja, é de 61 mm. Para Vila Real de Sto. António, 47 mm. Isso consegue-se em 3/4 dias de chuva, tranquilamente. Até arriscaria dizer que se chover bem em Abril, até poderia não chover nada de especial até lá.

E as previsões sazonais, que este ano até estão acertadinhas, mantêm a previsão de precipitação acima da média para os próximos 2 meses.


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

Eu não compreendo sinceramente. Vivemos 2 meses meteorológicamente intensos. Regiões com imensa chuva, vendavais, ciclogenese explosiva, enxuradas nas ilhas, rodopio constante de depressões, várias nevadas aqui e ali e uma excepcional no Alto Alentejo e Beira Interior. Uma seca severa neutralizada. Não calha a todos ? certo, mas nunca calha. Dificilmente haverá 2 meses assim na história deste fórum, chegou até ao ponto de se já estar a entrar num certo tédio. A chuva parou exactamente no momento em que ameaçava começar a dar problemas mais sérios e generalizados. Perfeito. Mas mesmo assim alguns falam da seca do anticiclone, antes mesmo dele aparecer.

A noção que alguns tem do clima é um bocado absurda, como se o clima fosse uma normal. Isso não existe, a normal é a média das anormalidades. Quem quer passar o resto do ano a lamentar uma coisa que não existe porque não está na normal, é opção dele, mas roça o absurdo na minha opinião. E torna este tópico uma seca de queixumes. Sempre desagradável.


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Vince disse:


> Eu não compreendo sinceramente. Vivemos 2 meses meteorológicamente intensos. Regiões com imensa chuva, vendavais, ciclogenese explosiva, enxuradas nas ilhas, rodopio constante de depressões, várias nevadas aqui e ali e uma excepcional no Alto Alentejo e Beira Interior. Uma seca severa neutralizada. Não calha a todos ? certo, mas nunca calha. Dificilmente haverá 2 meses assim na história deste fórum, chegou até ao ponto de se já estar a entrar num certo tédio. A chuva parou exactamente no momento em que ameaçava começar a dar problemas mais sérios e generalizados. Perfeito. Mas mesmo assim alguns falam da seca do anticiclone, antes mesmo dele aparecer.
> 
> A noção que alguns tem do clima é um bocado absurda, como se o clima fosse uma normal. Isso não existe, a normal é a média das anormalidades. Quem quer passar o resto do ano a lamentar uma coisa que não existe porque não está na normal, é opção dele, mas roça o absurdo na minha opinião. E torna este tópico uma seca de queixumes. Sempre desagradável.



Subscrevo. Que venham uns dias de tréguas (sol, frio moderado e ventos fracos a moderados mas não de W/SW) para prática de uns desportos ao ar livre . E esses dias parece mesmo que vêm aí, e já a começar no fim de semana, ao contrário das previsões do início da semana. Perfeito.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jan 2010 às 14:53)

Vamos lá haver uma coisa eu até gosto que venham agora ai dias de sol para se fazer desporto ao ar livre, mas o meu medo é se esses dias de sol se prelongarem mais de um mês como tem sido já habitual, e não parece mas respeito a opinião dos outros membros que aqui estão ao quererem que venha ai o AA, e peço desculpa por eu ás vezes escrever certas mensagens um pouco criticas.


----------



## Vince (21 Jan 2010 às 15:19)

Para o sábado, algumas mudanças nos modelos. O GFS a afastar um pouco a depressão, ECM mais ou menos igual, mas com a precipitação ainda a chegar a sul. O UKMO não tem tanto uma depressão definida mas mais o cavado em si, abrangendo também o norte do país. Ainda o Hirlam, activo para o Algarve.


*GFS 06z*









*ECM 00z*








*UKM 00z*







*NGP (ontem?)*







*HIRLAM 12z*


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

Analizando os modelos parece que o que eu mais temia se irá concretizar...o anticiclone todo poderoso em cima de nós...no decorrer da próxima semana as noites serão mais frias e de dia deveremos ter Sol e a monotonia reinará no nosso País...!


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2010 às 18:51)

E o ECM ontem era o mais fraquinho, quer ao nível do frio, quer no que concerne à proximidade do anticiclone, hoje é o melhor:


----------



## blood4 (21 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

alguem sabe quanto tempo no inverno um AA pode durar?mais ou menos?


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2010 às 19:58)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> [Q " Onde é que já se viu um Inverno com 3 meses a chover?
> 
> Meu caro antigamente os invernos eram bem mais chovosos que os de hoje, era capaz de estar meses sempre a chover.



Não era capaz.era mesmo.

O meu avô paterno e o materno, ambos dizem que antigamente( 10anos atrás ainda), chegaram a ter plantas a pender dos telhados, tal era a quantidade de chuva, e as telhas estavam verdes de plantas.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jan 2010 às 20:43)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> [Q " Onde é que já se viu um Inverno com 3 meses a chover?
> 
> Meu caro antigamente os invernos eram bem mais chovosos que os de hoje, era capaz de estar meses sempre a chover.



Era ainda um miúdo mas recordo perfeitamente isso, chuva frequente desde meados de Outubro até meados de Maio, era terrível... 

Bom, mas após esta fase de tempo chuvoso, certamente se poderá dizer, penso que confortavelmente, os níveis em necessidade foram repostos apesar de em alguns casos terem sido ultrapassados.
A partir deste fim-de-semana as fortes amplitudes estarão de volta, mas os dias de céu limpo com noites frias em Janeiro sempre se verificaram, é quase tradição!
Afastemos o fantasma da última seca extrema...


----------



## Jocru (21 Jan 2010 às 20:47)

E então o que dizem a isto?

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-1-138.png?12

Parece-me frio a mais ou não?


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

Jocru disse:


> E então o que dizem a isto?
> 
> http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-1-138.png?12
> 
> Parece-me frio a mais ou não?



A acontecer não será nada de outro mundo, no inicio deste mês tivemos
temperaturas de -6ºC a 850hpa em algumas zonas do país.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Até aqui completamente em sintonia os dois grandes modelos

















Aqui bem diferentes um do outro quer a nível do posicionamento do anticiclone bem como em relação ao frio...conclusão: tudo em aberto!
Pessoalmente acho que o ECMWF têm sido mais certeiro nas previsões a médio prazo...espero que mais uma vez tenha razão!


----------



## carlitinhos (21 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

bem la vem a seca do inverno, janeiro com noites frias e geada e dias de sol com algum calor, uma seca de tempo


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2010 às 01:09)

Já fazia falta um pouco mais de sol e menos de chuva.
Não se preocupem, que muito provavelmente, mais chuva virá a seguir.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2010 às 01:56)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> [Q " Onde é que já se viu um Inverno com 3 meses a chover?
> 
> Meu caro antigamente os invernos eram bem mais chovosos que os de hoje, era capaz de estar meses sempre a chover.



Pois é...estamos  mal habituados neste Inverno e particularmente neste último mês..
Agora? -não é que  vem lá Anticiclone.
Ui ...mas que é isto? Não me digas que já  acabou o Inverno.
Como se fosse possível o tempo anticiclónico não nos visitar  de Novembro a Março.
Para aqueles que dizem que naquele tempo sim, é que chovia,sempre,
recordo aqui que,  no último Inverno de chuvas abundantes
com cinco (mini)-cheias na Ribeira do Porto (inverno 2000/2001 ) ,de Dezembro a Março , 15 dias de  Fevereiro , longas duas semanas ,foram iguais às  que  supostamente  aí vêm.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html

Ou seja : Tudo terminado? 
Naquele ano,  Fevereiro acabou de novo chuvoso e até  4 de Março 2001 de má memória,a desgraça de uma ponte que não aguentou tanta correnteza,
tanta água , tanto tempo submetida a leito de cheia e que estaria  velha demais, concerteza, para aguentar um Inverno que ainda assim ,
também ele,teve períodos anticiclónicos.
É Mentira.Não chove cinco meses seguidos.Nem nesse Inverno super-chuvoso.Até esse, registou  em Fevereiro 15 dias de corrente de Leste, bem escassa em humidade, quanto mais de pluviosidade...
Vem aí sol ? 
Ah pois vem . Se fazia ou não falta, cada um saberá de si.
Mas o  que ainda poderá vir?
Falta todo o Fevereiro "louco"...


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2010 às 09:54)

Ja que tanto se fala de estabilidade, seca, anticiclone, calor, tudo ingredientes em que este inverno tem sido pródigo, façamos um apanhado de todos os modelos para vermos o terrível anticiclone que nos vai influenciar nos próximos 9 meses. Por ordem de credibilidade (na minha opinião):

*ECMWF*

Depois da depressão de amanhã, que todos os modelos vêm, às 120 h seríamos afectados por uma depressão em altitude. A temperatura a 850 hpa rondaria os -4ºC em todo o país. O tempo seria seco pelo fluxo de leste, não sendo de descartar algum fenómeno convectivo. O anticiclone está centrado a sul da Irlanda, a cerca de 1200 km de Lisboa.







A 144h o fluxo tornar-se-ia um pouco mais anticiclónico, especialmente a norte mas sempre com frio, especialmente as mínimas. O centro do A afasta-se para o Atlântico a mais de 1500 km de Lisboa. A 168h, mantém-se mais ou menos a mesma situação, mas o centro do A afasta-se ainda mais, a cerca de 2000 km de Lx.











Depois, já num prazo muito largo, menos credível, entra uma nordestada daquelas que poderiam colocar a -10 na península. Centro do A a cerca de1500 km de Lx, a norte dos Açores.






*GFS*

Praticamente igual ao ECM. Às 120 h põe a mesma depressão, mas este modelo tem output da precipitação disponível, pelo que se vê que eventuais surpresas seriam possíveis:
















Centro do A a sul da Irlanda, a 1200 km de Lx. 

Depois é o *único* modelo a colocar-nos sob a influência do anticiclone, centrado entre os Açores e a Irlanda 1200 km de Lx.






*UKMO*

Até às 120h igual aos outros. Às 144h reforço do frio e possível união com depressões atlânticas. Centro do A a sul da Islândia, a cerca de 2000 km de Lx.






*NOGAPS*

Parecido ao GFS até às 150h. Posteriormente afasta o centro do A para o Atlântico, a cerca de 1700 km de Lx, apesar de estramos sob a sua influência, não se pode dizer que estejamos com A em cima.






*DWD*

Mete ainda mais frio que os demais até ao fim da simulação, 132h. Centro do A no sul da Noruega, a cerca de 2500 km de Lx.






*GEM*

A 144h mete todo o Medirrâneo ocidental sob a influêcia de uma depressão. O anticiclone mais próximo está centrado na Escócia, a cerca de 2000 km de Lx.






Depois unir-se-ia à depressão do Atlântico e posteriormente entrava uma nortada. Centro do A mais próximo na Gronelândia a mais de 3000 km de Lx.











*JMA*

União a 168h com a depressão atlântica. Centro do A mais próximo perto da Escócia, a cerca de 2000 km de Lx.






Portanto é possível que o anticiclone se estabeleça no final da próxima semana, apesar de ser uma hipótese menos provável, pois só é vista claramente pelo GFS, sendo que o NOGAPS poderia também avançar com essa hipótese, mas já fora do límite da simulação.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

David sf disse:


> Ja que tanto se fala de estabilidade, seca, anticiclone, calor, tudo ingredientes em que este inverno tem sido pródigo, façamos um apanhado de todos os modelos para vermos o terrível anticiclone que nos vai influenciar nos próximos 9 meses. Por ordem de credibilidade (na minha opinião):



Assim sim, vale a pena vir a este tópico do fórum! Nada de desejos meteorológicos, nem lamúrias. Análise e comparação dos modelos, pura e simples. Excelente para quem, como eu, não tem paciência para fazer esse próprio exercício de pesquisa e comparação.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2010 às 13:41)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Assim sim, vale a pena vir a este tópico do fórum! Nada de desejos meteorológicos, nem lamúrias. Análise e comparação dos modelos, pura e simples. Excelente para quem, como eu, não tem paciência para fazer esse próprio exercício de pesquisa e comparação.




A análise e comparação de modelos que foi feita, é baseada em entradas com uma antecedência enorme. A fiabilidade é quase nula, exemplificada aliás por episódios recentes anteriores ( para não falar dos menos recentes). 
O anticiclone parece que é evidente que aí  vem, mas muito provavelmente não com temperaturas tão baixas como as apresentadas.
Seria talvez mais sensato, falar dos próximos dias.
Falando por mim, eu apenas  referi-me ao que parece já bastante evidente ( algum tempo seco) que por acaso é o que considero que já fazia um pouco de falta.


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2010 às 14:24)

belem disse:


> A análise e comparação de modelos que foi feita, é baseada em entradas com uma antecedência enorme. A fiabilidade é quase nula, exemplificada aliás por episódios recentes anteriores ( para não falar dos menos recentes).
> O anticiclone parece que é evidente que aí  vem, mas muito provavelmente não com temperaturas tão baixas como as apresentadas.
> Seria talvez mais sensato, falar dos próximos dias.
> Falando por mim, eu apenas  referi-me ao que parece já bastante evidente ( algum tempo seco) que por acaso é o que considero que já fazia um pouco de falta.



Não sei porque a carapuça lhe serviu, pois não era para si. Até vem na continuidade da sua linha de raciocínio, quando escreve que depois mais chuva virá. Era uma reposta àqueles que dizem que vem aí o calor, voltará a seca, anticiclone até ao Verão... 

Quanto às datas das cartas, que eu agora não vejo pois estou com o telemóvel, a análise foi feita com base nas saídas das 0z de hoje, com excepção da do japonês, que é das 12z de ontem, que são as últimas saídas com sondagens disponíveis de todos os modelos. Se alguma carta não é da data referida, é por algum erro de linkagem.

A análise está feita para prazos largos, pouco credíveis, como aliás está lá referido, porque o objectivo era mostrar que não era por o GFS mostrar anticiclone até às 384h, que tal era dado adquirido, uma vez que outros modelos não tinham nada disso. É uma mania de muita gente basear as análises única e exclusivamente no GFS, e depois ficam espantados quando ele muda de um dia para o outro.

Que não restem dúvidas que para o início da semana que vem o tempo será seco e soalheiro, mas não está garantido que seja anticiclónico, pois todos os modelos metem neste momento baixos geopotenciais, nem que seja durante 24h. O fluxo será seco porque será de leste, ficando a precipitação retida em Espanha.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2010 às 14:28)

belem disse:


> A análise e comparação de modelos que foi feita, é baseada em entradas com uma antecedência enorme. A fiabilidade é quase nula, exemplificada aliás por episódios recentes anteriores ( para não falar dos menos recentes).
> O anticiclone parece que é evidente que aí  vem, mas muito provavelmente não com temperaturas tão baixas como as apresentadas.
> Seria talvez mais sensato, falar dos próximos dias.
> Falando por mim, eu apenas  referi-me ao que parece já bastante evidente ( algum tempo seco) que por acaso é o que considero que já fazia um pouco de falta.



Sem dúvida! O que não invalida que seja uma análise na fronteira médio/longo prazo (abaixo das 180h) muito bem documentada. Os problemas de análises a prazos mais longínquos neste tópico acontecem sobretudo quando é feita referência a um modelo isolado, quando se falam de cenários distantes mencionando tal como "certeza" e/ou se colocam cenários a muito longo prazo (200 e tal horas ou mais). Nesta caso a análise feita cruza dados dos modelos falando muito bem das convergências, divergências e dúvidas!

Até ás 180h existem algumas semelhanças mas também algumas incertezas típicas da colocação do anticiclone próximo de Portugal Continental. A volatilidade dos modelos nestas circunstância deve-se ao facto do mínimo desvio poder alterar as características da entrada de frio proveniente de NE/E e de possíveis entradas de baixas pressões que pudessem criar mais alguma surpresa para além do frio seco. Para já e pelos modelos mais "credíveis" (se tal é possível dizer...) tal hipótese parece estar complicada. O longo prazo esse sim está verdadeiramente indefinido...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

belem disse:


> A análise e comparação de modelos que foi feita, é baseada em entradas com uma antecedência enorme. A fiabilidade é quase nula, exemplificada aliás por episódios recentes anteriores ( para não falar dos menos recentes).
> O anticiclone parece que é evidente que aí  vem, mas muito provavelmente não com temperaturas tão baixas como as apresentadas.
> Seria talvez mais sensato, falar dos próximos dias.
> Falando por mim, eu apenas  referi-me ao que parece já bastante evidente ( algum tempo seco) que por acaso é o que considero que já fazia um pouco de falta.



Caro Belem, o meu comentário não era para ninguém em particular. Confesso que nem tinha lido o seu comentário anterior.
Foi apenas um desabafo sobre todos os que, aqui, se afastam do tema. Que é o que eu estou a fazer neste momento! Peço desculpa e não quero transformar este tópico num "chat".

De resto, todos temos, ou deveríamos ter, a noção da fiabilidade destas previsões a médio prazo. Como são as únicas que temos, é sobre elas que nos devemos debruçar. Tal como fez, e bem, o David sf.

De resto, o AEMet prevê a partir de segunda, e até quinta, tempo frio para as localidades fronteiriças com a Beira Interior, como Fuentes de Oñoro, mas com probabilidades de precipitação baixas que não deixam antever nenhuma eventual surpresa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Jan 2010 às 18:24)

A Accuweather prevê sol... sol... e mais sol... até perder de vista!! Se não fossem as temperaturas diria que estavamos em pleno verão...


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

David sf disse:


> Não sei porque a carapuça lhe serviu, pois não era para si. .




Está um bocado para o agressivo, acalma-se lá um bocado. 





David sf disse:


> Até vem na continuidade da sua linha de raciocínio, quando escreve que depois mais chuva virá..



Exacto, a não ser que o verão venha já a seguir, quando mais provavelmente como disse, não vem!






David sf disse:


> Era uma reposta àqueles que dizem que vem aí o calor, voltará a seca, anticiclone até ao Verão... .



Pelo seu post não deu para entender claramente que se dirigia a eles, daí peço as minhas desculpas. Eu da minha parte dirigia-me aos extremistas, tanto para o frio como para o calor.






David sf disse:


> Quanto às datas das cartas, que eu agora não vejo pois estou com o telemóvel, a análise foi feita com base nas saídas das 0z de hoje, com excepção da do japonês, que é das 12z de ontem, que são as últimas saídas com sondagens disponíveis de todos os modelos. Se alguma carta não é da data referida, é por algum erro de linkagem.
> A análise está feita para prazos largos, pouco credíveis, como aliás está lá referido, porque o objectivo era mostrar que não era por o GFS mostrar anticiclone até às 384h, que tal era dado adquirido, uma vez que outros modelos não tinham nada disso. É uma mania de muita gente basear as análises única e exclusivamente no GFS, e depois ficam espantados quando ele muda de um dia para o outro..



Daí a minha postura cuidadosa.





David sf disse:


> Que não restem dúvidas que para o início da semana que vem o tempo será seco e soalheiro, mas não está garantido que seja anticiclónico, pois todos os modelos metem neste momento baixos geopotenciais, nem que seja durante 24h. O fluxo será seco porque será de leste, ficando a precipitação retida em Espanha.



Logo se vê, mas para já, para aí aponta.





vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida! O que não invalida que seja uma análise na fronteira médio/longo prazo (abaixo das 180h) muito bem documentada. Os problemas de análises a prazos mais longínquos neste tópico acontecem sobretudo quando é feita referência a um modelo isolado, quando se falam de cenários distantes mencionando tal como "certeza" e/ou se colocam cenários a muito longo prazo (200 e tal horas ou mais). Nesta caso a análise feita cruza dados dos modelos falando muito bem das convergências, divergências e dúvidas!
> 
> Até ás 180h existem algumas semelhanças mas também algumas incertezas típicas da colocação do anticiclone próximo de Portugal Continental. A volatilidade dos modelos nestas circunstância deve-se ao facto do mínimo desvio poder alterar as características da entrada de frio proveniente de NE/E e de possíveis entradas de baixas pressões que pudessem criar mais alguma surpresa para além do frio seco. Para já e pelos modelos mais "credíveis" (se tal é possível dizer...) tal hipótese parece estar complicada. O longo prazo esse sim está verdadeiramente indefinido...



Não quis tirar mérito algum à análise do David, apenas tentei ser sensato e realista.
Com dados dos próximos 3 dias, sinto-me mais à vontade, embora este tópico sirva também para estas viagens futuristas de maior alcance! Eheheh...  
Mas devem ser feitas com cuidado.


----------



## psm (22 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

belem;193870
 

Pelo seu post não deu para entender claramente que se dirigia a eles disse:
			
		

> O mais engraçado é que o Belem até foi bem moderado numa critica que fez a alguns que no seu extremismo maximo, e estou-me a referir aos que gostam de neve(há os também moderados) escreveram aqui previsões alucinantes!!
> Quando alguem moderado aqui vem pôr agua na fervura, já se sabe que vai ser citicado!
> 
> Quanto ao que vem ai para os proximos dias é o bloqueio no pior sitio de todos, que é a NO da PI, que deve durar pelo menos uns bons 10 dias pelas previsões apresentadas pelo ECMWF e GFS.


----------



## blood4 (22 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

isto esta-me a preocupar
não vejo data para este AA acabar
e isto no inverno nao é nada bom
so espero que a seca de 2005 nao volte


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

Não compreendo o problema, nem a surpresa, de podermos ser afectados durante um período pelo AA.

É natural e possivelmente até bem-vindo.


----------



## blood4 (22 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Lousano disse:


> Não compreendo o problema, nem a surpresa, de podermos ser afectados durante um período pelo AA.
> 
> É natural e possivelmente até bem-vindo.



sim é
mas o pior é que sao AA´s como estes que dão ao pais as secas
é que pode durar durante muitos meses
e o meu medo é esse..
se assim é no inverno
chegamos ao verão num estado já crítico
so espero que não dure :S


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2010 às 22:33)

Apesar de o termos ultrapassado a seca severa, não resisto a dizer o que vem aí é uma "seca"...!
E não me venham com conversas que ficam contentes e que estavam desejosos por este tempo, porque apesar de ser um Fórum de discussão e de análise, penso que o que nos move no nosso íntimo são os fenómenos metereológicos intensos e activos e isso vê-se quando acontessem, ao ponto do Fórum ficar inacessível visto serem tanta as pessoas a tentarem aceder...é isso que dá vida ao Fórum! Também gosto de uns dias de Sol, mas espero que seja de pouca dura, pois caso contrário o Fórum perde a sua essência...que eventos especiais poderemos reportar se tivermos um tempo anticiclónico...?


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Já chega de conversas sobre seca. Quando ela for uma realidade será motivo de discussão, aqui ou noutro tópico mais apropriado. Agora não.

Se isto é para continuar, parece que sim, por favor quem quer passar os próximos dias ou semanas a lamentar-se da seca que funde o fórum www.falemosdeseca.com e instale-se por lá.


----------



## vinc7e (22 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Por acaso estes dias de sol vêem mesmo a calhar. 

A chuva já enjoa um bocado..
E o inverno ainda nem vai a meio, ainda nos trará muitas surpresas certamente.


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2010 às 23:51)

Eu neste momento só tenho a dizer que o AA não vai ficar muito tempo e aliás ele esta muito bem posicionado para termos uma bela entrada fria, portanto aproveitem estes dias de sol que o melhor ainda está para vir e os que não gostam de neve e de fenómenos extremos azar procurem outras bandas


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

Peço deculpa pelo meu off-topic e prometo que será o último, mas realmente já me "enjoa"  ler os post a dizerem que "já enjoa tanta chuva"...se estão tão enjoados que vomitem ou que tomem um "nausef", ou se calhar estão grávidos! Porque que realmente irrita de cada vez que leio uma página há sempre alguém a dizer que está enjoado...será que não existe outro termo (farto,satisfeito, saturado, etc...)agora enjoado já enjoa! O pessoal parece que enjoa muito facilmente...por acaso não há nenhum gastroenterolgista no fórum que alivie os enjoos deste pessoal?


----------



## blood4 (23 Jan 2010 às 02:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Peço deculpa pelo meu off-topic e prometo que será o último, mas realmente já me "enjoa"  ler os post a dizerem que "já enjoa tanta chuva"...se estão tão enjoados que vomitem ou que tomem um "nausef", ou se calhar estão grávidos! Porque que realmente irrita de cada vez que leio uma página há sempre alguém a dizer que está enjoado...será que não existe outro termo (farto,satisfeito, saturado, etc...)agora enjoado já enjoa! O pessoal parece que enjoa muito facilmente...por acaso não há nenhum gastroenterolgista no fórum que alivie os enjoos deste pessoal?



realmente tens razão
e estas pessoas por chover uma duzia de dias ja fica com enjoos da chuva
sinceramente quem enjoa de chuva no inverno é porque nao sabe muito bem o que diz
desculpem o off topic


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jan 2010 às 04:08)

Algum dia tinha que voltar.
E enxugar a calçada ainda molhada ...
Eis a enchurrada de Sol ...






[/URL][/IMG]

O País , a partir de agora, em "alerta Azul"...
Para quantos dias?  
Ameaçam ser muitos.
Mas nunca serão mais  do que aqueles que podemos ver...
Felizmente...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jan 2010 às 09:17)

Hoje será o ultimo dia de chuva (em especial no sul) por agora, depois lá vem o nosso compaheiro AA, mas até quando não se sabe ao certo, por isso pessoal do sul aproveitem bem este dia de chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

Para Viseu, mínimas negativas e máximas por vezes de 4/5ºC, nada de chuva e muito sol, pelo menos até ao fim do mês.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (23 Jan 2010 às 11:09)

Bom dia, meus amigos!

As previsões para a Guarda, a partir de amanhã, são de sol, sol e sol até ao fim das previsões a 15 dias, com temperaturas relativamente baixas. Esta situação vem em boa hora para secar um pouco as superfícies. Nesta cidade está tudo húmido (solos, paredes, muros, etc.)

As lamúrias ou entusiasmos, em excesso, são tipicas do fogo de alguma juventude e algum tédio noutras áreas, o que é natural e comum.

Mas esta calmia no clima, que se segue a episódios de perturbações é própria da natureza = o equilibrio natural, felizmente 

Todos gostamos de observar extremos (desde que não sejam muito destruitivos), mas o clima como qualquer fenómeno da natureza, revela nas nossas latitudes esta tendência. Há que aprender a tirar partido de todas as situações e estar preparados para elas. 

Estamos na estação Invernal e estas previsões de tempo seco com possivel formação de geada e acentuado arrefecimento nocturno no inteiro são perfeitamente naturais e para algumas culturas benéficas. 

Por isso vamos lá aproveitar este clima maravilhoso que Portugal tem o previlégio de ter. 

Um bom fim de semana para todos.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 12:30)

EGIT-ANA disse:


> Bom dia, meus amigos!
> 
> As previsões para a Guarda, a partir de amanhã, são de sol, sol e sol até ao fim das previsões a 15 dias, com temperaturas relativamente baixas. Esta situação vem em boa hora para secar um pouco as superfícies. Nesta cidade está tudo húmido (solos, paredes, muros, etc.)
> 
> ...



Assino por baixo...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2010 às 12:39)

Ao contrário dos dias anteriores que foram de céu muito nublado a partir de hoje a nebulosidade irá diminuir e iremos assistir a um gradual limpar do céu "vindo" de Oeste pra Este. 

Já as temperaturas irão descer, isto devido ao fluxo de Leste que ser irá instalar com a subida em latitude do anticiclone, logo e posto isto, fica desmentido o "calor" que alguns falam, lá por estar sol não significa que vá fazer "calor" acho que todos sabemos que o sol de Inverno por vezes pode ser mais frio que o tempo nublado por isso aguardemos pelos próximos dias para ver as temperaturas a descer o céu a limpar e tudo a "secar" de forma saudável sem entrar em catastrofismos secos.


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2010 às 13:01)

psm disse:


> O mais engraçado é que o Belem até foi bem moderado numa critica que fez a alguns que no seu extremismo maximo, e estou-me a referir aos que gostam de neve(há os também moderados) escreveram aqui previsões alucinantes!!
> Quando alguem moderado aqui vem pôr agua na fervura, já se sabe que vai ser citicado!
> 
> Quanto ao que vem ai para os proximos dias é o bloqueio no pior sitio de todos, que é a NO da PI, que deve durar pelo menos uns bons 10 dias pelas previsões apresentadas pelo ECMWF e GFS.



Eu quanto a mim, a única previsão que fiz está no último parágrafo do meu post de ontem de manhã, onde dizia que a instalação do anticiclone  era uma das hipóteses em aberto, mas era minoritária entre os modelos, isto para o médio, longo prazo, dado que o seu estabelecimento amanhã até Terça é dado adquirido, e nem é motivo de discussão. Mantenho o que escrevi, tal como os modelos mantêm a indefinição. O único que aposta claramente por estabilidade absoluta é o GFS, devido a exagerar sempre nas depressões atlânticas, a partir do médio prazo. O ECM mete a partir do próximo fim de semana instabilidade, a depressão que se deverá isolar nos Açores estaria próxima do continente, o A atlântico está estirado no sentido N-S, possibilidade de nortada ainda em aberto. Tudo isto são suposições, previstas pelos modelos, tão alucinantes como dizer que o anticiclone se deve manter estático a NO da península nos próximos 10 dias.

PS1- Peço desculpa se fui agressivo com quem quer que seja, não era o objectivo. A história da carapuça não foi usada com nenhuma intenção que não fosse utilizar uma metáfora muitas vezes usada, sem qualquer intenção de agredir.

PS2- Não percebo porque certos membros têm tantas reservas em discutir o médio, longo prazo. Este tópico não é usado para prever exactamente o tempo, acho que para tal deve ser usado o tópico 'Análise de modelos e alertas oficiais', onde aí já se exige alguma fiabilidade. Aqui seguem-se e discutem-se modelos, e acho que salvo situações muito excepcionais, tipo cotas de neve, trovoadas, chuvas intensas, o curto prazo é desinteressante, pois não tem nada que discutir. Amanhã estarão 12 ou 14 graus em Lisboa? Irrelevante. Não se pretende dizer que o que os modelos dão para daqui a uma semana está certo, até porque raramente estão em consonância, mas sim discutir o que pode acontecer, qual modelo poderá estar certo, eventuais evoluções futuras, e acho muito mais interessantes essas discussões do que deixar o tópico às moscas ou transformá-lo num muro das lamentações quando não acontece nada num curto prazo.


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2010 às 13:25)

David sf disse:


> PS2- Não percebo porque certos membros têm tantas reservas em discutir o médio, longo prazo. Este tópico não é usado para prever exactamente o tempo, acho que para tal deve ser usado o tópico 'Análise de modelos e alertas oficiais', onde aí já se exige alguma fiabilidade. Aqui seguem-se e discutem-se modelos, e acho que salvo situações muito excepcionais, tipo cotas de neve, trovoadas, chuvas intensas, o curto prazo é desinteressante, pois não tem nada que discutir. Amanhã estarão 12 ou 14 graus em Lisboa? Irrelevante. Não se pretende dizer que o que os modelos dão para daqui a uma semana está certo, até porque raramente estão em consonância, mas sim discutir o que pode acontecer, qual modelo poderá estar certo, eventuais evoluções futuras, e acho muito mais interessantes essas discussões do que deixar o tópico às moscas ou transformá-lo num muro das lamentações quando não acontece nada num curto prazo.





David, não te preocupes com isso, imensa gente aprecia os teus post's, fosse tudo assim em vez do regular desfilar de lamuria ou mensagens de pura provocação de uns contra os outros, e este tópico seria muito mais interessante. Venham mais análises como as tuas,  sempre fundamentadas e cautelosas qb. 

O médio e longo prazo deve ser analisado, é para isso que ele existe, mas deve ser analisado de uma forma muito particular, cruzando modelos, procurando tendências de largo espectro ao nível de hemisfério, e não situação local, e és dos poucos que faz isso como deve ser 

Os offtopic terminam por aqui.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Vim aqui só fazer um esclarecimento por causa de um mal entendido:



David sf disse:


> PS1- Peço desculpa se fui agressivo com quem quer que seja, não era o objectivo.



 Estamos entendidos.




David sf disse:


> PS2- Não percebo porque certos membros têm tantas reservas em discutir o médio, longo prazo. Este tópico *não é usado para prever exactamente o tempo, acho que para tal deve ser usado o *tópico 'Análise de modelos e alertas oficiais', onde aí já se exige alguma fiabilidade. Aqui seguem-se e discutem-se modelos, e acho que salvo situações muito excepcionais, tipo cotas de neve, trovoadas, chuvas intensas, o curto prazo é desinteressante, pois não tem nada que discutir.




Este tópico não é só para a discussão de modelos, mas também para a discussão da previsão do tempo: «Seguimento* Previsão do Tempo *e Modelos - Janeiro 2010 




David sf disse:


> Não se pretende dizer que o que os modelos dão para daqui a uma semana está certo, até porque raramente estão em consonância, mas sim discutir o que pode acontecer, qual modelo poderá estar certo, eventuais evoluções futuras, e acho muito mais interessantes essas discussões do que deixar o tópico às moscas ou transformá-lo num muro das lamentações quando não acontece nada num curto prazo..




O que se disse é que a curto prazo, pode-se ter mais certezas, nada mais. Se isso tem interesse ou não é outro assunto. 
Agradeço que se interprete correctamente o que se escreve, tanto que eu depois disse isto:

«embora este tópico sirva também para estas viagens futuristas de maior alcance!» 

Mas, prontos, peço desculpa a todos por este «offtopic» .


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jan 2010 às 19:20)

Bem mas que animação para aqui vai .... infelizmente tornou-se habitual e por isso reduzi-me ao mero comentar de dias em dias ...

Em relação aos modelos parece que finalmente vem o sol e o tempo limpo que imensa gente reclamava, e que tanto choramingavam mas que também é bem vindo devido á saturação dos solos.

Isto é DADO POR TODOS OS MODELOS ATE AO LIMITE DAS PREVISÕES ....
Fiquem bem, e até daqui a uns dias ..... para não me chatear !!

Em relação ao longo prazo e previsões sazonais estas estão entrando na estação que menos acertam que é a Primavera !!


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

Boa Noite,

A Analise dos modelos de longo Prazo também são importantes, desde que fundamentados com vários modelos ( GFS, ECMWF, UKMO, etc) afim de se conseguirem interpretar como *Tendências do tempo*. Teremos de ter bastante cuidado nessas analises sempre sublinhando que são apenas tendências, lembrem-se que ha muitos visitantes que não estão tão à vontade com interpretações modelistas ou meteorológicas.

Para esta semana a partir das primeiras horas de Segunda Feira e até ao próximo fim de semana, espera-se céu pouco nublado ou limpo, acentuado arrefecimento nocturno mais notório no interior do País  entre Terça e Quinta Feira. Tempo normal para a época.

Aproveitem o sol, e sintam os dias a crescer !


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

A massa de ar que se encontra a Norte da Galiza é a que nos vai afectar, é aquela bem mais a Norte, a Oeste da Grã-Bretanha, atrás de uma superfície frontal, ou uma e depois a outra?(ou uma vinda do centro da Europa?)


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

boas, de acordo com o gfs o AA veio para ficar durante semanas......


----------



## psm (23 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

David sf disse:


> Eu quanto a mim, a única previsão que fiz está no último parágrafo do meu post de ontem de manhã, onde dizia que a instalação do anticiclone  era uma das hipóteses em aberto, mas era minoritária entre os modelos, isto para o médio, longo prazo, dado que o seu estabelecimento amanhã até Terça é dado adquirido, e nem é motivo de discussão. Mantenho o que escrevi, tal como os modelos mantêm a indefinição. O único que aposta claramente por estabilidade absoluta é o GFS, devido a exagerar sempre nas depressões atlânticas, a partir do médio prazo. O ECM mete a partir do próximo fim de semana instabilidade, a depressão que se deverá isolar nos Açores estaria próxima do continente, o A atlântico está estirado no sentido N-S, possibilidade de nortada ainda em aberto. Tudo isto são suposições, previstas pelos modelos, tão alucinantes como dizer que o anticiclone se deve manter estático a NO da península nos próximos 10 dias.
> 
> PS2- Não percebo porque certos membros têm tantas reservas em discutir o médio, longo prazo. Este tópico não é usado para prever exactamente o tempo, acho que para tal deve ser usado o tópico 'Análise de modelos e alertas oficiais', onde aí já se exige alguma fiabilidade. Aqui seguem-se e discutem-se modelos, e acho que salvo situações muito excepcionais, tipo cotas de neve, trovoadas, chuvas intensas, o curto prazo é desinteressante, pois não tem nada que discutir. Amanhã estarão 12 ou 14 graus em Lisboa? Irrelevante. Não se pretende dizer que o que os modelos dão para daqui a uma semana está certo, até porque raramente estão em consonância, mas sim discutir o que pode acontecer, qual modelo poderá estar certo, eventuais evoluções futuras, e acho muito mais interessantes essas discussões do que deixar o tópico às moscas ou transformá-lo num muro das lamentações quando não acontece nada num curto prazo.





Há situações meteorológicas em que se pode escrever à vontade da sua estabilidade a longo prazo, e esta que agora vai entrar é uma delas!

Para melhor entender o que escrevi deixo aqui:  é sempre bom colocar o link dos 500 hp do ECMWF para se reparar o porquê da minha afirmação a 10 dias de...

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2010012312!!!step/



Já escrevi que há situações ao nivel de previsão que são muito complexas de prever, a não ser quase nos 2 dias antes do acontecimento(ESTOU-ME A REPETIR) são cotas de neve a baixa altitude, ondulação do mar, e onde poderá ocorrer um aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada e granizo, e em especial no Verão e na Primavera.


Acerca das criticas que existem, aconselho a ler alguns posts que estão para trás, e verá o porquê das criticas!


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Alguém um dia falou que não acreditava que houvesse uma "conspiração" referindo-se que é muito estranho os modelos contornarem o nosso "rectângulo" em relação a precipitação...então cá está ela outra vez!





Será que não haverá um dia em que essas depressões em altura descarreguem sobre nós...ou terá que ser sempre para Espanha?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (23 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Alguém um dia falou que não acreditava que houvesse uma "conspiração" referindo-se que é muito estranho os modelos contornarem o nosso "rectângulo" em relação a precipitação...então cá está ela outra vez!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é, Ferreira 5, eu fui dos que falei não acreditar em conspirações, penso que a 6 de Janeiro último, e a propósito deste mapa:








Que, por sinal, não se concretizou.

Se pode estar a chover (ou a nevar) numa determinada localidade fronteiriça de Espanha e a poucos km daí, digamos em Bragança, estar a fazer sol. Claro! Para ver fenómenos desses nem é preciso sair de Portugal...

Mas a probabilidade dessa precipitação contornar as centenas de km da nossa fronteira terrestre com Espanha, com um detalhe "quase ao mm", é estatisticamente tão improvável que não merece credibilidade.

O cenário que discutimos a 6 de Janeiro não ocorreu e este, tal como está no mapa que mostras, duvido que ocorra. 

A partir dum mapa com uma escala como a deste, onde cada traço na diagonal tem uma espessura que na realidade corresponde a dezenas de km, valerá a pena estar-se a discutir se a precipitação cai no sítio A ou no sítio B?

Outra coisa é a discussão dos "porquês" deste tipo de situações, entradas frias com precipitação, ser mais favorável de ocorrer em Espanha do que em Portugal. 
Facto que não discuto, como é óbvio, mas daí a pensarmos que haverá uma situação que forneça precipitação de A Guarda até Ayamonte, contornando toda (ou quase toda) a nossa fronteira, e aqui nada, parece-me irrealista demais para ser discutido.

Cá estaremos terça-feira para ver...Por sinal, o AEmet prevê, hoje, para a próxima terça-feira, 26 de Janeiro, as seguintes probabilidades de precipitação para localidades espanholas junto à fronteira:

A Guarda (Galiza) - 15%
Verín (Galiza) - 20%
Puebla de Sanabria (Castela-e-Leão)- 20%
Fuentes de Oñoro (Castela-e-Leão) -10%
Valverde del Fresno (Extremadura) - 10%
Badajoz (Extremadura)- 10%
Ayamonte (Andaluzia) - 15%

Se acontecer, cá virei dar o braço a torcer, eh eh!


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

Analizando os vários modelos penso que é garantido uma semana tipicamente anticiclónica, no entanto também se observam algumas tendências para um progressivo enfraquecimento do mesmo para o final da semana.
Por isso como se costuma dizer penso que será "Sol de pouca dura" e provavelmente voltaremos a disfrutar do Inverno em pleno durante Fevereiro.
No entanto e como já foi referenciado, não significa que esta semana que vem esteja calor...pelo contrário, estarão  uns agradáveis dias soleados e frios de Inverno!


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

Eu não descarto a hipótese de sexta sábado e domingo termos uma pequena entrada mais fria quem sabe com alguma neve nas terras altas do interior norte e centro...para isso é o AA se situar mais a NO permitido que uma massa mais fria e instável entre pelo norte como mostra por exemplo esta run do GFS e que tem vindo a ser mostrada noutras alturas também por outros modelos até mesmo o ECM


----------



## carlitinhos (23 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

boa noite 

vendo alguns dos modelos a media /longa distancia a tendencia é para sol, sol, a perder de vista

http://img39.imageshack.us/i/gfs0180.png/
http://img25.imageshack.us/i/gens01384.png/
http://img718.imageshack.us/i/gens01240.png/
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/ecm1240.gif/

o artista do AA andou desaparecido umas semanitas e voltou a casa, espero sinseramente que não venha para ficar é que neste país, sol ja bastam os 8,9 meses por ano.

cumps


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Bom, esta run das 18 uma run algo esquisita, até coloca alguma precipitação no Algarve na 3ªfeira e na 5ªfeira. Depois instala-se o AA mas parece que a tendência não é para ficar muito tempo, e existe a probabilidade para que se abra o corredor às depressões a partir do dia 5 de Fevereiro, muito tempo ainda, mas é a probabilidade mais provável.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2010 às 01:32)

boas
dentro em breve entraremos numa situação muito estavel como demonstra o ensemble:



neste momento há um  cavado em formação a W dos açores que vai progredir para leste e estabilizar entre os açores e o canadá.
na europa o forte fluxo de SW  introduzirá ar quente desde a madeira á escandinavia, o forte ridging associado levará á formação de um vasto campo de altas pressoes entre a madeira e a escandinavia englobando todo o sub-continente e em apófise com o AT siberiano, nos niveis altos a crista anticiclonica prolonga-se até á escandinavia e curva para leste sobre a europa de norte, enquanto uma area de baixas em altura se forma na europa de leste, de sul e mediterraneo central.
a evolução prevista é a seguinte, na islandia uma ciclogenese muito intensa é prevista , associada ao presente cavado nos açores,ás 72h e ao mover-se para leste este sistema erode a crista que se estableceu na escandinavia enquanto uma nova crista, menos intensa, se forma no leste americano, isto leva ao isolamento do cavado, na zona dos açores, formando-se uma area depressionaria que muito lentamente se vai enfraquecendo, na europa a depressão centrada na escandinavia cria um novo cavado que absorve as baixas isoladas em altura, formando-se um campo depressionario sobre o continente, com o anticiclone e respectiva crista a curvarem para oeste e a cediarem-se no atlantico.
dado isto, após as 72/96h entraremos numa situação muito estavel de cavado sobre europa e mediterraneo e anticiclone entre a madeira e a gronelandia ligado a outro no leste americano, interrompido por uma baixa na zona dos açores, em este padrão tende a manter-se até dia 30 ou 31, um dos factores determinantes para a evolução desta situação será o comportamento da area de baixa nos açores, se esta se mantiver e for absorvida por outro sistema maior, dia 1/fev, há a hipotese de se formar uma crista na europa ocidental, mantendo-se um cavado no leste americano e outro no centro e leste europeu, que poderia evoluir para uma area de baixa no mediterraneo e um anticiclone na area entre a islandia e a europa do norte, caso a depressao morra há tendencia para se formar um fortissimo AA no atlantico com um cavado na europa e outro na america.
no curto prazo, devido ao facto de sermos afectados pela baixa nos niveis altos, poderão ocorrer aguaceiros fracos ou periodos de alguma nebulosidade, especialmente no litoral e na 2f, 3f e 4f.
tambem se espera uma descida das temperaturas, não muito intensa, com possibilidade de inversoes termicas pontualmente fortes e ventos de E/NE.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Jan 2010 às 15:30)

Pelo GFS parece q temos a chuva a visitar-nos na noite d 6ª p sabado


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2010 às 15:35)

Zapiao disse:


> Pelo GFS parece q temos a chuva a visitar-nos na noite d 6ª p sabado



podem ocorrer...tudo depende das baixas em altura e do frio nos niveis altos, a ocorrer seria mais provavelmente no litoral e seriam fracos e dispersos.
nesses dias poderao cair flocos de neve a cotas de 600-800m no norte e centro.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2010 às 16:46)

Entradas de Norte....vais uma vez um regalo para os espanhois...ficará tudo em retido em Espanha.

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 25 de Janeiro de 2010

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da tarde na região Norte.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros para o final do dia nas
regiões do interior Norte, que serão de neve acima dos 600 metros.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) de nordeste, soprando moderado
(20 a 35 km/h) na região Sul.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de
nordeste, tornando-se forte (40 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos
70 km/h a partir da tarde na região Sul.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.
Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.

Fonte : I.M


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2010 às 19:01)




----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

Gerofil disse:


>



Bem penso que podia ter uma explicaçãozinha para essa carta e para essa cara...!


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

Parece-me um cenário interessante este que se começa a modelar para o próximo fim-de-semana, pelo menos vem mostrar que o AA não estará tão presente como o que foi anunciado, o facto do vento previsto ter uma orientação próxima do Noroeste parece-me que também poderá ser positivo em termos de precipitação em relação às temperaturas penso que o frio estará presente...no entanto a distância temporal aínda é significativa...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem penso que podia ter uma explicaçãozinha para essa carta e para essa cara...!



A partir da *tarde de Segunda-feira *vai começar a entrar um *núcleo de ar frio em altitude*, que vai trazer uma *descida considerável da temperatura e a possibilidade (diga-se para já muito remota) de queda de neve nas terras altas do interior norte e centro* (oi aí, pessoal de Bragança e da Guarda !!!).
Já para *Terça-feira *será a região sul que terá maior probabilidade de instabilidade.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (25 Jan 2010 às 00:26)

Gerofil disse:


> A partir da *tarde de Segunda-feira *vai começar a entrar um *núcleo de ar frio em altitude*, que vai trazer uma *descida considerável da temperatura e a possibilidade (diga-se para já muito remota) de queda de neve nas terras altas do interior norte e centro* (oi aí, pessoal de Bragança e da Guarda !!!).
> Já para *Terça-feira *será a região sul que terá maior probabilidade de instabilidade.



Será Gerofil?

O Aemet prevê queda de neve a quotas baixas a noroeste da PI, e efectivamente nevava (pelo menos nos directos da tarde).

Parece-lhe que nos poderá atingir, ainda que remotamente?


----------



## David sf (25 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

Está tudo a dormir? Isto está muito calmo um dia antes desta previsão!

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 26 de Janeiro de 2010

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se com períodos de muito
nublado até ao início da manhã na região Norte.
*Possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos, que serão de neve acima dos
500 metros na região Norte.*
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) de nordeste, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) a partir da manhã.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h) de nordeste, com rajadas até 90 km/h.
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.

Região Sul:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se em geral muito nublado
a partir da manhã.
*Aguaceiros fracos a partir da tarde, mais prováveis no Baixo-Alentejo
e Algarve, que serão de neve acima dos 700 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h), tornando-se moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h) de nordeste. Nas terras altas, o vento soprará
forte (40 a 55 km/h) de nordeste, com rajadas de 80 km/h.
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 m, tornando-se
sueste 1 a 2 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC

Actualizado a 25 de Janeiro de 2010 às 6:10 UTC

Para amanhã isos entre 0 e -2ºC a 850 hpa, e entre -25 e -30ºC a 500 hpa. A precipitação será a típica destas depressões em altitude, é para quem tiver sorte.

Depois para a noite de Quarta para Quinta, está em aberto a possibilidade de outra depressão em altitude. Para o fim de semana, o anticiclone estira-se de norte para sul, nortada ou noroestada, ficando a dúvida da proximidade do A para se definir a possibilidade de precipitação.

No início da semana que vem começa a desenhar-se a possibilidade, se bem que ainda esteja a 168h de distância, de termos finalmente o anticiclone em cima, se bem que os modelos nos andem a prometer isso há 15 dias, e ainda tal não aconteceu. Vai depender do comportamento do anticiclone atlântico, impulsionado pelas depressões da Terra Nova e da depressão que se forme no Mediterrâneo, que eventualmente impeça o A de entrar pela Europa adentro.

PS: Anticiclone sobre a península é isto:






E não isto:


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

David sf disse:


> Para amanhã isos entre 0 e -2ºC a 850 hpa, e entre -25 e -30ºC a 500 hpa. A precipitação será a típica destas depressões em altitude, é para quem tiver sorte.



Sem dúvida muito interessante a situação. Influência anticiclónica não significa estabilidade absoluta e esta colocação pode ainda dar alguma surpresa. Sobre a sorte que referes e a colocação ainda indefinida da precipitação eventual de amanhã ficam duas frames sensivelmente do mesmo período: 

ECM





ALADIN





A acompanhar sem dúvida


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jan 2010 às 11:11)

Não estou a ver isto muito bom não, pelo menos até dia 10 de fevereiro reina o AA, amanhã é que pode haver alguma coisa no sul.


----------



## LuisFilipe (25 Jan 2010 às 11:23)

De que direcção vai vir o vento la para o fim de semana? 

as previsoes para ja dizem que vem de norte/noroeste, mas nao é possivel virar e vir de leste ? 

Normalmente nestes dias frios o vento costuma vir de leste..


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Pode nevar amanhã, por aqui?


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2010 às 21:08)

Pedro disse:


> Pode nevar amanhã, por aqui?



Não me parece....


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2010 às 09:01)

A sinóptica hoje é interessante mas ao mesmo tempo bastante frustrante. A circulação rápida NE-SW do já referido núcleo depressionário em altura na extremidade da longa entrada de nordeste trará alguma precipitação na forma de neve a cotas médias de 600 metros do interior centro e sul. 

*Temp. 500Hpa 12z*






Digo frustrante porque se este núcleo estabilizasse a sul e se se intensificasse mais um pouco como por vezes sucede poderíamos ter ingredientes para mais um evento surpreendente. Mas não parece ser o caso, e a precipitação será à partida bastante limitada começando as cotas a subirem já à tarde.

Mas tudo o que for convecção que conseguir entrar ou formar-se nas próximas horas em Portugal poderá deixar neve a cotas médias interessantes no interior centro e sul.







*Previsão Precipitação Manhã (GFS/HIRLAM/ECM)*


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2010 às 10:16)

como diz o vince, tudo o que cair do ceu será neve, a cotas de 600m, eu acredito que se houver alguma convecção mais forte poderão cair flocos a cotas de até 400m no interior e no maximo até 600m no litoral.
EM PORTALEGRE JÁ HÁ PRECIPITAÇÃO COM 1.4ºC


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2010 às 16:15)

Tenho estado a acompanhar as ultimas RUNs e a tendência por enquanto é de enfraquecimento do AA de Run para Run. Penso não estar errado, os mais experientes que possam fazer alguma analisa mais profunda


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2010 às 16:53)

stormy disse:


> como diz o vince, tudo o que cair do ceu será neve, a cotas de 600m, eu acredito que se houver alguma convecção mais forte poderão cair flocos a cotas de até 400m no interior e no maximo até 600m no litoral.
> EM PORTALEGRE JÁ HÁ PRECIPITAÇÃO COM 1.4ºC



Fiz referência a queda de neve na região de Portalegre, inclusive, na cidade no tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...mento-sul-janeiro-2010-a-4080.html#post194386

Para além de ter nevado cá (uns flocos pequenos e não dava para acumular sequer), na serra com muito mais intensidade( logo tentarei pôr as fotos e videos), e por relatos que ouvi também em algumas freguesias da região, Carreiras, Reguengo e também na vila de Marvão.Foi uma bela surpresa !!!


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

nestes proximos dias algumas bolsas de ar frio associadas a vortices nos niveis altos podem deixar alguns aguaceiros, possivelmente de neve a cotas MINIMAS de 400m no interior norte e centro e 600-700m no sul


----------



## cardu (26 Jan 2010 às 19:01)

stormy disse:


> nestes proximos dias algumas bolsas de ar frio associadas a vortices nos niveis altos podem deixar alguns aguaceiros, possivelmente de neve a cotas MINIMAS de 400m no interior norte e centro e 600-700m no sul




pensei que isto fosse uma entrada polar seca....

agora já falam em neve????


----------



## godzila (26 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

stormy disse:


> nestes proximos dias algumas bolsas de ar frio associadas a vortices nos niveis altos podem deixar alguns aguaceiros, possivelmente de neve a cotas MINIMAS de 400m no interior norte e centro e 600-700m no sul



para que dia é que as "bolsas de ar frio" estão previstas?


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2010 às 19:58)

godzila disse:


> para que dia é que as "bolsas de ar frio" estão previstas?



Amanhã há outra, mais fraca e com um trajecto um pouco mais a sudeste, mais desfavorável para nós do que foi hoje. Julgo que não há cotas como as referidas pelo stormy, e sobretudo a precipitação também é bastante mais improvável do que hoje, e hoje já foi fraco com uma ou outra excepção. A própria hora da passagem das bolsas de frio é mais desfavorável amanhã.


*Temp 500hPa*


----------



## godzila (26 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

hoje foi bem bom aqui nevou "á bruta" durante ai meia hora mas não pegou nada, mas que foi lindo foi


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

O que não vamos ter é tédio como já li tantas vezes nos últimos dias por aqui, nem temos o AA em cima e só o vamos ter a partir de Segunda mas no máximo dois ou três dias para ele depois rumar a norte e permitir termos de novo um jet Stream mais a sul com depressões fortes a nos afectar directamente um cenário que se pode prolongar semanas. Por isso um inicio de Fevereiro que promete


----------



## blood4 (26 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

miguel disse:


> O que não vamos ter é tédio como já li tantas vezes nos últimos dias por aqui, nem temos o AA em cima e só o vamos ter a partir de Segunda mas no máximo dois ou três dias para ele depois rumar a norte e permitir termos de novo um jet Stream mais a sul com depressões fortes a nos afectar directamente um cenário que se pode prolongar semanas. Por isso um inicio de Fevereiro que promete



e ainda bem que assim é Miguel
eu ate estava preocupado com este AA
afinal foi mais fraco do que o que eu pensava


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jan 2010 às 02:02)

S.Pedro , lá apareceu ,atrasado. Quase  no dia seguinte.
Mas a tempo de dizer  que este  Orçamento para o Tempo, será adequado ao tempo presente.
Começou por anunciar um crescimento para 2010 da precipitação  em  0.7 %:
Falou depois da taxa  de desemprego dos meteoros (os dias de céu limpo ) que este ano rondará os 9,8 % e propôs incentivos fiscais aos pequenos e médios cúmulos , cumulonimbus e Nimbostratus,
para que se possam desenvolver, por forma a ajudar a minorar 
a queda da  receita fiscal ( milímetros  de chuva por m2 ) deste  Estado do tempo em crise.

Orçamentos (previsões) para o ano que aí vem?
Aqui a instabilidade dos mercados ( atmosfera) não se compadece com previsões anuais.Aqui, neste tópico , até  o duodécimo, não é muito 
acreditado.
Ainda agora aqui ,  foi alvitrado anticiclone desmesurado
e afinal ele, aparece  envergonhado .
E já se diz que estará com destino traçado.
Amanhã o seu papel volta a sair reforçado?
Pobre ministro que tivesse que orçamentar este caos atmosférico,
por nós, intensamente amado !


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> S.Pedro , lá apareceu ,atrasado. Quase  no dia seguinte.
> Mas a tempo de dizer  que este  Orçamento para o Tempo, será adequado ao tempo presente.
> Começou por anunciar um crescimento para 2010 da precipitação  em  0.7 %:
> Falou depois da taxa  de desemprego dos meteoros (os dias de céu limpo ) que este ano rondará os 9,8 % e propôs incentivos fiscais aos pequenos e médios cúmulos , cumulonimbus e Nimbostratus,
> ...



 Bravo!

Eu só tenho uma coisa a dizer...maldito anticiclone!


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

nimboestrato disse:


> S.Pedro , lá apareceu ,atrasado. Quase  no dia seguinte.
> Mas a tempo de dizer  que este  Orçamento para o Tempo, será adequado ao tempo presente.
> Começou por anunciar um crescimento para 2010 da precipitação  em  0.7 %:
> Falou depois da taxa  de desemprego dos meteoros (os dias de céu limpo ) que este ano rondará os 9,8 % e propôs incentivos fiscais aos pequenos e médios cúmulos , cumulonimbus e Nimbostratus,
> ...





Parabéns!  

No meio de tanta palha que ás vezes aqui se escreve, haja alguém que nos dá prazer com a leitura das suas breves linhas...

Bom contributo!


----------



## psm (27 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Mas é natural que depois de uma serie de dias de chuva, e de vento a ela associado venham estes dias anticiclonicos.


----------



## salgado (27 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

hoje por volta das 15 horas caíram alguns flocos aqui no Sabugal, pequenos mas de neve bem "seca", durou cerca de 15 minutos, fica o registo...


----------



## Zapiao (27 Jan 2010 às 19:50)

O gfs ja mete chuva a partir da tarde d 6ªfeira


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2010 às 20:25)

Zapiao disse:


> O gfs ja mete chuva a partir da tarde d 6ªfeira



Sim, para sexta-feira também o IM dá precipitação para Coimbra, com uma ligeira subida de temperatura.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jan 2010 às 21:50)

Confesso que estou a adorara este tempo solarengo, ventosos e frio.
Talvez mais que a chuva, que é para mim uma coisa bestial, já lá vão 4dias sem precipitação.

Gostava que este tempo continuasse.

Segundo os meus dados, Janeiro vai com +/- 250mm, que é mais 100mm que a média.


----------



## Lince (27 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

Parece que a neve vai voltar...
Segundo as previsões estão previstos aguaceiros apartir de sexta feira até Domingo á noite que serão de neve em cotas que oscilarão entre os 800m e os 1200m.
Afinal o tão indesejado AA que disimou por completo o Fórum nestes ultimos dias parece que não passou apenas de ameaça, mas que faz falta faz, e espero que volte em breve.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (27 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

nimboestrato disse:


> S.Pedro , lá apareceu ,atrasado. Quase  no dia seguinte.
> Mas a tempo de dizer  que este  Orçamento para o Tempo, será adequado ao tempo presente.
> Começou por anunciar um crescimento para 2010 da precipitação  em  0.7 %:
> Falou depois da taxa  de desemprego dos meteoros (os dias de céu limpo ) que este ano rondará os 9,8 % e propôs incentivos fiscais aos pequenos e médios cúmulos , cumulonimbus e Nimbostratus,
> ...



Excelente entrada!!! 

Só me resta acrescentar - As coincidências existem...


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

A partir de amanhã seremos afectados por uma nortada, evoluindo posteriormente para noroestada. A iso 0 afectará todo o país, o que deverá dar uma cota de 800/1000m, mas só a norte do sistema montanhoso, uma vez que a proximidade do anticiclone deverá impedir que ocorra precipitação a sul, quanto muito alguns chuviscos no litoral.

Depois, a partir da próxima segunda, é praticamente certo que o anticiclone nos caia em cima, impulsionado por uma forte ciclogénese no Atlântico ocidental. 

Quanto tempo ele durará e o que virá depois dele, ninguém sabe.

Entramos em Fevereiro louco, e isso já se nota nos modelos. Nas últimas 48h, já nos puseram anticiclone até ao fim da modelação, choque de massas, entradas continentais e agora depressões atlânticas. Uma coisa é provável: ao fim de 3/4 dias a tendência é para a pressão começar a descer claramente. Ensemble de pressão para o Alentejo:







Quanto às temperaturas e precipitação a dispersão ainda é bastante:






Olhando à sinóptica global há pontos já bastante definidos para daqui a uma semana, que não têm variado muito de saída para saída:











Nota-se que para além da ciclogénese junto à Gronelândia, temos um potente anticiclone na Escandinávia/NO da Rússia e frio no Mediterrâneo oriental. A dorsal anticiclónica que nos vai afectar para a semana que vem, vai procurar a união com o anticiclone a norte. À nossa latitude a dorsal vai sofrer o desgaste, a oeste pelas depressões atlânticas, a leste pela circulação retrógrada originada pelo anticiclone nórdico e pela deprerssão mediterrânica. Resistirá a dorsal? Se não resistir chega primeiro o frio ou a humidade atlântica? Hoje é impossível de saber e nem sequer há uma tendência definida.


----------



## granizus (28 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Boas,
A precipitação que vai entrar a partir de 6ª feira à tarde deve ficar pelo litoral norte e centro, mas sem chegar ao interior, não acham? Ou se chegar vai ser mesmo muito fraca . Pelo que vi o GFS tirou alguma da precipitação para o fim-de-semana


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2010 às 15:14)

pois, david
há que ver, se no medio prazo, a tendencia estabiliza...
dentro de dias vamos ter um padrao de circulação melhor defenido e se for de WSW na PI com crista a leste e AA a SW melhor
tudo dependerá do processo de absorçao da depressao que esta nos açores, por um cavado associado á ciclogenese na islandia/gronelandia e do comportamento da baixa isolada no mediterraneo central/oriental
mas o cenario de frente na 5f, os restos do cavado resultante da ciclogenese no atlantico N, esta algo firme, sendo sim, dificil adivinhar se o fluxo de W permaneçe ou é substituido por uma nortada associada ao AA a W/NW.
neste momento o GFS aponta para a frente, seguida de AA a W e ciclogenese na PI, algo como se passou há dias, já o ECMWF põe um cenario de circulação estavel de WSW


----------



## Zapiao (29 Jan 2010 às 00:04)

Pelo GFS das 18h bem podem dizer adeus á chuva no fim semana


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2010 às 00:13)

Zapiao disse:


> Pelo GFS das 18h bem podem dizer adeus á chuva no fim semana



Não é bem assim continua lá os aguaceiros no Norte e Centro em especial e que vão ser de neve a cotas médias e altas


----------



## Zapiao (29 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

miguel disse:


> Não é bem assim continua lá os aguaceiros no Norte e Centro em especial e que vão ser de neve a cotas médias e altas



Desculpa mas por aqui não há aguaceiro nenhum previsto a não ser uns meros 0.1 mm


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Zapiao disse:


> Desculpa mas por aqui ñ há aguaceiro nenhum previsto a ñ ser uns meros 0.1 mm



Depende das zonas tem zonas que vão ver mais que outras mas no geral vai ser quantidades pequenas.


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2010 às 08:49)

Lamentavelmente, parece que a dorsal que nos irá afectar é demasiado fraca e não consegue unir-se ao anticiclone russo-escandinavo. Foi basicamente essa fraqueza da dorsal que nos lixou o Fevereiro do ano passado. Ela anda por aqui, mas como não sobe não se vai embora.

O GFS é neste momento bastante fraquinho, não dá mais que chuviscos no 1º painel, iso +10 a 850 hpa, tempo bastante chato. 






Como falha a ligação com altas pressões nórdicas, ela não nos larga.






E o jet-stream passa-nos por cima, e isto se se verificar é um padrão muito difícil de alterar, pode durar uns 15/20 dias. Mas ainda estamos a uma semana, pode ser que isto não se venha a verificar.






O ECMWF já é melhor, isto porque, apesar de falhar a primeira tentativa de união de altas pressões,






a segunda tentativa é lograda, não porque a dorsal atlântica seja forte, mas sim porque o anticiclone nórdico é colocado mais à nossa latitude, impulsionado por uma grande massa de ar frio vinda do polo.






Já a tendência a 240h é muito prometedora, era bastante bom que chegássemos a este ponto. Estarímos sob mira das baixas pressões atlânticas, das baixas polares e do frio mediterrâneo, alguma coisa cá viria ter.






Já agora, o único ensemble (2) do GFS que ainda prevê a ligação de anticiclones e posterior evolução:











E não sei se andam a reparar mas desde há 2 dias, que cerca de 75% dos ensembles têm algo como isto para 9/10 de Fevereiro.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Sem dúvida o 2º painel do GFS é o painel dos sonhos...mas no 1º que é o credível continua tudo na mesma...


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

> O GFS é neste momento bastante fraquinho, não dá mais que chuviscos no 1º painel, iso +10 a 850 hpa, tempo bastante chato.






> mas no 1º que é o credível continua tudo na mesma...



tudo na mesma?? tão e a instablidade para quarta e quinta-feira ?? Vamos ter aguaceiros moderados a fortes  e quem sabe uma ou outra trovoada


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

Brunomc disse:


> tudo na mesma?? tão e a instablidade para quarta e quinta-feira ?? Vamos ter aguaceiros moderados a fortes  e quem sabe uma ou outra trovoada



Na run das 6z a precipitação para essas datas aumentou um pouco, é verdade. Na run das 0z, a quantidade era tão pouca, que era de facto fraquinho, mas está em aberto o que pode acontecer nesses dias. Quanto a trovoadas não vejo muitas probabilidades, para já. Mas para Inverno, não sendo mau, é como eu referi, fraquinho.
Principalmente quando comparado com o passado recente. 

E, para mim, era preferível nesses dias termos a dorsal em cima, dispensando esses aguaceiros, ela unir-se às altas pressões nórdicas, e posteriormente termos uma entradas fria, ou abrir-se de novo o storm-track de sudoeste.  Era um passo atrás para depois se dar dois em frente. Com a dorsal fraca, teremos esses aguaceiros, mas depois volta outra dorsal.


----------



## psm (29 Jan 2010 às 18:53)

David sf disse:


> Na run das 6z a precipitação para essas datas aumentou um pouco, é verdade. Na run das 0z, a quantidade era tão pouca, que era de facto fraquinho, mas está em aberto o que pode acontecer nesses dias. Quanto a trovoadas não vejo muitas probabilidades, para já. Mas para Inverno, não sendo mau, é como eu referi, fraquinho.
> Principalmente quando comparado com o passado recente.
> 
> E, para mim, era preferível nesses dias termos a dorsal em cima, dispensando esses aguaceiros, ela unir-se às altas pressões nórdicas, e posteriormente termos uma entradas fria, ou abrir-se de novo o storm-track de sudoeste.  Era um passo atrás para depois se dar dois em frente. Com a dorsal fraca, teremos esses aguaceiros, mas depois volta outra dorsal.





Como venho dizendo as saidas das (06) e (18) são saidas pouco racionais!


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

Será que algum dia irá acontecer isto?


----------



## carlitinhos (29 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que algum dia irá acontecer isto?



bem então ao nivel das temperaturas a 850hPa só pode ser devaneio, pois não acredito numa situação destas no nosso país





certo que é a muito longa distancia mas acham possivel um cenario destes???

cumprimentos


----------



## Sunnyrainy (29 Jan 2010 às 19:32)

carlitinhos disse:


> bem então ao nivel das temperaturas a 850hPa só pode ser devaneio, pois não acredito numa situação destas no nosso país
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para um cenário destes ocorrer em Portugal teríamos de estar numa autêntica era glacial...

Impossível... impossível....


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2010 às 19:38)

Ainda há uns dias, davam mínimas inferiores a zero por todo o lado, de norte a sul, de este a oeste, em Portugal continental e depois foi o que se viu!
Um verdadeiro barrete!


----------



## CMPunk (29 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Boas a Todos Pessoal!!

Gostaria de vos perguntar aqui uma coisa.
Um pessoal organizou uma ida a Serra da Estrela no dia 1 até dia 4 de Fevereiro.
Será que existe possibilidades de Nevar nesses dias? 

Cumps


----------



## Sunnyrainy (29 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Sei que os modelos as vezes têm os seus devaneios, mas devaneios como este são lamentáveis...
Quem não percebe, ou não está habituado cai que nem um rato!


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Olá

Não sei porque é que ainda há pessoas a colocar previsões a mais de 144h de distância e ainda por cima a perguntar se seria possível uma tal situação.
Enfim, deixem-se de sonhos e entrem na realidade!

Coloquem apenas previsões que sejam no máximo até às 144h, mas prefiram sempre até às 72h.


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Para um cenário destes ocorrer em Portugal teríamos de estar numa autêntica era glacial...
> 
> Impossível... impossível....



Tanto que não é impossível, que já ocorreram isos mais negativas em Portugal. Uma pesquisa rápida deu para encontrar 4 ocasiões, nenhuma delas na era glacial:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=2&month=2&year=1954&hour=12&map=2

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=12&month=2&year=1956&hour=12&map=2

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=11&month=1&year=1960&hour=12&map=2

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=14&month=1&year=1987&hour=12&map=2

Mais espantoso que as temperaturas seriam a sua simultaneidade com uma depressão muito profunda centrada na península.

Quanto à credibilidade é a própria de uma previsão a tão larga distância. Muito pouca, tanta quanta teria se metesse um anticiclone de 1035 mb em cima da península. De qualquer modo, já o referi de manhã, tem sido mostrado algo como isto nas últimas 12 runs, em muitos ensembles.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que algum dia irá acontecer isto?





João Ferreira disse:


> Olá
> 
> Não sei porque é que ainda há pessoas a colocar previsões a mais de 144h de distância e ainda por cima a perguntar se seria possível uma tal situação.
> Enfim, deixem-se de sonhos e entrem na realidade!
> ...





psm disse:


> Pois! Falta experiencia muitas das vezes a alguns membros, e algum egocentrismo deles mesmos!





David sf disse:


> Tanto que não é impossível, que já ocorreram isos mais negativas em Portugal. Uma pesquisa rápida deu para encontrar 4 ocasiões, nenhuma delas na era glacial:
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php?day=2&month=2&year=1954&hour=12&map=2
> 
> ...



Egocentrismo: Egocentrismo é a característica que define as personalidades que consideram que todo o mundo e todas as pessoas giram ao redor de si próprio.
Sinceramente não sei qual o enquadramento desse termo no contexto aqui descrito nos últimos posts...antes  de se aplicarem termos convém saber os  significado dos mesmos...
Em relação ao meu post parece que apenas o David teve a racionalidade de o compreender, eu sei que a credibilidade é nula além do 1º painel, mas no entanto o GFS têm constantemente mostrado no 2º painel situações extremas que muitas vezes têm o significado de tendências...agora sinceramente não sei qual é o problema de falar sobre o 2º painel...é proibído Srs. Moderadores? Se for e se uma das regras obrigatórias do Fórum for apenas analizar a 144h peço desculpa.
E já agora passarei apenas a ler e credibilizar os posts do Sr. PSM uma vez que deve ser um metereologista credível e com larga experiência...boa noite!


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

Que coincidência...mais uma! Quem dera e o 2º painel continua a mostrar...consultem os ensembles...


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2010 às 02:39)

Previsão para 2a feira


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> ... eu sei que a credibilidade é nula além do 1º painel, mas no entanto o GFS têm constantemente mostrado no 2º painel situações extremas que muitas vezes têm o significado de tendências...agora sinceramente não sei qual é o problema de falar sobre o 2º painel...



Peço desculpa pela insistência:
Quantas vezes já aqui foi referido:
-quem aqui vier ler,quem aqui gosta de cá vir,
gosta de aqui ver, o que é plausível discutir.
E diga-se que  ,amiúde  ,  antecipamos a ocorrência.
Outras vezes há, que até a evidência para o dia seguinte,
afoga-se na correnteza da surpresa.
E que bom que é quando, para tão perto, por vezes
esfuma-se toda a certeza.
Como  há modelos de previsão que insistem em ver para além da razão,
sujeitam-se ,todos os dias à humilhação de desdizer o que  6 horas antes,tinham dito.
Vêja-se este exemplo de ontem:
O GFS às 06h ,lá para o distante dia 12 






[/URL][/IMG]

O mesmo GFS 6 horas depois , para a mesma data:






[/URL][/IMG]

Isto , para tantas horas, é o pão nosso de cada dia.
Não  é nada que a gente não esteja habituado.
Quanto  cenário radical é   por eles afiançado 
quanta insistência para determinada tendência para depois 
tudo não ter passado de delírio localizado ou sonho mais uma vez adiado?
Se podemos comentar para além das 144 h? 
Claro que sim. Mas com estes pressupostos.
Nunca doutra forma . E até é giro ,a gente ver aqueles mapas ,
imaginar-mo-nos neles, sonhar alto e esvoaçar nesse desejo,
mas depois aconselha-se um regresso à realidade ,tanto quanto possível, tranquilo.A tal  realidade  que consiste em  ver só aquilo que de facto conseguimos ver.
Que felizmente, ainda é muito pouco.Doutra forma, este nosso encanto, esta nossa paixão estariam fortemente ameaçados na essência da sua própria existência.

Quanto ao que aí vem e até onde a vista alcança ,
depois de estes aguaceiros muito fraquinhos e localizados
que estarão de partida já amanhã,
depois do tanto que já tivemos este Inverno, não virá grande coisa.
Alguma instabilidade na quarta e quinta para depois voltar mais tempo anticiclónico?


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2010 às 13:14)

Já que falam tanto em credibilidade que não se pode ver os modelos acima das 144 horas ou 72 horas, então eu deixo aqui a minha previsão que fiz no domingo à noite com base na run das 12 no domingo, será que está assim tão errada:

*Dia 30 (Sábado)*- Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de norte.
Máximas: 11ºC - 15ºC
mínimas: 2ºC - 6ºC

Estado do mar: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1.5 metros.

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve

Previsão do IM: Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de noroeste. Temperatura máxima: 16ºC (Faro)
Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.

Fonte: IM

Será que passado uma semana a minha previsão está assim tão errada, parece que não.

Quanto ao 2º painel, porque não olhar para ele e ver a tendência tal como o David evidenciou, sendo assim, o mês de Dezembro nunca seria como foi, porque a tendência começou no 2ºpainel e depois passou para o 1º painel, e tivemos o Dezembro chuvoso como o 2º painel mostrava, será que é um erro olhar para o 2º painel e dizer aquilo é impossível, nada é impossível na meteorologia, até nevar no litoral do Algarve é possível como aconteceu há 56 anos atrás, basta estarem reunidas as condições necessárias.
O 2º painel do GFS mostra uma situação excelente para nós, que se verá a concretizar que é abertura novamente ao corredor das depressões, é uma tendência que tem vindo a ser mostrada pelo o GFS e pelo mais comedido ECM. Que pasmaceira seria que não podessemos comentar para além das 144 horas. 

Mas parece que este tópico é sempre sinal de picardias, como foi no passado, como é no presente e como será no futuro, quem que haver sempre alguém que leva nas orelhas agora é a vez do David levar nas orelhas, tal como eu levei no passado também.


----------



## cactus (30 Jan 2010 às 15:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já que falam tanto em credibilidade que não se pode ver os modelos acima das 144 horas ou 72 horas, então eu deixo aqui a minha previsão que fiz no domingo à noite com base na run das 12 no domingo, será que está assim tão errada:
> 
> *Dia 30 (Sábado)*- Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de norte.
> Máximas: 11ºC - 15ºC
> ...



Na sequencia do que escreveu aqui o Algarvio 1980 tambem estou de acordo, acho triste o pessoal aqui entrar em picardias, só porque se acha dono da razao ( como se o tempo fosse uma ciencia assim tao exacta). Com isto quero dizer que se torna algo desagradavel estar aqui a ler comentarios sarcasticos de alguns elementos ( sempre os mesmos). Adoro vir aqui a este topico , nao o estraguem por favor, e respeitem tambem os pontos de vista dos outros , mesmo que nao vos faça sentido . Nao quero dizer com isto que nao se possa discordar....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2010 às 16:59)

cactus disse:


> Na sequencia do que escreveu aqui o Algarvio 1980 tambem estou de acordo, acho triste o pessoal aqui entrar em picardias, só porque se acha dono da razao ( como se o tempo fosse uma ciencia assim tao exacta). Com isto quero dizer que se torna algo desagradavel estar aqui a ler comentarios sarcasticos de alguns elementos ( sempre os mesmos). Adoro vir aqui a este topico , nao o estraguem por favor, e respeitem tambem os pontos de vista dos outros , mesmo que nao vos faça sentido . Nao quero dizer com isto que nao se possa discordar....



Aplaudido


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2010 às 17:00)

*Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

boas tardes
muito interessante o cenario entre a proxima 3f e 5f.
até 3f, a depressao centrada na area açores-madeira, mover-se-há para SE, para as canarias sobre aguas quentes, á volta de 20º, e envolvida em massas de ar tropical em superficie e algum ar frio em altura, que vai desvanecendo .
este sistema apresenta caracteristicas subtropicais, como relativamente fraco gradiente termico vertical e horizontal em todos os niveis, nao frontalidade e convecçao por vezes instensas , usualmente associadas ás depressões das latitudes subtropicais do atlantico NE e central.
estes sistemas, não frontais mas fortemente convectivos, costumam ser apelidados de azorean low ou klow, embora em portugal se utilize o termo de depressao convectiva madeirense.
durante a 2f, o sistema será "puxado" para NNE devido a uma ondulação, que se aproxima de NW, e na 3f pela tarde esperam-se os primeiros efeitos no sul do continente, a depressão totalmente embebida numa massa de ar quente e humido ( mesmo nos niveis medios e altos), com elevados CAPE/LI e theta-e, assim como anomalias termicas em altura (eventualmente um hibrid core), possui uma grande dinamica e provavelmente causará aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes, acompanhados por ventos moderados de sul.
o sistema, diferenciado dos tipicos sistemas extratropicais, deverá estabilizar ligeiramente a W/SW do continente durante a 4f e manhã de 5f, enfraquecendo gradualmente devido ás aguas mais frias e á aproximação de um sistema frontal associado a uma baixa centrada a SE da gronelandia.
mesmo assim espera-se durante estes dias forte actividade convectiva e, em menor escala, ventos moderados a fortes ( especialmente associados a movimentos convectivos como downdrafts, etc).
eventualmente, na 5f pela madrugada, o sistema será absorvido pela frente fria que cruzará o territorio na  5f.
penso que este sistema ostenta alguns perigos, como o perigo de ciclogenese explosiva, que traria condiçoes muito adversas, ou, num caso menos severo, o perigo de cheias rapidas/ventos fortes associados a sistemas convectivos poderosos.
se eventualmente o sistema fosse considerado subtropical ( pouco provavel, se não mesmo impossivel..)por entidades como o NHC, seria um facto inedito!

na 5f, espera-se então a passagem da frente fria, que trará descida das temperaturas e chuva moderada a forte passando a aguaceiros pós frontais, na 6f, espera-se melhoria do tempo, com a crista sobre a peninsula, mas no fim de semana volta a circulação de W e, eventualmente, um padrao de fluxo zonal poderá ser reestablecido com depressõe no atlantico e europa, AMP no extremo norte europeu e AA a sul dos açores, tornando-se a tendencia demasiado indefenida, após 2f.
sendo assim, a partir de 6f prox, voltarão as frentes atlanticas, de intensidade fraca a moderada, e o vento de SW/NW...sem quaisquer motivos de alarme quanto a tempo severo.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 18:24)

Adoro as tuas análises, stormy.

Devo denunciar que no em que fazes a análise, passo a perceber o que se passa, o que vem e devo também dizer que me confio e baseio muito nas tuas análises.

Obrigado por elas!

 e obrigado a todos os outros que em vez de andar às turras se interessam no verdadeiro fim deste tópico.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

A próxima semana pormete não ser tão monótona quanto esta que passou.
Segundo o Gfs na quarta-feiradeveremos ter uma entrada de sudoeste que deverá abranger todo o território com precipitações generosas, principalmente no Norte e Centro do País, depois na quinta-fiera poderá haver uma entrada de oeste mais fria que poderá resultar em precipitações em forma de neve em cotas médias-altas...a partir de aí logo se verá!
Agora sinceramente espero que este mês de Fevereiro seja diferente de Janeiro e que traga eventos metereológicos memoráveis...é só isso que gostaria, porque penso que começamos a entrar na recta final da temporada!


----------



## Stinger (30 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

O que se está a tornar interessante é o facto de nao termos assistido a neve durante 20 anos em muitas regioes e este ano ja é o 2 ano consecutivo a termos neve e fenomenos mais consideraveis de inverno


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 00:41)

stormy disse:


> boas tardes
> muito interessante o cenario entre a proxima 3f e 5f.
> até 3f, a depressao centrada na area açores-madeira, mover-se-há para SE, para as canarias sobre aguas quentes, á volta de 20º, e envolvida em massas de ar tropical em superficie e algum ar frio em altura, que vai desvanecendo .
> este sistema apresenta caracteristicas subtropicais, como relativamente fraco gradiente termico vertical e horizontal em todos os niveis, nao frontalidade e convecçao por vezes instensas , usualmente associadas ás depressões das latitudes subtropicais do atlantico NE e central.
> ...



esta run das 18z, mantem o cenario de instabilidade associada á depressão convectiva, que se deslocará para norte acabando por entrar em terra perto de lisboa, na 5f, em fase de absorção pela frente fria.
esperam-se intensos aguaceiros/instabilidade e algum vento entre a tarde de 3f e a noite de 4f, com a depressao estacionada a WSW de lisboa e Pmin de 1000-1005hpa, sendo que na madrugada e manhã de 5f o sistema será acelarado para NE fundindo-se com o sector quente da frente, de moderada actividade, que cruzará o territorio durante o resto do dia de 5f.
após isto mantem-se o cenario de anticiclone nos açores-madeira-canarias, com uma crista no mediterraneo ocidental ligada ao AMP no norte europeu, destacam-se dois nucleos depressionarios, um no atlantico e outra na europa de leste e mediterraneo ocidental.
sendo assim o fluxo será de SW em portugal com tempo ameno e algumas incursoes da frente polar


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2010 às 01:23)

stormy disse:


> esta run das 18z, mantem o cenario de instabilidade associada á depressão convectiva, que se deslocará para norte acabando por entrar em terra perto de lisboa, na 5f, em fase de absorção pela frente fria.
> esperam-se intensos aguaceiros/instabilidade e algum vento entre a tarde de 3f e a noite de 4f, com a depressao estacionada a WSW de lisboa e Pmin de 1000-1005hpa, sendo que na madrugada e manhã de 5f o sistema será acelarado para NE fundindo-se com o sector quente da frente, de moderada actividade, que cruzará o territorio durante o resto do dia de 5f.
> após isto mantem-se o cenario de anticiclone nos açores-madeira-canarias, com uma crista no mediterraneo ocidental ligada ao AMP no norte europeu, destacam-se dois nucleos depressionarios, um no atlantico e outra na europa de leste e mediterraneo ocidental.
> sendo assim o fluxo será de SW em portugal com tempo ameno e algumas incursoes da frente polar



Sim, iremos ter uma boa 4ª e 5ª de instabilidade, associada à tal depressão com características bastante boas, bastante humidade, ar quente e CAPE/LI razoáveis, irá estar associada a aguaceiros por vezes fortes, e algumas trovoadas moderadas e vento moderado a forte associados a sistemas de convecção mais potentes, iremos aguardar com alguma impaciência o meio da semana de instabilidade que se aproxima
Confio sempre nas tuas excelentes análises _stormy_ !


----------



## CMPunk (31 Jan 2010 às 06:16)

Pessoal sei que falta algum tempo ainda mas precisava mesmo de saber se ia Cair neve na Serra da Estrela entre dia 1 e 5 destes mês de Fevereiro. 
Eu tenho visto modelos e parece que vai estar mau e que ira cair muita neve, mas vocês percebem bem melhor que eu 
Podem me dar a vossa opinião Por Favor?
Agradecia a vossa ajuda 

cumps


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 08:32)

Acumulação de neve nos próximos 4 a 6dias:





A serra da Estrela nâo deve ter, temperaturas negativas vão faltar...


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 09:21)

boas
as saidas tornam-se cada vez mais concisas...a depressao de 3f-5f manten-se muito original, desta vez ainda mais destacados estão as suas caracteristicas subtropicais... analisando o  jet nos 200hpa, nota-se uma area anticiclonica que permanece, nos niveis altos, a norte da depressao, isolando-a do fluxo zonal e mantendo-a bastante barostrofica, tambem, a aproximação do jet pelo quadrante NW aumenta o "arejamento" ou outflow do sistema,que se mantem em ambiente de windshear favoravel, o que leva ao aumento da convecçao e cavamento, mesmo a SW de lisboa...tudo isto são caracteristicas que podemos observar em qualquer sistema tropical, que se desloque ás nossas latitudes, antes de morrer  ao ser absorvido por depressoes extratropicais.
sendo assim, mantem-se o cenario de ventos moderados a fortes e convecçao forte associados á muita humidade e calor em todos os niveis, entre a tarde de 3f e a noite de 4f-5f, a depressão deverá manter a sua identidade até ás 96h, altura em que é absorvida pelo sector quente da frente fria que nos afectará durante toda a 5f, eventualmente dar-se-há uma ciclogenese extratropical no golfo de biscaia devido á interacção da frente com a massa tropical.
ainda é um pouco incerto se a depressão chegará a fazer landfall ou se ficará a W/SW de lisboa até morrer, neste momento o ECMWF coloca a depressão a fazer landfall no algarve, antes de ser totalmente absorvida, enquanto o GFS coloca-a a cruzar o centro do pais.
após ser absorvida, a massa tropical associada será estirada em latitude e cruzará espanha, 5f, deixando ainda bastante instabilidade, antes do proprio sistema frontal frio .
muito interessante seria, se a depressão se conservasse intacta antes do landfall no SW de portugal, ás 84-96h , cenario plausivel mas ainda incerto...

após isto, o cenario de dorsal/crista no sul e leste da PI solidifica-se sendo que apenas a regiao NW será afectada por sistemas frontais...se assim for, o norte e centro receberão chuva e temperaturas amenas, enquanto no sul o céu ficará apenas com alguma nebulosidsade/aguaceiros....e calor.
talvez algum sistema frontal mais activo acabe por erodir a crista establecendo uma zonal mais democratica, após as 150-180h.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 09:29)

stormy, existem algumas expressivos na tua análise soberba, que eu não percebo:

-barostrófica
-landfall

e Calor no Algarve, que calor?20/25ºC?


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 09:53)

Pedro disse:


> stormy, existem algumas expressivos na tua análise soberba, que eu não percebo:
> 
> -barostrófica
> -landfall
> ...



barostrofica é a caracteristica de sistemas em que há muito pouca variação de temperatura na horizontal e na vertical e em que a variação de temperatura na horizontal está de acordo com a variçao de pressão.
tambem as linhas de geopotencial tendem a corresponder ás de pressao ao nivel do mar.
o ponto de landfall é onde qualquer depressão atinge terra, quando vinda do mar.
quanto ao "calor" estamos a falar em temperaturas sustentadamente altas, com maximas de 15-20 e minimas da ordem dos 10-15º, o que é ampliado pela hr relativamente elevada...nada de valores descomunais de 20-25º ( que correspondem ás maximas absolutas para este mês no continente)...apenas tempo quentinho dada a época
as temperaturas começarão a subir já 2f..


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 11:06)

stormy disse:


> boas
> as saidas tornam-se cada vez mais concisas...a depressao de 3f-5f manten-se muito original, desta vez ainda mais destacados estão as suas caracteristicas subtropicais... analisando o  jet nos 200hpa, nota-se uma area anticiclonica que permanece, nos niveis altos, a norte da depressao, isolando-a do fluxo zonal e mantendo-a bastante barostrofica, tambem, a aproximação do jet pelo quadrante NW aumenta o "arejamento" ou outflow do sistema,que se mantem em ambiente de windshear favoravel, o que leva ao aumento da convecçao e cavamento, mesmo a SW de lisboa...tudo isto são caracteristicas que podemos observar em qualquer sistema tropical, que se desloque ás nossas latitudes, antes de morrer  ao ser absorvido por depressoes extratropicais.
> sendo assim, mantem-se o cenario de ventos moderados a fortes e convecçao forte associados á muita humidade e calor em todos os niveis, entre a tarde de 3f e a noite de 4f-5f, a depressão deverá manter a sua identidade até ás 96h, altura em que é absorvida pelo sector quente da frente fria que nos afectará durante toda a 5f, eventualmente dar-se-há uma ciclogenese extratropical no golfo de biscaia devido á interacção da frente com a massa tropical.
> ainda é um pouco incerto se a depressão chegará a fazer landfall ou se ficará a W/SW de lisboa até morrer, neste momento o ECMWF coloca a depressão a fazer landfall no algarve, antes de ser totalmente absorvida, enquanto o GFS coloca-a a cruzar o centro do pais.
> ...



mantem-se a tendencia no medio a longo prazo nesta saida das 06z.
o fenomenal é mesmo a consistente tendencia em colocar um verdadeiro sistema subtropical a deslocar-separa N sobre a madeira, iniciando o enfraquecimento durante a tarde de 4f, a N/NE da madeira.
o GFS vai á frente no optimismo, colocando mesmo uma area de alta pressão no sector NE da baixa, acima dos 500hpa, algo tipico de sistemas tropicais...
a crista a N, sobre o norte da PI e o AA a W manteem-na isolada até á ultima hora.
finalmente, durante a noite de 4f-5f, dá-se uma ciclogenese extratropical, fruto da interacçao da baixa subtropical com uma frente fria, formando-se uma baixa a W de lisboa e 1000hpa, que se desloca rapidamente para NE sendo absorvido por um sistema maior a SSE das ilhas britanicas.
os residuos subtropicais cruzarão o sul da PI durante a 5f.
dado isto, entre a 3f e a 4f seremos afectados pela baixa subtropical, enquanto na noite de 4f e 5f seremos afectados pela fase puramente ET da mesma.
espero aguaceiros e trovoadas, eventualmente fortes, e ventos moderados, durante a 3f-4f, e na 5f periodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros, após a entrada de ar frio de NW, pelo final da manhã.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Jan 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia

A partir do dia 4 irei para Vila Real... até ao dia 11
Haverá alguma possibilidade de alguma surpresa branca... nem que seja só no Marão?   

Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

Este tópico tem sempre tendência para descarrilar...

Voltemos ao tema do tópico!




Sunnyrainy disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A partir do dia 4 irei para Vila Real... até ao dia 11
> Haverá alguma possibilidade de alguma surpresa branca... nem que seja só no Marão?
> ...



Para já não há nada (de neve) em vista.
As previsões apontam para uma subida da temperatura aos 850hPa. Temperatura essa que se deverá manter sempre acima dos 3ºC. De modo que nem o alto do Marão deve ver neve.


----------



## CMPunk (31 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Bem pelos vistos não vou ter sorte com a neve na Serra da Estrela entre Amanha e dia 5.
É preciso ter azar


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

e pronto.
temos mais e mais certezas que o sistema esta a tornar-se subtropical e irá atingir o auge sobre a madeira durante o dia de amanhã e 3f.
o GFS coloca mesmo um outflow anticiclonico nos niveis altos...para alem de um warm core e as outras caracteristicas que ja citei anteriormente.
durante a 4f o sistema deverá enfraquecer e dissipar-se-há sobre espanha/estreito de cadiz na 5f.
em portugal, teremos, tempo ameno, aguaceiros, ventos moderados e trovoadas, a partir de 3f a noite e até 5f pela manhã.
na 4f o sistema afectará directamente portugal estando dividido em dois, um nucleo a sul do algarve e um vortice a NW de lisboa, interagindo com a frente fria em dissipação, a massa de ar tropical com os vortices associados deverá manter a identidade até ao fim, durante a noite de 4f e dia de 5f.
5f pela tarde entrará o ar maritimo, assistindo-se á gradual estabilizaçao atmosferica, devida á dorsal sobre a PI, embora logo no sabado a dorsal seja erodida e retomemos o fluxo zonal estavel...


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

stormy disse:


> e pronto.
> temos mais e mais certezas que o sistema esta a tornar-se subtropical e irá atingir o auge sobre a madeira durante o dia de amanhã e 3f.
> o GFS coloca mesmo um outflow anticiclonico nos niveis altos...para alem de um warm core e as outras caracteristicas que ja citei anteriormente.
> durante a 4f o sistema deverá enfraquecer e dissipar-se-há sobre espanha/estreito de cadiz na 5f.
> ...


E pronto resumindo, o frio parece que cada vez está mais longe...e eu que aínda tinha esperanças de um nevaozito...cada vez e à medida que avançamos fico mais céptico...


----------



## Zapiao (1 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

E pronto venha o seguimento d Fevereiro


----------

